# 335d



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, is there an area just for us compression heads?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Uhmm....right here? BMW only sold what...1 per dealership so far? Don't tell me all of them are ob Bimmerfest and need their own forum. 



Edit: In short, hang out here...and welcome!


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

would be nice. I've been scouring the web for everything 335d while i await my delivery... did i get ripped off, will i need winter tires, what kind of diesel should i use, what is cetane, and what the hell is torque anyway, etc etc


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> would be nice. I've been scouring the web for everything 335d while i await my delivery... did i get ripped off, will i need winter tires, what kind of diesel should i use, what is cetane, and *what the hell is torque anyway*, etc etc


Driving an Accord would explain why the concept of torque is foreign to you. :rofl:

Sorry! Just couldn't resist, it's all in good fun. :angel:

Welcome! I know you'll enjoy the hell out of that 335d! :thumbup:


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

You will LOVE it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

I know. My accord is an easy target, but I'd imagine 425 lb-ft is foreign to a lot of people.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> I know. My accord is an easy target, but I'd imagine 425 lb-ft is foreign to a lot of people.


Easy buddy, I got almost half of that. 



:bawling:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I drove my X3 2.5i to test drive the 335d. My X3 has like, 40% of the torque of the big diesel.........imagine my grin when I _didn't_ have to rev 3750rpm to climb up the hill (I live in a mountainous region).

So, what are the specs on your ordered 335d?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I got the saphire black, biege dakota leather, sunroof, premium pkg, sprts pkg, leather steering wheel with shifters, premium hi-fi, 18" Style 195 staggered wheels with performance run flats.

This is replacing my current cummuter car which is a 1993 Dodge Intrepid ES. Finally bit the dust I'm afraid, but then I'm getting a new car! I get a new one every 15 years or so, even if I don't need one, 

C'mon guys, lets at least get a forum going for the 330d and 335d going here. Are we really such a minority?


----------



## mrodoc (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there any hope of getting the 330d here in the states?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> C'mon guys, lets at least get a forum going for the 330d and 335d going here. Are we really such a minority?


Yes and there is no 330d to be had in the US yet.

In a recent poll (haha, where is that thread) we only had about what, 3 entries for people with 335ds? I am too lazy to go back and check.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont have the time to share info with people whom drive gas burners and could care less.43 mpg @ 78mph. 13.8 second quarter mile. 152.4 mph top speed. Why would you want to waste bandwith for a dedicated forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Diesel powered BMWs rock!! :rofl: 

Getting an ACS Diesel Power Upgrade can also cause you to grin your face off!


----------



## NCe61 (Jun 23, 2009)

*335d fuel filler neck question*

To fellow US 335d drivers: how do you deal with the problem posed by diesel fuel nozzles not fitting properly into the filler neck? The plastic funnel BMW supplied with the car is not much help, and can lead to major fuel spills. The good news is the issue does not arise often as car's range between fill-ups is close to 600 miles in routine driving.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

NCe61 said:


> To fellow US 335d drivers: how do you deal with the problem posed by diesel fuel nozzles not fitting properly into the filler neck? The plastic funnel BMW supplied with the car is not much help, and can lead to major fuel spills. The good news is the issue does not arise often as car's range between fill-ups is close to 600 miles in routine driving.


Move to a more civilized area of the country with modern fuel pumps!! LOL:rofl:

That is a tricky one but maybe you could just find a different station?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new 335d. Torque is the force your butt dyno feels when you jump on the excelerator (I almost said jump on the gas, but that does not work for you) and 425lbs is sweet. I have a 315 torque non BMW, as well as driving the 300 twist 335 in Europe, both are fantastic. I imagine yours will be a monster. I saw a 330d vert at the Welt last month. If it was a option in the USA I would have checked it out at least.
What is this about a plastic funnel? Even if the thing did work, what do you do with a gas stained piece of plastic in your car? N4S


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

NCe61 said:


> To fellow US 335d drivers: how do you deal with the problem posed by diesel fuel nozzles not fitting properly into the filler neck? The plastic funnel BMW supplied with the car is not much help, and can lead to major fuel spills. The good news is the issue does not arise often as car's range between fill-ups is close to 600 miles in routine driving.


Nice article about that http://www.cleanmpg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18964

The relevant part:


> Unfortunately, not all stations dispensing diesel have the car based 24 mm diesel nozzle. Fortunately, BMW left enough openings for you to refuel by filling from outside the MPS. Just insert the fill nozzle and fill at a slightly slower than normal rate. We drove to 5 stations and did not find a single pump with the 24 mm nozzle needed. We eventually discovered the above and managed to fill the tank, though it did not feel as secure simply because the nozzle could not be inserted down into the filler neck.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Patrick,

Perkele! You Finns are freaking speed nuts. No wonder, no sunlight for like 6 months. Everybody follows the rules of the road.

All of my Finnish friends drive like wildmen in other countries.

Tell us what are a few upgrades we can do to our 335d's to make them go fast?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, so it looks like we may have all of 5 or 6 330d & 335d's in a few hours.

With luck we can get a quorum of like 10 or 12! We'll be a small group, but a happy one!

I'll see if I can get an administrator to set us up with a forum.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

I take PCD of my 335D in November/December (depending on when it is built). I'm in.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

montauk1989 said:


> That's good news. My only problem now is that *there aren't many cars available* so I guess the dealer may feel like they shouldn't budge. I should know tomorrow.
> Dave


I don't think there are any 2009 ds available at this point. If so, the only way you are going to get a d is to order a 2010. Pricing is a function of the market where the dealer is located.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

As of late last week the dealer advised there were only two 2009 335d available for sale in the entire USA. I would assume those are gone by now.

My dealer said that they had like a total of 20 diesels, including the X5d and they were sitting there not moving, then they came out with the eco-credit (wonder how they arrived at the $4,500 amount?) and they went like hot potatoes.

As far as I know, if you push hard and place your order, put down your deposit and get the eco credit in writing from the dealer, you should get the deal. When you get delivery is another story. I know they are delayed already.

You can just imagine the planning/production folks trying to decide how many d's for the US market they think they should plan for, given the slump we just went through.

I think acceptance of the TDI is slowly moving up, especially with some of the advertisements being shown for BMW and Audi clean diesel technology.

We get a few of these running around town and people start asking questions, curious, etc...

For those of us old enough to recall those wonderful GM Diesels from the late 70's early
80's, no wonder most folks in the US won't even consider a diesel.

All it took for me to get hooked was a taxi ride from Munich to Augsburg in a VW Jetta Wagon TDI doing 240km/h on the Autobahn, and I had to ask the driver if the car was a diesel or gas!


----------



## MCheg101 (Nov 7, 2006)

efhanover75 said:


> I secured a 2010 335d for ~$8000 under sticker.:thumbup:


So what dealer did you go with? Philly area here too...inquiring minds...


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

autotrader.com shows quite a few 335d if you do a nationwide search. some are "used"


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

I completely agree. It is wishful thinking. I'm figuring a December PCD date.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

MCheg101 said:


> So what dealer did you go with? Philly area here too...inquiring minds...


I went out of area. Used an intermediary to secure the best deal.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

My dealer here in South Florida (Pembroke Pines) said they sold approx 30 diesels in sedan and SUV.

He said they are one of the top 10 dealers in the US. Judging by the size of their car lot I'd agree.

They will be getting more 2010 diesels later, so there will be some in stock shortly.

It will be interesting to see if they keep the eco credit going longer than 2 Nov.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, I was tailing a VW Jetta TDI, looked to be rather new, 08 or 09, and it was white, which I think is a mistake. I noticed the back end was pretty sooted up, typical of diesel engines. Is this similar for the newer BMW Diesels with the adblue? One more reason why I orderd it in Black.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> Is this similar for the newer BMW Diesels with the adblue? One more reason why I orderd it in Black.


Nope. Mine never soots/smokes, unless I really get on it (+4500 RPM).

The only time that there might be some smoke would be when the DPF is cycling through the cleaning phase.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

No soot on mine.....the inside of my exhaust tips is cleaner than any gasoline car I have ever had.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Guys, I was tailing a VW Jetta TDI, looked to be rather new, 08 or 09, and it was white, which I think is a mistake. I noticed the back end was pretty sooted up, typical of diesel engines. Is this similar for the newer BMW Diesels with the adblue? One more reason why I orderd it in Black.


there was no 07 or 08 tdi sold over here. It was probably 06 or older. The new ones have no soot because of the DPF.

By all accounts, the new BMW diesels have NO soot at the tailpipe.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

My 09 TDI would soot up a little around the tailpipe if you ran hard for extended periods. I made it to San Fran in 34 hrs non stop and the rear was getting that old diesel look. Seemed like it would soot up more at times. As the miles accured the soot went away.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Nope. Mine never soots/smokes, unless I really get on it (+4500 RPM).
> 
> The only time that there might be some smoke would be when the DPF is cycling through the cleaning phase.


If there is soot coming out of the new diesels, there is a problem with the emission control system. The reason that diesels were banned from California and states the followed the California emission regulations is because of the particulates (aka the soot that fouled up the rear of earlier diesels). The particulate trap is supposed to eliminate particulate emissions. If it doesn't BMW (and Mercedes, VW/Audi, GM and Ford) have a big problem on their hands.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

efhanover75 said:


> I went out of area. Used an intermediary to secure the best deal.


How much did you have to pay the intermediary? That should be factored into the overall cost of the car....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> If there is soot coming out of the new diesels, there is a problem with the emission control system. The reason that diesels were banned from California and states the followed the California emission regulations is because of the particulates (aka the soot that fouled up the rear of earlier diesels). The particulate trap is supposed to eliminate particulate emissions. If it doesn't BMW (and Mercedes, VW/Audi, GM and Ford) have a big problem on their hands.


We have as strict - if not more strict - laws about this in the EU than California.

All BMW diesel cars and trucks made after 2003/4 have the dreaded, evil DPF.

But, if I get on all 600 torques in 4th gear with my E61, there is going to be some dust from the exhaust. :bigpimp:


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> How much did you have to pay the intermediary? That should be factored into the overall cost of the car....


I paid $500, and it is figured into the below invoice. It was really ~8500 under invoice and "all-in" I got about ~8000 under invoice.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

guys- please see this thread>>
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=399035


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

There is very little soot on the 335d, the pipes actually stay cleaner than most gasoline cars.

The only time I have seen a bit of accumulation (no more than on any gas car) is when driving it hard with high revs.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

I used a new program from American Express. Plugged in what I wanted and it came up with two dealers that were participating. Germain in Naples and Coggin's in Fort Pierce. Coggins had the best price. I got roughly $5,500 off sticker and the $4,500 eco credit plust the trade of my 2005TL. It was a great trade up, this car is so nice.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> would be nice. I've been scouring the web for everything 335d while i await my delivery... did i get ripped off, will i need winter tires, what kind of diesel should i use, what is cetane, and what the hell is torque anyway, etc etc


Are you being rhetorical or do you really want to know about the Cetane Index?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

joeincs said:


> I used a new program from American Express. Plugged in what I wanted and it came up with two dealers that were participating. Germain in Naples and Coggin's in Fort Pierce. Coggins had the best price. *I got roughly $5,500 off sticker and the $4,500 eco credit* plust the trade of my 2005TL. It was a great trade up, this car is so nice.


$5,500 off MSRP which included the $4,500 Eco Credit? Or $5,500 + $4,500 Eco Credit for a total of $10,000 off MSRP? If you got $10,000 off MSRP, you probably have the record for best price. At $10,000 off MSRP, the dealer took a loss on the transaction....


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

$5,500 off MSRP and the eco credit, but remember that I had a trade in too so that is another factor in what the totla deal was.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Social Group for Diesel Owners - already here on Bimmerfest*

There is already a Diesel Owners/Aficionados on bimmerfest. It's a social group rather than a blog - but it's been around for a couple of months.

It's not a Forum - but it easily could become one when the numbers increase....

And diesels are more unique than any other vehicle model, simply because they ARE rare.

But then again, so are these
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/Isetta-iso.jpg.

The original mass produced SMART car.

Progressive Compression !

PC !

What the ??????


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

can you provide a link to this group?


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Its my understanding that there are about 500 335d's imported in 2009. Does anyone have import #'s for MR 09 335d's in the US.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Huge difference between bmw gas and diesel engines*

BMW diesel engine dipstick !

It's true.

There is no computerized means of measuring the engine oil.

You have to RELEASE the hood, GET out of the car, LIFT the hood, and PULL out the stick to SEE how much synthetic is still flowing through the engine.

It's quite an experience. BMW gas engines don't have that intimacy of becoming one with a diesel dipstick.

It's almost enough to make a person want to actually change the filter and oil themselves !

But that would be a little overboard. Crazy talk !



anE934fun said:


> The only other differences I could find were the differential and the a/t. Other than those 3 items (engine, transmission and differential), the car is exactly the same as an E90 with the N54 engine.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Rob- this is true for the 335d, but for some reason there is no dipstick on the same engine in the x5d :dunno


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

ROB,

Where in Germany are you located? Enjoying retirement, ehhh!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Joe,

I sent you a PM. Trying to get your location. I'm in Weston and Danik (E90 site) is in Sunrise.

Hey, anybody seen the latest Audi A3 TDI commercial? It just came out here in South Florida.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*SAV without a dipstick ?*

Good thing that my wife didn't want an SAV !

I almost leased one, because I was getting desperate for a diesel, and I really wanted a 535xd. Not possible.

So folks, I too, purchased a 335d without ever driving one.

From this guy in Chicago (ED Pusher - street name - Irv :bigpimp. While I was in Germany. Over the internet and telephone.

I used to go to Safeway and read the Ultra Low Sulphur content at the pumps. One time I got caught sniffing the nozzle. Almost got busted for that one.

Can't say how many times I came home reeking of diesel. That's when my wife intervened.

Hi ! My name is ROB and I'm a Diesel Head !

And I proud of it !!


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anybody know of a BMW dealership anywhere in California that is selling 335d sedans at below MSRP? So far, all I have been able to find are those who will discount by the $4500 BMW is currently offering. I am willing to build the car and wait, as long as the dealer can give me a build slot before the 11/2 deadline.

I am willing to agree to a reasonable profit deal, but don't think that $1500 to $1900+ over invoice is reasonable...or is it, and am I the one being unrealistic?

Any help/advice will be most appreciated. I just need to know if I am not seeing things clearly.

I will purchase as soon as a dealer comes close to what I think is a reasonable deal for both sides.

Please feel free to move this post.

Richard


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Runon MD1 said:


> Does anybody know of a BMW dealership anywhere in California that is selling 335d sedans at below MSRP? So far, all I have been able to find are those who will discount by the $4500 BMW is currently offering. I am willing to build the car and wait, as long as the dealer can give me a build slot before the 11/2 deadline.
> 
> I am willing to agree to a reasonable profit deal, but don't think that $1500 to $1900+ over invoice is reasonable...or is it, and am I the one being unrealistic?
> 
> ...


Contact Philippe Kahn at [email protected] His days off are Sunday and Monday, so don't expect a response until Tuesday. If he has a production slot available, he will do right by you.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

d geek said:


> Rob- this is true for the 335d, but for some reason there is no dipstick on the same engine in the x5d :dunno


Actually there is a dipstick on the X5d. But it also has the electronic dipstick from what I understand (I wish the 335d had both as well...).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Actually there is a dipstick on the X5d. But it also has the electronic dipstick from what I understand (I wish the 335d had both as well...).


the odd thing is that the on-line manual for the x5 does not show or mention the dipstick.


----------



## dr.anger (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been driving my 335d sport/premium, for a few months now. Live in Canada. Loving the car. Really like how it pulls whenever you hit the throttle and doesnt' seem to be any different from 60 to 80 or 100 to 120 mph. Let it loose and it just runs. I can't help but grin while I write this. 

I am shopping for winter tires. Had Blizzak LM 25s on my Lexus IS 350 and they performed very well over one of the worst snow winters we have had in Calgary in a long time. My local tire store said the Blizzak 25 in my size is discontinued, so I am calling around a little. Want to get a dedicated winter tire/wheel set so I may change the tire size slightly.

Any recommedations?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying the d! What kind of fuel economy are you seeing?



dr.anger said:


> ...Want to get a dedicated winter tire/wheel set so I may change the tire size slightly.
> 
> Any recommedations?


Nokian WR G2


----------



## dr.anger (Jun 12, 2009)

I am getting 30 mpg (US), overall average (7.9 l/100km). Most of my driving is city. Recently did a little road trip to Montana and got 6.0l/100km (40mpg), but I am not driving for economy, it is just too much fun to give 'er.

just got a ridiculous quote from a tire store in Calgary not very special rims and dunlop 3D wintersports for 2296+tax.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dr. Anger, what is the price difference there between diesel and regular gasoline?


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

*I'm in*

Ordered my 2010 Space Gray 335d in August. Shows as Awaiting transport as of today. My guess is that we are all in the same build. Does another month wait sound about right?


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

ojk995 said:


> Ordered my 2010 Space Gray 335d in August. Shows as Awaiting transport as of today. My guess is that we are all in the same build. Does another month wait sound about right?


Probably. I would say most likely 3-4 weeks depending on the ship schedule.


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

That's awesome. I was thinking it wouldn't be here till
Thanksgiving. Can't wait to drive it. I travel to Europe 
frequently, but have never driven a 335d. Luckily, the 
Dealership gave me a money back guarantee if I don't
like it when it arrives because people in the Wash. DC area
are snapping up any diesel that hits the dealerships.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Let's see who's first to get their 2010 335d.

My SA is saying that production does not actually start until first week in Nov. He claims their dealership had 3 slots and those are filled now. No more Eco Credits are available. Now I know these guys can BS, they are salemen after all.

Is the 335d built in the US or in Germany? I recall that certain models are exclusively built in certain countries and no place else.

I ordered a Z-3 when I lived in Central America, thinking it was built in Germany since it was shipped from Germany, but in fact it was built in Spartanburg, S.C. They shipped it to Germany then it was transhipped to Central America. No wonder these cars are so dam expensive!


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Delivery Date*

I ordered a 335d in early September but still have no confirmed build date. Any idea what the delay is? I see that the August buyers are looking at November deliveries. Am I looking at a December delivery? I got a great deal, so I can't wait to get the car.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> ...Is the 335d built in the US or in Germany? I recall that certain models are exclusively built in certain countries and no place else.
> 
> I ordered a Z-3 when I lived in Central America, thinking it was built in Germany since it was shipped from Germany, but in fact it was built in Spartanburg, S.C. ...


the 3 series is not built in the US. I know the X's are built at Spartanburg, but not sure if all Z's are built here.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

efhanover75 said:


> I ordered a 335d in early September but still have no confirmed build date. Any idea what the delay is? I see that the August buyers are looking at November deliveries. Am I looking at a December delivery? I got a great deal, so I can't wait to get the car.


I think the sudden interest in the d's may have caught them by surprise after they seemed to move so slowly, then were snatched up. Amazing how that whole $4,500 cash for clunker and Eco Credit caught everyone by surprise. I don't think the Clunker program lasted more than a few weeks, right?

Is it possible enough people are really interested now in the diesels?

There are adds all over the TV, drums of oil rolling back onto oil tankers, etc...!


----------



## Jauq37 (Jan 31, 2009)

dr.anger said:


> I am getting 30 mpg (US), overall average (7.9 l/100km). Most of my driving is city. Recently did a little road trip to Montana and got 6.0l/100km (40mpg), but I am not driving for economy, it is just too much fun to give 'er.
> 
> just got a ridiculous quote from a tire store in Calgary not very special rims and dunlop 3D wintersports for 2296+tax.


If you think 2296 is ridiculous, don't go to the dealer - I got the wheel and tire insurance so am getting my winter set from them 3200 or so, arriving in late October. In Calgary also.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Is the 335d built in the US or in Germany? I recall that certain models are exclusively built in certain countries and no place else.
> 
> I ordered a Z-3 when I lived in Central America, thinking it was built in Germany since it was shipped from Germany, but in fact it was built in Spartanburg, S.C. They shipped it to Germany then it was transhipped to Central America. No wonder these cars are so dam expensive!


Germany....

Old Z4/X5/X6 are South Carolina
3 Series is mostly Germany, but some South Africa (most of the US 3s come from Germany).
5/6/7/M are Germany
X3 is Austria

If you want to get really in depth, all the facilities are listed here:
http://www.bmwgroup.com/e/nav/index...oduktionsstandorte/produktionsstandorte.shtml


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

efhanover75 said:


> I ordered a 335d in early September but still have no confirmed build date. Any idea what the delay is? I see that the August buyers are looking at November deliveries. Am I looking at a December delivery? I got a great deal, so I can't wait to get the car.


Did you get an order confirmation from BMW NA? I placed my order for a 2010 335d at the end of August and the car is presently on a boat navigating its way across the Atlantic. ETA at the dealer is late October (21 - 23 timeframe). If you don't have an order confirmation from BMW NA, you have no production (much less delivery) date. Most likely, your dealer does not have a production slot allocation. If your order is not confirmed with BMW NA by November 2, it is my understanding that you won't get the $4,500 Eco Credit when the car is eventually produced.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

ojk995 said:


> Ordered my 2010 Space Gray 335d in August. Shows as Awaiting transport as of today. My guess is that we are all in the same build. Does another month wait sound about right?


Do you have any idea when the car was built? My 335d which was built 9/15 is on a boat crossing the Atlantic. My order was placed the last week of August.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> the 3 series is not built in the US. I know the X's are built at Spartanburg, but not sure if all Z's are built here.


The 335d that is sold in the U.S. is built in Germany.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have an order number yet as well, only a signed New Buyers Order with agreed upon specs and price (including the eco credit and discount), plus my $1,000 down payment. I ordered two weeks ago, so Sept 12th it was.

SA today confirmed the order is placed and they had 3 slots which are now full. I'm one of those slots. He said anyone else placing an order now can not get the $4,500 credit and they have no idea when they will get more slots.

Pretty hard to move cars that aren't even available.

Say production is delayed and won't start till first week in Nov, so how do you get a finished car on a boat already. You can never trust these SA\s. Damn them to hell.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Almost sounds like a smaller dealer, larger dealers have more allocation I believe usually.

In any event, glad you got it and the discount. The discounts can be tricky, only way I was able to get mine was finding a car already on its way here so it would meet the time line (this was a discount on all 335s a few months ago).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Almost sounds like a smaller dealer, larger dealers have more allocation I believe usually.
> 
> In any event, glad you got it and the discount. The discounts can be tricky, only way I was able to get mine was finding a car already on its way here so it would meet the time line (this was a discount on all 335s a few months ago).


He claims to be one of the top 10 in USA. They have the Fort Lauderdale area basically wrapped up, and there are BMW's all over this place.

It's gonna be a pretty sad day if they are not able to deliver. Maybe late, but on my agreed terms.

Hell, I can wait. Once I get my car it's sianara to all you suckers!!!:behead:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Besides, if they have only sold upwards of 500 d's in 2009, how many could any one dealer get?

My dealer says they sold approx 30, that's about 6% of all d's sold in the US.

Wish we had some real facts and numbers to work with here.

He did say there has been a significant increase in interest recently, especailly all that advertisement for the eco credit. But no cars! Go figure.

Yet, at the same time there are still 50 used/new 2009 335d's shown as available on Autotrader. Many of those seem to show the same standard photo of the same car. Wonder if they really have or it is just a hoax to get people to inquire.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

He he he ...lots of 335D in Miami


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> He he he ...lots of 335D in Miami


With heated seats for you freaking snowbirds! Up in Wisconsin I meant!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yesterday, 9/24/2009 in WISCONSIN RAPIDS, WI
High Temperature: Actual: 77°F 
Normal: 66°F 
Record: 85°F 
Low Temperature:
Actual: 56°F 
Normal: 45°F 
Record: 28°F

Yesterday, 9/24/2009 in FORT LAUDERDALE, FL
High Temperature: Actual: 88°F 
Normal: 88°F 
Record: 94°F 
Low Temperature:
Actual: 76°F 
Normal: 74°F 
Record: 69°F 


Read them stats and weep!:violent:


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Yesterday, 9/24/2009 in WISCONSIN RAPIDS, WI
> High Temperature: Actual: 77°F
> Normal: 66°F
> Record: 85°F
> ...


What are you trying to prove? Its warming in the Florida than the Midwest? Duh... 

and that is nothing for a difference, wait till January/Feb/March when the BIG temp differences start rolling in :thumbup:


----------



## neapolitan (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Grentz, what does the 335d smell like? It sounds ridiculous, but man, I hate the smell of traditional diesel cars. It actually makes me nauseated. I have heard that they are a lot better now with the onboard urea tank...


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> So does this mean that no 2010 335d's have been manufactured yet?
> 
> I thought someone was saying they already had one in shipment?


I thought that anE934fun had his on order = build date was 15Sep and delivery date was 21-23Oct. That must be a MY10 335d !

My apologies if I got that wrong ...


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*more owner stuff on line*

I forgot to mention, besides the owners manual, once you set up an owners account, you can also access a lot (42 ?) on line videos showing different functions. They are brief - but fun to watch. It helped speed the familiarization process!


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> pogopop77 - I was wondering if you have tried to download those diesel fueling stations from google maps onto your Nav system. I haven't had a chance to try that application. I was hoping to hear that someone did it successfully.
> 
> Tempted to sign up for the BMW Assist Ultimate service - and have the concierge do the research for me !


I haven't had success getting an address from Google Maps into the Nav system at all. It may require the Ultimate Assist Service plan.


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> I thought that anE934fun had his on order = build date was 15Sep and delivery date was 21-23Oct. That must be a MY10 335d !
> 
> My apologies if I got that wrong ...


Just got off the phone with BMW NA. My 2010 335d is built and has been waiting at the Port since Friday.

PS. Ordered mine in mid-August.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

ojk995 said:


> Just got off the phone with BMW NA. My 2010 335d is built and has been waiting at the Port since Friday.
> 
> PS. Ordered mine in mid-August.


You might win the first 2010 335d contest. I'm guessing my car will arrive in December. Hoping to do PCD.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

RoBMWED said:


> I thought that anE934fun had his on order = build date was 15Sep and delivery date was 21-23Oct. That must be a MY10 335d !
> 
> My apologies if I got that wrong ...


Yes on all of the above. Does anyone have an earlier build date? The earliest the car could have been built and still be a 2010 would be September 1st. Mine was scheduled to be built the week of Sept. 1, but was pushed out to the 15th.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

ojk995 said:


> Just got off the phone with BMW NA. My 2010 335d is built and has been waiting at the Port since Friday.
> 
> PS. Ordered mine in mid-August.


When was yours built? My Sept. 15 build date is on its way to the Port Hueneme, California VPC. If yours is awaiting transit, it probably was built after the 15th.


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Build date*



anE934fun said:


> When was yours built? My Sept. 15 build date is on its way to the Port Hueneme, California VPC. If yours is awaiting transit, it probably was built after the 15th.


Not sure on the build date. Is that something I can figure out from the VIN? I think that was discussed earlier in this thread, so I'll go back and check. Does your VIN indicate your car was built in Munich? Also, what ship is yours on?


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*VIN code*



ojk995 said:


> Not sure on the build date. Is that something I can figure out from the VIN? I think that was discussed earlier in this thread, so I'll go back and check. Does your VIN indicate your car was built in Munich? Also, what ship is yours on?


If the last alpha-character is an "A" followed by the 5-6 numerals, then the vehicle was built in Munich.

The attachment was provided by EDBMW - Irv Robinson

View attachment BMW VIN decoded.pdf


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

RoBMWED said:


> *If the last alpha-character is an "A" followed by the 5-6 numerals, then the vehicle was built in Munich. *
> 
> The attachment was provided by EDBMW - Irv Robinson
> 
> View attachment 203202


Then I have a winner - my 335d's VIN consists of two sets of alpha-numeric values: WBAPN7C57A followed by A######. If I understand your post, the A###### indicates a Munich assembly.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*darn it ! anE934fun - there you go reading the fine print again!*



anE934fun said:


> Then I have a winner - my 335d's VIN consists of two sets of alpha-numeric values: WBAPN7C57A followed by A######. If I understand your post, the A###### indicates a Munich assembly.


WBA = BMW AG
PN7C = model code
5 = restraint system
7 = check digit
A = model year (A=2010)
A###### = sequential build #

ipso facto = you have a BMW !! Congratulations !

So what kind of a model did you order (335d and ????)


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*so how many threads are included in this single 335d 'forum'*

Or in other words, if we broke out every theme that has been discussed so far in this single thread, how many separate threads could we have created ?

Which is to postulate that we actually could have our own diesel forum, if we included all of the topics from the X5d folks...

....so where are those X5d diesel people ??


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

*VIN codes*



anE934fun said:


> Then I have a winner - my 335d's VIN consists of two sets of alpha-numeric values: WBAPN7C57A followed by A######. If I understand your post, the A###### indicates a Munich assembly.


My VIN is identical except the check digit is an X and, of course, the last 6 digits are different. As of 9/25 it is at the port. Hopefully it will get on a ship this week!! Getting very psyched


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> Congratulations - as you can see there are a lot of enthusiastic 335d owners !
> 
> I downloaded the manual from the BMW USA website. I believe we got it after we set up the owner's account.
> 
> ...


I just ordered mine on 23rd Sept and the SA told me today that the VIN is not issued yest but my car is scheduled to arrive in Toronto at the end of Nov for early Dec delivery.

He also quoted me CAN$3,000.00 + Taxes for a set of BMW alloy rims w/ Blizzak IM22 RFT RSC snow tires. Is this a fair price?

Can I fit normal Snow tires on after-market alloy rims without the tire pressure sensors?

Thanks.


----------



## EzKal (Sep 26, 2009)

*Winter Tires and Rims*



DC-IT said:


> I just ordered mine on 23rd Sept and the SA told me today that the VIN is not issued yest but my car is scheduled to arrive in Toronto at the end of Nov for early Dec delivery.
> 
> He also quoted me CAN$3,000.00 + Taxes for a set of BMW alloy rims w/ Blizzak IM22 RFT RSC snow tires. Is this a fair price?
> 
> ...


You can get the Blizzak W-60 winter tires and 17" alloy rims with the pressure sensors mounted and balanced and delivered for less than US$1500 at Tire Rack. However, these are not RFTs.


----------



## bhuether (Sep 3, 2009)

Interesting thread... I have a 2010 335d on order. When I go to bmwusa.com to track my vehicle, it doesn't have much info. Doesn't show the correct list of options as well, which has had me worried. Every other day it will show there being no options, to then show the correct options the next day. Back and forth like that. The dealer told me not to worry, but I used the bmwusa contact form to let them know about the discrepency.

Anyway, I am quite anxious about this car. I will need to get winter tires/rims right away as we are driving from CA to NH in late December...

ALso learned that the free maintenance will not transfer to Germany, which stinks because we are moving to Germany where we will be 3-4 years!! How much do you think the scheduled maintenace will cost?

thanks,

brian


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

RoBMWED said:


> WBA = BMW AG
> PN7C = model code
> 5 = restraint system
> 7 = check digit
> ...


Jet Black/Saddle/Burl Walnut trim with Premium, Sport, Comfort Access, Fold down rear seats, Heated front seats, Navigation system, iPod & USB adapter, Logic 7 Stereo upgrade, Factory alarm system and Park Distance Control

EDIT: When I take delivery, I will be immediately losing the OEM shocks for a set of Koni FSDs and I will be fitting the HRE C70 wheels (16 lbs/corner) and the Michelin PS2s (non-RFT) that were left over from the E93 that went Lemon Law.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

ojk995 said:


> My VIN is identical except the check digit is an X and, of course, the last 6 digits are different. As of 9/25 it is at the port. Hopefully it will get on a ship this week!! Getting very psyched


You might get yours before I get mine.... But then your car didn't have to travel to the Port Hueneme, California VPC....

I think we need to go by who has the earliest manufacture date. If that is the criteria for earliest 2010, I probably win that one. I haven't heard of anyone with a MY2010 335d that has a manufacture date earlier than 9/15.


----------



## mdifanis (Aug 15, 2009)

Count me in for the 335d club! Love it!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

mdifanis said:


> Count me in for the 335d club! Love it!


Out of curiosity, did you get BMWs Eco Credit on your d?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> I just ordered mine on 23rd Sept and the SA told me today that the VIN is not issued yest but my car is scheduled to arrive in Toronto at the end of Nov for early Dec delivery.
> 
> He also quoted me CAN$3,000.00 + Taxes for a set of BMW alloy rims w/ Blizzak IM22 RFT RSC snow tires. Is this a fair price?
> 
> ...


You can fit the tires on after-market rims with no tire pressure sensors, but your car is going to be constantly reminding you that your tires have no air in them.... You might even get a failure code recorded in the DME for your efforts.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Diesel-related, but off-topic*

Interesting reading from the e90post site:

http://vivekk.bimmerpost.com//pics/BMW final.pdf


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

efhanover75 said:


> Interesting reading from the e90post site:
> 
> http://vivekk.bimmerpost.com//pics/BMW final.pdf


Only 2.4 seconds slower than an M car on the same circuit.... 2.4 seconds is like 1 thousand 1, 1 thousand 2, 1 thou.

I wonder what the result would have been if the d's 2.81 rear differential had been swapped for something a bit lower? 2.4 seconds might have evaporated.

And no HPFP failure problems vs. the gasser.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> Only 2.4 seconds slower than an M car on the same circuit.... 2.4 seconds is like 1 thousand 1, 1 thousand 2, 1 thou.
> 
> I wonder what the result would have been if the d's 2.81 rear differential had been swapped for something a bit lower? 2.4 seconds might have evaporated.
> 
> And no HPFP failure problems vs. the gasser.


Yeah, but on a track 2.4 seconds is about 300 feet! That is a long distance. 

- Mike


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks efhanover75



efhanover75 said:


> Interesting reading from the e90post site:
> 
> http://vivekk.bimmerpost.com//pics/BMW final.pdf


This is a great article. Lots of data to enjoy. With your knowledge, I think that we should also post this in our Diesel social group. It might get lost in this thread... :rofl:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> Yeah, but on a track 2.4 seconds is about 300 feet! That is a long distance.
> 
> - Mike


Interesting; with the price difference between the d and the M, that works out to almost exactly $10,000/second.

I am really wondering what the d would do with a lower (and LSD-equipped) differential and a bit more tire patch.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Interesting; with the price difference between the d and the M, that works out to almost exactly $10,000/second.
> 
> I am really wondering what the d would do with a lower (and LSD-equipped) differential and a bit more tire patch.


I'm impressed that a car that gets 30+ mpg can more than hold it's own against the 335i. With the evolve modifications, the car seems like an animal. I know people have been asking about 335d modifications, this article gives us an idea of what the diesel can do. I'm happy with the stock version as my first BMW, the 330ci, seemed incredibly fast. The 335d puts that car to shame and kills it from an MPG standpoint.


----------



## oilcar (Sep 27, 2009)

EzKal said:


> You can get the Blizzak W-60 winter tires and 17" alloy rims with the pressure sensors mounted and balanced and delivered for less than US$1500 at Tire Rack. However, these are not RFTs.


Can you also use 16" instead of 17'. I was thinking better traction?


----------



## EzKal (Sep 26, 2009)

oilcar said:


> Can you also use 16" instead of 17'. I was thinking better traction?


I have a set of 16" wheels and RFT snow tires that I used on my current 328i Coupe and was hoping to be able to use them on my forthcoming 335d but, alas, the brakes on the 335d are too large to fit in 16" wheels. So I will have to buy another set of 17" wheels and snow tires. The 16" wheels are for sale. Cheers.


----------



## clymberz (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, I've been drooling over a 335d for a while and I'm hating my 98 540's incessant "issues" window regulators, leaking gaskets, etc, etc

I'd like to run some #s to see what a new car would cost. Can I use the eco credit still? Can I use it on the 2010? How would I find out who has the slots left? Is there a well respected internet dealer who can give me a no BS best deal (vs the SF Bay Area Dealerships who are used to people walking in and dropping wads of cash, which I can't do).

My more frugal option would be a Jetta Sportwagen TDI, but the 335d is pretty sweet 

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

clymberz said:


> Hi, I've been drooling over a 335d for a while and I'm hating my 98 540's incessant "issues" window regulators, leaking gaskets, etc, etc
> 
> I'd like to run some #s to see what a new car would cost. Can I use the eco credit still? Can I use it on the 2010? How would I find out who has the slots left? Is there a well respected internet dealer who can give me a no BS best deal (vs the SF Bay Area Dealerships who are used to people walking in and dropping wads of cash, which I can't do).
> 
> ...


Contact Philippe Kahn at [email protected] If he has a production slot, he will treat you way better than the S.F. Bay Area dealers. The Eco Credit can be used for a 2010 order; the order just has to be accepted by BMW NA prior to November 2nd.


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

Has anybody been able to order 2010 335d at invoice (before eco-credit), or is invoice+$500 the best one can hope for?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Greg220 said:


> Has anybody been able to order 2010 335d at invoice (before eco-credit), or is invoice+$500 the best one can hope for?


Well, the dealer has to make some money on the transaction. The only way you will get a car for invoice or less is if it has sat on the lot for 100+ days. The Eco Credit has tended to cause d's to move faster than the other inventory. Plus, there aren't many cars available at the moment, so invoice is a bit of a chimera at present. Invoice + $500 may be more realistic, depending on the market in your neck of the woods. The higher the demand, the higher the mark-up.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

Greg220 said:


> Has anybody been able to order 2010 335d at invoice (before eco-credit), or is invoice+$500 the best one can hope for?


Thought I would finally post. We ordered our 335d yesterday: Monaco/Saddle w/ premium, Nav, Sat, and few other goodies. We're super excited and are looking forward to joining the club so to speak.

I can comment directly on the above since I have been shopping what we wanted for approximately 6-8 weeks. Granted we wanted a specific car that we either needed to find a dealer with an eco credit applicable order or we were going ED. Given our situation the best we are able to do was 1600 over invoice. I think that was a fair price and it saved me a bundle compared to going ED.

What I found is this: because of the supply and demand issue now occurring with the ds most dealers were looking for MSRP minus eco credit if they had an alocation left or had something that was arriving and could be sold.

I'll say this: I've never had a more difficult time spending 50K. We got the deal we wanted and it was relatively painless when we found that order that needed to be filled, but until I found that situation dealers weren't interested in helping at all. In fact, one dealer who we were close to inking a ED delivery with wanted a doc fee. Their loss.

Looking forward to posting some pics when we get the car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

27outboard said:


> Thought I would finally post. We ordered our 335d yesterday: Monaco/Saddle w/ premium, Nav, Sat, and few other goodies. We're super excited and are looking forward to joining the club so to speak.
> 
> I can comment directly on the above since I have been shopping what we wanted for approximately 6-8 weeks. Granted we wanted a specific car that we either needed to find a dealer with an eco credit applicable order or we were going ED. Given our situation the best we are able to do was 1600 over invoice. I think that was a fair price and it saved me a bundle compared to going ED.
> 
> ...


OK, way to go!

I know my South Florida dealer said he had only 3 slots and they were taken up a while ago. I ordered on Sat 12 Sept. Delivery is sometime in Dec. Maybe 3 months wait.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm wondering, even if my SA says I got the eco-credit, and the buyer's order I put my $1,000 deposit on reflects a price with the Eco credit applied, can the dealer come back and say sorry, we didn't get it and your car will now cost $4,500 more?

I think that would be very poor customer service if they did do that.

I'm just wondering at the end of the day what are the contractual obligations with the buyer's order I placed?

I have no idea if the dealer would do this, but my SA even confirmed with the sales manager that they could still offer the eco credit, and he said they could.

If the dealer has to eat the $4,500, I really don't care. They made a representation and should live by that.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I'm wondering, even if my SA says I got the eco-credit, and the buyer's order I put my $1,000 deposit on reflects a price with the Eco credit applied, can the dealer come back and say sorry, we didn't get it and your car will now cost $4,500 more?
> 
> I think that would be very poor customer service if they did do that.
> 
> ...


It depends on the law in the state where you signed the buyers order. If the dealer has cashed the check you wrote for the $1,000 deposit, your claim gets stronger, but ultimately, you have to see what the law says. If there is a disclaimer hidden in the fine print of the document, then the dealer has an exit. And, and, and.

A buyers order does not exactly sound like a sales contract, however.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I'm wondering, even if my SA says I got the eco-credit, and the buyer's order I put my $1,000 deposit on reflects a price with the Eco credit applied, can the dealer come back and say sorry, we didn't get it and your car will now cost $4,500 more?
> 
> I think that would be very poor customer service if they did do that.
> 
> ...


Don't know; I am not an expert I just read this forum. When I look at my order sheet, I see under status: 111 Order Accepted and under Priority: 1-customer sold and my name. Based on the information in post #122, this confirms that we will receive a MY'010 335d and will have the eco credit applied.

Based on that post, I would be leary if you don't have the order accepted code on your sheet regardless of production number or not.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

you guys are going to LOVE your cars


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> you guys are going to LOVE your cars


That is just WONDERFUL.... Nothing like making the wait harder....


----------



## dr.anger (Jun 12, 2009)

EzKal said:


> You can get the Blizzak W-60 winter tires and 17" alloy rims with the pressure sensors mounted and balanced and delivered for less than US$1500 at Tire Rack. However, these are not RFTs.


I looked in to Tire rack, but with shipping and exchange it save only a little versus a package I got from Tire Trends (canadian). got Blizzack LM60 225/40/18s all around on a set of new wheels (they look OK but I didn't break the bank beacause the &%*# they put on the roads up here in winter kills a nice set of alloys pretty quickly). Got the package for 2045.00 all in. Didn't get RFTs. I am putting a limp kit together. Didn't get sensors. Never needed help figuring out when a regular tire was toast


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS, flyingman !*

Flyingman -

My thanks for starting an incredible thread about diesels - highlighting our personal favorite 335d !

I don't know for certain how many topics have been discussed in this single thread, but I would bet that there are enough to warrant getting our own Diesel Forum !

In a matter of a little over two weeks, you have created a thread that has more views than half of the stickies, and more replies than all posts (recent) except for the tire sticky.

There are two dozen more members of the Diesel Social Group, thanks to your thread ! And the numbers continue to grow !

Anyone else think that we should be granted a real DIESEL FORUM ! :dunno:


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> Flyingman -
> 
> My thanks for starting an incredible thread about diesels - highlighting our personal favorite 335d !
> 
> ...


I agree! We certainly need a thread.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, I'll take compliments, even if they come from Philadelphia!:roundel:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

efhanover75 said:


> I agree! We certainly need a thread.


You already have a thread.... Perhaps you meant forum? How does the extra effort of administering the new forum get covered? What do you say to the 328ers who want their own forum? Ixers? Given that BF is free, I would yield to the mods. If there was a subscription involved, then it is a different matter.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*What would I say ......?*



anE934fun said:


> What do you say to the 328ers who want their own forum? Ixers? Given that BF is free, I would yield to the mods. If there was a subscription involved, then it is a different matter.


I'd say....

BUY a :roundel: 335 DIESEL.....

..... and join the FUN !!

:thumbup: :rofl:  

:roundel: :roundel: :roundel: :roundel:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

andyffer said:


> you guys are going to LOVE your cars


Hey andy, I think you misspelled Moron!


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Hey andy, I think you misspelled Moron!


Hey Flyingman, I think you haven't seen the movie!


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Well, first little glitch with the 335d....got a Service Engine light and it is going into the shop this morning.

Will have to see what the issue is, no other info as of yet.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Well, first little glitch with the 335d....got a Service Engine light and it is going into the shop this morning.
> 
> Will have to see what the issue is, no other info as of yet.


How many miles on the odo?


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to my 1st drive of the 335d - had to buy w/ no test drive as no car was available.

Will also be interesting to drive the new ///M3 - currently my DD - back-to-back w/ the 335d (forthcoming DD; keep the ///M for weekend fun and 1-2 days / wk).

If anyone has any driving impressions ...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

andyffer said:


> Hey Flyingman, I think you haven't seen the movie!


Got me there! Enlighten grasshopper oh educated one!:bow:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

voltigeur said:


> I'm really looking forward to my 1st drive of the 335d - had to buy w/ no test drive as no car was available.
> 
> Will also be interesting to drive the new ///M3 - currently my DD - back-to-back w/ the 335d (forthcoming DD; keep the ///M for weekend fun and 1-2 days / wk).
> 
> If anyone has any driving impressions ...


What part of Texas?


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

marine5302 said:


> how many miles on the odo?


4900


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Probably a little low on oil*



Grentz said:


> Well, first little glitch with the 335d....got a Service Engine light and it is going into the shop this morning.
> 
> Will have to see what the issue is, no other info as of yet.


I am as curious as Marine about your mileage.

I had a similar experience - so I had a spare liter of oil with me from the local bimmer store. When the light came on for me, I checked the level, confirmed it was down about .5 and added a little.

I NAV'd to the closest BMW service, and had them check it out. It was only about 6km from where we were at. We shut the engine off, and by the time the SA came out, the light wouldn't come on anymore - except at engine start-up.

They put the car on the computer - and could not find anything - and the event never re-surfaced. For added protection, I had an oil change done - and no issues again.

So let us know what they figure out !


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

voltigeur said:


> I'm really looking forward to my 1st drive of the 335d - had to buy w/ no test drive as no car was available.
> 
> Will also be interesting to drive the new ///M3 - currently my DD - back-to-back w/ the 335d (forthcoming DD; keep the ///M for weekend fun and 1-2 days / wk).
> 
> If anyone has any driving impressions ...


We did the same thing. Never drove a diesel and we were looking at the 535xi very hard.

So without driving any recent 3's, we just ordered the car (after I had my wife sit in one).

With the sport package, it is quite tame. The bumps aren't as severe as I had expected. Steering is very tight, which is also very reassuring at 135mph. The corners are almost level even at higher speeds (40-50-60 mph) depending on the radius.

For comfort, the seats are amazing. Six hours without a break (BECAUSE THE FUEL MILEAGE IS FANTASTIC) and it's still very, very comfortable (even into my sixth decade). No fatigue or stiffness. In fact, were it not for sleep, I could drive for hours on end (ask Chrisdridly).

You'll love it ! Freude am Diesel Fahren !


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Well as an update I have a 09 Ti Silver 328xi tonight....they need to contact Munich to find out what the error code is supposedly as they dont know what it means.

Sounds like monday before they can find out


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Well as an update I have a 09 Ti Silver 328xi tonight....they need to contact Munich to find out what the error code is supposedly as they dont know what it means.
> 
> Sounds like monday before they can find out


If they have to contact Munich I would think, and I really shouldn't as it hurts sometimes, that it may be a diesel issue. My thinking (ouch) uch: is that they probably already have all codes for the gas engines in their databases and the d is new to North America.

Then again, what the he!! do I know. Good luck Grentz with what ever it is.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

My guess would be something with the emissions system, but it really could be anything with the engine/emissions/etc.

I am sure many of the codes are unique on the diesel vs. gas engines. Lots of different sensors and parts.


----------



## ry63 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great thread! I'm a new forum member, and soon-to-be first-time BMW owner. Ordered my 335d on 8/27 and it's scheduled to roll off the production line on Tuesday (10/6).


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

ry63 said:


> Great thread! I'm a new forum member, and soon-to-be first-time BMW owner. Ordered my 335d on 8/27 and it's scheduled to roll off the production line on Tuesday (10/6).


Congrats. Rob will probably be contacting you soon.


----------



## TEEAM HAM (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow! I have really enjoyed reading through this thread. I am seriously contemplating buying a car after the winter. I am torn between the 335d and the M3. This is helping make my decision a little easier. 

Chris,
Your blog is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> If they have to contact Munich I would think, and I really shouldn't as it hurts sometimes, that it may be a diesel issue. My thinking (ouch) uch: is that they probably already have all codes for the gas engines in their databases and the d is new to North America.
> 
> Then again, what the he!! do I know. Good luck Grentz with what ever it is.


As new as these cars are to North America, I would imagine any code that is diesel-specific would require consultation with the Home Office.

Hopefully it is not serious and the resolution is quick.

I too am asking Grentz to post what the outcome is.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

I am also interested to hear the response from the dealer on your issue. 

While waiting for our delivery, I've read some startling areas of cost cutting and am in hopes that we might not see that on the 335d given it is the most expensive 3.

Of particular concern is the lack of a hood insulation. I have seen that confirmed and with the high compression of our ds and thus the heat I am seriously considering adding one. Any thoughts to the negative of it. Has the hood been reconfigured to the point where you cannot add it?

Along similar lines, will my trunk be lined like it should on a 52K sports car. I can live without the alarm but I am praying this not to be true...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

I really dont get why you would need hood insulation. BMW does not think it needs it, so it should be fine.

There have been people that have compared noise, no difference with or without it. Also lets be logical here and remember that most cars dont have any type of insulation on the hood.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Does the HPFP failure also affects the 335D?*

I've read about the sudden failure of the HPFP affecting the 3 series and am wondering if it also applies to the 335D?

This would be a serious concern as I do 80% Hwy driving and such a sudden loss of power could have disastrous consequences.

Has any current 335D owners encountered and HPFP faalures?

Thanks.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Highly doubtful, it is a completely different fuel system and diesel is a natural lubricant, plus does not have the ethanol in it which IMO is the main reason for the HPFP failures.

I had a HPFP failure on my e46 M3 and they specifically said it was most likely due to the high ethanol content in our gas here (MN has some of the highest standard mixes in the nation).

Also, the reduced power mode would not cause you to get into trouble on the highway...it just limits how much power the car can put down but it is still drivable.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Highly doubtful, it is a completely different fuel system and diesel is a natural lubricant, plus does not have the ethanol in it which IMO is the main reason for the HPFP failures.
> 
> I had a HPFP failure on my e46 M3 and they specifically said it was most likely due to the high ethanol content in our gas here (MN has some of the highest standard mixes in the nation).
> 
> Also, the reduced power mode would not cause you to get into trouble on the highway...it just limits how much power the car can put down but it is still drivable.


Thanks Grentz.
I am new to Diesel + BMW so am not familiar with the workings of the engine.

Good to know that it's not an issue with the D

I've been taking note of which gas stations has diesel fuel and noticed that Shell Diesel pumps do have V-Power so that will be the one to use for better performance.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> Thanks Grentz.
> I am new to Diesel + BMW so am not familiar with the workings of the engine.
> 
> Good to know that it's not an issue with the D
> ...


And what about V-Power makes you think that it will be the product to use for 'better performance'?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> I really dont get why you would need hood insulation. BMW does not think it needs it, so it should be fine.
> 
> There have been people that have compared noise, no difference with or without it. Also lets be logical here and remember that most cars dont have any type of insulation on the hood.


The only reason for adding hood insulation on a d would be for noise reduction purposes. Personally, I kind of like the growl of the diesel engine. It is nowhere like the marbles rattling around in a garbage can of the earlier generation diesels. The N54 engine sound was kind of muted....


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

RoBMWED said:


> We did the same thing.
> With the sport package, it is quite tame. The bumps aren't as severe as I had expected. Steering is very tight, which is also very reassuring at 135mph. The corners are almost level even at higher speeds (40-50-60 mph) depending on the radius.
> 
> For comfort, the seats are amazing.
> ...


Thx. I too specced the 335d w/ Sports pkg also Premium (get lumbar on the seats).  I'm sure I will.

BTW, the ///M3's seats are also very, very good. Drove from Bavaria to Provence and not one jot of back ache or stiffness. Best seats ever and I've owned 3 5ers.

Of course, the 335d won't match the ///M3's handing/steering, but that's fine - that's why I have the latter (weekend fun) and await the former for my commute. Also, I'm looking forward to the low end torque of the 335d to 'make a gap' in traffic. Oh, can do it in the ///M but then you're revving to 7-8k and everyone about you is looking around for the maniac driver! (exhaust noise - seen the looks :bigpimp I won't mind flying a bit more under the radar...


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> And what about V-Power makes you think that it will be the product to use for 'better performance'?


Here is a quote from Shell's article on V-Powered Diesel:

"Shell V-Power™ Diesel has more than three times the detergency technology of Shell Canada's previous premium diesel to help clean fuel injectors for better engine protection. For use in all diesel-powered engines, Shell V-Power™ Diesel is designed to deliver improved combustion performance.

As well, Shell V-Power™ Diesel is specially formulated for year-round Canadian weather conditions with benefits such as:

Cetane improver for quicker ignition and better cold-weather starting
De-icer additive to actively help prevent the formation of ice in fuel tanks and lines to help cold weather starting and running
Corrosion inhibitor to help prevent corrosion of steel and alloy parts in fuel systems"

http://www.shell.ca/home/content/ca...media_releases/2008/july16_vpower_diesel.html


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I won't get mine till Dec it looks like, but it will be the way I wanted it.:thumbup:
> 
> As far as price breaks, I got about $5,500 off. I really did not bargain much, since it was a special order and I was happy with the eco-credit about to run out.


I get mine early Dec; build week is 43 - you?

I too got 5,500 off + a near $400 ceramic tint, mats + a reasonable trade on our 540iT. Not the _very_ best deal if I'd be willing to shop around to dealers but I'm OK w/ it. Really don't have the time to drive to HOU, SA, AUS to get all the dealers to price the 540iT.

And I wanted it sorted out so the car would get here before Xmas. That, and I really don't want to be putting 2,500k / mth on my new ///M3


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

*where did $4,500 eco-credit derive from?*



Flyingman said:


> ...then they came out with the eco-credit (wonder how they arrived at the $4,500 amount?) and they went like hot potatoes.


BMW Mktg used Car Allowance Rebate System (CARS, ie cash-for-clunkers) incentive as a benchmark.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> Here is a quote from Shell's article on V-Powered Diesel:
> 
> "Shell V-Power™ Diesel has more than three times the detergency technology of Shell Canada's previous premium diesel to help clean fuel injectors for better engine protection. For use in all diesel-powered engines, Shell V-Power™ Diesel is designed to deliver improved combustion performance.
> 
> ...


My comments are based on Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (ULSD) diesel sold in the U.S., so they may or may not apply to Canadian diesel.

Detergency compared to previous editions of Shell diesel strikes me as a bit of a dodge. Detergency of V-Power diesel should be compared to current detergent levels of competing diesel fuel sold *now*, not at some point in the past.

Formulating diesel for year-round use is required for *all* vendors of diesel fuel for highway use, so the year-round formulation statement is pure marketing spin. If they were stating that the V-Power diesel was guaranteed to have a minimum cetane level of say, 51, that would be a tangible benefit (ULSD generally has a Cetane rating of somewhere around 42 - 44, but I haven't seen any pump marking that says the pump is dispensing fuel with a minimum cetane rating of 51 (there may be some pumps with this statement; I just haven't seen them in my neck of the woods)). But 'Cetane improver' is a marketing spin term. Same goes for corrosion inhibiter - you have to compare the level to what else is sold now.

Frankly, I am un-impressed with the claims for Shell V-Power diesel compared to say, Chevron or other major brand ULSD in the U.S. If the price is the same, I would use Shell V-Power if the station is conveniently located. But at a higher price, you are just contributing to Shell's profits.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

d geek said:


> guys- please see this thread>>
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=399035


This could also mean that they'll roll out a 335xd :dunno:


----------



## trebellius (Aug 24, 2009)

*So far so good*

I've owned my 2009 335d for about a month now. 1800 miles so far. I totally love the car. Mileage isn't so hot. I'm getting 27.6 MPG on my third tank. I got 29.0 MPG on my first and second tanks. Of course, I can't keep my foot out of the throttle so you know that's the problem! But oh what a joy to drive.

Here's my thoughts so far:

* My biggest complaint: no cup holders. I wish it had two cup holders in the center counsel. I'm an American, not a German. I love my coffee. I live in Seattle. Give me two frakkin cup holders in the center counsel! This car would be perfect if it had two cup holders there. I'm serious here!

* wish I got the sports package. I'd like to have had the stiffer suspension and higher speed limit. Is there anyway to increase the speed limit on a regular 335d? 130 MPH comes so quick on this car. It's a shame to be so limited.

* I want to get the car tuned. The torque is so awesome. I want more! Nothing like being in second gear where your engine is lazily churning out 1600 RPM and you punch it. A split second rolls by as the first turbo kicks in.... and then the car puts you in the back of your seat as it rockets to 50 MPH. 3rd gear is almost as good as 2nd. This car gets to 90 FAST.

* I've personally grown to love the clatter of the diesel at low rpms. I even turn my radio off at times to listen to the clatter of the diesel. There's just something so cool abuot being a little different.

Hope you guys are loving it!

And if you are considering buying a 3 series, if you get the NAV, do NOT order the IPOd adapter as any old USB key will plug into the system...

Have fun!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

voltigeur said:


> This could also mean that they'll roll out a 335xd :dunno:


Maybe. But for now, if you want a d in a 3er, you have to buy (order) what is available, which is non-AWD. For me, a non-AWD is just fine (and I can swap out the factory shocks for a set of Koni FSDs, which would not be possible with an AWD car). Also, AWD would preclude fitting a LSD in the future.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

trebellius said:


> I've owned my 2009 335d for about a month now. 1800 miles so far. I totally love the car. Mileage isn't so hot. I'm getting 27.6 MPG on my third tank. I got 29.0 MPG on my first and second tanks. Of course, I can't keep my foot out of the throttle so you know that's the problem! But oh what a joy to drive.
> 
> Here's my thoughts so far:
> 
> ...


Unless you want to be able to control (select songs/tracks/playlists/etc.) the iPod from the iDrive screen.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

d geek said:


> the 3 series is not built in the US. I know the X's are built at Spartanburg, but not sure if all Z's are built here.


Z's are now built in Bavaria.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> couple of guys here race a 335d tonight? e92 335i black? Im calling you out bitches..


Not me for two reasons:
1. I don't own an E92 and
2. I am not located in your neck of the woods...


----------



## butterfly52 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in the UK. I have a 330D - man, it is a beast! The power is just incredible. Handling is superb. There are a few roads near me where I can safely pump up my adrenaline 

I have not regretted going to diesel. I'm getting better mpg in this 3 Litre than my old 1.6 Peugeot petrol !

I hope they bless you Americans with this car very soon!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> *Lets try it a different way. I have ordered the Logic7 upgraded stereo with my 335d. Downgrading to mp3 will lose playback quality. Once the decision to stay with an iPod has been made, then controlling the iPod requires a combination of iDrive and the iPod & USB adapter. To get iDrive requires the Navigation system option.*
> 
> The iPod can be controlled without the Navigation system option, but there are reductions in capability. For example, with iDrive, the iPod can be set to play albums from the beginning of the collection to the end. Without iDrive, after each album finishes, you have to manually shift to the next album. The only way to set the iPod to playback from start to finish of the collection without the Navigation system would be with a playlist. If you are adding content to the iPod, you will have to update the playlist each time you add content. It is a convenience feature; but then again, many options are convenience features.


Actually, with a USB stick you can use a lossless format, which will sound much better than either MP3 or AAC.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

butterfly52 said:


> I'm in the UK. I have a 330D - man, it is a beast! The power is just incredible. Handling is superb. There are a few roads near me where I can safely pump up my adrenaline
> 
> I have not regretted going to diesel. I'm getting better mpg in this 3 Litre than my old 1.6 Peugeot petrol !
> 
> I hope they bless you Americans with this car very soon!


thanks for your good wishes! this is the engine i would prefer (but WILL buy a dual-turbo if it is my only option :thumbup. i'd rather have the single turbo set up and the max torque is available over a wider rpm range.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> thanks for your good wishes! this is the engine i would prefer (but WILL buy a dual-turbo if it is my only option :thumbup. i'd rather have the single turbo set up and the max torque is available over a wider rpm range.


It will be interesting to see how far diesels get expanded through the BMW model line in the U.S. I also am curious to see how many different models of diesel engine BMW brings over to the U.S. For the moment, I have to be content to track the boat that is carrying my 335d as it makes its way across the Atlantic and down the coast of the Eastern U.S. on its way to the Panama Canal and beyond....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Actually, with a USB stick you can use a lossless format, which will sound much better than either MP3 or AAC.


But then I have to go through the experience of moving everything that is on my iPod over to a memory stick. For the moment, inertia is more attractive than movement.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> But then I have to go through the experience of moving everything that is on my iPod over to a memory stick. For the moment, inertia is more attractive than movement.


Perfectly reasonable logic, to be honest. If I had an IPod loaded to gills with music, and was happy with how it sounded, there is no way I'd go through the effort to transfer it.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Er, you do realize you don't even get the USB slot in the center console unless you spec the Ipod option, right? If you don't order 6NF, you can't play music form a USB flash stick.


You can still copy it over though via the glove box USB.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> ...I just checked the Shell USA website (URL: http://www.shell.us/home/content/usa/products_services/on_the_road/dir_on_the_road.html ) and there was no listing of the Cetane rating for U.S. specification V-Power diesel. Whether that means that V-Power diesel in the U.S. doesn't conform to the Canadian specification, I don't know. But unless I can find a definitive statement in writing from Shell about Cetane specification for U.S. ULSD, I see no reason to pay additional for the fuel.


I've never seen v-power diesel in the US and the link you provided is only referring to v-power gasoline :dunno:

found this spec sheet on V-power diesel. not sure if its only applies to the "racing": version of this fuel
http://www.lemans.org/sport/sport/reglements/ressources/2009/auto/shell_v_power_diesel_lm2409.pdf


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Sell's email reply on V-Power Diesel.*

"David,

Shell diesel exceeds the federal (CGSB) minimum standard of 40 cetane. Canadian diesel fuels rate between 40 and 50 cetane. In some European countries, cetane typically exceeds 50. But such fuels also have higher cloud points that are not practical in severe Canadian winters.

The Shell V-Power Diesel's unique additive technology includes a cetane improver which helps offer quicker ignition and better cold-weather starting. The cetane level of Shell V-Power Diesel will vary depending on a number of factors such as season and sources, but it will always meet and exceed the CGSB standard of 40. Typical levels in Canada are in the 40 to 50 range and the cetane improver we add in Shell V-Power Diesel will raise that by approximately one to two numbers.

Thanks

Mahinda Ranaweera 
Technical Services Lubes & Fuels 
Shell Canada Products 
400 4th Avenue S.W., P.O. Box 100 Station M, Calgary, Alberta T2P 2H5, Canada

Internet: http://www.shell.ca "

Looks to me that the Cetane rating is up to 50 only + 1~2 point more when added with the cetane improver.

Having paid over Can$60,000.00 for my 335D I'd go with the V-Power since others have found it does have some benefits in a quieter engine, smoother and cleaner engine.
If it lives up to Shell's claim of quicker ignition and better cold-weather starting then it's worth the few cents more per litre. If one can afford a $60K car, skimping on lower grade fuel doesn't make sense on such a high performance vehicle.
If it's a VW Jetta TDI I might not bother.

I want to have fun with the 335D so I might as well feed it with the right fuel...:thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> *I've never seen v-power diesel in the US and the link you provided is only referring to v-power gasoline* :dunno:
> 
> found this spec sheet on V-power diesel. not sure if its only applies to the "racing": version of this fuel
> http://www.lemans.org/sport/sport/reglements/ressources/2009/auto/shell_v_power_diesel_lm2409.pdf


I haven't seen Shell V-Power diesel for sale in the U.S. either. But just because I haven't seen it for sale, doesn't mean it isn't sold... I included the link because I couldn't find anything about V-Power diesel on the U.S. Shell site. Given the absence of infpormation on V-Power diesel on the U.S. site, it would seem reasonable to conclude that Shell doesn't sell the V-Power diesel in the U.S.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> "David,
> 
> Shell diesel exceeds the federal (CGSB) minimum standard of 40 cetane. Canadian diesel fuels rate between 40 and 50 cetane. In some European countries, cetane typically exceeds 50. But such fuels also have higher cloud points that are not practical in severe Canadian winters.
> 
> ...


From the enclosed e-mail response, it seems that the Shell V-Power diesel is not that much different from the rest of the diesel sold in Canada. Depending on the price point, you might get better results from blending a product like Power Service Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost fuel supplement (URL: http://www.powerservice.com/dk/ ) with a major brand diesel....


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> It will be interesting to see how far diesels get expanded through the BMW model line in the U.S. I also am curious to see how many different models of diesel engine BMW brings over to the U.S.


Given the need to meet CAFE mpg goals, 35.5 mpg by 2016, I expect BMW NA want, no, will have (1) to grow % diesels - 10-20% and (2) think they will bring some 4-cyl engines in - talk about back-to-the future, 1970s-80s.

BMW NA don't _desire_ to go down this route because their product mix will be less profitable as margins are so much fatter on larger engined, higher hp, larger models. The X5 M and X6M may well be the most profitable cars in BMW's line-up (as the Cayenne is to Porsche AG).

If I could've ordered it my ideal DD would have been a 325d Touring. Enough power, fantastic mpg, and practicality.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

Grentz said:


> You can still copy it over though via the glove box USB.


True, but that limits you to 12 GB of files, and a relatively low quality MP3 format (I think I recall that it had to be 128 or less).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> "David,
> 
> Shell diesel exceeds the federal (CGSB) minimum standard of 40 cetane. Canadian diesel fuels rate between 40 and 50 cetane. *In some European countries, cetane typically exceeds 50. But such fuels also have higher cloud points that are not practical in severe Canadian winters.*
> 
> ...


I'd like to see our Finnish friend Patrick respond to this. How severe are winters in Finland? What is the cetane level of winterized diesel in Finland, P? Is there anything done beyond normal winterization (which is sometimes only cutting D2 with kerosene)?

I agree that using Power Service (or any other brand name additive) can't hurt, but would go with the white bottle of PS, not Diesel Kleen (silver bottle) in the winter time.

DC-IT- you are absolutely correct in finding the best fuel available and using that on your 335d (same goes for any modern diesel- even the tdi )


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> True, but that limits you to 12 GB of files, and a relatively low quality MP3 format (I think I recall that it had to be 128 or less).


I know it is not limited to 128 as I have some 192 tracks on mine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

Grentz said:


> I know it is not limited to 128 as I have some 192 tracks on mine.


I never said anything about total number of tracks. I'm talking about compression for MP3s. The glovebox transfer also does not support any loss less formats. So, the sound quality will always inferior to what you can achieve with a USB flash stick.

In any case, moot point because the earlier poster was discussing playing music directly from a flash.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

I am talking about quality as well, I thought you meant it was limited to 128k MP3 files, I have 192k tracks on mine was my only comment.


----------



## blair780 (Sep 28, 2009)

efhanover75 said:


> I take PCD of my 335D in November/December (depending on when it is built). I'm in.


Do you or any other d's have a PCD delivery date set? I'm taking X5 35d on 11/2 and wanted to see if I'll have any fellow d's there as well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

Grentz said:


> I am talking about quality as well, I thought you meant it was limited to 128k MP3 files, I have 192k tracks on mine was my only comment.


Sorry Grentz! I misunderstood. I appreciate the information.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

Grentz said:


> 284 style wheels with all season Continental Runflats on my non-ZSP.


These...?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...HR7CPCSSR&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes

Thanks.


----------



## groundeffect (May 28, 2009)

Wow..9000 views on the diesel thread!
Glad to see their is so much interest...maybe the coupe will make it to N.A!??


----------



## stimulus (Sep 3, 2009)

*Download from Google maps*

I have a 2009 X5 35d and found your thread in my search for diesel prices. When I first tried BMW Assist, the attendant set up my car to allow Google Maps downloads. I had to give them an email address, I used one of my existing POP accounts. Now, if I find something on Google Maps, I can Left Click -> Send -> Car -> Select BMW and then provide the email address. The items appear in the BMW Assist list. You have to select it and Start Guidance, then once it starts, you can Stop Guidance and add to Address Book.

This is not Concierge Service, it is part of the free service.

You can change the name of the location in Google Maps before you send it instead of using the default name which is the street address.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Question, was looking at my friends 2009 335d.

Do all the 3 series come with push button start and that slid in key position on the front dash? Or is that part of the keyless entry option?

What about the red lens under the rearview mirror? he said it was for the alarm, which he did not have installed. Does it actually do anything or not, like blink when parked? My Volve does that.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Question, was looking at my friends 2009 335d.
> 
> Do all the 3 series come with push button start and that slid in key position on the front dash? Or is that part of the keyless entry option?
> 
> What about the red lens under the rearview mirror? he said it was for the alarm, which he did not have installed. Does it actually do anything or not, like blink when parked? My Volve does that.


All have the push button start. Red lens serves as a flashling light if you have the alarm installed
and does not blink if no alarm. Also serves as a turn switch to nightime (no glare) mirror.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

27outboard said:


> These...?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...HR7CPCSSR&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes
> 
> Thanks.


I believe those are the ones.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

Grentz said:


> I believe those are the ones.


/

Thanks. We received confirmation of our PCD for 12/4. Will others be there? And some more good news...as of today we are status 150!

Looking forward to joining the group.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Not to change the subject but has anyone installed the triple gauge kit from zleather? I think it looks really nice and would give a much better idea of how the engine is running.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Not me. But then my car is off the coast of Baja California at the moment....:angel:


----------



## EzKal (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone seen recent reports about the reliability of the US 335d or the European 330d?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

EzKal said:


> Has anyone seen recent reports about the reliability of the US 335d or the European 330d?


US 335d has been out for less than a year- i've not seen any reliability info.

Euro 330d is a different engine altogether. why do you ask?


----------



## EzKal (Sep 26, 2009)

d geek said:


> US 335d has been out for less than a year- i've not seen any reliability info.
> 
> Euro 330d is a different engine altogether. why do you ask?


There have been some posts about a recall of early US 335d cars for emissions work and other posts about the inability of BMW service to diagnose problem because of lack of Diesel diagnostic codes... I don't know whether these are teething problems or an indication of things to come. In any case, getting 265 hp and 425 ft-lb of torque from a 3 litre aluminum block Diesel engine is quite an accomplishment, but it also means that the engine may be working harder.

My 2010 335d arrives in early December and I plan to keep it until it kicks the bucket.


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

My 2010 335d is at the NY/NJ Prep center. Should be at the dealer next week. Very excited. I'm looking forward to picking it up and driving to Philly for a visit next weekend. At last the wait is almost over 

Orla
PS. Now will have to sell my beloved 97 C36 AMG. Hate to see it go. It's been an awesome car. Too bad MB doesn't believe in making them that way anymore


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

EzKal said:


> There have been some posts about a recall of early US 335d cars for emissions work and other posts about the inability of BMW service to diagnose problem because of lack of Diesel diagnostic codes... I don't know whether these are teething problems or an indication of things to come. ....


IMO you need to separate these issues from general reliability.

I've not heard reports of anyone being stranded by the voluntary recall of the DPF- so wouldn't classify that as a reliability issue. The issue with diagnostic code ignorance is a learning curve thing.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

EzKal said:


> There have been some posts about a recall of early US 335d cars for emissions work and other posts about the inability of BMW service to diagnose problem because of lack of Diesel diagnostic codes... I don't know whether these are teething problems or an indication of things to come. In any case, getting 265 hp and 425 ft-lb of torque from a 3 litre aluminum block Diesel engine is quite an accomplishment, but it also means that the engine may be working harder.
> 
> My 2010 335d arrives in early December and I plan to keep it until it kicks the bucket.


The codes and charts are slowly on their way over. For now the dealers just communicate with BMW Germany.

The emissions recall on the early cars is not really a reliability issue, just a standard recall to help it meet the strict emissions spec in California.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

joeincs said:


> Not to change the subject but has anyone installed the triple gauge kit from zleather? I think it looks really nice and would give a much better idea of how the engine is running.


what?


----------



## BC564 (Oct 16, 2009)

HI....was just surfing the net and found this site...joined and am happy to see fellow 335d owners....I am up in Calgary Alberta Canada. I was actually looking for info on the chips for the diesels and have seen some interesting results.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

BC564 said:


> HI....was just surfing the net and found this site...joined and am happy to see fellow 335d owners....I am up in Calgary Alberta Canada. I was actually looking for info on the chips for the diesels and have seen some interesting results.


Do tell!! :typing:


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Greetings all,

I'm soon to be a fellow 335d member. Just hung the horn with Joern Esser at Passport (once again he did justice). Anticipate the purchase order submitted on Monday with - I'm hoping - a mid-December delivery date.

Slug


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

slugdriver said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I'm soon to be a fellow 335d member. Just hung the horn with Joern Esser at Passport (once again he did justice). Anticipate the purchase order submitted on Monday with - I'm hoping - a mid-December delivery date.
> 
> Slug


Congrats! Have you driven one yet?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

nice looking car! so is there room to stow a spare tire?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Not really - it would be SO much easier if it had even a space saver though. If I travelled abroad, I'd get the BMW one (and the jack they do) and put it in the boot. As it is, the RFTs get you 100 miles and BMW Assist will pick you up if needed! Not been a problem yet...


----------



## sagatrap (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi fellow diesel fans. I am anxiously awaiting my 335d. I am looking to take delivery the second week of November. I would love to see a diesel sub- forum here. See you around.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Sounds like a winner! Pretty close to my car actually :thumbup:


Grentz et al,

Trigger pulled - spoke with my CA this afternoon. Should have the production no. tomorrow.

Grentz,

Saw the pictures of your car and related options - certainly helped to solidify my decision for going with black. Last couple of cars have been Silver, so want to change it up. BTW, I went with the Dark Walnut. Is that the trim you have and if so, how do you like it? I loved it on my last 325i.

Slug


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

I actually have the Light Burl. I do like the dark as well though. I bought my car when it was already on the ship, so I did not get to pick and choose what I got. It was very close to what I wanted though and I am happy with it plus the deal I got on it as it qualified for a credit that was ending. 

Only things I might have changed but are by no means a big issue would be potentially getting the sport package..though maybe not (was on the edge), dropping the iPod (cool, but expensive) getting L7 instead, and maybe a different interior leather color as my M3 is black on black as well (was looking at Chestnut). I love the black exterior though and Nav, CWP, and Premium were all musts for me.

Really I can never decide so when my CA came back with this car it seemed like a perfect fit


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Grentz said:


> I actually have the Light Burl. I do like the dark as well though. I bought my car when it was already on the ship, so I did not get to pick and choose what I got. It was very close to what I wanted though and I am happy with it plus the deal I got on it as it qualified for a credit that was ending.
> 
> Only things I might have changed but are by no means a big issue would be potentially getting the sport package..though maybe not (was on the edge), dropping the iPod (cool, but expensive) getting L7 instead, and maybe a different interior leather color as my M3 is black on black as well (was looking at Chestnut). I love the black exterior though and Nav, CWP, and Premium were all musts for me.
> 
> Really I can never decide so when my CA came back with this car it seemed like a perfect fit


Rgr that - I inadvertently forgot to tell my CA last evening about the trim and as mentioned, called him today. He said that the dark walnut is the default, no cost option. BTW, didn't purchase the iPod option. Can I not just by the adapter at a later date? $3XX for this option seemed ridiculous...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

335diesel said:


> I got my 335d Touring (UK car) two months ago - we get a tiny bit more power here (286bhp) and the car is FANTASTIC!!
> 
> Handles brilliantly, the overtaking punch is astonishing.
> 
> A great car!


335Diesel, how is it you get a bit more HP over there? What is different? A chip perhaps? Why would it be any different than on this side of the pond? Maybe bacuse you sit on the right side? :dunno: What gives?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> 335Diesel, how is it you get a bit more HP over there? What is different? A chip perhaps? Why would it be any different than on this side of the pond? Maybe bacuse you sit on the right side? :dunno: What gives?


the engine sold in N America is detuned because of the increased back pressure caused by the additional emissions equipment in the exhaust path.

torque is the same, though :thumbup:


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

slugdriver said:


> Rgr that - I inadvertently forgot to tell my CA last evening about the trim and as mentioned, called him today. He said that the dark walnut is the default, no cost option. BTW, didn't purchase the iPod option. Can I not just by the adapter at a later date? $3XX for this option seemed ridiculous...


I dont think it can be added later, there is no USB in the center console for it if you dont order it.

There is still an AUX in though, so the only thing you lose is control of the iPod through the iDrive interface and charging (though you could still get charging by using a car adapter for the iPod).


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

d geek said:


> the engine sold in N America is detuned because of the increased back pressure caused by the additional emissions equipment in the exhaust path.
> 
> torque is the same, though :thumbup:


Correct! We also have slightly more refined/high grade diesel - apparently. Same with our petrol. We pay a HUGE amount for both though


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> Correct! We also have slightly more refined/high grade diesel - apparently. Same with our petrol. *We pay a HUGE amount for both though*


But most the difference is in taxes....


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Indeed - not far off 75% tax on our fuel - OUCH!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

one problem high-performance diesel manufacturers face in bringing products to N America is higher emission standards and crappier fuel than where the vehicles are designed and built.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Is diesel taking off over there? It took a while here (UK) while the rest of Europe loved it - now I think diesels outsell petrols.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> Is diesel taking off over there? It took a while here (UK) while the rest of Europe loved it - now I think diesels outsell petrols.


Diesels are nowhere near to overtaking gassers in U.S. sales. The BMW d (335 & X5) offerings are selling at close to retail due to tight production allocations and the $4,500 Eco Credit from BMW. It will be interesting to see what happens to d sales after the Eco Credit is not available.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Well we get taxed on CO2 emissions here. Diesels produce low CO2 per km for their performance so tax is lower.

In fact the latest 335d (mine is an earlier pre Efficient Dynamics model) has lower emissions than our 1.3 litre petrol Suzuki Jimny - yet has about four times the power and five times the torque!!

Do you get the X6 over there? Odd concept but incredibly competent.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

335diesel said:


> Is diesel taking off over there? It took a while here (UK) while the rest of Europe loved it - now I think diesels outsell petrols.


Just a few years ago Europe was selling 60% of it's cars with Diesel (gas oil) engines.

It was funny seeing US cars like Ford and Plymouth with diesel engines. You would never find one of those here in the USA.

I'd been waiting for something like the 335d to come along. I test rode the 330d when it first came out around 2006 and loved it, but alas it was not available here in the US.

I doubt now that US has ULSD that there is much difference anymore with the European diesel. It would be interesting to compare specifications.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> ...I doubt now that US has ULSD that there is much difference anymore with the European diesel. It would be interesting to compare specifications.


the cetane, for one, is required to be min 40 here, and ~50 in Europe IIRC. That will make a difference in how the engine runs.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> Well we get taxed on CO2 emissions here. Diesels produce low CO2 per km for their performance so tax is lower.


A CO2 emission tax would start a sh*tstorm of protest in the U.S. Did you see all of the hollering at the townhalls on the health care program? 10x that for a CO2 tax.



335diesel said:


> ...snip...
> 
> *Do you get the X6 over there?* Odd concept but incredibly competent.


Not in a d incarnation. The only X to get a d is the X5.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Ladies and gents,

Literally received an email from the CA moments ago (have been waiting anxiously all day). Production and VIN numbers in hand - Game On! Now the wait begins!

-Slug


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> If the tank has no way of knowing what is in it, I'd think there was a sensor downstream of where it is injected or does it just get sprayed with no monitoring downstream of that? If it is monitored then I'd be afraid what compensations the computer does when the spray does not produce the desired effect. Also what really are the chances of being stranded from the system running dry. It is supposed to start bugging you well before the absolute need to be refilled.


Well, if you go to printed page 192 (electronic page 194) of the 335d Owners manual, there is a discussion about the exhaust fluid. Apparently there is some intelligence to the sensor because it is supposed to be able to detect the proper fluid.... If the engine is shut off when the reservoir is empty, the engine can not be re-started until the fluid tank has been refilled with the proper fluid....

I don't think you want to be trying to f**k around with this system if having an operating car is a priority. $15 for an out-of-warranty refill would seem to be peanuts compared to the cost of getting stranded.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Blimey. I just stick diesel in mine and drive off! I think we have better grade diesel here.
And we call diesels "soot chuckers" (except the 335d here chucks no soot thanks to a trick filter - but most diesels do!)


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> Blimey. I just stick diesel in mine and drive off! I think we have better grade diesel here.
> And we call diesels "soot chuckers" (except the 335d here chucks no soot thanks to a trick filter - but most diesels do!)


You don't have the NOX emission restrictions that we have in the U.S. As far as the no soot, it would seem that the particulate filter is fitted on both sides of the Atlantic pond.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep - saves those embarrassing "black cloud" moments that most diesels emit - some more than others.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My truck does not even blow much in the way of soot when it is running right. Now my Mercedes well if you get on it in that thing then two things happen. The first is the black cloud of soot and the second is you slowly get going somewhere. 

I agree for te price of bottles why take the risk. I think it is really more than $15 though because I think that was just for a liter of it. I just fail to see how someone could just up and run out of this stuff and get stranded, thought the car was rather nagging about letting you know well ahead of time that you need the stuff.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

You dont want to be carrying around an extra bottle of urea...that stuff is NASTY. It even has a special filler so that it does not get on anything when filling. In the future it will be available in stores though as more and more vehicles in the future should be using it (BMW, Mercedes, and supposedly many trucks).

It is made to have enough to go between oil changes anyways for normal driving, there should be no stranding. 

There is also plenty of early warning when it is getting low. According to the BMW resources it warns you at 1000 miles, 200 miles, and 0 miles. Only at 0 miles is engine start not possible.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

It warns me every single time I get in the car. Started at 1000 miles and now is at like 86 miles left.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

andyffer said:


> .... now is at like 86 miles left.


:yikes:
do you have an appointment for a refill yet?

have you had an oil change? if so, what did they use?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> It warns me every single time I get in the car. Started at 1000 miles and now is at like 86 miles left.


How many miles on your odometer? The fluid was supposed to last until it was time to change the oil (~10,000 o 15,000 miles) if you believe the CBS fairy tales; apparently not though....


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> How many miles on your odometer? The fluid was supposed to last until it was time to change the oil (~10,000 o 15,000 miles) if you believe the CBS fairy tales; apparently not though....


It depends how hard you drive the car. On average it will make it to each oil change, but if you push the car it can last for a shorter number of miles.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> It depends how hard you drive the car. On average it will make it to each oil change, but if you push the car it can last for a shorter number of miles.


Andy must really be pushing his car....


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Does anyone have any suggestion on a substitute ehaust fluid that would work on a 335d. The dealer has 1 liter containers available for $15.The 2 1/2 gallon containers are on international backorder and are priced at only $30. Am I to understand that synthetic urea is man made urine. What is to say I mix miracle grow and water for mere pennies with the same results. Or say I have a few high octane drinks and piss in a bottle to be poured into the urea tank. This is not about the money its about not being stranded out in the middle of the Nevada desert at 3am. What if plain water were poured into the tank fooling the tank sending unit. Surely the system cannot tell what type of fluid is poured in plus urea is much more corrosive than water. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


Alley Cat....you can get the urea at Pilot Travel centers in jugs and they have started installing DEF pumps also....check out this link.........http://www.csnews.com/csn/petroleum/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1004013585


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

Picked up my 2010 335d on Friday from VOB BMW in Rockville,MD. They received mine and another special order on Thursday night. Drove to Philadelphia for the weekend and had a blast. The car was great. Rock solid stable, miserly on fuel(I still have more than a quarter tank), and a grin-fest when I put my right foot to work.

One question, what do folks intend to do for a spare when the runflats are ready to be replaced? The ride quality of the RFs is not great. Although, I drove through some pretty heavy rain and the car seemed to grip the road exceptionally well. I suspect this is due to the suspension more than the tires.

Cheers. Off to go 4 a drive


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Alley Cat....you can get the urea at Pilot Travel centers in jugs and they have started installing DEF pumps also....check out this link.........http://www.csnews.com/csn/petroleum/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1004013585


Thank you Chris you have solved a long term problem for me. I usually get to Charlotte once every six weeks and plan on putting a couple 5 gallon jugs in the trunk to fill up @ $2.79 a gallon vs $15 a liter thru the dealer. Being that my dealer was completely out me and a couple of friends installed a small funnel into the urea tank and actually pissed into it while drinking beer on Saturday nite. I think we almost filled it up. Damn if it didnt actually pay for the beer we drank. It sure beat pissing my money away. LOL> I'll be darned if the car doesnt seem like it pulls harder with human urea. Maybe the alcohol content has something to do with that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Why could you not just used the fluid from another dealer? Don't Audi and VW both use this stuff at the very least, actually doesn't Mercedes too?


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Thank you Chris you have solved a long term problem for me. I usually get to Charlotte once every six weeks and plan on putting a couple 5 gallon jugs in the trunk to fill up @ $2.79 a gallon vs $15 a liter thru the dealer. Being that my dealer was completely out me and a couple of friends installed a small funnel into the urea tank and actually pissed into it while drinking beer on Saturday nite. I think we almost filled it up. Damn if it didnt actually pay for the beer we drank. It sure beat pissing my money away. LOL> I'll be darned if the car doesnt seem like it pulls harder with human urea. Maybe the alcohol content has something to do with that.


Why are you going through urea so fast? It is included under the maintenance anyways... Its not like fuel or something that you should be going through that quickly.

Also urea makes NO performance difference at all. It is injected to the exhaust completely after the combustion process.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Thank you Chris you have solved a long term problem for me. I usually get to Charlotte once every six weeks and plan on putting a couple 5 gallon jugs in the trunk to fill up @ $2.79 a gallon vs $15 a liter thru the dealer. Being that my dealer was completely out me and a couple of friends installed a small funnel into the urea tank and actually pissed into it while drinking beer on Saturday nite. I think we almost filled it up. Damn if it didnt actually pay for the beer we drank. It sure beat pissing my money away. LOL> I'll be darned if the car doesnt seem like it pulls harder with human urea. Maybe the alcohol content has something to do with that.


LOL
We don't need no stinkin' computer re-map.....we have 90 proof piss injection!!!!!


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Errrrmm - what is this urea business?

We just stick diesel in our tanks - "Super" (Shell V Power) diesel if we're feeling flush.

http://www.shell.co.uk/home/content/gbr/products_services/on_the_road/fuels/v_power_diesel_pkg/


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

In the N American BMW diesels, fuel goes in one tank, urea solution goes in the other for the emissions (NOx) reduction.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Blimey - what a hassle!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Due to the financial crisis that CA is in the midst of, CARB doesn't have much funding available for updating their publications. There is a listing of the current states that have adopted the CARB emission standards, but I haven't been able to find it at the moment. Wiki is definitely not the ultimate authority on a lot of subjects. One of a number of places to look, but get confirmation from other sources before relying on them.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> That must suck if you get an emergency call the night it is draining
> 
> How much money in repairs do you think you will end up having to do to reach that 500k mile mark?
> 
> I have yet to have a car where the transmission lasted beyond 300k but more importantly it seems like a lot of things begin to wear out from 200k and beyond that "nickel and dime" you to death. I actually got this 335d because my 300SD reached the point of costing more per year than a typical car note would cost. I had been hoping to get 400-500k out of that thing but at 205k it got parked due to that cost of maintaining and that is with a car model known for lasting 500k - 1,000k miles and with parts that are pretty cheap.


It takes me about 5 minutes to pour in 9 quarts. The oil changes cost me about $80 . I am doing them at 10K intervals and plan to stretch that out to 12-13K this next go round. I have found the air filter pre-filter gets clogged with bugs pretty easily. I clean the air filter housing regularly. You can remove the precleaner from the OEM air filter and run the air filter another 20K [est]. The biggest expense will be tires. I went up a size taller [sport package] all the way around when I switched to Continental DWS tires. They have the highest wear rating of 540 that I have been able to find . This gives me snow capability and 80-90mph in the rain is no problem. Ride is also improved beyond words. This taller tire has lowered the operational RPM's that the engine turns at cruise by a couple of hundred yielding better mpg's. I run 77-79 mph and faster if I can get a rabbit in front of me. This is returning about 36-38 mpg's.If I were to slow down and run 65 mph 40+mpg is a reality.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was kidding about the oil change and everything you listed would just full under normal wear and tear. Surely in 500k you expect some major repairs or is your goal that many miles without a major issue?

I personally am hopeful to get 200k before a major problem at which point I have a feeling the cost to repair may not be justifiable to me over selling and getting another one. Although if all I got was 150k before a big problem then I would be happy. Regardless of when one happens, it more than likely will be the point I just move on to a new one.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I am asking this out of total ignorance:

Does the modern diesel fuel smell really bad from the pump?


----------



## "The Don" (Jun 30, 2008)

hpowders said:


> I am asking this out of total ignorance:
> 
> Does the modern diesel fuel smell really bad from the pump?


No, purely a myth perpetrated by petrolheads jealous of the never ending torque and outstanding MPG that the modern diesel powered cars now offer.

Lets face it drivers of petrol cars spend far more time at a service station than a DERV driver does,there sense of smell in terms of fuel is more sensitive!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

to me, diesel fuel smells much better than gasoline.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

"The Don" said:


> No, purely a myth perpetrated by petrolheads jealous of the never ending torque and outstanding MPG that the modern diesel powered cars now offer.
> 
> Lets face it drivers of petrol cars spend far more time at a service station than a DERV driver does,there sense of smell in terms of fuel is more sensitive!


Thanks.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

d geek said:


> to me, diesel fuel smells much better than gasoline.


Thanks.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I have another question:

Is the AT in the 335d the same ZF AT that can be optioned in the 335i?

I hate the GM AT in the 328i.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't think so, else they could fit in the AWD system.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

d geek said:


> i don't think so, else they could fit in the AWD system.


Thanks. I have to research it.

You guys like the 335d AT shifting?


----------



## "The Don" (Jun 30, 2008)

hpowders said:


> I have another question:
> 
> Is the AT in the 335d the same ZF AT that can be optioned in the 335i?
> 
> I hate the GM AT in the 328i.


In Europe the 335D (GA6HP26Z) and 335i use different gearboxes.
The gearbox for the i is not capable of handling the extra torque of the diesel engine.

I believe the 328i over in the US shares the same gearbox as the 335i (GA6HP19Z)


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

"The Don" said:


> In Europe the 335D (GA6HP26Z) and 335i use different gearboxes.
> The gearbox for the i is not capable of handling the extra torque of the diesel engine.
> 
> I believe the 328i over in the US shares the same gearbox as the 335i (GA6HP19Z)


Interesting. Thanks for that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smell of the fuel itself is a lot harder to get rid of than gas but not like spills happen much.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I rarely spill gas. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hpowders said:


> I rarely spill gas. Shouldn't be a problem.


Same here, but back to your question I would say it does smell bad but I would say the same thing about gasoline too.

Next time you are filing up your car, glance over and look at the quality of the diesel pumps. Around here they quite often are in pretty bad shape, really dirty almost makes you wish you had a glove on some of them.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Same here, but back to your question I would say it does smell bad but I would say the same thing about gasoline too.
> 
> Next time you are filing up your car, glance over and look at the quality of the diesel pumps. Around here they quite often are in pretty bad shape, really dirty almost makes you wish you had a glove on some of them.


I would only do top-quality pumps like Shell; no mom 'n pop places.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not talking about mom and pop places at all, something about the fuel makes those pumps dirty after a little bit of age. Although most Shells I do not run into the issue, I have run into it at a number of Chevrons, Texacos, and Exxons but the bulk of my fillups are done at Chevrons.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not talking about mom and pop places at all, something about the fuel makes those pumps dirty after a little bit of age. Although most Shells I do not run into the issue, I have run into it at a number of Chevrons, Texacos, and Exxons but the bulk of my fillups are done at Chevrons.


Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

hpowders said:


> I am asking this out of total ignorance:
> 
> Does the modern diesel fuel smell really bad from the pump?


I try not to snort either gas or diesel. The one thing that I pay attention to is the mileage. I picked up my 335d on Monday and took CA 1 from L.A. to Santa Cruz and then CA 17. Total trip mileage was 437 and when I filled the tank earlier this a.m., it took 12.485 gallons, which works out to 35 mpg.... I took a similar trip south on CA 17 - CA 1 when I had the 335i E93 after break-in and the best I got was 26 mpg.

Also, engine noise-wise... it was on the windy side around Big Sur, and there was more wind noise than engine noise.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been managing to just high 30s to low 40s and do not really feel like I have been trying for good economy. Same driving style in my 300SD gets almost 30 and in my PSD gets 16-17, so overall I am very satisfied with the fuel economy. What little engine noise I hear is nothing like any diesel clatter I have ever heard, sounds more sporty than diesel.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not talking about mom and pop places at all, something about the fuel makes those pumps dirty after a little bit of age. Although most Shells I do not run into the issue, I have run into it at a number of Chevrons, Texacos, and Exxons but the bulk of my fillups are done at Chevrons.


Diesel does not evaporate like gas, so over time and multiple fills with even 1 or 2 drops sliding down the pump, there will be a build-up of dust that adheres to the diesel. Which is why reputable service stations that sell diesel give latex gloves or plastic mits to keep the diesel/dust goop off your hand if you ask. If they don't the station is cutting corners, and you would be well-advised to go elsewhere. Otherwise, you might get a load of water along with your diesel.... (The crack about a load of water may not apply now, but it certainly did back in the 70s.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the paper out of the dispensers near the window cleaners works well enough for me on a dirty pump so never bothered to see if they actually have the gloves. I have randomly seen signs for them and would not use that as a sign of being reputable, for example the truck stop near my friends house has the signs for gloves and I have had to almost immediately drain my water separator on my PSD after getting fuel there when in a bind.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I have been managing to just high 30s to low 40s and do not really feel like I have been trying for good economy. Same driving style in my 300SD gets almost 30 and in my PSD gets 16-17, so overall I am very satisfied with the fuel economy. What little engine noise I hear is nothing like any diesel clatter I have ever heard, sounds more sporty than diesel.


Given the headwind from Big Sur North, 35 is fantastic for 400 miles on the odometer. The first mod I plan on making is to lose the RFTs and 18 inch wheels that weigh in at 55+ lbs/corner for the non-RFT Michelin PS2s and HRE C70 wheels that were left over from the E93 going Lemon Law. Dropping down to 36 lbs/corner should pick-up 1+ mpg. After the wheels and tires, then a set of Koni FSDs and I will probably be done mod-wise.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Well the paper out of the dispensers near the window cleaners works well enough for me on a dirty pump so never bothered to see if they actually have the gloves. I have randomly seen signs for them and would not use that as a sign of being reputable, for example the truck stop near my friends house has the signs for gloves and *I have had to almost immediately drain my water separator on my PSD after getting fuel there* when in a bind.


Interesting. Water is still an issue in some parts. CA has a very aggressive tank leak inspection program. As soon as an inspection finds water, the station is shut down and the tanks are yanked. Out of curiosity, are you going to fit a water separator on your d? If so, which one?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am going to try to leave this thing stone stock. Although I could probably be very easily talked into doing a "chip" if Dinan were to make one since the dealer sells their stuff. I do not have the sport package so have the 17" wheels but I am sure they are heavy.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Interesting. Water is still an issue in some parts. CA has a very aggressive tank leak inspection program. As soon as an inspection finds water, the station is shut down and the tanks are yanked. Out of curiosity, are you going to fit a water separator on your d? If so, which one?


I have no intentions, the PSD has one built into it from the factory and you are supposed to drain it I believe every month regardless of if the light turns on. I was a little surprised when I thumbed through the manual on the 335d not to see mentioning of one on it but I am sure they have good reasoning behind that. I have considered putting one on the 300SD but not actually researched different ones. I know the Mercedes parts house I tend to buy from does recommend one but offhand not sure which one it is and doubt it works with the higher pressure systems in newer cars.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I have no intentions, the PSD has one built into it from the factory and you are supposed to drain it I believe every month regardless of if the light turns on. I was a little surprised when I thumbed through the manual on the 335d not to see mentioning of one on it but I am sure they have good reasoning behind that. I have considered putting one on the 300SD but not actually researched different ones. I know the Mercedes parts house I tend to buy from does recommend one but offhand not sure which one it is and *doubt it works with the higher pressure systems in newer cars*.


If space were available, the water separator would be connected before the HPFP (basically between the tank pump and the HPFP). Since space is at a premium in the 335 d's engine compartment, I tend to doubt a small water separator would even be worth the effort, as it would be overwhelmed with just a small amount of water.

For the moment, my water damage plan is to keep the receipts from fuel purchases and if I get a load of water, I will have to pursue the station's insurance policy.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> If space were available, the water separator would be connected before the HPFP (basically between the tank pump and the HPFP). Since space is at a premium in the 335 d's engine compartment, I tend to doubt a small water separator would even be worth the effort, as it would be overwhelmed with just a small amount of water.
> 
> For the moment, my water damage plan is to keep the receipts from fuel purchases and if I get a load of water, I will have to pursue the station's insurance policy.


Sure, the fuel system in the PSD is actually high pressure and the water separator is in the same unit as I believe the primary fuel filter(up against the frame rail under the truck). But maybe that is considered the secondary fuel filter, it has two fuel filters.

I once got bad gas into my old 928 and it damaged a couple of injectors. I was able to make a station pay for the replacement of all 8 injectors via my receipt. I tend to keep receipts anyway just in case I ever go through an audit since I writeoff some of my trips.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> Diesel does not evaporate like gas, so over time and multiple fills with even 1 or 2 drops sliding down the pump, there will be a build-up of dust that adheres to the diesel. Which is why reputable service stations that sell diesel give latex gloves or plastic mits to keep the diesel/dust goop off your hand if you ask. If they don't the station is cutting corners, and you would be well-advised to go elsewhere. Otherwise, you might get a load of water along with your diesel.... (The crack about a load of water may not apply now, but it certainly did back in the 70s.)


meh. the station i fill up at that has 50 cetane minimum fuel is frequented by all manner of neanderthals that do not care if they spill diesel on the nozzle and certainly don't wipe up after themselves. Someone could be kept busy all day cleaning the pumps and it would not help the quality of the fuel.

OTOH, the Meijer diesel station near us has the plastic mitts and i know many folks who have had bad experiences with that fuel (including water contamination), so yeah.....


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> I try not to snort either gas or diesel. The one thing that I pay attention to is the mileage. I picked up my 335d on Monday and took CA 1 from L.A. to Santa Cruz and then CA 17. Total trip mileage was 437 and when I filled the tank earlier this a.m., it took 12.485 gallons, which works out to 35 mpg.... I took a similar trip south on CA 17 - CA 1 when I had the 335i E93 after break-in and the best I got was 26 mpg.
> 
> Also, engine noise-wise... it was on the windy side around Big Sur, and there was more wind noise than engine noise.


Congrats on finally having it in your driveway! :thumbup:
I haven't checked your garage, but will you be treating us to some pix? 
are you happy with it so far?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> Congrats on finally having it in your driveway! :thumbup:
> I haven't checked your garage, but will you be treating us to some pix?
> are you happy with it so far?


I will probably update my avatar with a picture of the car at some point. Today I am having to get the right front bumper cover buffed or worst case, repainted from hitting a tumble weed yesterday....:bawling: The wind was blowing down around Salinas on US 101 and tumble weeds were everywhere. The first one I managed to dodge. When the second tumble weed came a-calling I had company in the right-hand lane (101 is 2 lanes in each direction in Salinas). I swerved onto the median strip, but the wind shifted and the tumble weed turned into me.

Other than the tumble weed experience, I am quite happy with the car. Since I am still in the break-in phase, I haven't pushed the car at all, but a set of Koni FSDs are on their way. Depending on what happens with the front bumper cover, this weekend I will be swapping out the stock wheels and tires for the HRE C70s and non-RFT Michelin PS2s that were left over from the E93 that went Lemon Law. If the bumper cover has to be re-painted, then everything slips out by probably a week, depending on the paint shop's schedule.


----------



## mrodoc (Aug 2, 2007)

What kind of prices are people paying relative to invoice for the 335d?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got a little over $7k off MSRP but not sure how that is in relation to the invoice.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

an93 - congratulations! It's a great "club" to be in!


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

d geek said:


> meh. the station i fill up at that has 50 cetane minimum fuel is frequented by all manner of neanderthals that do not care if they spill diesel on the nozzle and certainly don't wipe up after themselves. Someone could be kept busy all day cleaning the pumps and it would not help the quality of the fuel.
> 
> 50 Cetane! In NJ the highest I have found in 40. Most pumps are not even labeled anything and about 25% are LSD instead of ULSD. I use a booster for now until I find a decent station.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

ant369 said:


> 50 Cetane! In NJ the highest I have found in 40. Most pumps are not even labeled anything and about 25% are LSD instead of ULSD. I use a booster for now until I find a decent station.


I have yet to see a station here in Texas that tells you the cetane rating but the way the laws are done here I highly doubt I will. From best I can tell it is closer to 40 here though. My wife is going to try and inquire with the testing engineers at her work about what cetane booster they would run. They actually have had one of these engines for awhile for various tests. Since she happened to be visiting that area this week, she talked to them briefly about fuel/cetane and they mentioned running a booster but she failed to ask about which one at that time.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

most places the cetane will run around mid 40's. 

do your homework and find out the real info from the distributor. The fuel additives are mixed at the loading rack, so the distributor should have the info on the fuel.

If you are in the Midwest find out where you can obtain 'BP Supreme' from the Whiting refinery. They do make 'premium' diesel there.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If I remember right for here if it is 47 or better then they are allowed to blend it, which is what tends to bring it down closer to 40. I am sure a distributer could tell someone what batches were not blended and were but for the blended stuff it would be a little hard to determine the actual rating of what you got at the pump itself. The only stations here that say "premium" on the signs are the Shell stations but given how things are done here that fuel does not have to necessary be even Shell branded and not found anything that enforces some standard simply because the word premium is on the sign. I have been wondering about one Shell station in particular though simply because its diesel is always more money than anywhere else although it is a good 0.40 - 0.80 per gallon more so even if it were premium, I'd just opt out for a booster over dealing with that much added cost and inconvenience to try and always go there.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Thinking about ordering this just under the deadline. Dealer is offering about $5500 off MSRP. I dunno if Socal buyers are getting much more off on ordered cars.

Base MSRP	$43,900
Monaco Blue Metallic	$550
Saddle Brown Dakota Leather	$0
Dark Burl Walnut wood trim	$0
Cold Weather Package	$1,150
Premium Package	$2,650
Sport Package	$2,150
***8226;	Sports leather steering wheel with paddle shifters
$100
Comfort Access keyless entry	$500
Heated Steering Wheel	$0
Navigation system	$2,100
Smartphone Integration	$150
iPod and USB adapter	$400
Premium hi-fi system	$875
Satellite radio with 1 year subscription	$350
Anti-theft alarm system	$400
Automatic high beams	$250
Park Distance Control	$750
Destination & Handling:	$825
Total MSRP as Built	$57,100

Are all these options worth it? I'm confused on the smart phone/iphone/usb options? Some people say it's worth it for iphone others say not
Also is the adaptive cruise control worth $2000+?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

You know what sucks, seeing all of these 335's on the highway, noting the dual exhaust, and trying to see if it is a "d" or an "i"!

Ineveitably it is an "i". :dunno:

Have yet to see a "d" out on the road here in South Florida.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> You know what sucks, seeing all of these 335's on the highway, noting the dual exhaust, and trying to see if it is a "d" or an "i"!
> 
> Ineveitably it is an "i". :dunno:
> 
> *Have yet to see a "d" out on the road here in South Florida*.


+1 in Philly burbs.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Odd, but in addition to my d, I have seen 3 other ds in the Bay Area: 1 Alpine White 335, 1 Monaco Blue 335, and 1 Alpine White X5.


----------



## MCheg101 (Nov 7, 2006)

Marine5302 said:


> +1 in Philly burbs.


There'll be another one in Philly burbs - mine just hit the port yesterday, so hopefully should have it in a week or so. :roundel:


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Odd, but in addition to my d, I have seen 3 other ds in the Bay Area: 1 Alpine White 335, 1 Monaco Blue 335, and 1 Alpine White X5.


Saw a Black 335d parked in 2/F SFO International Terminal A Garage near the ramp to the terminal couple weekends back.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

MCheg101 said:


> There'll be another one in Philly burbs - mine just hit the port yesterday, so hopefully should have it in a week or so. :roundel:


What ship was your d on? I'll have a 335d in Philadelphia soon. Picking up the 21st (on vacation until then).


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

The only 335d's I've seen in my neck of the woods are Service Loaners lol.


----------



## MCheg101 (Nov 7, 2006)

efhanover75 said:


> What ship was your d on? I'll have a 335d in Philadelphia soon. Picking up the 21st (on vacation until then).


The "Pearl Ace".

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=355754000

I was surprised it wasn't W/W, and I couldn't track it by VIN, but it seems to have made it, so whatever... At least the waiting is almost done!

Where did you order yours?


----------



## sagatrap (Oct 20, 2009)

I have seen one d on the road and that was in Utah at the airport.


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like the eco credit offer has been extended again. I was thinking, rather hoping for my own benefit, that they would lower the financing rate instead. Oh well, it seems that the offer is helping sales and hopefully it will help us see some more ds on the road. As for getting mine on the road, I'm picking her up today!


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Loads of new 335ds - cool!!

Anyone buy theirs for cash? Seems not many do any more. I wouldn't pay any other way for anything nowadays.

Pretty rare here - especially in Touring form.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

335diesel said:


> Anyone buy theirs for cash? Seems not many do any more. I wouldn't pay any other way for anything nowadays.


I typically pay cash for cars but had to get one a little over a year before planned so was not possible this time or at least not for the cars I preferred to get. What we do is put away a car notes worth of cash every month towards a future car purchase. I did however put down a very large sum of cash when getting this and assuming nothing bad happens will pay it off early. I also was able to get the dealer to go down some on its interest rate in order to match what I could get via my credit union. Shame they are not also offering low interest rates on these cars because seems whenever they do that if you pay cash you get a sizable discount over using the financing.


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I also was able to get the dealer to go down some on its interest rate in order to match what I could get via my credit union.


Do you mean match or beat? Any advantage to getting financing through the dealer at the same rate?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> Do you mean match or beat? Any advantage to getting financing through the dealer at the same rate?


Match, I can't think of any real advantage or disadvantage beyond it saved me the hassle of dealing with my credit union and even though they are located in another city that in itself really is not a big hassle. They actually never asked for proof of what the credit union would do and just to get the sale they were willing to drop the price on the car if they could not manage to drop the interest rate, either way it would have cost me the same in the end.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow - getting finance over here at the moment is pretty tricky, however high your credit rating.

The crash has shown me the dangers of borrowing so we don't borrow a penny/cent - not even a mortgage.

Back to cars though - just got mine gleaming after high winds and rain buried the car in leaves!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i've yet to spot a d in these parts


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

335diesel said:


> Loads of new 335ds - cool!!
> 
> Anyone buy theirs for cash? Seems not many do any more. I wouldn't pay any other way for anything nowadays.
> 
> Pretty rare here - especially in Touring form.


I do.:loco: 
But I find that not having to make monthly payments and having title to the car makes it all worthwhile as I can simply enjoy the car to the fullest.

Besides I travel 60~70,000 KM per year and leasing is not an option although I can write off all my payments.

Also keeping the cash in the Bank gets lousy 0.5% interest these days while borrowing from the Bank costs >5.9% or BMW Finance @ 2.9%.

BTW, my CA emailed me yesterday that my 335d will be arriving in 2 weeks (originall due end of Nov)... the wait is killing me


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Did you read about X5 xDrive35d Engine Failure?*

X5 xDrive35d Catastrophic Engine Failure

Wow! I hope this is a one-off incident!

Some one must have fallen asleep during the assembly.

So far how have those who have already taken delivery found your 335ds?

I hope to take delivery of mine in 2 weeks as informed by my CA.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

DC - that's a long wait. A week killed me!

I think 35d engine failure is very rare - as long as your intercooler pipe is secure (some come loose and need replacing) they seem rock solid. It's the four pot engines (which you guys don't get) that have had swirl flap failure (had this on my last car - not good) and other turbo nightmares.


----------



## ritual (Sep 29, 2009)

I've spotted two 335ds here in Victoria BC... I was surprised, thought I'd be the only one! My car is on a ship heading to Halifax right now then it has a long train ride. Hopefully there's no holdups at customs and I get it before Christmas.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

335d is on the Grand Legacy. The ship is about a day away from the port.

Hoping to take delivery by the following friday-saturday


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi everybody. I'm jumping in with my first post. I'm expecting a 335d to be ready for pick up this Sunday (I'm crossing my fingers). I ordered it August 20th. This will be my first BMW and first diesel car.

I have yet to see a single d on the road, and I live in Orange County where I see all kinds of BMW's everywhere. I see M6's all the time, yet I've never seen a 335d. 

I'm looking forward to it.

EDIT: I should add that I got sport, white with black leatherette, aluminum trim, Sirius, iPod adapt., and no iDrive,


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

dMabuse said:


> I have yet to see a single d on the road, and I live in Orange County where I see all kinds of BMW's everywhere. I see M6's all the time, yet I've never seen a 335d.
> ,


That's one of the reasons I love mine, they are unique...even though the body and such is of course the same as the other 3ers.

I have seen only one other one around here in the last year or so.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> That's one of the reasons I love mine, they are unique...even though the body and such is of course the same as the other 3ers.
> 
> I have seen only one other one around here in the last year or so.


Even with 4, 5, or 6 on the road in the area, ds aren't exactly popping out of the woodwork. Gasser E9Xs are another matter.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not seen one but I also do not see many of the 335i gassers, I tend to see a ton of 5 series then some 7s with an equal amount of 3s as 7s.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how many 335d's BMW has imported. I'll bet you its less than 1,000 units.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*With so few Ds is service a risk?*

I've been on some VW TDI forum where the VW Dealership used the wrong (normal) oil when they perform the oil change!:thumbdwn::thumbdwn:

So I wonder since there are so few 335d will the same thing happen?

Can those who are already driving their Ds for the past year comment on what precautions they took to ensure that the SA uses the proper oil?

Cheers.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

DC-IT said:


> I've been on some VW TDI forum where the VW Dealership used the wrong (normal) oil when they perform the oil change!:thumbdwn::thumbdwn:
> 
> So I wonder since there are so few 335d will the same thing happen?
> 
> ...


Won't happen as BMW diesels use the exact same oil as their gas counterparts. Trust me, I was surprised at this too. VW uses plain dino for their gassers.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Won't happen as BMW diesels use the exact same oil as their gas counterparts. Trust me, I was surprised at this too. VW uses plain dino for their gassers.


i hope not! the bmw diesel engines require LL04 oil. The gassers in the US are instructed to use LL01.

VW has required synthetic oil for quite some time now on both gassers and diesels.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Oil for my 335d is MUCH cheaper than for my 150bhp diesel Vauxhall (Opel) Astra - now that's weird!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

d geek said:


> i hope not! the bmw diesel engines require LL04 oil. The gassers in the US are instructed to use LL01.
> 
> VW has required synthetic oil for quite some time now on both gassers and diesels.


Only REALLY old BMW synth oil is LL01. As dealers constantly do oil changes due to free maintenance, you can pretty much guarantee all the oil they stock now is LL04 formulation. The only other different oil that BMW carries for current cars is the Castrol 10W60. Which you know they won't be putting that in your 335d as it costs much more than the stock 5w30 oil.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quick question, what size tires 335d sport package comes with?
They are not staggered as in 335i, are they?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Only REALLY old BMW synth oil is LL01. As dealers constantly do oil changes due to free maintenance, you can pretty much guarantee all the oil they stock now is LL04 formulation...


if you do a search on the subject here, you will come across a service bulletin that makes it clear that the gassers require LL01 (check the manual too). evidently the poor quality gasoline prevalent here does not play well with LL04. i was surprised to hear this, since LL04 is backward compatible to LL01, but i've heard it from several sources now. :dunno:


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Quick question, what size tires 335d sport package comes with?
> They are not staggered as in 335i, are they?


225/40/18 front
255/35/18 rear

Yes they are staggered

Also, I read that BMW imported 500 model year 2009 335d's. Only a couple 2010's have reached our shores yet. I don't know how many total 2010's there will be.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

d geek said:


> if you do a search on the subject here, you will come across a service bulletin that makes it clear that the gassers require LL01 (check the manual too). evidently the poor quality gasoline prevalent here does not play well with LL04. i was surprised to hear this, since LL04 is backward compatible to LL01, but i've heard it from several sources now. :dunno:


Wait... So BMW dealers stock 2 different versions of their 5w-30 synth oil?


----------



## bmmw (Sep 28, 2009)

Got the call after months waiting. I am going to pick up my 335d this afternoon.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

*Another 2010 335d Is Entering The US*

I received my 2010 335d at the Welt last friday. Now it just has to make its way to the US.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Congrats csecard!

Welcome to the d family


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Congrats csecard!
> 
> Welcome to the d family


cse went through kind of a tease experience. Got a brief taste of the d and now has to go through withdrawal waiting for the car to show-up.

I don't envy cse one bit.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Walked out to my 335d about an hour ago. It had been sitting in an open parking lot for over 6 hours. The snowflake dong alerted me to the fact that the outside temp was reportedly 34 degrees.

The motor started instantly. Literally instantly. For the first ~30 seconds it sounded a little cold but then all was normal. Cabin heat started to come online about a minute into the drive. By then I was already toasty from the heated seats and steering wheel. I chose not to wear a jacket so I could thoroughly benefit from the cold weather package.

Pretty good for my first cold start at near-freezing temperature. 

To complete the picture, some details not specific to the "d"...

Zero precipitation. I'm still wearing my sport package summer tires. Initially I _might_ have felt more of the bumps than normal and some slight tramlining that all subsided by the time the road opened up to 50 mph speed limit about 1-2 miles into the drive. Need to check tire pressure...the only other two times I've noticed tramlining the standard bridgestone runflat tires were a little low on pressure.

Adaptive headlights are incredible at night on winding back-country roads that have never seen a street light. And the high beams are like my own portable star.

Tonight I had opportunity to enjoy the stellar handling as I came around a turn to find bits of pumpkins splattered across the highway. A couple nights ago a few deer camped out on the road gave me an excuse to enjoy the solid brakes.

Overall: A+. After 4+ months the car still knows how to make me smile. 

That's without even mentioning the fun low end torque, the ~27-30 mpg around-town mileage while making use of the torque, the 37-41 mpg highway mileage with CC set to 70+ mph, the comfort for the whole family on a long road trip, the iPhone integration, the cabin's ambient red LEDs, the refined appearance compared to some of those other brands, ...

OK, another smile.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Have not had any really cold weather yet, but a few 20-30F starts with no delay at all (have not seen it wait for the glow plugs to warm yet which it supposedly does when cold enough). Still plenty of winter left though sadly and much more cold to come


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Have not had any really cold weather yet, but a few 20-30F starts with no delay at all (have not seen it wait for the glow plugs to warm yet which it supposedly does when cold enough). Still plenty of winter left though sadly and much more cold to come


So what is it like to start when in the 20-30F range? Do you have to keep the Start button pressed until the engine turns over? Or???? The glow plugs are supposed to be of the quick heating variety.

At temps lower than 45, the Diesel Rabbit that I once owned had a little injection pump advance knob that you had to pull out to get the engine to start (this after letting the glow plugs do their thing for about 30-45 seconds). After the engine started, it sounded like a can of marbles for what seemed like forever. When the temp gauge started to move off cold, then you could push in the injection pump advance knob.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> So what is it like to start when in the 20-30F range? Do you have to keep the Start button pressed until the engine turns over? Or???? The glow plugs are supposed to be of the quick heating variety.
> 
> At temps lower than 45, the Diesel Rabbit that I once owned had a little injection pump advance knob that you had to pull out to get the engine to start (this after letting the glow plugs do their thing for about 30-45 seconds). After the engine started, it sounded like a can of marbles for what seemed like forever. When the temp gauge started to move off cold, then you could push in the injection pump advance knob.


My truck sounds like marbles when starting in cold weather although I know it has some issues and pretty sure it used to not be that way. My 300SD which is probably closer to how old that Rabbit was, it sounds just fine when starting up in cold weather but regardless on both you have to wait on the glow plug light to turn off or they pretty much will not start up. My 335 I have yet to see any delays and we have had some decently cold mornings here but nothing like what people get up north.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> So what is it like to start when in the 20-30F range? Do you have to keep the Start button pressed until the engine turns over? Or???? The glow plugs are supposed to be of the quick heating variety.
> 
> At temps lower than 45, the Diesel Rabbit that I once owned had a little injection pump advance knob that you had to pull out to get the engine to start (this after letting the glow plugs do their thing for about 30-45 seconds). After the engine started, it sounded like a can of marbles for what seemed like forever. When the temp gauge started to move off cold, then you could push in the injection pump advance knob.


I have not seen it delay at all. Supposedly you still just have to press the start button once, but it will sit there for a minute with the light on the dash that the glow plugs are warming and then start it up on its own (one nice thing about the push button instead of a key).


----------



## Jauq37 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have seen the glow plug light and had the delay as it has gotten colder in Calgary already this year. A bit odd when you push the button and it does not start right away, almost went to try again when it started. The delay was not very long, only a few seconds but it was not that cold (-5C/20 F)


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the location of the fuel filter. I am down on power so I think I have a partially clogged fuel filter.It happened immediately after filling up at the Flying J in Salt Lake. I have the filter but am to lazy to crawl up under the car hunting the location. Thanks


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

May not be an issue on US 335ds but we have to check the intercooler pipe (red pipe about 2.5" in diameter, near the bottom of the radiator) - if oily, it needs replacing because it's leaking. The result is a sharper response and livelier engine.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Can anyone tell me the location of the fuel filter. I am down on power so I think I have a partially clogged fuel filter.It happened immediately after filling up at the Flying J in Salt Lake. I have the filter but am to lazy to crawl up under the car hunting the location. Thanks


Here is a URL to a parts diagram that covers the fuel line from the tank to the HPFP:

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=16_0599&hg=16&fg=15

The filter is the part that is between the Front and Rear Fuel feed lines (look for the 7 in a circle). Based on the diagram, I would say to look near to the firewall on the right (passenger) side. You are looking for a canister that is probably the size of a Red Bull energy drink container that will be bolted to the body or subframe.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bmmw said:


> Got the call after months waiting. I am going to pick up my 335d this afternoon.


Great, I should be getting my VIN number, etc... this week. Delivery may be with Santa!:dunno:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Can anyone tell me the location of the fuel filter. I am down on power so I think I have a partially clogged fuel filter.It happened immediately after filling up at the Flying J in Salt Lake. I have the filter but am to lazy to crawl up under the car hunting the location. Thanks


Take it to the dealer- it is covered under warranty so use it while you still have it!


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Can anyone tell me the location of the fuel filter. I am down on power so I think I have a partially clogged fuel filter.It happened immediately after filling up at the Flying J in Salt Lake. I have the filter but am to lazy to crawl up under the car hunting the location. Thanks


Could just be crappier fuel as well that the engine will adjust for.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

So the 335d has been out for awhile now and I have not seen one post of a bad HPFP, so will this never affect the 335d or is there just not enough 335d on the road yet?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Bimmer4life said:


> So the 335d has been out for awhile now and I have not seen one post of a bad HPFP, so will this never affect the 335d or is there just not enough 335d on the road yet?


High pressure diesel fuel pumps have been in existence almost from the moment the diesel was invented. The current crop of electronic diesel engines have had a similar (common rail) fuel injection model since approximately 2004 (maybe earlier). Diesel fuel has a specification for lubricity that gasoline does not have. If there were going to be problems with diesel HPFPs, they would have presented themselves some time ago. The N54 HPFP problems presented themselves almost immediately upon the N54 arriving in the U.S.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Bimmer4life said:


> So the 335d has been out for awhile now and I have not seen one post of a bad HPFP, so will this never affect the 335d or is there just not enough 335d on the road yet?


IMO and many others the HPFP failures are because of the ethanol mixes that all of our gasoline is now. It adds extra strain to the fuel system, the HPFP in particular, and thus leads to the failures.

Diesel on the other hand has a lubricating aspect and no ethanol mixes.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hey, just checked and this thread is almost at 20,000 views:thumbup: It just keeps going and going and going....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

mapezzul said:


> Take it to the dealer- it is covered under warranty so use it while you still have it!


They may be out of warranty (miles driven)....


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Grentz said:


> Diesel on the other hand has a lubricating aspect and no ethanol mixes.


THANK GOD...
lol, I own a landscaping biz on the side and you wouldn't believe the [email protected]#ty things that ethanol does to small engines and their carbs. Let alone a HPFP hehe.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

magbarn said:


> I own a landscaping biz on the side and you wouldn't believe the [email protected]#ty things that ethanol does to small engines and their carbs. Let alone a HPFP hehe.


I would agree with that, I don't know why they can't just sell us gas at the pumps without any traces of ethanol?

I was in home depot last week to buy a new weed wacker and they had a sign posted that read, ethanol is not recomended in your weed wacker, asked the attendant there and said yeah they recomend not to use it, I said but it's in all the gas now. I opened the box of the model I was considering and the manual said, Do not use more than 10% ethanol.

The gas station I use is Chevron and they a sign posted that their gas has less than 10% ethanol. How vague is that? Does that mean it has 9.9%, who is really regulating how much is "less than 10%" and better how can the consumer be sure?

I'll never forget the post I read somewhere here or E90post that a 335 owner was told by the dealer that they were not covering the fuel pump cost because they tested the fuel in the tank when he brought it in and the amt tested came back at more than 10%, BMW told the customer this is between you and the gas station. I almost died when I heard that post. Like the consumer doesn't have enough on our plate already?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bimmer4life said:


> I would agree with that, I don't know why they can't just sell us gas at the pumps without any traces of ethanol?


From what little I remember the whole reason Ethanol was put into gas was because prior to that some additive was being used and it was found to be I believe bad for the environment or something along those lines.

Would seem the possible issue with the d's could be diesel not having enough lubricant but that probably is a possibility for most diesel motors sold today and nothing specific to these cars.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> From what little I remember the whole reason Ethanol was put into gas was because prior to that some additive was being used and it was found to be I believe bad for the environment or something along those lines.


Methyl Tertiary Butyl Ether was replaced by Ethanol because MTBE loved to mix with ground water and it was a confirmed carcinogen URL: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=chronicle/archive/2002/04/17/MN162760.DTL



Snipe656 said:


> Would seem the possible issue with the d's could be diesel not having enough lubricant but that probably is a possibility for most diesel motors sold today and nothing specific to these cars.


And you can add supplemental lubricant and not adversely impact the pollution control technology on the M57 engine.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I just find it interesting a few posts back the same person who says they pee'd in their urea tank is the one mentioning their car is down on power and believes it is the fuel filter.


Fuel filter was completely clogged up. Runs stronger than ever now.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Peeing in your fuel tank?!!

Are BMW USA trying to make their customers the laughing stock of the States?!!

Unbelievable!!

Anyone in the USA got a 335d Touring/Wagon? I think they need importing.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mini-vans are first choice for soccer-moms here in USA, I don't think wagons are going to be coming back any time soon 


Well since, I will be picking up 335d I started reading about Diesel, Cetane, and Additives***8230;.. Seams that there is lot info out there, not much directly related to 335d though. One thing which concerns me some what is an availability of "proper" Diesel in my area. IL during the summer mostly uses B11 bland of diesel (politician farmers and all...) which has higher content of bio-diesel than B5 which is allowed by BMW (up to 5% bio). I found TDIclub.com is a pretty good source of info regarding diesel. Any comments***8230;***8230;. 
T


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Fuel filter was completely clogged up. Runs stronger than ever now.


Speaking of filters, has anyone considered adding an additional filter? Something like the Racor as you might do for a boat? I'm sure that would be too large, but I recall folks adding a prefilter on their diesel cars and trucks back in the day when you had to get your fuel at truck stops.

Lila, any idea what your filter was plugged up with? Or where you may have got it from?

Was it sudden or gradual? After how many miles?

When I lived in Central America fuel quality was always a challenge. I'd have to replace fuel filters on gas engines with some frequency. Never noted a problem here in US.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a little surprised this only has one fuel filter to begin with. Both of my other diesel vehicles have primary and secondary filters for the diesel. I have gotten bad fuel in those other vehicles and it is something you know pretty quickly, does depend on how much fuel you already had in your tank though. The quickest it has happened to me was within 10 miles of driving but I also was running on fumes when I went to fill up.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Mini-vans are first choice for soccer-moms here in USA, I don't think wagons are going to be coming back any time soon
> 
> Well since, I will be picking up 335d I started reading about Diesel, Cetane, and Additives&#8230;... Seams that there is lot info out there, not much directly related to 335d though. One thing which concerns me some what is an availability of "proper" Diesel in my area. IL during the summer mostly uses B11 bland of diesel (politician farmers and all...) which has higher content of bio-diesel than B5 which is allowed by BMW (up to 5% bio). I found TDIclub.com is a pretty good source of info regarding diesel. Any comments&#8230;.&#8230;..
> T


TLAK, tell us about your car!:hi:


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Going through Irv R, and getting it on 18th of Dec ED. Was going to get 335i but drove both lest weekend side by side and changed my mind. "d" gears little better toward my needs at the moment - since I do city driving daily (short commute to work but stop and go all the time) and far road trips few times a year' when time permits.
Well this is what I'm getting White Alpine (changed from Space Gray) 300, Gray Dakota Leather, ZPP, ZSP, 2XA, 302, 465, 494, 4B9, 609, 655, 6FL, 6NF
T


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I am a little surprised this only has one fuel filter to begin with. Both of my other diesel vehicles have primary and secondary filters for the diesel. I have gotten bad fuel in those other vehicles and it is something you not pretty quickly, does depend on how much fuel you already had in your tank though. The quickest it has happened to me was within 10 miles of driving but I also was running on fumes when I went to fill up.


Yes, diesel tends to be a bit dirtier than more refined products for some reason. I suppose it is much better today.

I have always been one to run my fuel tank down to just about MT and then top it off completely. I have always been concerned about crap accumulation and figured I'd rather get some smaller amounts of crap over time than to get a big slug one day.

I know others feel the complete opposite, always topping off at 1/4 tank or more.

I go till the light comes on!:drink:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Going through Irv R, and getting it on 18th of Dec ED. Was going to get 335i but drove both lest weekend side by side and changed my mind - "d" gears little better toward my needs at the moment - since a do city driving daily (short commute to work but stop and go all the time) and far road trims few times a year when time permits.
> Well this is what I'm getting White Alpine (changed from Space Gray) 300, Gray Dakota Leather, ZPP, ZSP, 2XA, 302, 465, 494, 4B9, 609, 655, 6FL, 6NF
> T


Sweet!:bow:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Fuel filter was completely clogged up. Runs stronger than ever now.


Out of curiosity, was the filter located where I said to look? Also, how much does a replacement filter cost?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Took a slightly sceptical friend out in my 335d last night. He was rather gobsmacked!!


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

bmmw said:


> When I picked up my D, I was also handed a long list of different maintenance and extent warranty plans, the prices ranges from hundreds to several thousands. The guy scared me so much if I don't pick some of them. They told me that I have to at least have 6year/100Kmile maintenance and running flat tire insurance plan. I know this is an old question and forum has a lot of discussions on it. but since it is a diesel and my first diesel, I really want to hear our current gang of 335d owners. did you guys buy those plans? Which plans you recommended? Generally I want to keep this car over 5 years.


I did not purchase either of these plans. The extended 6/100 plan can be purchased at any time during the life of the original 4/50 warranty, although I believe the price increases the longer you wait. Didn't go for the wheel/tire deal because I plan to replace the Run Flat tires(the real cause of most wheel issues due to the fact that they are sooo hard) as soon as possible. In my 26 years of driving in such potholed locations as NY, Philly, and DC I've only ever had to replace 1 wheel and that only cost @$1000. On the windshield deal, you should check your auto insurance, most companies now offer windshield repair at no cost. Although the quality of the work is not great. Just keeps the chip from turning into a real nasty crack.


----------



## ojk995 (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, I just finished the break in period and have been able to start "pushing" the car. WOW! I love the availability of all that power(read: Torque) whenever I want/need it. Not to mention my week long, 500+ mile, stints between refuelings. My only complaint is that I have to keep looking at the guages since 100mph feels and sounds like 60!!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

For people who love high end audio and don't want to go aftermarket (it's hard to do if you have idrive), there's a way to get BMW Individual M3 sedan's Enhanced Premium Sound system (825 watts and 16 speakers!) in our 335d's. Wish I knew before my car went to 150 yesterday.
I found this in a BMW forum

BMW Individual for US Spec 335d
Quote:
Originally Posted by rjd598 
yea the m3 enhanced premium sound is JUST for the m3. i doubt you could order it for a non e9x m3....there is a reason why its soo exclusive
It's possible. Mine is being ordered with this. Jim E. on this forum also has a 335d with the "M3" Enhanced premium sound. I asked Jim E. how he did it. He put my CA in touch with his CA, who confirmed.

Here is the email from Denise at BMWNA:
Here's the information on your customer order question:
The BMW Individual High End Audio System (option 752) is available in the 335d in combination with option 609 and LC Dakota upholstery. Pricing is $1730 wholesale/ $1900 retail.

If your customer decides he wants to order the upgraded sound, let me know and I'll send you the form.

So in other words, if you get your CA to work at it, they can do it. This was the first time my CA had heard of this, and this is my second car from him so he's been doing his job for a while. You may find your CA doesn't know how to do it, too. 
When you order, your CA must call BMWNA, and they will fax the CA a special order sheet. If you meet a roadblock down the road, let me know and I'll give you my CA's name so your CA can talk through it with them.

See this post here:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=289390


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Speaking of filters, has anyone considered adding an additional filter? Something like the Racor as you might do for a boat? I'm sure that would be too large, but I recall folks adding a prefilter on their diesel cars and trucks back in the day when you had to get your fuel at truck stops.
> 
> Lila, any idea what your filter was plugged up with? Or where you may have got it from?
> 
> ...


It was gradual. I am pretty sure that the contaminated fuel came from the Flying J outside of Salt Lake .I usually hammer down on I-80 thru the salt flats to Wendover Nv. I was totally freaked out when I found I had to feather the throttle to barely maintain 90mph. I pulled over and added some Lucas fuel conditioner. This helped minimally. The next tank the problem went 9/10ths away but I could tell it was down on power. I have not checked on what the recomended replacement interval is but I have 40K on my d now so I am sure it was time. Now it will jump on 150mph uber quick plus the economy seems to have improved.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Both of my other diesels they want you to replace both fuel filters every 15k miles. I'd imagine these cars could not be even double that interval given how the quality of the fuel can be in the states.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Out of curiosity, was the filter located where I said to look? Also, how much does a replacement filter cost?


Your suggestion was spot on. The replacement time was about 15 minutes. I let the fuel drain out the inlet side and I could see dark watery looking liquid coming out of the filter. Nasty stuff. Then I tried to blow thru the filter and I could not.I think I paid $38 for the filter i dont remember plus I get 20% off.


----------



## bmmw (Sep 28, 2009)

ojk995 said:


> Also, I just finished the break in period and have been able to start "pushing" the car. WOW! I love the availability of all that power(read: Torque) whenever I want/need it. Not to mention my week long, 500+ mile, stints between refuelings. My only complaint is that I have to keep looking at the guages since 100mph feels and sounds like 60!!


I will hold the 6/100 plan a little bit later. Just like you, I plan to replace the Run flat tires as soon as possible too, so it makes sense not to spend that $1k+. People highly recommended the 3M clear bra. Did you do that or any good recommendations? Still in the break in period, it is so easy to go over 80+mph without notice. Enjoy the ride, but watch the cops in DC and VA area.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Your suggestion was spot on. The replacement time was about 15 minutes. I let the fuel drain out the inlet side and I could see dark watery looking liquid coming out of the filter. Nasty stuff. Then I tried to blow thru the filter and I could not.I think I paid $38 for the filter i dont remember plus I get 20% off.


You are lucky that you didn't suffer any engine damage from the contaminated fuel. I don't know what a new engine would cost, but I can't imagine it would be cheap.


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello... I am joining your ranks as early as Monday. I have had diesel 3/4 ton trucks for years and I'm so excited to roll the coal in my DD. 

010 335d, Monaco blue / saddle brown leather. cold weather pkg, premium pkg, heated steering wheel, navigation, satellite radio, ipod adapter. HOT.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> These filters are very good at filtering out the trash that would damage the engine internals.There is a heater that clips onto the inlet side of the fuel filter.This is made of fragile plastic. Care must be taken when removing the inlet hose from the plastic nipple or you will break it. This heater clips to the fuel filter housing and I presume it preheats the fuel before it enters the injectors. Since you cannot see contaminates when you are fueling I am gonna go out on a limb and say that these should be changed every 20-25K mi. *I had to drive to ATL last nite and I will tell you that the new found power in my well broken in d is now truely amazing. She will jump on 120+ mph in a couple of seconds now.*


+1. I am still in break-in mode, and I have to watch out on two levels - not exceeding 3,500 rpms, and avoiding contributing to the State of California insolvency relief fund.... 80 mph comes up real quickly. It seems the CHP have been told to be more aggressive in writing speeding tickets. They are everywhere and increasingly are using radar/laser.

Can't wait for break-in to be done.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Heres the pictures of the fuel filter with the fuel heater attaching to the inlet side of the filter. After you remove the filter, unclip the heater, replace the filter and your done. NOTE: You must be very careful as the inlet nipple on the heater is made of very thin plastic and will not stand any aggresive removal tactics.I know because I broke mine and had to have another one overnited to me. This filter was almost completely clogged.​



One question about your fuel filter replacement exercise - did you 'prime' the filter by adding some fuel to it before sealing every thing up? Or, did you just do a dry replacement? If dry replacement, was there any stumbling while the new filter got filled with fuel and the fuel that was in the lines already was used by the engine?​


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> One question about your fuel filter replacement exercise - did you 'prime' the filter by adding some fuel to it before sealing every thing up? Or, did you just do a dry replacement? If dry replacement, was there any stumbling while the new filter got filled with fuel and the fuel that was in the lines already was used by the engine?


I was on call when I broke the darn nipple on the filter preheater so I had to scramble to make my d operable. I took a piece of metal fuel line off of a 76 Celica I am restoring and by-passed the broken fitting. 15 minutes later I got a system down call in ATL and had to roll immediately.I did not want to run anymore than I absolutely had to without a filter.The new preheater arrived this morning and I installed the new filter preheater assy in 15 mins. I was going to prime the filter by energizing the electrical switch but I accidentally went ahead and hit the start button and the engine kept on turning over without starting. OMG I said and I depressed the start button to stop the dry start. I then cycled the accesory mode several times which I beleive energizes the fuel pump and then proceed to start her right up. So I feel like with that having happened that should our d's ever run out of fuel no priming like on the old diesels of the past should be required.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

There is a possible problem with dry starting - wear of the metal pieces. I don't know either way whether the concern I have expressed is valid or not; but that is why I have always done the priming any time I removed any part of the fuel system on my earlier diesel Rabbit. I doubt I will be 'on call' like you were when I have to swap out the fuel filter, but I think I will continue my practice of 'priming'. I would have nightmares about causing premature failure of the HPFP (and possibly the injectors as well) - not to mention the financial cost (it can't be small).


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> So I feel like with that having happened that should our d's ever run out of fuel no priming like on the old diesels of the past should be required.


L-katt, thanks for sharing.

A few days ago I happened to ask a BMW shop foreman if I'd have trouble starting the 335d should I run out of fuel and emergency-fill from portable tank. He thought that it should start on its own. Two things if I'm remembering correctly:
1) we do have a low pressure pump at the tank
2) when the engine stops running the fuel, on its own, will eventually flow backwards to relieve the pressure from the rail side of the HPFP.

Being unfamiliar with other types of diesel vehicles, can someone please describe why this is a problem on some vehicles? On a couple other diesel-centric forums I've seen reference to a need to get out some tools and manually relieve pressure before the engine can be restarted in the event that you run out of fuel. But I don't understand the technical reason.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just guessing, it would be necessary to "prime" if the fuel pump was "pulling" fuel out of the tank (mechanical pump running of the engine) versus electrical "pushing" the fuel out of the tank (electrical pump, engaged before engine starts). Just my logic....
Lilalleykatt, so (on your photo) filter is on the right and heater on the left? Is it electrical heater....don't see any connections.....
Thanks for the photo ...
T


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know with my truck the pump will just run a little longer and prime things while waiting on the glow plugs. The Duramax we had before we once ran out of fuel in and it would not start without crawling under it and priming it with a hand crank. Not sure if that duramax just had a mechanical pump, it was I think a 2004 or 2005 year model.


----------



## heath3777 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Emissions system recall*

Hi All, I had my 2009 335d at the dealer for an accessory install (portable navigation plus) and they said there was a recall on my car. Haven't seen it discussed so here are the details in case your car is affected:

SUBJECT: Voluntary Emissions Recall 09E-A02: Check and Replace Diesel Particulate Filter(DPF)

MODEL: E90 335d with the M57Y engine produced from 11/12/2008 to 1/16/2009

SITUATION: Nitrogen Oxide levels may exceed legal limits

CAUSE: Faulty diesel particulate filter may have been installed.

CHASSIS NUMBER RANGE: A265303 to A265726

BTW, they couldn't fix it that day. Said the DPF had to come from Germany. Said it would be four or five days before they could get it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I read about the recall on someones blog and been wondering if I would hear from BMW on it. Guess I will ask the dealer today when I go pick up my plates.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Lilalleykatt said:


> It does meet the LL04 spec. ....How much does the Mobil 1 you mention cost at Pep Boys?


Does it actually say that it meets the LL04 spec on the bottle? I've read that it only claims to meet the latest VW specs.

The Mobil1 product meets both the BMW LL04 spec as well as VW 507 and MB 229.51. I heard that it sells for <$7/liter.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> You must have the best quality roads in the whole U.S.A. where you live. I have already had to replace 1 rim and tire from a pothole hit. One more, and the policy has more than paid for itself....


Well, we don't have bridge support cables to drive over or get hit by, if that is what you mean.

Actually, the only time I lost a rim was when I hit a curb when I was drunk at 16 years of age. That curb just jumped out right in front of me! :rofl:

Actually, I haven't seen or hit a pothole here in South Florida since I've been here last two years. I'd consider that to be a very low risk of occurrence in general.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I read about the recall on someones blog and been wondering if I would hear from BMW on it. Guess I will ask the dealer today when I go pick up my plates.


It's pretty well documented in this website. Owner's have received recall letters, etc... We debated what it all meant and in general it is voluntary and not urgent or emergency and would not affect your cars performance other than to possibly prevent you from passing a smog test.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I read about the recall on someones blog and been wondering if I would hear from BMW on it. Guess I will ask the dealer today when I go pick up my plates.


The recall is for the replacement of the diesel particulate filter and is only for the early "d" cars. I had it done a week ago and it took about 5 hours to complete. The exhaust system has to be removed completely from the car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Just guessing, it would be necessary to "prime" if the fuel pump was "pulling" fuel out of the tank (mechanical pump running of the engine) versus electrical "pushing" the fuel out of the tank (electrical pump, engaged before engine starts). Just my logic....
> Lilalleykatt, so (on your photo) filter is on the right and heater on the left? Is it electrical heater....don't see any connections.....
> Thanks for the photo ...
> T


In the old days you had an engine driven (and mounted) pump that sucked fuel from the fuel tank and would deliver that fuel to the high pressure pump of individual pump/injectors. As the fuel tank was located lower than the pump, priming may have been necessary.

Today you have a built in transfer pump that actually sits inside the fuel tank, so it has positive head or positive suction. No need to prime. It maintains a positive pressure to the high pressure pump. If you drain a fuel line or replace the filter, the transfer pump will positively fill the line again when it is energized.

Most likely you would not need to purge the line of air, but if you get an airlock you may need to bleed the entrapped air out. I would think the engineer's have designed these systems such that is no longer required.

The problem with running a diesel dry is that it relies on the fuel to lubricate the very tight tolerance parts of the fuel pumps and injectors. So, you could possibly damage these components if you were to try turning your engine over for any extended period of time without fuel.

I suspect that with the system we have, other than to perhaps give the transfer pump a few seconds to pump up the fuel line, you can just start up and you are good to go.

Often times you can even hear the pump running for a few seconds or so, and then it will stop, when you turn key on the Aux position.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> It's pretty well documented in this website. Owner's have received recall letters, etc... We debated what it all meant and in general it is voluntary and not urgent or emergency and would not affect your cars performance other than to possibly prevent you from passing a smog test.


Yeah, I still have not even received the buyers survey in the mail so figured if the car fell under the recall then it would be sometime before I saw something. Not worried about it being something that needs to be done, but since I have spare time in the upcoming months then rather get it done when it is not an inconvenience for me to do so.



Chrisdridley said:


> The recall is for the replacement of the diesel particulate filter and is only for the early "d" cars. I had it done a week ago and it took about 5 hours to complete. The exhaust system has to be removed completely from the car.


Mine might very well meet that criteria, it had been collecting dust for some time before I got it. I had read about the exhaust removal on your blog.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> *Well, we don't have bridge support cables to drive over or get hit by, if that is what you mean.*
> 
> Actually, the only time I lost a rim was when I hit a curb when I was drunk at 16 years of age. That curb just jumped out right in front of me! :rofl:
> 
> Actually, I haven't seen or hit a pothole here in South Florida since I've been here last two years. I'd consider that to be a very low risk of occurrence in general.


Well, in addition to bridge support cables, we have an excess of potholes and heaved freeway road sections from no maintenance being done since the state is insolvent. As I posted earlier, I have already had to replace one rim and tire due to hitting a pothole at night.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Well, in addition to bridge support cables, we have an excess of potholes and heaved freeway road sections from no maintenance being done since the state is insolvent. As I posted earlier, I have already had to replace one rim and tire due to hitting a pothole at night.


Just curious, do you have the sport package?


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

I just perchased a Sport Package rear rim on e-bay that was reconditioned for $90. I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Just curious, do you have the sport package?


Yes. Which is another reason to get the tire and rim insurance.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Another diesel will be arriving on shore to travel the roads of Florida. 335d, artic white, black dakota leather, premium package. The Road Warrior and Eco Credit put me over the top. I took European Delivery and really enjoyed driving the car in its native environment. The vehicle is on the Undine which docks 11/29 in Brunswick, and will be staged for PCD. The neatest thing that could happen is to be at the PCD at the same time the Road Warrior gets his (her) new car so I could thank him in person.


----------



## bhuether (Sep 3, 2009)

I haven't selected the tire/rims set yet. I have heard that tirerack has good offerings.


----------



## Luvs2Run (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Fellow 335d Fans,
I placed my order for a: Monaco Blue / Beige Leatherette / Light Burl / Sport / Paddles / Comfort Access / Nav / iPod / BT on 10/29

Got my prod and VIN number and cannot wait! I am trading from an Audi A3, 3.2 AWD. Had a 2001 540i prior to that. My husband ordered the X5 35d and my father-in-law the 335d all the same day. I have been tracking this thread since then, as it certainly is exciting to be part of the 335d clan. 

Tire question: clearly not specific to the "d" but I would like the pros and cons of sticking with the run flats. I have never had them before but know that I wont be getting a spare. I love the Bridgestone Potenzas I bought for my A3. Should I switch out the run flats? Also seems there is mixed feelings on the Tire/Wheel Warranty package. Thank you for your input!

Kate


----------



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought you couldn't do ED and get eco credit?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Luvs2Run said:


> Hi Fellow 335d Fans,
> I placed my order for a: Monaco Blue / Beige Leatherette / Light Burl / Sport / Comfort Access / Nav / iPod / BT on 10/29
> 
> Got my prod and VIN number and cannot wait! I am trading from an Audi A3, 3.2 AWD. Had a 2001 540i prior to that. My husband ordered the X5 35d and my father-in-law the 335d all the same day. I have been tracking this thread since then, as it certainly is exciting to be part of the 335d clan.
> ...


As far as keeping or losing the runflats, it kind of depends on how you like the ride. Runflats are harsher riding than non-runflat tires. The newer runflat tires ride better than the earlier generations, so things are improving.

Rim and tire insurance is probably a good idea since you have ordered the Sport package. Unless you have pristine roads where you live, you are going to have to replace wheels and tires. In deciding on the insurance, you are looking at the cost of replacing rims and tires versus having an insurance policy cover the expense. I have already had to replace on of the wheels & tire after only 2 weeks of ownership. The next wheel & tire replacement, and I am positive on the savings on wheel & tire replacement versus the cost of the insurance policy.


----------



## Luvs2Run (Nov 15, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> As far as keeping or losing the runflats, it kind of depends on how you like the ride. Runflats are harsher riding than non-runflat tires. The newer runflat tires ride better than the earlier generations, so things are improving.
> 
> Rim and tire insurance is probably a good idea since you have ordered the Sport package. Unless you have pristine roads where you live, you are going to have to replace wheels and tires. In deciding on the insurance, you are looking at the cost of replacing rims and tires versus having an insurance policy cover the expense. I have already had to replace on of the wheels & tire after only 2 weeks of ownership. The next wheel & tire replacement, and I am positive on the savings on wheel & tire replacement versus the cost of the insurance policy.


Funny you mention that. I went through countless tires on my A3...I continued to get the stock tire - then gave up - as I was running out of money every time I hit a nail in my neighborhood with all the construction...and of course, it was always a sidewall! So what is covered with the wheels? I am pretty hard on them as well. Is the package negotiable? Assuming about $1k and for the 4 years? Also, if I get the package, may I have them put non run flats on when they wear out? How flexible are they on the tire selection? Thanks!!!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Luvs2Run said:


> Funny you mention that. I went through countless tires on my A3...I continued to get the stock tire - then gave up - as I was running out of money every time I hit a nail in my neighborhood with all the construction...and of course, it was always a sidewall! So what is covered with the wheels? I am pretty hard on them as well. Is the package negotiable? Assuming about $1k and for the 4 years? Also, if I get the package, may I have them put non run flats on when they wear out? How flexible are they on the tire selection? Thanks!!!


The wheel & tire insurance that I purchased cost a little over $1,000 and provides $5,000 in covered expenses out to 60,000 miles. If the wheel is damaged, the policy replaces the wheel. If the tire is damaged, the policy replaces the tire. 2 weeks after picking up the car, I was driving on one of the side roads by SFO. Bam! and there is a bumping sensation on the right rear side - I had hit a pothole that I hadn't seen. Flatbed the car to the dealer and the car needs a right rear wheel and tire. The dealer invoiced the insurance policy and I had no deductible to pay. The policy replaces whatever is on the car, so if you replace the RFTs with non-RFTs, it will cover road hazard damage to the wheels and tires.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

No to be rude, can we keep tire talk (and other none exclusive threads to d) in tire section (better place to find info and contribute as well). Since there no specific d section of this forum, lets try to keep this thread more on subject of d.
T


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bhuether said:


> I should take delivery of mine first week of Dec. I'll need to get winter tires/wheels right away as I have the sport package and will be driving from California to New Hampshire! Also very intrigued by the chip tuning offerings that are now available for the US spec'd version. I read about it in some thread recently. I think it is called the V Chip or something.
> 
> brian


Brian, it is the Engine Control Module from VAC Motorsports. Jim E. has put this in his 2009 335d and provided some nice before and after power output graphs.

It costs about $600 for perhaps a 10%+ increase in power output.

I sent VAC an email to inquire what would be the expected output in the 2010 335d with sports pkg. The sports pkg apparently has a higher top speed, but not sure if the power mapping is any different than the stock US spec d.

Anybodt else out there using this or any other engine control module to pump up the volume?


----------



## Luvs2Run (Nov 15, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Brian, it is the Engine Control Module from VAC Motorsports. Jim E. has put this in his 2009 335d and provided some nice before and after power output graphs.
> 
> It costs about $600 for perhaps a 10%+ increase in power output.
> 
> ...


Please keep the d team posted on this! Great info!! Thanks!!


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Brian, it is the Engine Control Module from VAC Motorsports. Jim E. has put this in his 2009 335d and provided some nice before and after power output graphs.
> 
> It costs about $600 for perhaps a 10%+ increase in power output.
> 
> ...


The fuel economy is projected to increase by a minimum of 1mpg.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> The fuel economy is projected to increase by a minimum of 1mpg.


Increase in power output, improvement in economy, now it is sounding "too good to be true"!:bigpimp:


----------



## majorm (Nov 7, 2009)

*I need help*

Ordered my 335d just over a week ago, and the waiting is already killing me. I find myself spending way too much time perusing pictures and videos of the car, and check the bmw website a few times everyday hoping to see that the car's status has changed from "ordered" to "schedule for production". I have winter tires waiting in the garage that really need a car. Hopefully, it will be here before the end of the year.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Increase in power output, improvement in economy, now it is sounding "too good to be true"!:bigpimp:


I bet anyone who gets it will use the increase in power too much to the point of never seeing and increase in economy.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I bet anyone who gets it will use the increase in power too much to the point of never seeing and increase in economy.


When I run slow[BORING] i easily pull down 43+ mpg. When I run 75+ mph I still get 38 mpg. I think the difference at the pump is at most a couple of bucks per tankful so I have given up on trying to hyper mile because my time is worth more than the measly savings.Plus I dont yawn as much.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I went through the same sort of thing when I got my truck years ago. I could average 20mpg but it would drive me insane so I sped things up and got 17 but kept my sanity. I no longer try for economy in my cars. This d though appears to really eat fuel for city driving. Now that I have put enough tanks through it, my average is about 30mpg and I noticed it is because of the mix of city driving. I have seen upper 30s and low 40s but it was mainly highway driving. It is a slight disappointment because my 300sd would average about 30 and guess just is a lot more fuel friendly in town than this d. I was kind of hoping that 25 years of technology and a smaller vehicle would do better. Of course the d is a TON more fun to drie than that old dinosaur so no real worries.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

After much delay I'm picking my d up at the dealer tomorrow.

FYI for those in California: My car got off the boat on October 30th and sat at the port until Nov 13. It arrived in Orange County today, Nov 16. Why it took two whole weeks at the port I don't know, but it sucks. Be prepared for a long wait. By the way, I ordered the car Aug 20, so it took 3 full months, not 2 months like the dealer estimated.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

magungo said:


> I thought you couldn't do ED and get eco credit?


Not true. I got the Eco Credit and did ED, and will also do PCD upon the vehicle's US arrival.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

dMabuse said:


> After much delay I'm picking my d up at the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> FYI for those in California: My car got off the boat on October 30th and sat at the port until Nov 13. It arrived in Orange County today, Nov 16. Why it took two whole weeks at the port I don't know, but it sucks. Be prepared for a long wait. By the way, I ordered the car Aug 20, so it took 3 full months, not 2 months like the dealer estimated.


Ordered Sept 12, delivery expected on 25 Nov. 2-1/2 months.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

dMabuse said:


> After much delay I'm picking my d up at the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> FYI for those in California: My car got off the boat on October 30th and sat at the port until Nov 13. It arrived in Orange County today, Nov 16. Why it took two whole weeks at the port I don't know, but it sucks. Be prepared for a long wait. By the way, I ordered the car Aug 20, so it took 3 full months, not 2 months like the dealer estimated.


wow that's a long time. our 335d arrived at port at 11/6 and it we took delivery at our dealer (in norcal) on 11/14

11/6 figure 2-3 days to get it off the boat and VPC
2-3 days to make it to the dealer (11/13) and 1 day for the dealer to prep.

it took 7weeks for us. i would find out what the delays was... hopefully it wasn't to repair any damage...


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Check out this link Diesel Power Mag. It's fun to see the Diesel truck guys check the 335d out. On a side note, one of the pages has a pic of the engine without it's cover. Sorry guys, to me, it's much uglier than my E46 330i engine...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I never have dealt with the smaller car diesel motors but 9 quarts on a diesel motor of this size seems about right to me. My guess though is a TDI in a VW holds much less, but 9 seems right when the inline 5 in my Mercedes holds 8.5 and the V8 in my truck holds 15. I still though do not think the amount of oil is what allows for the long intervals since both of those other diesel vehicles have much shorter intervals. I am curious as to how black the oil is in this car though, in the Mercedes it is pitch black but never noticed it being near so black in the truck, guessing it is cleaner in this when compared to either.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I never have dealt with the smaller car diesel motors but 9 quarts on a diesel motor of this size seems about right to me. My guess though is a TDI in a VW holds much less, but 9 seems right when the inline 5 in my Mercedes holds 8.5 and the V8 in my truck holds 15. I still though do not think the amount of oil is what allows for the long intervals since both of those other diesel vehicles have much shorter intervals. I am curious as to how black the oil is in this car though, in the Mercedes it is pitch black but never noticed it being near so black in the truck, guessing it is cleaner in this when compared to either.


Well, the volume of oil in a sump definitely affects the length of time between changes, all other things being equal.

As the oil is used up, it's acid nuetralizing (TBN) and detergency package are depleted. The larger the volume the longer that package will last, doing it's intended job.

I would guess that today's diesel engines are much more sophisticated than those of 10 years ago or more, and tolerances are much tighter, piston ring technology is advanced, as well as the materials being used. Thus I suspect there is much less "blow by" ocurring in these modern engines. It is the only reasonable explanation how they can go 15k between oil changes.

In the older diesels it was like every 2k or 3k. And the oil looked like molasses.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Of course all things equal then added capacity will add some to intervals. I just don't think it is a big reason for the long interval on these cars, I think it is more due to the other reasons you listed. I also do not see it as added capacity but more normal amount for this sized diesel motor, how much does the 335i hold anyway? How many people have had the computer be true to a 15k interval? My computer says 10k right now so far from 15k.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

*Winter Driving*

This will be my first winter in my first diesel.Living in (and doing 98% of my driving in) the Northeast I'm rather nervous about the diesel fuel "gelling" I've read about.First,can anyone confirm that the 335d has some sort of heating system for the fuel system? If it does,can anyone speculate as to how effective it would be to prevent gelling problems? Also,has anyone ever experienced serious trouble with gelling...either in their 335/X5 or another diesel vehicle (VW,MB,etc)? If so,how does it happen? And when does it happen...first thing on a really cold morning or does it strike whenever it's cold....morning,noon or night? TIA!


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> ....also remember (please correct me if I'm wrong) the 335d has a rather large oil system, some 9 quarts of oil....


7.5 litres,to be exact....which is just shy of 8 quarts.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

OK....I've been reading this thread and wondering......For those of us that have enough miles on our "d"s....at what mileage did the computer call for an oil change?

My first oil change was called for at 11,700 miles and my second was called for 10,400 miles. Long way from 15,000 miles.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

listerone said:


> This will be my first winter in my first diesel.Living in (and doing 98% of my driving in) the Northeast I'm rather nervous about the diesel fuel "gelling" I've read about.First,can anyone confirm that the 335d has some sort of heating system for the fuel system? If it does,can anyone speculate as to how effective it would be to prevent gelling problems? Also,has anyone ever experienced serious trouble with gelling...either in their 335/X5 or another diesel vehicle (VW,MB,etc)? If so,how does it happen? And when does it happen...first thing on a really cold morning or does it strike whenever it's cold....morning,noon or night? TIA!


I've had issues with a farm tractor's fuel gelling about 20 years. Today, highway diesel has a winter blend that helps prevent gelling and our "d" has a fuel line heater....go back through this thread...lilallycat posted pictures of his in this very thread.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

listerone said:


> 7.5 litres,to be exact....which is just shy of 8 quarts.


Does that include the filter capacity?


----------



## Delmarva BMW (Oct 30, 2009)

The wait is over. Picked up our 335d on monday at the performance center. Drove it to Ashville in the rain, and then headed to 
Florida for a road trip. Got 34 mpg on the first fill up at about 350 miles. Got about 35 mpg on the second fillup at about 700 miles. In comparison we rented a Toyota Yarus to go to Greenvile and got 31 mpg on the first fillup and 34 mpg on the second fillup under similar driving conditions. I haven't used the cruise control yet as I wanted to vary the speed during the break in period. The BMW sure drives better than the Toyota.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Of course all things equal then added capacity will add some to intervals. I just don't think it is a big reason for the long interval on these cars, I think it is more due to the other reasons you listed. I also do not see it as added capacity but more normal amount for this sized diesel motor, how much does the 335i hold anyway? How many people have had the computer be true to a 15k interval? My computer says 10k right now so far from 15k.


I'm at all of 200 miles, so a long way off!

Diesel engines have most likely always had larger oil sumps (capacities), for whatever reason. But this is just basic chemistry. Remember adding some agent to a beaker until the clear liquid turned pink or vice a versa? Same concept. If it takes 50ml of acid to nueralize the base additive in 4 quarts of oil, it will take double that amount to nuetralize 8 quarts of oil, if the rate of acid contamination remains constant, and you double the amount of oil, you have effectively doubled the life of that oil.

So now we have ULSD, which I think greatly reduces the acid producing component in diesel engines (sulfur). That is probably one significant factor in the extended oil life.

Not to mention the improvements made in lubricating oils over the years. Brings us to Synthetic oil invented by the Germans during WWII.

The next aspect is the aging caused by high temperature and oxidation. Design can resolve the high temperature, particularly in the under crown area of the piston where the oil must cool the piston.

Oxidation is caused by blowby and high temperature. Improved ring design and materials can effectively reduce oxidation.

So, we are in agreement. The larger oil sump is certainly not the explanation for extended oil life. It is a combination of all of the above.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Does that include the filter capacity?


I just had my first oil change (with filter) and it took exactky 7.5 litres.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Well, the volume of oil in a sump definitely affects the length of time between changes, all other things being equal.
> 
> *As the oil is used up, it's acid nuetralizing (TBN) and detergency package are depleted. The larger the volume the longer that package will last, doing it's intended job.*
> 
> ...


All of you d owners sure seem to be more willing to trust in BMW than I am.

There is more to engine oil's specification than TBN. Viscosity is also something to keep an eye on. If the oil is not doing its job of lubricating, parts will fail prematurely, regardless of the acid level.

I am going to be sending samples of the oil off to Blackstone labs to objectively check the status of the oil. The next change (after the 1,200 mile change) will be at 7,500 miles. Depending on what comes back from Blackstone labs, I will decide what interval to use next.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> All of you d owners sure seem to be more willing to trust in BMW than I am.
> 
> There is more to engine oil's specification than TBN. Viscosity is also something to keep an eye on. If the oil is not doing its job of lubricating, parts will fail prematurely, regardless of the acid level.
> 
> I am going to be sending samples of the oil off to Blackstone labs to objectively check the status of the oil. The next change (after the 1,200 mile change) will be at 7,500 miles. Depending on what comes back from Blackstone labs, I will decide what interval to use next.


given that bmw has been doing diesel engines for years and years, i would say that they can be trusted to be proficient about them


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

imtjm said:


> given that bmw has been doing diesel engines for years and years, i would say that they can be trusted to be proficient about them


You are absolutely right - *you* can say that they can be proficient about them. BTW, BMW has been producing the N54 engine for 4 model years (2007, 2008, 2009 & 2010) now. They have a continuing fuel system failure issue where the high pressure fuel pump and/or fuel injectors fail and put the car into limp mode which ultimately requires replacement of either the fuel pump and/or the injectors. Given that BMW has produced 1000s and 1000s of N54 engines, are you saying that BMW can be trusted to be proficient about the N54 engine's fuel system?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

imtjm said:


> given that bmw has been doing diesel engines for years and years, i would say that they can be trusted to be proficient about them


Using that same logic one should be able to say GM should be trusted on gas V8 engines but I seem to recall a few years back they were selling Corvettes with a a full synthetic oil from the factory and all the people who did not do an immediate change of the oil to dino based for break in were having pre-mature blow by issues later in life. I am going to trust the manufacturer but I can certainly understand why some people would not trust any of them.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

listerone said:


> 7.5 litres,to be exact....which is just shy of 8 quarts.


I sure hope my dip stick was calibrated properly because it takes me 9 qts to get it to read full. Be advised that the first restart after a oil change ALWAYS reads low. Let car set for awhile and it will then read full. I have only witnessed this happening on the first start up after an oil change.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

d geek said:


> if the oil in a diesel *isn't *black after 100 miles or so, then you would have a problem! part of the job of the oil in a diesel is to suspend the soot that is an unavoidable byproduct of diesel combustion. suspending the soot keeps it from acting as an abrasive on the metal.


I appreciated what you are saying d geek but as a retired ASE certified master tech I get uncomfortable when I pull the dip stick out and the oil has lost its viscosity. At less than 11,000 all highway miles the oil looked like a tar ball that would not drip off of the dip stick.This is when I get uncomfortable because I have seen alot of engines expire going for that last mile of an oil change interval explode. I have never blown one up changing the oil to often.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> All of you d owners sure seem to be more willing to trust in BMW than I am.
> 
> There is more to engine oil's specification than TBN. Viscosity is also something to keep an eye on. If the oil is not doing its job of lubricating, parts will fail prematurely, regardless of the acid level.
> 
> I am going to be sending samples of the oil off to Blackstone labs to objectively check the status of the oil. The next change (after the 1,200 mile change) will be at 7,500 miles. Depending on what comes back from Blackstone labs, I will decide what interval to use next.


AN, Viscosity works just the same as the acidity. The larger the volume the longer the time it will stay within specification range. And don't forget that viscosity can go either up or down, depending on what is happening to the oil. Diesel fuel dilution is quite common in diesel engines, and that will drive the viscosity down (i.e. less viscous), while water may cause it to go either way. Water may cause an increase in observed oil pressure (depending on where pressure is measured) as it has a higher surface tension which causes it to increase in differential pressure across an oil filter. Oil pressure is usually measured at a high point within the lubricated system, after the filter, so a clogged filter will actually cause high pressure before the filter but low pressure after it.

Oxidation and thermal degradation will cause an increase in viscosity.

Also, viscosity is logrithmic, so just a little amount of contamination can make it swing either way quite a large amount. All other parameters are generally linear.

If you plan to do oil analysis it is best to get a representative sample while it is still hot (or warm). Then you want to take samples at scheduled intervals so you can trend the parameters. Trending is an excellent way to determine performance of the oil and what is really going on in your engine. A bad injector in one cyclinder could cause fuel dilution, and you may never know it.

But as many folks have said before, it is usually cheaper to just replace your oil and filter every 5k or there abouts and not waste your money on oil analysis.

In our large power generation diesels, with oil capacities in the 10-12,000 gals, we take samples every 500 hours or once a month. The oil supply companies usually provide the analysis for free since we buy so much oil.

Please let us know how that Blackstone analysis works out.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Changing the subject a bit here, how are you guys using the sport gear toggle on the steering wheel?

At first I thought one was up and the other down, now I see they are both down shifters.

I am actually using it quite a bit, as I like to use the engine to brake my car vs the brakes. I've noticed that on downshift it will go down all the way to 2nd, but never to 1st, even though it may indicate 1st. Then it switches back to automatic after some 10 seconds or so.

Still figuring these things out, but tons of fun.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Changing the subject a bit here, how are you guys using the sport gear toggle on the steering wheel?
> 
> At first I thought one was up and the other down, now I see they are both down shifters.
> 
> ...


Both pedals are identical to my knowlage, gears get shifted by pull or push. I never drove a stick that I would shift all the way to 1st, 1st is used to get it rolling. Also isn't it in D mode that 'd' always start of the 2nd any how.
T


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just made my first fill up. Price was $2.89 but they include $2 off car wash.
I did not like the way the nozzle fits in the fill hole. It only goes down the neck a few inches, 2 or 3 perhaps. Looked awkward.
I filled by hand as I did not want to rely on the auto cutoff. I was very careful and it looks like it could easily overfill and spill out. There was plenty of evidence of this based on the diesel stained floor and pump area.
Smell is also heavy on the diesel, plus the oily nozzle and handle. Fortunately they had paper towels handy.
It was about half full so took about 9 gals. I reset my computers. Distance to empty was just over 400 miles after fill up.
Filling with diesel is not one of the highlights of this car.
Time to next fill is however far and few inbetween!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I had a slight spill this week because of the lovely way nozzles fit into these. Figures it would happen the week we actually have cold weather else I'd put off Sundays washing.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I recommend disposable gloves for your hands protection (you can get 100 for $10 on line).

T


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

On the messy pumps you really need some gloves for you shoes too.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Both pedals are identical to my knowlage, gears get shifted by pull or push. I never drove a stick that I would shift all the way to 1st, 1st is used to get it rolling. Also isn't it in D mode that 'd' always start of the 2nd any how.
> T


Great, learned something new. Paddles do go both ways, up and down that is. I thought they should but had not felt behind to the backside. Nice fit.

Thanks TLAK!:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> On the messy pumps you really need some gloves for you shoes too.


Yep, at least it wasn't a truck stop.:eeps:

I'll have to look around for a better station to fill at. This was a local Exxon with a hand car wash service. $2.00 bucks off for the wash if you fill up. Price comes out about same as the other stations with the discount.

I really don't want to have to put on gloves, etc...everytime I fill. Next time I'll just grab a paper towel and grab the nozzle with that.

Then you have to figure out how to wipe down those shoes.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

I keep a container of hand cleaner wipes in the trunk for when I fuel the car. They work great to clean the diesel off my hands and any drops that spill on the car....the shoes...that's another problem altogether. I think the "d" cars should come with different floor mats.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Just made my first fill up. Price was $2.89 but they include $2 off car wash.
> I did not like the way the nozzle fits in the fill hole. It only goes down the neck a few inches, 2 or 3 perhaps. Looked awkward.
> I filled by hand as I did not want to rely on the auto cutoff. I was very careful and it looks like it could easily overfill and spill out. There was plenty of evidence of this based on the diesel stained floor and pump area.
> Smell is also heavy on the diesel, plus the oily nozzle and handle. Fortunately they had paper towels handy.
> ...


I had one of the pumps that runs super slow in Troy,Ala I used the set lock on the handle to engage auto pump at the rate of about 1 gallon a minute. I then walked next door to Captain D's for something quick [bad idea]. Upon walking back to my car I notice fuel spewing out of the filler neck like like a geyser. The slow rate of flow by the pump was not strong enough to trip the shut off. I prolly spilled 5 gallons on the ground. I know I should not have left the pump unattended. This sucked totally.Thank god it wasnt gasoline.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I keep a container of hand cleaner wipes in the trunk for when I fuel the car. They work great to clean the diesel off my hands and any drops that spill on the car....the shoes...that's another problem altogether. I think the "d" cars should come with different floor mats.


Could get those all weather mats, maybe would deal with not retaining the smell of diesel off of the shoes. I plan to get mats in the not too soon future, have the tan/beige mats and they show dirt way too well so going to try the black ones instead, I think they will not look bad in there but will not know until I try.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

All,

Picked up my 335d on Weds morning. First of all, I must say that I have to give kudos to Joern Esser (Diplomat and European Delivery Sales) at Passport BMW in Maryland. Don't know how he did it, but per previous threads here's the summary:

a. 19 Oct - car ordered
b. 21 Oct - production no. rec'd
c. 20 Nov - car rec'd at dealership
d. 2 Dec - car picked up - 4 miles total on the odometer.

Love the thing! Will baby it for the break in period. Killing me as I would like to punch it. Have not passed 3.1k rpm nor half-throttle and the thing is a beast. 

Cheers,

-slug


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Great, learned something new. Paddles do go both ways, up and down that is. I thought they should but had not felt behind to the backside. Nice fit.
> 
> Thanks TLAK!:thumbup:


FYI, keep reading around this forum for detail on how the shifter works, but I'll take a stab at summing it up for you:

With shifter in "D":
-Car is in Drive (all shifting is fully automatic)
-Paddle pulled toward you upshifts
-Paddle pushed away from you downshifts
-Car returns to fully automatic Drive after a short period (10 seconds)

With shifter in "S/D":
-Car is in Sport mode
-All shifting is still fully automatic, but shifts are at higher rpm's for a sportier, more agressive driving experience

Now, if you push or pull the paddle (or move the shifter "+" or "-", the car stops being in Sport mode and is in Manual mode. You now completely control the shifting of the engine. At a stop YOU have to downshift all the way to 1st gear. As you accelerate YOU have to use the paddles or shifter to change gears.

To get out of Manual mode, put the car back into "D".


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> You are absolutely right - *you* can say that they can be proficient about them. BTW, BMW has been producing the N54 engine for 4 model years (2007, 2008, 2009 & 2010) now. They have a continuing fuel system failure issue where the high pressure fuel pump and/or fuel injectors fail and put the car into limp mode which ultimately requires replacement of either the fuel pump and/or the injectors. Given that BMW has produced 1000s and 1000s of N54 engines, are you saying that BMW can be trusted to be proficient about the N54 engine's fuel system?


sure, why not


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

I use the paddles to engine brake every chance I get then once stopped I simply flick the console shifter left into manual then immediately back to the right this re-engages full auto mode so when accelerating the computer handles upshifts. I have forgotten that I was in manual mode and ended up revving the engine way higher than I intended thusly killing my mpg's.


----------



## Jauq37 (Jan 31, 2009)

dMabuse said:


> Now, if you push or pull the paddle (or move the shifter "+" or "-", the car stops being in Sport mode and is in Manual mode. You now completely control the shifting of the engine. At a stop YOU have to downshift all the way to 1st gear. As you accelerate YOU have to use the paddles or shifter to change gears.


Good thing about this mode is if you forget to shift, the system will take over and shift at at redline and downshift before the engine bogs and stalls.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,

Took the D out to South Beach last night. Heavy traffic in town, but Hwy was fine. I'm not really seeing the high MPG I was expecting, to be honest. It is in the 26-28mpg range, with a mix of Hwy and City Traffic, lots of stop and go last night.

The average the past 100 miles or so is in the 26.5mpg range. I can see Hwy MPG in the very low 30's running at 80mph.

I've been pretty agressive at my starts, but trying not to get up too much speed. Had an opportunity to open it up on a bridge overpass and reached just over 100mph for a short burst. Does that in a heart beat. I did not notice the sun roof air deflector going down when I hit that speed as someone else has alluded to on this. Lots of noise from the air at that speed.

I think I have the shifters figured out now. If you downshift and reach M1, but your speed is still too high, it will only drop down to M2. You have to hit it again once you are going slow enough and it will finally drop into M1. Don't really need to use much brakes on this thing.

Again, I'm mostly worried about getting a speeding ticket. Just too easy to get up over 80 and it feels real comforatble at 100mph.

Can anybody recommend a good radar detector?:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

There is a thread on here about radar detectors, it is the typical debate that any other car forum has with it being either a Valentine or an Escort. I have an Escort and had it for a number of years but yet to use it in this car just been relying on my dumb luck not to get a ticket.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> OK,
> 
> Took the D out to South Beach last night. Heavy traffic in town, but Hwy was fine. I'm not really seeing the high MPG I was expecting, to be honest. It is in the 26-28mpg range, with a mix of Hwy and City Traffic, lots of stop and go last night.
> 
> ...


A radar detector will do squat if the PD paces you. 80+ mph is real easy to visually identify from a long way back.

One thing that might push the decision toward a new Escort is that the GPS-enabled model can log the location of red-light photo traps.

Also, your driving style sounds a bit on the heavy footed. If you were following that model with a 335i, you would be seeing mileage in the teens.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

imtjm said:


> sure, why not


Fortunately for the owners with multiple failed HPFPs they don't have to rely on BMW's 'proficiency' - they have a lemon law remedy. If I had to rely on BMW's 'proficiency', I would still be dealing with water leaks on the 2008 E93.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

slugdriver said:


> All,
> 
> Picked up my 335d on Weds morning. First of all, I must say that I have to give kudos to Joern Esser (Diplomat and European Delivery Sales) at Passport BMW in Maryland. Don't know how he did it, but per previous threads here's the summary:
> 
> ...


1 month from order to arrival at the dealer is really great! Of course, you are on the East coast, so no having to wait while the boat with your car makes its way down the East coast of the U.S., down through the Caribbean sea, through the Panama Canal, and back up the West coast of Mexico. That was pure torture for me.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> OK,
> 
> Took the D out to South Beach last night. Heavy traffic in town, but Hwy was fine. I'm not really seeing the high MPG I was expecting, to be honest. It is in the 26-28mpg range, with a mix of Hwy and City Traffic, lots of stop and go last night.
> 
> ...


Escort 9500 is the way to go. I didnt want to pay $500 so I was patient and found one off Craigslist missing the mount for $200. I also run the Blinder 45 which is a laser jammer. U tube it they are almost to good to be legal. I try to get a rabbit in front of me while I listen/talk to the truckers on a 55 watt multi band cb with echo.Its funny the oncomming truckers think I am another truck when I ask them what they left behind them.I always know if the next chicken coup i.e. weight station is open LOL...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

stubotmd said:


> Question - if you did not order BMW Assist (or Premium Pkg which includes it) on your 335D, does it still come with Bluetooth that allows you to take cell phone calls thru the speaker system?
> 
> Thanks


I think you could order just the bluetooth option in that case. I got the impression from this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=416113


----------



## stubotmd (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link. After reading the thread, it does seem to state that unless you order either the Premium Pkg or BMW Assist, you get no Bluetooth/cellphone connectivity.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> My mileage was low for the first several thousand miles and started to climb until I reached 40k. Now it seems to be as high as its going to get. I have also found that just a couple of spirited runs on a city loop will really take their toll when trying to go for high mpg's. Be patient it will get better.


OK, just for fun I took it easier today. Same commute, did not accelerate out as fast at stops, and did not go as fast as I might have liked. I was still reaching 75-80 mph on the interstate, otherwise I'd get run over.

Mileage increased to the 31-32mpg range, so an improvement over the jack rabbit approach.

Can be expected.

I'm still looking for those upper 30mpg trips however. I suspect a trip down to the keys on the overseas hwy where top speed is 55mph, I'll top 40mpg. My Tahoe got around 20mpg.

I'll do some quick math and get back on the comparison with my previous commuter car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

What I have noticed is there is absolutely no exhaust smells. I was expecting something out of a diesel, but no smoke, no stink, nada!:thumbup:

Now if we could just get them to get rid of the stink at the pump.:rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> OK, just for fun I took it easier today. Same commute, did not accelerate out as fast at stops, and did not go as fast as I might have liked. I was still reaching 75-80 mph on the interstate, otherwise I'd get run over.
> 
> Mileage increased to the 31-32mpg range, so an improvement over the jack rabbit approach.
> 
> ...


OK, here's the math.

I average about 15,000 miles/year. I'm assuming 32mpg for the 335d and I was getting about 18mpg with my 93 Dodge. I'm assuming Diesel will cost $0.15 more per gallon vs regular gas.

My fuel savings will be $914/year. Assume 5 years and that is almost $5k. Hardly justifies the difference in price of the BMW over the Dodge. My Dodge was $25k in 1993 and the BMW was $50k in 2009. Adjusting the cost of the 1993 Dodge to 2009 dollars, means the Dodge would have cost me about $35,000 today. So a $15k increase in cost of the BMW over the Dodge.

OK, so you can't really compare a 1993 Dodge to a 2010 BMW, can you?:dunno: I'd have to keep the BMW for 15 years to break even, or drive 225,000miles.

I suppose you'd have to compare the 335d with the 335i, to be fair.

Or, just shut up and enjoy the drive!


----------



## bac2ba6 (Aug 13, 2009)

*335d forum*

Yes, I'll join the chorus looking for a 335d forum area. I've been lurking for a couple months now and I guess it's time to report in. I live in the Northern Virginia area near DC.

Took delivery of mine on 24 Oct 09, a 2010 Tasman Green with Saddle Brown Leather and Dark Burl Walnut wood trim, Cold Weather package, Premium package, Sport Package, Park Distance Control, Comfort Access keyless entry, Nav System, Premium HiFi, iPod.

Test drove one last Easter in Germany. That test drive sold me on the car. Those 425 ftlbs are a kick in the pants when you need it but I still am averaging over 32 mpg combined with most of my driving in and around town. I've only put about 2700 on the odometer so far.

A real pleasure to drive.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I'm still looking for those upper 30mpg trips however. I suspect a trip down to the keys on the overseas hwy where top speed is 55mph, I'll top 40mpg. My Tahoe got around 20mpg.


I think your mileage will improve with age......I have 26,000+ miles on the clock now and I am getting 37 mpg with a mix of interstate and mountain driving. Once I get in town and have to sit at a few stop lights and ride behind a couple of blue hairs, my mpg drops down into thee 35's
So I guess the lesson here is drive more/save more...:rofl:


----------



## bac2ba6 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's all about the ride, I mean drive, The garage also holds a K1200LT. Just keeping it in the family. The K12 took a few thousand to finally get broken in too.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> OK, here's the math.
> 
> I average about 15,000 miles/year. I'm assuming 32mpg for the 335d and I was getting about 18mpg with my 93 Dodge. I'm assuming Diesel will cost $0.15 more per gallon vs regular gas.
> 
> ...


And while you are comparing with the 335i, you need to factor in a penalty amount for each time the 335i's HPFP decides to fail and strands you in the middle of a trip that you can't afford to be stranded.

Which gets you to the part about enjoying the drive - when you don't have to worry about the d's HPFP biffing, you can enjoy the trip.:thumbup:


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> OK, here's the math.
> 
> I average about 15,000 miles/year. I'm assuming 32mpg for the 335d and I was getting about 18mpg with my 93 Dodge. I'm assuming Diesel will cost $0.15 more per gallon vs regular gas.
> 
> ...


You are likely not going to see decent mileage until you have close to 10K on the engine. I stay on the interstate and easily pull 36-38 mpg's and I live in ticket teritory [80-90mph].The 335d is not a city mpg champ especially when new.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> You are likely not going to see decent mileage until you have close to 10K on the engine. I stay on the interstate and easily pull 36-38 mpg's and I live in ticket teritory [80-90mph].The 335d is not a city mpg champ especially when new.


I seem to pull that on the interstate with mine right now, I am around 4k miles presently. City driving kills my average though, interested to see if more miles helps or not. I heard it would help with my truck and never seemed to, hopefully this will be a different experience.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> You are likely not going to see decent mileage until you have close to 10K on the engine. I stay on the interstate and easily pull 36-38 mpg's and I live in ticket teritory [80-90mph].The 335d is not a city mpg champ especially when new.


I am getting around 21-23mpg in my 100% city commutes; about 40-43mpg on highway trips. I have about 2000 miles on mine.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I seem to pull that on the interstate with mine right now, I am around 4k miles presently. City driving kills my average though, interested to see if more miles helps or not. I heard it would help with my truck and never seemed to, hopefully this will be a different experience.


I have enjoyed several tanks of 43mpg with a one time high of 46 mpg. This was done by running 55-63 mph[uber boring]. I figure my fuel consumption immediately after I fill up with a calculator. Do NOT attempt to gauge consuption by the dash info this will throw you off every time.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> I have enjoyed several tanks of 43mpg with a one time high of 46 mpg. This was done by running 55-63 mph[uber boring]. I figure my fuel consumption immediately after I fill up with a calculator. Do NOT attempt to gauge consuption by the dash info this will throw you off every time.


I have to track all of my miles and fillups for work so I have an application on my phone that I figure out my consumption with. So basically the same thing as doing it by calculator. Reason why I am pretty sure I get around that with just interstate is for the few rare times I have been doing solely interstate driving for 100+ miles and noticed how that tank lasted compared to others. I have noticed also that around 55 that the economy shoots up extremely high and agree not only boring but around here not too safe with how others drive.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

I replaced the RFT's with 1 profile taller tire.This has helped lower the rpm's yielding a mile ot two per gallon.The taller sidewall also absorbs bumps alot better.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> I replaced the RFT's with 1 profile taller tire.This has helped lower the rpm's yielding a mile ot two per gallon.The taller sidewall also absorbs bumps alot better.


Did it change your speedo readings any?


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Did it change your speedo readings any?


My d read 3-4 mph fast. Now with the reduced rpm's it is spot on and reads exactly the same speed as my Garmin Nuvi 1690


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> My d read 3-4 mph fast. Now with the reduced rpm's it is spot on and reads exactly the same speed as my Garmin Nuvi 1690


Nice, guess that is one easy way to fix the high speedo readings that I have read all BMWs have and to get a better ride out of the deal.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

of course a taller tire will affect the odo reading too


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> of course a taller tire will affect the odo reading too


Yeah I forgot the odo is correct but speedo reads high on purpose.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I did not actualy see the bottle but as he described it to me it was a 4-5 gallon container the guy was holding up with a tube running into the car.


Either way the DEF tank refills as fast as you can refuel my Honda riding mower.What a lame excuse for a SA to use as an excuse for a 3 hour service. Thats why I service my car my self.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilalleykatt said:


> Either way the DEF tank refills as fast as you can refuel my Honda riding mower.What a lame excuse for a SA to use as an excuse for a 3 hour service. Thats why I service my car my self.


It probably was the lame excuse passed on to him. But if it is so fast then why did it take someone else 2 hours for I assume the exact same thing.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

After getting my 2010 335d from the dealer Monday night, I've already seen two codes. The first was for a turn signal that persisted until I turned the car off and then back on. The right front signal ceased to work t=and the rear was flashing fast prior to the restart.

The second code came this morning for low tire pressure. I went to check the tires and the door sticker says 33 psi for the front, 41 psi for rear. I found the dealer had put 33 psi in all 4. I filled the rears to 41 psi and reset the TPMS. My mileage (all alround town) was 30.1 mpg on the first tank, we'll see if it goes up now.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I did not actualy see the bottle but as he described it to me it was a 4-5 gallon container the guy was holding up with a tube running into the car.


The dealer sells the botles with the threaded fitting but both times my DEF tank has been serviced, the tech had a clear plastic jug that held maybe 5 gallons. It had a couple of tubes that came out of it and was hung from a stand like an I V would hang on in hospital.
Neither time did it take the entire jug of DEF to fill the tank.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> The dealer sells the botles with the threaded fitting but both times my DEF tank has been serviced, the tech had a clear plastic jug that held maybe 5 gallons. It had a couple of tubes that came out of it and was hung from a stand like an I V would hang on in hospital.
> Neither time did it take the entire jug of DEF to fill the tank.


Did they drain what was in the car first or just top it off? They told me they drained then filled and consider my miles that probably means they drained a lot. I though the car held 5-6 gallons total but I could be wrong on that since I read the figure online and a long time ago.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> That is a lot better than the Summer when it is 120 degrees for like 4 weeks in a row.


I think it might have reached 120 once for a few minutes this year... 
so..


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> I think it might have reached 120 once for a few minutes this year...
> so..


Down near Ft Huachuca it seems to regularly get into the 120s in the summer. Even for a couple of minutes, 120 is more than I care for.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Did they drain what was in the car first or just top it off? They told me they drained then filled and consider my miles that probably means they drained a lot. I though the car held 5-6 gallons total but I could be wrong on that since I read the figure online and a long time ago.


I'm not sure that it was drained....it was drained or purged or something. 
It appeared to me as though more than one tube was connected to the car and fluid came out while fluid was going in.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> I'm not sure that it was drained....it was drained or purged or something.
> It appeared to me as though more than one tube was connected to the car *and fluid came out while fluid was going in*.


That sounds like a waste of fluid. The IV-type dispenser experience sounds like the techs are still learning to use it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I'm not sure that it was drained....it was drained or purged or something.
> It appeared to me as though more than one tube was connected to the car and fluid came out while fluid was going in.


interesting, I am sure it is the exact same thing they did here. I just did not watch to see. The delay did not bother me, but still nice to at least see someone had one that took a good bit of time. The more I think about it, when I got there he said it might take two hours but was unsure since they had never done one before. I am sure there was some learning experience time factored into mine to account for the extra 45-50 minutes. Plus imagine the additional exhaust fluid in my car compared to yours did not help things. Just assuming yours had less since mine had 5300ish miles when this was done.

I'd rather deal with 120 dry heat then the super humid 100+ days we get here.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> interesting, I am sure it is the exact same thing they did here. I just did not watch to see. The delay did not bother me, but still nice to at least see someone had one that took a good bit of time. The more I think about it, when I got there he said it might take two hours but was unsure since they had never done one before. I am sure there was some learning experience time factored into mine to account for the extra 45-50 minutes. Plus imagine the additional exhaust fluid in my car compared to yours did not help things. Just assuming yours had less since mine had 5300ish miles when this was done.
> 
> *I'd rather deal with 120 dry heat then the super humid 100+ days we get here*.


I'd rather not deal with either the 120 dry heat or 100+ humid heat. Or, the snow. Which is why I live where I live.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Did they drain what was in the car first or just top it off? They told me they drained then filled and consider my miles that probably means they drained a lot. I though the car held 5-6 gallons total but I could be wrong on that since I read the figure online and a long time ago.


Can anyone give me a reason why the DEF fluid would ever need to be drained on a car that is being serviced for the first time.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing but did not bother to ask when I was there. Unless there is some sort of expiration of the fluid them I have a hard time understanding why go through that trouble. Sounds though from the other experience it is maybe drained into the same jug filling the car at the same time.


----------



## Lilalleykatt (Jun 13, 2009)

There are 2 fill spouts on the DEF tank. I think that one of the 2 lines you speak of is actually used as an equalization vent that helps speed the filling of the tank. I also do not think that synthetic urea has any expiration date.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

From this thread on another site I got the following quote:

http://forums.mwerks.com/zerothread?id=4519018&postid=59792459#59792459



> This is from BMW's fluid chart
> _Vehicles are factory-filled with DEF (diesel engine additive), also known as AdBluereg;. DEF is stored in two separate
> reservoirs within the vehicle. The "active" reservoir from which the DEF is injected into the exhaust system holds approx.
> 1.6 gallons. It is heated at low exterior temperatures to prevent the DEF from freezing. The second reservoir feeds the
> ...


So I have no clue what the reasoning is from BMW to do this but as you can see it says to drain and fill. I know if I were in your shoes and doing it myself I would just top the thing off but while I am getting it done for free then I am not going to argue their procedure.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you read more into that thread it says the fluid has a limited shelf life of 18-24 months and also that when exposed to high temps(120F or more) that it breaks down to ammonia. So my guess is BMW is just trying to cover their tails by draining and refilling since they would not know for sure how old the stuff in the car is or what temperatures it has been exposed too.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> If you read more into that thread it says the fluid has a limited shelf life of 18-24 months and also that when exposed to high temps(120F or more) that it breaks down to ammonia. So my guess is BMW is just trying to cover their tails but draining and refilling since they would not know for sure how old the stuff in the car is or what temperatures it has been exposed too.


They also wouldn't know how long it will be before the next service will take place.

The reason for the drain and fill rather than simply topping off seems obvious, though. Ammonia is pretty volatile and the EPA certification assumes a certain amount of it available during catalytic cleaning.

TED


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also noticed in that quote that the two fittings behind the door is one for each tank. So the two lines going into it from the dealers IV setup would appear to just be for filling purposes and not any sort of draining/pulling.


----------



## mattw151 (Dec 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> Yesterday I got a warning light when I was leaving work to go home. I had no idea what it meant, it flashed for a while then would change to a triangle with an exclaimation.:dunno:
> It was freaking me out. I thought it could have been anything or everything, even swore I felt like I had a flat tire or something.
> It was the right front turn signal, apparently went out. This morning it all was working fine.
> ...


i'm seeing this too. i have about 170 miles. left front turn signal. it's intermittent, mainly at night. let me know what you hear on this. i'm going to get it in to service after the holidays.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

I was starting to get my taxes in order for 2009 and checkd the IRS web site regarding the clean diesel credit (http://www.irs.gov/businesses/corporations/article/0,,id=214283,00.html). Right now the 2010 BMW models are not listed like they were for 2009.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

imtjm said:


> i agree...i find i get better gas mileage around 65mph v. 55mph...seems the sucker doesn't know what it wants to do between 50-58mph.


For my "d" the sweet spot is around 78 mph on the BMW speedo....74 on the GPS. That is the point where I get the best fuel mileage, however my winter tires have cost me about 1 mpg it seems.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> For my "d" the sweet spot is around 78 mph on the BMW speedo....74 on the GPS. That is the point where I get the best fuel mileage, however my winter tires have cost me about 1 mpg it seems.


My speedo is off by the same amount. Can't this be corrected by the service group, or is it a built in "feature"? I'd rather know the real rate of speed that I'm traveling at without having to use the Garmin tom figure it out.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

csecard said:


> My speedo is off by the same amount. Can't this be corrected by the service group, or is it a built in "feature"? I'd rather know the real rate of speed that I'm traveling at without having to use the Garmin tom figure it out.


It is done on purpose on BMW cars. There are some threads somewhere on here that explain why it is done. You could change you tire size to compensate for it but then your odometer will not be correct like it currently is.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> It is done on purpose on BMW cars. There are some threads somewhere on here that explain why it is done.


I read somewhere that it's because German law provides for serious fines for a car manufacturer whose vehiles have speedometers that are even a tiny bit too slow...displaying a speed that's even slightly slower than actual speed.I guess to compensate,they intentionally adjust them the other way to avoid the fines...appearently they don't penalize for speedometers that are "too fast".


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Something I noticed today that I didn't notice on my old BMW. When the 2nd low gas warning came on (you know, the more intrusive one that tells you that you better fill up soon, or else), I also got the SES light. Is this new specifically to the 335d, or just the 2010 models...or is it part of a new software update included late this year?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Something I noticed today that I didn't notice on my old BMW. When the 2nd low gas warning came on (you know, the more intrusive one that tells you that you better fill up soon, or else), I also got the SES light. Is this new specifically to the 335d, or just the 2010 models...or is it part of a new software update included late this year?


I do not get it on my 2009


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

listerone said:


> I read somewhere that it's because German law provides for serious fines for a car manufacturer whose vehiles have speedometers that are even a tiny bit too slow...displaying a speed that's even slightly slower than actual speed.I guess to compensate,they intentionally adjust them the other way to avoid the fines...appearently they don't penalize for speedometers that are "too fast".


Actually, they do, but there was slack in that standard when last I checked.

TED


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Something I noticed today that I didn't notice on my old BMW. When the 2nd low gas warning came on (you know, the more intrusive one that tells you that you better fill up soon, or else), I also got the SES light. Is this new specifically to the 335d, or just the 2010 models...


Mine is an '09 and I've been told by BMW that,for example,the fuel filler cap,if not replaced properly or if you fill up with the car running,can set off the SES.What you've described has never happened to me,but.....


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I can tell you that wasn't the case.

I called to schedule an appointment, and the first thing I was asked was if I was low on gas, and if so, that was likely why the SES came on.

Once I filled up the tank, and shut the car off/turned it back on, the SES was gone.

*shrugs* Seems silly to not only have the big old gas tank image & the SES light...like we're not going to notice the gas tank image.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Well if you run out of fuel in the D it is not good at all, thus they want to make SURE you dont


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had mine damn near to the point of running on "fumes" and still did not get that but maybe because mine is an 09.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say that my last run was on ---, and I put 16.7 gallons in the tank.

I have this thing about figuring out where the limit really is....most I put in my E90 328i was 17.1.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> During break-in, I've been averaging about 26 mpg compared to about 21 on the accord. This is my first tank after break-in and I'm about 21 mpg with liberal throttle...love the feel of powering through turns. I'm getting about 385 mi/tank w/ about 45 mi remaining. I've also seen some decrease in efficiency with the cold weather. It has decent fuel efficiency but unless you're doing primarily highway driving, it's not going to pay for itself anytime soon. It does still have other perks...you can park in the Low Emission and Fuel Efficient Vehicle spaces at the Harris Teeter.


Back from the Holidays, missed the "d". Forgot I left it in the garage on empty, so first thing was to fill er up for the fourth time now. I have approx 1200 miles, averaging 400+ miles per fill (15-16 gals each time). MPG on computer is running around 28-30 on average, mix of Hwy and City, I'd say about 60% Hwy and 40% city. I admit I have a heavy foot. I think my actual mileage is slightly better than the computer is saying. I'll double check that next opportunity to do a road trip.

I found the right station to fill up now. There is a Mobil near my house that has a double pump for diesel. It has one for trucks and one for cars, both on the same pumping station. I was wondering what was the difference but realized it is only the size of the nozzle. I had a successful fill today, no burps. It's all good!:thumbup:


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW!! I just noticed that as of this posting, 7 more and we hit 50,000 views! :beerchug:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> WOW!! I just noticed that as of this posting, 7 more and we hit 50,000 views! :beerchug:


Well, here is my attempt to put the thread over the top....:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I found the right station to fill up now. There is a Mobil near my house that has a double pump for diesel. It has one for trucks and one for cars, both on the same pumping station. I was wondering what was the difference but realized it is only the size of the nozzle. I had a successful fill today, no burps. It's all good!:thumbup:


I am almost 7k miles into ownership and still not found the right pump for this car. I have found two pumps that at least pump at a reasonable rate, all others are painfully slow. I think every pump I have used has either spilled fuel over my fender and wheel/tire or would have had I not caught it in time. I am to the point of always watching the fill neck and trying to slow things down for the last gallon to try and avoid a spillage but not been successful the past two times. Getting to be quite annoying considering never run into slow pump issues with the other two cars, even when using the same exact pumps and never had spillage issues with any of my diesels in the past 20 some odd years of having diesel cars with the exception of when I purposely try to fill a vehicle up to the very brim of the fill neck.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

And we are now at 50,066 views....:beerchug:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Any changes coming for 2011 335d?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

None that I've heard about


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

^ werd


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Route 66 said:


> I know State Farm has this policy also.


State Farm has what policy? I have State Farm and the scenario that I outlined was followed by them - a couple of years ago, I was rear-ended by a driver who was covered through Allstate. I insisted on having my car repaired at the dealer's body shop (which was not 'approved' by State Farm or Allstate). When my car was ready, I wrote the body shop a check for my Collision deductible. About 60 days later, I received a check for $250 from State Farm for my Collision deductible.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I have Allstate and the person that hit me has Geico, they got the ticket and are at fault. I called Geico first and then Allstate, Allstate though told me since the other person is at fault and their insurance is covering it that I do not need to start something with them. Geico claims that they will not send a person out to assess the damages if the car is drivable. If drivable they say I have to go to one of their certified body shops to get the estimate done then I can take the car elsewhere to get the work done. They essentially are trying to steer me, which is illegal in Texas but they are trying it in a hazy way so not quite sure how that argument is going to pan out. *I can and might go the direction you just mentioned where I do in fact use Allstate and then let them battle it out with Geico for the payment.*
> 
> I am waiting for the owner of the body shop, that the dealer referred me to, to call me back. Going to see what he says in regards to dealing with the insurance companies. I will ask about diminished value as well. The damage is not horrible, but best I can tell it will need a bumper cover, probable misc items behind that, and not sure on the exhaust(passenger side tip does have a slight crease in it at that very lease) then of course head rests will need to be dealt with but I think that maybe is just a resetting of things.
> 
> Crummy iPhone pics attached for your enjoyment, too bad I have none of the Honda or better yet the leg brace the girl was wearing on her right leg when she plowed into me but those are on the Blackberry.


You might as well let Allstate fight with Geico. That is one of the things they are supposed to do as your insurance company (at least that is how it works in California).

You definitely have some damage to your car. Be sure to get it inspected for damage behind the bumper cover. If it were me, I wouldn't let the car be taken anywhere but to a BMW approved bodyshop. I hope the active headrests did their job.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am going to get an estimate from the place that will be doing the work and is certified to do BMW work then take that with me when I deal with Geico doing the estimate. Unless the place that will be doing the work tells me just leave the car with them and they will handle Geico and getting them to do an estimate, still waiting on a call back and probably going to just drive over there soon. I have actually found examples where people never got their deductible back when going the other route and dealing actually with Geico or Allstate.


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

Mungo So Cal said:


> On my first commute (1 to 2 times a week) to LA today the gauge says I averaged 38.5 mpg. The car only has 300 miles on it -- still on the tank of gas that it came with. There was only light traffic and I was generally driving between 70 and 80 in "D" mode.
> 
> I had been expecting it to take quite a bit of break in to reach this mileage. Even if it overestimates true mpg, I was very surprised.


Highway miles or city or combo? I have 188K miles on my 2001 330xi and expect to replace it this year. I drive 500 miles/week and am seriously considering the 335d as my next vehicle.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

spacegeek said:


> Highway miles or city or combo? I have 188K miles on my 2001 330xi and expect to replace it this year. I drive 500 miles/week and am seriously considering the 335d as my next vehicle.


I drive around 700 miles per week and it is a combo of highway and city, more highway than city though. My mileage for the last few tanks has been 27.2, 30.1, 29.1, 27.5, and 30.9 Those are all for the same drive but the spots I hit traffic in has varied a great deal with the holidays. For the most part it has been 28-29. I think if I did just or mainly highway that it would be mid to high 30s, the car really seems to shine for steady highway cruising when it comes to mpg.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Can someone post a photo of where the oil filter is located? Is it the round cylinder to the driver's side of the engine with a hex on top labeled "45nm"?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

dMabuse said:


> Can someone post a photo of where the oil filter is located? Is it the round cylinder to the driver's side of the engine with a hex on top labeled "45nm"?


The oil filter is on the top in front of the driver side (near the oil dipstick). To remove it you need a standard 32 mm socket.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

dMabuse said:


> Can someone post a photo of where the oil filter is located? Is it the round cylinder to the driver's side of the engine with a hex on top labeled "45nm"?


Yes that should be it. I don't have a pic but it's right next to the dipstick.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

There is a picture of the engine on page 11 of this document. The oil filter is in front of the dipstick. You cannot see it in the picture because the angle of the picture and it is just below the engine cover.
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesandfuels/pdfs/deer_2008/session5/deer08_hiemesch.pdf


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

montr said:


> There is a picture of the engine on page 11 of this document. The oil filter is in front of the dipstick. You cannot see it in the picture because the angle of the picture and it is just below the engine cover.
> http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesandfuels/pdfs/deer_2008/session5/deer08_hiemesch.pdf


Good document! Now the trick would be to find something talking about the new developments/modifications of the US engine over the euro engine. 

That would be cool.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I drive around 700 miles per week and it is a combo of highway and city, more highway than city though. My mileage for the last few tanks has been 27.2, 30.1, 29.1, 27.5, and 30.9 Those are all for the same drive but the spots I hit traffic in has varied a great deal with the holidays. For the most part it has been 28-29. *I think if I did just or mainly highway that it would be mid to high 30s, the car really seems to shine for steady highway cruising when it comes to mpg*.


+1. But I am not turning down the city mpgs. My 335i E93 was returning 17 - 18 when I was driving it in city trips. The times I have been driving the d in the same city trips, I have been seeing 25 - 26, which is almost 50% better.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

montr said:


> There is a picture of the engine on page 11 of this document. The oil filter is in front of the dipstick. You cannot see it in the picture because the angle of the picture and it is just below the engine cover.
> http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesandfuels/pdfs/deer_2008/session5/deer08_hiemesch.pdf


Interesting attachment thanks :thumbup:


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> +1. But I am not turning down the city mpgs. My 335i E93 was returning 17 - 18 when I was driving it in city trips. The times I have been driving the d in the same city trips, I have been seeing 25 - 26, which is almost 50% better.


pretty great huh


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> pretty great huh


And then there is the 425 lb-ft. Nothing like squirting away from traffic. I just have to keep my head on a swivel to make sure I don't attract 'unwanted attention'.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> +1. But I am not turning down the city mpgs. My 335i E93 was returning 17 - 18 when I was driving it in city trips. The times I have been driving the d in the same city trips, I have been seeing 25 - 26, which is almost 50% better.


I am just not impressed with the city economy at all. Perhaps if I were comparing to a 335i I'd maybe feel different about it.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I am just not impressed with the city economy at all. Perhaps if I were comparing to a 335i I'd maybe feel different about it.


sorry to stray off topic some, but I really wish they offered the US the 330D. That my friend is a perfect balance of MPG and power. I think the 335 can be overkill sometimes. It's just as fast as the 335D according to numbers.

330D has 245HP/384lbs and can get over 50MPG highway - and comes in a 6 speed manual! :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd have to drive a 330 to know if I liked it. I typically do not like standard transmissions in diesels so ability to get one has no appeal to me. Wish I had a boost gauge on the 335 because seems like the boost comes on a little too easily. If it really does then that might explain the fuel consumption for city type driving.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

*My First "Free" Oil Change*

Just got a "service required" display on my screen and found that my "d" wants an oil change.I changed it,at personal expense,at about 3K miles (Mobil 1 ESP+filter).I've read horror stories (here?...elsewhere?...can't recall) about dealers using oil that's not "LL-04" approved on diesels...probably out of ignorance.Anyone have such an experience? Any experiences (good or bad) regarding dealer oil changes for their "d" would be appreciated.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

To my untrained eye it looks like my 2010 335d has a drain plug on its differential. Could this possibly be true? 

There's a bolt near the bottom of the diff that requires a hex tool to open. Is this the "fill" or "drain" hole? It looks too low to be the fill hole.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> Just got a "service required" display on my screen and found that my "d" wants an oil change.I changed it,at personal expense,at about 3K miles (Mobil 1 ESP+filter).I've read horror stories (here?...elsewhere?...can't recall) about dealers using oil that's not "LL-04" approved on diesels...probably out of ignorance.Anyone have such an experience? Any experiences (good or bad) regarding dealer oil changes for their "d" would be appreciated.


The only bad part about my experience was that the "exhaust piss" took forever to get done. They said it was like an IV going into the tank but who knows how much truth behind that. I think mine took 40-50 minutes longer than someone elses and overall was upwards of a 3 hour stay at the dealer. The dealer actually recommended that I get a free loaner car for future oil changes. At the time I speculated it took long from just it being the first time they ever did one or perhaps because my car probably had a good bit of "exhaust piss" in it due to the low miles(5300ish) that it came in for it's oil change. Figured the level might make a difference since they are supposed to drain the tanks then fill them up.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

dMabuse said:


> To my untrained eye it looks like my 2010 335d has a drain plug on its differential. Could this possibly be true?
> 
> There's a bolt near the bottom of the diff that requires a hex tool open. Is this the fill or drain hole? It looks to low to be the fill hole.


A picture would help if possible. If you're talking about the hex bolt that's on the rear cover and is located about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the differential, then that would be your fill plug. You are supposed to top it off with differential oil up to the lower edge of the opening of the screw plug. You will also need to replace the O-ring on that plug and tighten to 60Nm.

I don't think you'll need to be changing that fluid out for some time though.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I am just not impressed with the city economy at all. Perhaps if I were comparing to a 335i I'd maybe feel different about it.


27mpg in the city seems pretty good to me. and that is not driving granny style



















you can see all cars from 2009 on page 6
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/FEG/FEG2009.pdf


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

andyffer said:


> 27mpg in the city seems pretty good to me. and that is not driving granny style


I am not impressed because as I have stated before my old Mercedes for the same commute and driving the same speeds on the freeway nets me 29.x mpg. My 335 nets me anywhere from 27-31 mpg for that drive. The 335 I know for a fact gets a ton better mpg for straight freeway driving but I never did a straight freeway drive on the Mercedes to give a definite number on what it gets, but most certainly never heard of another getting high 30s or low 40s like I have seen 335d's do. So if the Mercedes does worse on the freeway and the averages of tanks are around the same then I am losing economy during non-cruising scenarios(city driving). So I just am not impressed at all with how the 335d does fuel economy wise for me in the city.

I also have not done just purely city driving but have several tanks where I got 27mpg for the average during that commute. I am commuting from Atascocita, Tx to the Westchase District in Houston daily. I take the HOV lane in/out of Houston and live about 6 miles away from the entrance to that. I tend to get in city driving around Houston for at most 20 miles and the rest is either HOV, freeway or tollway, all just cruising at constant speeds. I tend to put at least 110 miles per day on the car, so 32 out of 110 is city, round it up to 45 and I still am doing a large chunk of highway regardless of how you figure things.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

^ I get better fuel mileage than a Yaris ^
HAHAHAHAHAHAHahahahahahaahahah


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Jim E. said:


> A picture would help if possible. If you're talking about the hex bolt that's on the rear cover and is located about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the differential, then that would be your fill plug. You are supposed to top it off with differential oil up to the lower edge of the opening of the screw plug. You will also need to replace the O-ring on that plug and tighten to 60Nm.
> 
> *I don't think you'll need to be changing that fluid out for some time though.*
> 
> ...


You would be surprised how much initial break-in metal particles can accumulate in the oil. For confirmation, send a sample off for analysis. When I had a 2001 GMC Yukon Denali, I sent in a sample of the factory fill off for analysis at around 12,000 miles. The net of the report was that there was an accumulation of metal from the wear-in (first ~3,000 miles) and the viscosity was at the bottom 10% of specification.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

dMabuse said:


> To my untrained eye it looks like my 2010 335d has a drain plug on its differential. Could this possibly be true?
> 
> There's a bolt near the bottom of the diff that requires a hex tool open. Is this the fill or drain hole? It looks to low to be the fill hole.


As Jim E. posted, the plug you are referring to is the fill plug. The only way to 'drain' the differential fluid is A.) remove the cover (which will then require a replacement gasket), or B.) suck out the old fluid (vacuum suction device) and replace it with new. With B.), you won't get all of the old fluid out, but you will get the vast majority out.


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, my buddy is claiming to get 27mpg in the city right now. I didn't really believe him, but since everyone else is claiming about the same then it must be true. I do know that he drives like a Grandma so that really help too.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is another BMW document about their Diesel Technology:
http://www.californiadieseldays.com/pdfs/TomBaloga_BMW_CADieselDays.pdf


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with snipe. City driving is just not the d's forte, but it's a give and take. I assume snipe's mercedes isn't as much fun to drive around the city or even the highway as the d is. I would think the fast spooling smaller turbo has something to do with it but personally, I would rather have that than trade in more MPG. What we really need is for the hybrid diesels to come out.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

GoHamilton said:


> I agree with snipe. City driving is just not the d's forte, but it's a give and take. I assume snipe's mercedes isn't as much fun to drive around the city or even the highway as the d is. I would think the fast spooling smaller turbo has something to do with it but personally, I would rather have that than trade in more MPG. *What we really need is for the hybrid diesels to come out*.


How is a hybrid diesel going to solve the challenge of city mpgs while retaining the get up and go of the current 335d? I read one article (can't find the link at the moment) that argued that by swapping a diesel for the gasser in the Toyota Prius, you could wring out an additional 25% in City and Highway mpg rating. However, to get that additional efficiency, you are looking at Prius-like acceleration (10 seconds 0-60). I doubt that even diesel fans on the Fest would countenance a 0-60 time of 10 seconds for their ds. I could be mistaken; but somehow, I tend to doubt it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

montr said:


> Here is another BMW document about their Diesel Technology:
> http://www.californiadieseldays.com/pdfs/TomBaloga_BMW_CADieselDays.pdf


That was a great resource. Thank you for sharing. There were some really informative slides. I liked the one showing the DEF tanks between the X5 and 335. It would have been nice to put a ruler in the middle between the tanks for reference purposes (the 335d's DEF tank looks positively dinky next to the X5's).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

listerone said:


> Just got a "service required" display on my screen and found that my "d" wants an oil change.I changed it,at personal expense,at about 3K miles (Mobil 1 ESP+filter).I've read horror stories (here?...elsewhere?...can't recall) about dealers using oil that's not "LL-04" approved on diesels...probably out of ignorance.Anyone have such an experience? *Any experiences (good or bad) regarding dealer oil changes for their "d" would be appreciated*.


I had the oil and filter changed at the nearby dealer at just after 1,200 miles. There is a different oil that is specified for diesel service. It is 5w-30 viscosity and LL-04 certified.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Little of topic, although on D subject, I just drove wife's uncle MB S-class diesel (don't know what year 4-6 years maybe) it had 380k kilometers - engine run like new, but what was more surprising his automatic transmissions was flawless which really surprised me. Also, took few rides in taxi with diesel (mostly MB they are very common here) with way over 500k kilometers


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

The real question will be how long the d's A/T lasts. The rest of the drivetrain can easily go 300,000+ miles. 500,000 miles would not be out of the realm of possibility - *IF* the A/T lasts. Electronics and emission control systems, in particular, the particulate filter and exhaust fluid system will be other question marks.

I would love to be posting on BF in 15+ years about how well my d has held up. Time will tell.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> How is a hybrid diesel going to solve the challenge of city mpgs while retaining the get up and go of the current 335d? I read one article (can't find the link at the moment) that argued that by swapping a diesel for the gasser in the Toyota Prius, you could wring out an additional 25% in City and Highway mpg rating. However, to get that additional efficiency, you are looking at Prius-like acceleration (10 seconds 0-60). I doubt that even diesel fans on the Fest would countenance a 0-60 time of 10 seconds for their ds. I could be mistaken; but somehow, I tend to doubt it.


I have no articles handy but I know Mercedes has done a handful of different hybrid cars that use diesel engines. I am not sure if they have been released to the market yet or not because last time I looked into it they were having issues getting sources for their battery type selection. I think many years ago Dodge did a prototype hybrid Intrepid that used diesel and got something like high 60s or low 70s mpg on the freeway during their tests. I believe VW did a prototype diesel hybrid in I think the Pasat but maybe the sedan(Phatom?) bigger than that but regardless recall it getting some insanely high mpg for such a large car.

I thought even BMW is working on some hybrids but do not recall the details on them, just recall talking to someone at the dealer about it one day when waiting. I think it was in the bigger cars like the 7 series and X6 or something along those lines, it honestly went in one ear and out the other at the time since was not a vehicle I'd ever attempt to buy new.

I have not gotten the impression from reading any of those articles that any of those cars had Prius like acceleration, but I could be wrong, I am sure if someone dug up the articles they would have some performance numbers within them. Perhaps the issue with going to diesel in the Prius is you still end up with a tiny engine due to engine bay constraints.



GoHamilton said:


> I agree with snipe. City driving is just not the d's forte, but it's a give and take. I assume snipe's mercedes isn't as much fun to drive around the city or even the highway as the d is. I would think the fast spooling smaller turbo has something to do with it but personally, I would rather have that than trade in more MPG. What we really need is for the hybrid diesels to come out.


You are right, they are night and day in regards to acceleration(fun). The S class though I'd dare say is a more comfortable ride but I once saw someone on here refer to new Mercedes as the Buicks of Germany due to the way they ride in comparisons to the new BMWs. I think the d is a happy mix of power and economy but if I am just looking at the economy it simply does not impress me at all for its non highway use.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Considering that the 335i gets about 16-17 mpg in the city, and I'm getting 22-23 (in winter) with more low-end torque, I'll take it.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is some info on the oil for diesel engine with particulate filter:
http://www.acea.be/images/uploads/files/20090105_081211_ACEA_Oil_Sequences_Final.pdf

and info on quality of fuel:
http://www.acea.be/images/uploads/aq/Final WWFC 4 Sep 2006.pdf


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is a tool to compare BMW LL04 oil spec to other mfg spec and standard:
http://www.lubrizol.com/EuropeanEngineOils/RelativePerformanceToolIntro.html


----------



## marius76 (Dec 9, 2009)

*urea*

I have a question about urea. I did only 5000 miles and my urea tank is almost empty. According to manual, "urea is refilled during regular service. Under certain conditions, e.g. especially frequent accelerations or operation of the vehicle at high altitudes, it may become necessary to refill the fluid between service appointments.... Because of its physical properties, it may be necessary to refill urea between regular service appointments at temperature below +23 F."

Ive to admit to frequent accelerations as well as for the past month temperature is way below +23F in Midwest (I did 2500 miles during this period), but did anyone have to refill urea so early?

Also in the past (car had 600 miles that time) I had discovered some white stuff on rubber hoses which go to urea tank. I clean it and next day was the same. I forwarded this to BMW service and they said that its normal and they think it's sulfur mixed with moisture in the fuel and diesel exhaust fluid. Any other experiences?







,






,


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr said:


> Here is some info on the oil for diesel engine with particulate filter:
> http://www.acea.be/images/uploads/files/20090105_081211_ACEA_Oil_Sequences_Final.pdf
> 
> and info on quality of fuel:
> http://www.acea.be/images/uploads/aq/Final WWFC 4 Sep 2006.pdf


:thumbup: thanks very much for posting these!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Speaking of oil, what is everyones computer saying for their oil change intervals? Mine had been saying 13k and last I checked says 12k, first change was around 5.3k at which point it was saying I think 8k but I did not write it down so might be wrong on it. First change was done due to it being 12 months and not due to reaching the miles. I am sitting around 7100 right now but after this week will have my truck back and planning to park the d for awhile and rack some miles on something else since I am figuring by Sunday I will be around 7500 or so. Since they are free, I do not mind it being shorter than I'd expect intervals, I am used to 7500 as per Ford for my truck and light duty use, but just curious what other peoples cars are saying.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The distance to interval will change based on driving habits. The car adjusts to you.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know that, but I am still curious what others are seeing on theirs.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Jim E. said:


> Jetta TDI taxis are not uncommon in NYC btw.


I've heard that before.I get to Manhattan,on average,a couple of times a month but I've never seen one.OTOH,I've seens hundreds of hybrid cabs (Toyota/Nissan).


----------



## knbcpab (Jan 2, 2010)

Why does everyone always have to justify the fuel prices?. Who cares... Here is the bottom line. I bought the 335d last Thursday. Simply put, I am blown away by this car. Those of you who want to talk 0-60 or 1/4 mile or lower cost (remember the 4500 Eco Credit on the 335d now extended to end of March) forget it, BUY the Diesel. My car went back to the dealer to today for Sat Radio Install. They dropped off a 335 Couple 09' for the day. Simply put there is just no comparison between these two cars. Forget the gas... go diesel. My car's Torque is just about the most insane thing I have ever experienced in a car. The 335 gas just doesn't have the same get up and go. All the reasons above listed for the 335d over the 335i make perfect sense and I agree. But again these are completely different cars and those of you trying to justify the cost ought to just race and out buy the 335d now @ a 4500 savings. enough said


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> How is a hybrid diesel going to solve the challenge of city mpgs while retaining the get up and go of the current 335d? I read one article (can't find the link at the moment) that argued that by swapping a diesel for the gasser in the Toyota Prius, you could wring out an additional 25% in City and Highway mpg rating. However, to get that additional efficiency, you are looking at Prius-like acceleration (10 seconds 0-60). I doubt that even diesel fans on the Fest would countenance a 0-60 time of 10 seconds for their ds. I could be mistaken; but somehow, I tend to doubt it.


Maybe I shouldn't throw the term hybrid around since there's so much marketing pretense with it now. I wouldn't mix the d with a prius electric motor. I would put a stronger engine in...aka tesla and drop the small turbo on the d. Now you've got kick ass electric torque from 0 and then kick ass diesel torque after the electric engine gives up. You could cruise the highways with diesel efficiency and turbo/electric power when needed. Don't mix the d with a prius, PLEASE! Think BMW Vision Efficient Dynamics Concept. Hopefully by the time I drive my d into the ground I'll be able to pick up one of these.


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried to use the sport mode on the car today and I just started laughing. I could totally tell the difference in the 5, but in the d, it's really negligible. Wouldn't miss it a bit.


----------



## majorm (Nov 7, 2009)

knbcpab said:


> Why does everyone always have to justify the fuel prices?. Who cares... Here is the bottom line. I bought the 335d last Thursday. Simply put, I am blown away by this car. Those of you who want to talk 0-60 or 1/4 mile or lower cost (remember the 4500 Eco Credit on the 335d now extended to end of March) forget it, BUY the Diesel. My car went back to the dealer to today for Sat Radio Install. They dropped off a 335 Couple 09' for the day. Simply put there is just no comparison between these two cars. Forget the gas... go diesel. My car's Torque is just about the most insane thing I have ever experienced in a car. The 335 gas just doesn't have the same get up and go. All the reasons above listed for the 335d over the 335i make perfect sense and I agree. But again these are completely different cars and those of you trying to justify the cost ought to just race and out buy the 335d now @ a 4500 savings. enough said


+1
couldn't agree more. Everyone should own this car.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Marine5302
> In reading the Lubrizol post (#1278) I noticed in the link that MB 229.51 has a much healthier additive package than LL-04. Nothing else seems to beat it.
> 
> ...


+1. I would also add that this Mobil 1 product also meets the VW507 requirements. This oil seems to do it all...

great price and availability too :thumbup:


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but here is an interesting article about BMWs and US diesel fuel quality:

http://www.bimmerfile.com/2010/01/07/is-us-diesel-fuel-quality-a-concern/


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

I just dropped my 335d off at the dealer for a new windshield, and an oil change. I was given a 2009 328I with a manual tranny........I really like my 335d


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I just dropped my 335d off at the dealer for a new windshield, and an oil change. I was given a 2009 328I with a manual tranny........I really like my 335d


What is the windsheild costing? I drop mine off tomorrow to get the tinting fixed, alarm installed and the a rattle in the dash figured out. I get loaner for that but when that is done it goes into the body shop so no BMW loaner at that point and just some rent car.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> What is the windsheild costing?


About 6 time what the last windshield I bought for my daughters SRT4 Neon.....$1500
"But this is a rain sensing windshield" and "it a stressed part of the body"
My wallet is sensing a F#@King and my body is stressed because of it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ouch that makes that windsheild warranty they tried selling me when I bought the car, an appealing thin since I think it was under a thousand.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Ouch that makes that windsheild warranty they tried selling me when I bought the car, an appealing thin since I think it was under a thousand.


They tried to sell me the tire and wheel warranty and the windshield warranty but those sounded like a rip off....only the fools would buy them.........
Well, I have replaced 2 tires at $520 and now a windshield at $1500.....who's the fool now?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> They tried to sell me the tire and wheel warranty and the windshield warranty but those sounded like a rip off....only the fools would buy them.........
> Well, I have replaced 2 tires at $520 and now a windshield at $1500.....who's the fool now?


Yeah, my insisted on the wheel and tire thing and yet to use it but unlimited miles for 5 years and how much I drive, it should get used.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

On my latest twice weekly commute to LA I averaged 39.x mpg strictly on the highway. That is up a couple of mpg from my last run and I believe I behaved similarly... Of note, I used my first treatment of the Power Service when I filled up yesterday. Total miles on the car is around 650. Never have I commuted in such comfort and style. I actually woke up an hour before the alarm (3:30) like I was shot out of a cannon. Yep, it is the car.

On another member's suggestion I ordered a Clek Olli booster seat for the rare occasions that I'll be driving the family around town. This is narrower than most other boosters and is apparently a good fit for the shape of our backseat (or so I hope).


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

i like my d more and more every day...i finally broke 28mpg mixed city/highway. funny how after i decided to just drive it and drive it hard (yes, keeping within the break in instructions), i've been getting better gas mileage as the miles tick by...only 700m since 18nov


----------



## majorm (Nov 7, 2009)

imtjm said:


> i like my d more and more every day...i finally broke 28mpg mixed city/highway. funny how after i decided to just drive it and drive it hard (yes, keeping within the break in instructions), i've been getting better gas mileage as the miles tick by...only 700m since 18nov


Man, you have a lot more restraint than I do. I put 700 on in just over a week.

I agree about driving it fast. The faster you get up to speed, the better the mpg's.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

2600 miles on mine, delivered Dec 12th.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got mine sometime in october and sitting about 7300 right now. It has been pretty much our only driveable car during that time or would have a couple thousand less. I do not plan on driving it much between now and the end of march now that my truck is up and going again.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Chrisdridley said:


> About 6 time what the last windshield I bought for my daughters SRT4 Neon.....$1500
> "But this is a rain sensing windshield" and "it a stressed part of the body"
> My wallet is sensing a F#@King and my body is stressed because of it.


$1500!?!?!?!

I assume that's with installation but still. WTH!

Dude, the windshield 51 31 7 164 816 retails for around $400.

What's the $1100 for?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim E. said:


> $1500!?!?!?!
> 
> I assume that's with installation but still. WTH!
> 
> ...


I guess for the privilege of owning a BMW.....I shopped it around to Safelite Auto Glass, Binswanger and another indy shop and the lowest number I got was for $1357.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Chrisdridley said:


> I guess for the privilege of owning a BMW.....I shopped it around to Safelite Auto Glass, Binswanger and another indy shop and the lowest number I got was for $1357.


Wow! For that price they should have thrown in the climate comfort windshield.

Next time take a drive up north and I'll get it done for you for half the price. :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

As I understand it you have to replace the rain sensor too because of the gasket. I think you can't get just the gasket. I could be wrong because this was all explained to me when I bought the car and I slept since then. 

Got a 2010 328 automatic loaner car, I'd go crazy if I owned one of these.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Got a 2010 328 automatic loaner car, I'd go crazy if I owned one of these.


What's the loaner like? How does the transmission compare to the d's? Is it as bad as everyone says it is?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tuce said:


> What's the loaner like? How does the transmission compare to the d's? Is it as bad as everyone says it is?


The first thing I noticed was the brakes are not as good. The transmission did not stick out to me but it definitely does not shift as crisply. I was surprised though when driving into town with it to look down and see I was doing 80-90. The car though has a smoother ride, I assume from more sidewall since mine lacks the sport package and I am sure this one does too. Not a bad car but not my cup of tea but perhaps if the price were right then I'd consider such a thing for a commuter.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Tuce said:


> What's the loaner like? How does the transmission compare to the d's? Is it as bad as everyone says it is?


I had a 328 before I bought my d.

Honestly, there was nothing wrong with the car, and I had no complaints about the tranny.

The problem is, after driving the d, it would be almost impossible for the 328 to *not* feel inferior.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I drove twice a 335i automatic since having a my 335d (loaner car). They are both great car and they have more power than I need. Here are few comments on my experience:

1) The 335i when in D mode feel less power than the 335d in D mode. However, if you switch to DS mode, the 335i appears to have an edge (high rev engine).

2) On a start from a complete stop, the 335d has more lag (turbo lag?) than the 335i. However, after reaching 10-20 mph, the 335d power come abruptly.

3) In every day driving, the 335d feels more powerfull than the 335i because the high torque at low RPM.

Note: I do not care if one is faster than the other one.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd really like to drive a 335i just to compare the two. I have a feeling my wife will actually like this 328 better than the d due to how the throttle tip in from a light is but she also has not driven the d much at all so not really used to it.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

On reading through this entire awesome thread, my conclusion:

It appears that the 335d is the best overall 3 Series vehicle ever produced by BMW; even greater than the inline 6 BMWs.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> As I understand it you have to replace the rain sensor too because of the gasket. I think you can't get just the gasket. I could be wrong because this was all explained to me when I bought the car and I slept since then.
> 
> Got a 2010 328 automatic loaner car, I'd go crazy if I owned one of these.


You certainly can replace it if you want but it is not necessary for the replacement of a windshield.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

hpowders said:


> On reading through this entire awesome thread, my conclusion:
> 
> It appears that the 335d is the best 3 Series vehicle ever produced by BMW; even greater than the inline 6 BMWs. The 335i shouldn't even be mentioned on the same page with either. :tsk:


Thank you! Finally, someone settled the argument! LOL! 

Let's all be friends as sing together:

"Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
above us only sky
Imagine all the people 
Living for today

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the peolple 
Living life in peace

You may say I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possession
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world

You may say I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one"

:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jim E. said:


> You certainly can replace it if you want but it is not necessary for the replacement of a windshield.


What I was told is when the old windshield is pulled out that more times than not the gasket for the rain sensor is damaged. They then went on to say you can't get just that gasket and have to get a whole new sensor to get the gasket. That was part of their sales pitch to try and get me to buy the windsheild warranty. I opted out because out of all of my cars and in all of my years, I have replaced one windsheild and that was more because the old was out to put in a roll cage so since the labor was bein done I went ahead and bought a new one.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

hpowders said:


> On reading through this entire awesome thread, my conclusion:
> 
> It appears that the 335d is the best overall 3 Series vehicle ever produced by BMW; even greater than the inline 6 BMWs.


There is something that make me nervous about the 335d. This is a very complex engine with a lot gizmo to improve performance and reduce emission. How reliable is the engine? I usually keep my cars for about 10 years. My old 1998 528i (328i engine) with 198K miles has been very reliable. It does not use a drop of oil between oil change. When I changed the valve cover gasket at around 70K, the top of the engine was still looking new. I think I will be able to answer this question in 10 years!


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

montr said:


> There is something that make me nervous about the 335d. This is a very complex engine with a lot gizmo to improve performance and reduce emission. How reliable is the engine? I usually keep my cars for about 10 years. My old 1998 528i (328i engine) with 198K miles has been very reliable. It does not use a drop of oil between oil change. When I changed the valve cover gasket at around 70K, the top of the engine was still looking new. I think I will be able to answer this question in 10 years!


Correction 528i with 138K miles.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Need some help from BMW gurus. Is the rear dual muffler setup similar in 335d vs 335i in 2010/2009 models? I plan on adding a hitch rack to carry my MTB and road bike on now on order 335d. I don't plan on towing anything. I am really into biking and would like to avoid roof racks because my road bike cost me 9K and don't want it flying off at high speed. Best place would be trunk w/ rear seat down( I got CWP) but I really don't want to dirty/damage interior of a brand new car.

Hitch rack that I am going to buy does not look terribly ugly like other models when bike is not on it(1upusa.com sells it). I might just take it off, fold it and put in trunk since it is only 22lbs. made from aluminum. I read some other post and saw a 328 wagon w/hitch but that has a single muffler.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

montr said:


> There is something that make me nervous about the 335d. This is a very complex engine with a lot gizmo to improve performance and reduce emission. How reliable is the engine? I usually keep my cars for about 10 years. My old 1998 528i (328i engine) with 198K miles has been very reliable. It does not use a drop of oil between oil change. When I changed the valve cover gasket at around 70K, the top of the engine was still looking new. I think I will be able to answer this question in 10 years!


The complexity of any new car is what worries me in regards to them lasting. I typically put at least 200k on a car and will do more if I feel it is not costing me too much to fix v. what the car is worth or if I feel it is just in the shop too much. It does not take me long to get 200k of driving done bit I do mix it between cars so could be 5-6 years before this d hits that number. My biggest worry with any car lasting that long is the transmissions. My old 928 and one of the old Mercedes were the only cars I never had transmission rebuilds or problems with and both exceeded 200k before I sold them off. Most of the cars I have owned needed at least one transmission rebuild by 200k some though I just lived with slipping or other issues well past 200k.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> What I was told is when the old windshield is pulled out that more times than not the gasket for the rain sensor is damaged. They then went on to say you can't get just that gasket and have to get a whole new sensor to get the gasket. That was part of their sales pitch to try and get me to buy the windsheild warranty. I opted out because out of all of my cars and in all of my years, I have replaced one windsheild and that was more because the old was out to put in a roll cage so since the labor was bein done I went ahead and bought a new one.


I think I'm just going to keep my mouth shut about their "representations" to you. 

Let's just say that it's not that hard for a shadetree dude to replace the sensor himself/herself. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386554

I plan to have the climate comfort windscreen installed in my car when the weather gets better. http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/..._guide/articles/green_climate_windscreen.html

I'm going to remove the rain sensor and rear view mirror myself so I don't have to hear any excuses about replacing anything else.

And in case anyone is wondering, the climate comfort windscreen is available and retails around $600.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is I said it was part of te sales pitch. Anyway, I am just figuring that is why he is being charged 1500 instead of less. For any glass needs I have a company I deal with so if I ever had to get a windsheild then that I where I'd go. That screen looks interesting and something I'd certainly look into if I was not provided covered parking.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Let me throw in items from my recent windshield replacement experience. However this is from an E46, but expect things are about the same. 

There is no gasket, just a heavy bead of sealer. There is a plastic finish molding placed on the edge of the glass all around, but this is just cosmetic. When removing the installer just cut the bead of sealer with knife and essentially kicked the windshield out. The the sealer was pulled out of the channel on the car. New windshield was cleaned, edging applied, new bead of sealer in the channel on the car, windshield set back in. 

This was an aftermarket window (insurance would not cover OEM). Was installed in my driveway. Took less than an hour. I have the rain sensor so an actual BMW branded sensor was pre-attached to the windshield (even though it was not BMW glass). The sensor was reconnected to the now hanging wires, review mirror reinstalled, cover put back on. 

The aftermarket window optically looks fine, but it's not the same shape as OEM. OEM is flatter, the aftermarket bulges out more. The wipers tend to slap a bit due to the different shape. The installer did not center the window perfectly (off about 1/8") and broke some of the mounting tabs on the rain sensor cover so it will not stay snapped closed. But there are no leaks, wipers wipe fine, and the rain sensor seems to work OK. Sometimes gets funky at night and easily goes into a continuous rather than intermittent mode, but may have been that way all along.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

montr said:


> There is something that make me nervous about the 335d. This is a very complex engine with a lot gizmo to improve performance and reduce emission. How reliable is the engine? I usually keep my cars for about 10 years. My old 1998 528i (328i engine) with 198K miles has been very reliable. It does not use a drop of oil between oil change. When I changed the valve cover gasket at around 70K, the top of the engine was still looking new. I think I will be able to answer this question in 10 years!


Actually the diesel engine is quite simple as compared to its gas counterpart. And remember, this is not a brand new engine. It is the euro M57 with modifications to meet US requirements.

The engine should last a long long time. The rest of the car? Your guess is as good as mine.

Here is some info:

First and foremost, a diesel engine operates on the "compression ignition" principle. A compression ignition engine begins the combustion cycle without the need for an external ignition system.

What makes a diesel engine attractive to potential customers is that it is much more efficient than a gasoline engine. This is due to several factors:
• Diesel engines run at a much higher compression ratio
• The energy density of diesel fuel is much higher than an equivalent amount of gasoline
• Overall, diesel engines are more thermally efficient than gasoline engines
• Diesel engines are run very lean (with excess air)
• Diesel engines operate with the throttle in the open position which reduces pumping losses

In order to ignite fuel without a spark, the compression ratio must be relatively high. The compression ratio on most gasoline engines ranges from 8:1 up to as high as 12:1. On the other hand, compression ratios on diesel engines range from 16:1 up to about 22:1 for most passenger car engines.

A direct benefit of a higher compression ratio is increased thermal efficiency. In comparison to a gasoline engine of comparable displacement, modern diesel engines generate more cylinder pressure during the compression phase. The average "mean cylinder pressure" value of a turbocharged diesel engine is from 8 to 22 bar, while a comparable turbocharged gasoline engine is only about 11 to 15 bar.

A higher mean pressure value in combination with the higher energy density of diesel fuel translates to more pressure during combustion. This higher combustion pressure is responsible for much higher output torque. This additional torque is available at a relatively low RPM as compared to a gasoline engine.

The load control of a diesel engine is not carried out by regulating the amount of air as on a gasoline engine. Rather, the diesel engine is "throttled" by the amount of fuel injected. This type of load control means that the throttle butterfly is mostly open during all engine phases.

Since the throttle is always open, there is always more than enough oxygen available to burn all of the fuel injected. This allows then engine to operate in a very lean state which also contributes to increased efficiency of the diesel engine.

In comparison, gasoline engines must run at a lambda value as close to 1 as possible. A diesel engine can operate at lambda level of 1 to 2 under load and up to 10 when at idle or under low load conditions.

An added benefit of having the throttle open during most phases of engine operation is the reduction of pumping losses. This has the same beneficial effect that Valvetronic has on a gasoline engine.

In summary, early diesel engine designs were already much more efficient than the prevailing gasoline engine technology. However, fairly recent developments in engine and fuel injection technology have contributed to major advances in the success of the diesel engine.

In particular, modern BMW "Performance Diesel" engines provide the added bonus of economy and performance. The already proven diesel engine has been enhanced and optimized to fulfill the brand promise of "The Ultimate Driving Machine".


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

:clap::clap:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

montr said:


> There is something that make me nervous about the 335d. This is a very complex engine with a lot gizmo to improve performance and reduce emission. How reliable is the engine? I usually keep my cars for about 10 years. My old 1998 528i (328i engine) with 198K miles has been very reliable. It does not use a drop of oil between oil change. When I changed the valve cover gasket at around 70K, the top of the engine was still looking new. I think I will be able to answer this question in 10 years!


Compared to the 335i, not a lot of 335d clunkers.

Also, hasn't BMW been using diesel technology for years in Europe? it's not like this is uncharted territory like the twin-turbo was.

When the next generation 3 Series comes out in a couple of years, I will be giving a lot of thought to the diesel version. Hopefully the diesel fuel price will settle in a tight range of stability. That's the one big fly in the ointment, IMO.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

How is diesel fuel pricing unstable in your area? It has fluctuated no more than gasoline in this year for a long time now. You do get the price difference when the winter stuff is out v. not.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> How is diesel fuel pricing unstable in your area? It has fluctuated no more than gasoline in this year for a long time now. You do get the price difference when the winter stuff is out v. not.


I'm talking 2-3 years from now when the next generation of 3 Series vehicles debuts.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hpowders said:


> I'm talking 2-3 years from now when the next generation of 3 Series vehicles debuts.


I guess I still do not follow you, it sounds like you are saying the price of the fuel today is unstable. Which is what I was asking on how is it that today because I am not seeing it here and not ever seen it here and been tracking it for many years now.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I guess I still do not follow you, it sounds like you are saying the price of the fuel today is unstable. Which is what I was asking on how is it that today because I am not seeing it here and not ever seen it here and been tracking it for many years now.


Fuel prices have been stable for now. But I won't be buying my next BMW until I see the next generation of 3 Series vehicles in 2-3 years.

At that time in 2012-2013, I hope diesel prices will have been in a tight stable range and not $2-$5 higher than now.

I'm not concerned about prices now. Now is good.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I see, but they are stable now and I know been stable since at least 2004 here so not sure why the worry of them possibly being unstable in the future unless there is some upcoming change/law that I am unaware of that might change things? Seems like someone could have the same exact worry for gasoline in 2-3 years, again unless something is upcoming I am unaware of.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I see, but they are stable now and I know been stable since at least 2004 here so not sure why the worry of them possibly being unstable in the future unless there is some upcoming change/law that I am unaware of that might change things? Seems like someone could have the same exact worry for gasoline in 2-3 years, again unless something is upcoming I am unaware of.


One other thing-there's no diesel fuel near where I live-nearest is 17 miles away, but that wouldn't be a problem since I visit the town that's 17 miles away frequently.

However it would be nice to see a few more diesel pumps appearing.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I see, but they are stable now and I know been stable since at least 2004 here ...


http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=DDR001&f=W
see mid-2008


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=DDR001&f=W
> see mid-2008


Gasoline spiked here around then too, actually gasoline was hard to get here in late 2008, but that had to do with something to do with this big old hurricane hitting the gulf coast but when that happened diesel was easy to get and gasoline was hard to get. Each time diesel went up in cost around here since 2004 there was always a specific reason and not something I would call unstable. For example the introduction of low suflur and changes to the infrastructure for that or the biggest spike I recall was from hurricane Katrina(2005ish?) because that is when diesel here was hard to get and spiked I think upwards of $4 per gallon. Of course I'd dare say neither fuel is ever going to be stable since the speculation of traders can make it shoot one direction or another even though availability is still great.



hpowders said:


> One other thing-there's no diesel fuel near where I live-nearest is 17 miles away, but that wouldn't be a problem since I visit the town that's 17 miles away frequently.
> 
> However it would be nice to see a few more diesel pumps appearing.


Good luck with that actually happening, I have yet to see any of the stations that I routinely pass actually add diesel pumps. Something I wish they would do, while it is not 17 miles to the nearest pump for me, it is around 6-8 miles unless I wanted to fill up at Walmart. Just would be nice if one of the many name brand stations close to me sold diesel. Around here diesel is pretty heavily used, every other ******* drives a diesel pickup truck at the very least.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

diesel price has made a big change in its relation to gasoline since i started driving a tdi in 2001. For a very long time, diesel was always cheaper than gas. That started to change around 2004, and since then (in this area anyways) diesel has almost always been higher than gas. In addition to the speculation you referenced, i've heard that the Chinese and Indian economies have driven up the demand for diesel in recent times. We also have burned an awful lot of diesel in the Middle East since the Iraqi invasion. I wonder if this has impacted the supply significantly as well.

it won't change my take on driving a diesel, tho . Once you've had it you'll never go back


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> diesel price has made a big change in its relation to gasoline since i started driving a tdi in 2001. For a very long time, diesel was always cheaper than gas. That started to change around 2004, and since then (in this area anyways) diesel has almost always been higher than gas. In addition to the speculation you referenced, i've heard that the Chinese and Indian economies have driven up the demand for diesel in recent times. We also have burned an awful lot of diesel in the Middle East since the Iraqi invasion. I wonder if this has impacted the supply significantly as well.
> 
> it won't change my take on driving a diesel, tho . Once you've had it you'll never go back


Same for around here, I started watching diesel pricing for sometime before I bought my truck and I bought it new so I do not think I was watching in 2001 but also not too long after that. Right around 2004, just a couple months after I got my truck, diesel spiked up and no longer was less or the same price as 87 octane gas like it had been around here. I later found out a big reason for the spike was the ramping up for the low sulfur stuff that would go into effect a couple years down the road from then. Regardless of the reason, it spiked to the same price or more than 93 octane and has stayed there with it sometimes getting to be less than 93 but I do not think ever less than 89 octane. The demand for it definitely has gone up, so has the demand for gasoline worldwide but I'd be willing to bet the demand for diesel went up even more as more places have industrialized. I am certainly a tad jealous of the folks on here that live in areas where diesel is closer to the cost of regular unleaded although not jealous of the fact their unleaded seems to cost so much more than here 

None of that changes my take on driving a diesel but I'd not started driving them had the fuel initially not been costing around 87 octane gas in these parts. Now that I have been bit by the bug though, I am more than happy to pay the price of the fuel and in my experience added maintenance costs to enjoy how a diesel drives. Just driving this 2010 328i loaner car today and for the next few days is a pleasant reminder of why I prefer diesels. I was noticing more during lunch today how I felt like with normal driving I was winding the 328 up when leaving lights due to that lack of low end torque I am accustomed to but that is not the sole reason I like diesels.

EDIT: guess I should clarify I'd not started driving turbocharged diesels, because I had some non turbocharged diesels in the past but those did not get me addicted.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Gasoline spiked here around then too, actually gasoline was hard to get here in late 2008, but that had to do with something to do with this big old hurricane hitting the gulf coast but when that happened diesel was easy to get and gasoline was hard to get. Each time diesel went up in cost around here since 2004 there was always a specific reason and not something I would call unstable. For example the introduction of low suflur and changes to the infrastructure for that or the biggest spike I recall was from hurricane Katrina(2005ish?) because that is when diesel here was hard to get and spiked I think upwards of $4 per gallon. Of course I'd dare say neither fuel is ever going to be stable since the speculation of traders can make it shoot one direction or another even though availability is still great.
> 
> Good luck with that actually happening, I have yet to see any of the stations that I routinely pass actually add diesel pumps. Something I wish they would do, while it is not 17 miles to the nearest pump for me, it is around 6-8 miles unless I wanted to fill up at Walmart. Just would be nice if one of the many name brand stations close to me sold diesel. Around here diesel is pretty heavily used, every other ******* drives a diesel pickup truck at the very least.


In 2-3 years the demand just may be there for them to give us more diesel pumps. That's the time frame I'm looking at when I go car shopping again.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

do you guys find the stereo system really great? 

I think its top notch. I dont have the logic 7 bs either


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Diesel just jumped from $2.99 to $3.09 around me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hpowders said:


> In 2-3 years the demand just may be there for them to give us more diesel pumps. That's the time frame I'm looking at when I go car shopping again.


I am not sure there is going to be a higher demand for diesel in 2-3 years and kind of hope there is not because I am unaware of any new refineries being made so added demand but same supply, of course means higher cost at the pump. Given how few BMW diesels there seem to be out there, I do not think BMW has added any real demand and Mercedes is actually selling one less diesel stateside this year. Not sure how popular the two diesel offerings from Audi are but doubt they would add much demand either. The only thing I could think of that should add demand is this possibility of 1/2 ton diesel trucks being sold. I have read though where Ford, supposeably they will be the first to market with them, is even considering delaying that release because they do not think those trucks will sell too well unless fuel prices are higher and then the fuel efficiency becomes more desirable.



andyffer said:


> do you guys find the stereo system really great?
> 
> I think its top notch. I dont have the logic 7 bs either


I have the standard stereo in my d and it is pretty good. I do feel it is lacking a little on the bass if I turn it up loud on certain songs but it is rare to ever happen. I heard in 2010 the standard stereo is actually a lesser model. I know this 328 loaner car appears to have a lesser stereo, for example it lacks the speakers up near the side view mirrors at the very least.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not sure there is going to be a higher demand for diesel in 2-3 years and kind of hope there is not because I am unaware of any new refineries being made so added demand but same supply, of course means higher cost at the pump. Given how few BMW diesels there seem to be out there, I do not think BMW has added any real demand and Mercedes is actually selling one less diesel stateside this year. Not sure how popular the two diesel offerings from Audi are but doubt they would add much demand either. The only thing I could think of that should add demand is this possibility of 1/2 ton diesel trucks being sold. I have read though where Ford, supposeably they will be the first to market with them, is even considering delaying that release because they do not think those trucks will sell too well unless fuel prices are higher and then the fuel efficiency becomes more desirable.
> 
> I have the standard stereo in my d and it is pretty good. I do feel it is lacking a little on the bass if I turn it up loud on certain songs but it is rare to ever happen. I heard in 2010 the standard stereo is actually a lesser model. I know this 328 loaner car appears to have a lesser stereo, for example it lacks the speakers up near the side view mirrors at the very least.


Well then I have no problem driving the 17 miles to fill up since the fill ups will be less frequent and I'm always in that place anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

andyffer said:


> do you guys find the stereo system really great?
> 
> I think its top notch. I dont have the logic 7 bs either


The Logic7 'bs' makes a decent difference, actually. I find it quite nice in comparison to the base system (just turning it off on the stereo, even with the extra power that comes with the L7 system, makes a pretty dramatic difference.



Marine5302 said:


> Diesel just jumped from $2.99 to $3.09 around me.


Paid 2.99 last night, which is 12c higher than it was last week.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Any news if the 335d is going to get the 8 speed along with the 335i with the start of 2011 production? Sounds like a good potential for modding as the new 8 speed is rated for 760 lb/ft of torque!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Any news if the 335d is going to get the 8 speed along with the 335i with the start of 2011 production? Sounds like a good potential for modding as the new 8 speed is rated for 760 lb/ft of torque!


Doubtful as a new transmission would probably require re-certification for emissions compliance.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> Doubtful as a new transmission would probably require re-certification for emissions compliance.


I would guess the new 8-speed and updated single dual scroll turbo engine (with 300+ HP?) will appear together (a single certification).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

KeithS said:


> I would guess the new 8-speed and updated* single dual scroll turbo engine* (with 300+ HP?) will appear together (a single certification).


If you are referring to the N55 engine, that is a gasser. To be able to import the combination of 8-speed DCT transmission with M57N2 diesel engine would entail a separate certification from the one done for the N55 engine.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> If you are referring to the N55 engine, that is a gasser. To be able to import the combination of 8-speed DCT transmission with M57N2 diesel engine would entail a separate certification from the one done for the N55 engine.


No there is a updated version of the Diesel showing up in Europe. Similar turbo set-up as the gas engine. Same block, different turbo, higher injection pressures. In Europe form something like 306hp and 4% more efficient.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

KeithS said:


> No there is a updated version of the Diesel showing up in Europe. Similar turbo set-up as the gas engine. Same block, different turbo, higher injection pressures. In Europe form something like 306hp and 4% more efficient.


Then there is a completely separate question of whether the new diesel engine can be certified 50 state in the U.S. It would come down to whether the particulate filter and diesel exhaust fluid spray technology can scale up to the new engine's output of particulates and NOX emissions. If the new engine can get a 50 state emissions certification, the next 'extension' of the emissions certification would be with the new transmission.

Any word on what the lb-ft. output of the new diesel engine is? If it is in the 500+ territory, that would be something to salivate over.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

anE934fun said:


> Any word on what the lb-ft. output of the new diesel engine is? If it is in the 500+ territory, that would be something to salivate over.


I have to search for it again but as I recall not a significant increase in torque. Was bumped a dozen or so ft/lbs.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> Then there is a completely separate question of whether the new diesel engine can be certified 50 state in the U.S. It would come down to whether the particulate filter and diesel exhaust fluid spray technology can scale up to the new engine's output of particulates and NOX emissions. If the new engine can get a 50 state emissions certification, the next 'extension' of the emissions certification would be with the new transmission.
> 
> Any word on what the lb-ft. output of the new diesel engine is? If it is in the 500+ territory, that would be something to salivate over.


it's the engine that is currently in the 740d:



BMW international site said:


> Max. output in kW (hp) at 1/min 225 (306)/4,400
> 
> Max. torque in Nm at 1/min 600/1,500 - 2,500


so 442 ft-lbs of torque


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

d geek said:


> stan- have you looked into European Delivery? There are several highly regarded salespeople on this forum that many members have used. I will go that route when i buy my 'd' some day.
> 
> If the local dealer is giving you funny stories BEFORE the sale, you're better off not using them.


Yes I've found several other dealers and they are all looking around. And as far as clarification goes, its a 12 week wait to have the car built, and if i put the order in by the end of the month i qualify for the 4500 eco credit.

But the car has to be "sold" to me by April 30, or the dealer can take away the eco credit. Confused? I am.

Not sure what all this means, i'll keep pushing until i get concrete answers and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> Any word on what the lb-ft. output of the new diesel engine is? If it is in the 500+ territory, that would be something to salivate over.


you mean like all of the remapped 335d's?! I cant wait for Terry to come out with his black magic chips


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

SailorStan said:


> Yes I've found several other dealers and they are all looking around. And as far as clarification goes, its a 12 week wait to have the car built, and if i put the order in by the end of the month i qualify for the 4500 eco credit.
> 
> But the car has to be "sold" to me by April 30, or the dealer can take away the eco credit. Confused? I am.
> 
> Not sure what all this means, i'll keep pushing until i get concrete answers and let you know. Thanks.


Of course they are going to try to sell you what they can get now. If you find color/options that you like just buy it. There was no montego blue available anywhere so I had to order it. Try requesting a price quote via edmunds or overstock or AAA , I think all use ZAG pricing. I was able to order my car $500 over invoice - $4500 (you have to add $480 for training + advertising fee from KBB or overstock price). Cheapest quote I got was $300 over invoice but dealer was 80 miles from me. Picked closest just in case for future headaches/service. Call all local dealers and ask for internet sales person for price quote. Print out ZAG pricing you get emailed when you go to negotiate. More print outs the better. I also had dealer write in contract that I could get my deposit if there is a delay and can't get eco credit.

I have a feeling deadline will be extended again. Let's face it, without eco credit they are not going to sell high number of these. For my personal needs Audi s4 is a killer competitor for 335d at msrp w/out eco credit.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

335d could easily do this...


----------



## billowen (Jan 9, 2010)

SailorStan said:


> Yes I've found several other dealers and they are all looking around. And as far as clarification goes, its a 12 week wait to have the car built, and if i put the order in by the end of the month i qualify for the 4500 eco credit.
> 
> But the car has to be "sold" to me by April 30, or the dealer can take away the eco credit. Confused? I am.
> 
> Not sure what all this means, i'll keep pushing until i get concrete answers and let you know. Thanks.


FYI,
I placed my order on Oct. 21st and the car arrived December 10th.

bill


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

stoked335d said:


> Of course they are going to try to sell you what they can get now. If you find color/options that you like just buy it. There was no montego blue available anywhere so I had to order it. Try requesting a price quote via edmunds or overstock or AAA , I think all use ZAG pricing. I was able to order my car $500 over invoice - $4500 (you have to add $480 for training + advertising fee from KBB or overstock price). Cheapest quote I got was $300 over invoice but dealer was 80 miles from me. Picked closest just in case for future headaches/service. Call all local dealers and ask for internet sales person for price quote. Print out ZAG pricing you get emailed when you go to negotiate. More print outs the better. I also had dealer write in contract that I could get my deposit if there is a delay and can't get eco credit.
> 
> I have a feeling deadline will be extended again. Let's face it, without eco credit they are not going to sell high number of these. For my personal needs Audi s4 is a killer competitor for 335d at msrp w/out eco credit.


I too think the deadline will be extended, but I'm not sure and i'm not willing to not get it. I'm cheap.

I used my insurance, USAA and the have a car buying service that gets me 800 over invoice. Its not 500, but from everything i'm hearing from the other dealerships i'll be lucky to get 800 over.

I'm not concerned with the price over invoice, but the 4500. But yeah I think i'm going to make this happen within the next few weeks.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is that USAA service online based?


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Is that USAA service online based?


yes it is. you sign in and go to products and services. Then under that it says car buying service. 
But i just checked and they are not offering discounts on 3 series any longer. they are doing 5's though.


----------



## billowen (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the price you mention is out of range based on my experience.

After an initial "bad" experience with a salesman at my local dealership on a previous purchase, I started dealing another person at the dealership. I have purchased two cars from him including a 335d delivered in December. The transactions have been simple and straight forward --with none of the bull one sometimes encounters when buying a car.

I took the liberty of calling my dealer. They are/ he is willing so sell one with some discount.

I got a good (and IMHO) fair discount, but I don't feel right about disclosing it and so I won't.

If you want to email me direct, I will give you his name and phone #. After that it will be up to you, but I think you will be easily able to justify an airplane ticket to Nashville to pick it up.

Note: My purchases were with no trade-in.

I will email him a copy of this so that he will know what I have said

Good luck

bill

[email protected]


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice. When I was first considering one of these cars I did an inventory search via I believe BMW's site. It came back with two cars in the country and one was in town. I initially dismissed it since it said the color was red but got curious anyway so inquires with the internet sales person at that dealer since typically always use Internet sales people due to the low prices they tend to give. That person asked some questions then came back with a price quote on the car they had but quoted msrp and no mention of the Eco credit. I sent an email back questioning the lack of a credit but never heard back but possibly was an email server issue on my end. Was still curious how they drove so went down and got the first sales person I found to let me test drive it. Liked it so much that we looked into ordering but they ended up claiming it was too late to order and get the credit, this was in October and credits were to end I think in November. Ultimately ended up getting them to knock off another 2500 and throw in some freebies all because we did not like the paint color and I strongly dislike the interior color. My wife is not too happy of a camper about the constant Eco credit extensions and our decision on this car but will learn to live with it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn, sorry for the lack of returns, did not realized I pecked such a long reply on my phone.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

billowen said:


> FYI,
> I placed my order on Oct. 21st and the car arrived December 10th.
> 
> bill


Mine was a similar experience. Ordered on the 15th and delivered on December 12th.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

SailorStan said:


> yes it is. you sign in and go to products and services. Then under that it says car buying service.
> But i just checked and they are not offering discounts on 3 series any longer. they are doing 5's though.


Sailor, I found the USAA deal right after signing my deal. They were offering a bigger discount but it was for 2009 and I ordered a 2010. USAA said they had not yet negotiated for the 2010 but that since they are entering the new model year it would not have been much better than what I actually got.

Basically it was MSRP less $1,000 and then less $4500 Eco Credit. Don't foget the additional $900 Alternate Fuel Vehicle credit on your Tax return as well. Not a bad deal IMHO.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

SailorStan said:


> I too think the deadline will be extended, but I'm not sure and i'm not willing to not get it. I'm cheap.
> 
> I used my insurance, USAA and the have a car buying service that gets me 800 over invoice. Its not 500, but from everything i'm hearing from the other dealerships i'll be lucky to get 800 over.
> 
> I'm not concerned with the price over invoice, but the 4500. But yeah I think i'm going to make this happen within the next few weeks.


Sailor, just do it. You can't go wrong. Sign the deal and tell the dealer that without the 4500 credit the deal is off, period. You are under no obligation to take the vehicle otherwise and they will return your deposit. They asked me for $1,000 down, I gave them my credit card but they never charged me. Another dealer told me the deposit is fully refundable.

As I recall there was about a $3,000 spread between Invoice and MSRP on this car.

I got mine for $49,000, incl Tax, Ttl and License, 335d, Sapphire Black, Premium Pkg, Sports Pkg, Premium Logic 7 Sound. That was about all I got in extras.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Anthracite Headliner in 335d?*

Is there any way to get an anthracite headliner in a 335d?

I'm thinking about an oyster/black interior and not sure about adding light gray to the mix. I looked through the 2010 Ordering Guide, and it appears the answer is "no" but wanted to check.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

stan01 said:


> Is there any way to get an anthracite headliner in a 335d?
> 
> I'm thinking about an oyster/black interior and not sure about adding light gray to the mix. I looked through the 2010 Ordering Guide, and it appears the answer is "no" but wanted to check.


This is a special order even though it's a simple option. it CAN be done.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jim E. said:


> This is a special order even though it's a simple option. it CAN be done.


Thanks -- so sounds like it is a matter of insisting that it can be done when the order is written up.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

stan, which dealership are you working with?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Stugots said:


> stan, which dealership are you working with?


Haven't gotten that far yet; still figuring out what I want. May do a 2011 ED (hoping eco credit continues into 2011). Probably will start at Escondido or South County (Cunningham) as I don't like the 'tude at BMW of San Diego. Where did you get yours?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

stan01 said:


> Haven't gotten that far yet; still figuring out what I want. May do a 2011 ED (hoping eco credit continues into 2011). Probably will start at Escondido or South County (Cunningham) as I don't like the 'tude at BMW of San Diego. Where did you get yours?


If you want to go a little further North, Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW has treated a number of d owners (including me) really well.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> If you want to go a little further North, Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW has treated a number of d owners (including me) really well.


I second this, his pricing was MUCH better than my local dealer. Only problem is I hope he still has production slots that qualify for the eco credit. Also, he's going on vacation for a couple of weeks. Get a hold of him quick if you're interested.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Sailor, just do it. You can't go wrong. Sign the deal and tell the dealer that without the 4500 credit the deal is off, period. You are under no obligation to take the vehicle otherwise and they will return your deposit. They asked me for $1,000 down, I gave them my credit card but they never charged me. Another dealer told me the deposit is fully refundable.
> 
> As I recall there was about a $3,000 spread between Invoice and MSRP on this car.
> 
> I got mine for $49,000, incl Tax, Ttl and License, 335d, Sapphire Black, Premium Pkg, Sports Pkg, Premium Logic 7 Sound. That was about all I got in extras.


Hey Flyingman, I think that is what i'm going to do. He is looking for vehicles currently in production but not assigned. If we can find something that makes the numbers workable, I'll do it. And they asked me for a 500 deposit as well. Then told me the won't charge me. So its all good.

I think with USAA it is about 6k off invoice if you get the eco credit, which is the only way i'll be able to afford it.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

stan01 said:


> Haven't gotten that far yet; still figuring out what I want. May do a 2011 ED (hoping eco credit continues into 2011). Probably will start at Escondido or South County (Cunningham) as I don't like the 'tude at BMW of San Diego. Where did you get yours?


Don't go to Brecht. If you think there's a tude at BMWSD, then you'll swear that everyone at Brecht should have nosebleeds because their noses are so far up in the air.

I bought mine at BMWSD, actually (and South County when it was Cunningham before that...my sales dude at SC doesn't work there anymore, though). Both experiences were excellent, and I'd highly recommend the gents I worked with @ BMWSD. I'll give you specific recommendations if you want them, and they'll treat you right. PM me if you want the info.

South Bay would be one hell of a trip, but that's obviously an option for you, too.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The 335d was named "Best Luxury Vehicle" for 2010 by Popular Mechanics. Click here for details.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

JSpira said:


> The 335d was named "Best Luxury Vehicle" for 2010 by Popular Mechanics. Click here for details.


http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4335128.html

The link. So we can't all be too far off on our love of this car!:thumbup:


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mentioned the other day to Snipe that I hadn't put the car through its paces yet. The only time I really got on it, as I posted a few months ago, was when passing some inattentive driver. Had a nice 50 degree day today and took a route full of twists, climbs and descents I usually reserve for my scoots. The thrust is unbelievable in any gear! I've owned sports cars with manuel trannys in the past and was a little skeptical about the steptronic for it's fun, or lack thereof, prior to buying. However, the compression braking approaching the apex of the curves worked perfectly before turning the power back on while accelerating out. While still not a manuel, this car is close in that it does what a manuel would do, without doing it. Make sense? My only complaint was with the Dunlop snow tires which, though V-rated, prevented me from fully realizing the handling capabilities. Snow tires though, speed rated or not, have a specific purpose which I've appreciated already this winter. 

God, I love this car!! :roundel:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> Mentioned the other day to Snipe that I hadn't put the car through its paces yet. The only time I really got on it, as I posted a few months ago, was when passing some inattentive driver. Had a nice 50 degree day today and took a route full of twists, climbs and descents I usually reserve for my scoots. The thrust is unbelievable in any gear! I've owned sports cars with manuel trannys in the past and was a little skeptical about the steptronic for it's fun, or lack thereof, prior to buying. However, the compression braking approaching the apex of the curves worked perfectly before turning the power back on while accelerating out. While still not a manuel, this car is close in that it does what a manuel would do, without doing it. Make sense? My only complaint was with the Dunlop snow tires which, though V-rated, prevented me from fully realizing the handling capabilities. Snow tires though, speed rated or not, have a specific purpose which I've appreciated already this winter.
> 
> *God, I love this car!!* :roundel:


You will love it even more once the white stuff goes away and you have a set of proper summer tires on the car....:thumbup:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday, during the delivery of the wife's 335d at the Performance Center, the cars that we got to use on the road course, the skid pad and the braking exercise were also 335d's. We got to lean on them pretty hard....it was a blast.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Yesterday, during the delivery of the wife's 335d at the Performance Center, the cars that we got to use on the road course, the skid pad and the braking exercise were also 335d's. We got to lean on them pretty hard....it was a blast.


That is something I'd love to do.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Checking out the LCI E92/E93... Will the 335d also get the redesigned shifter and steering wheel paddles? I'm thinking about holding out for the '011, maybe we'll get M-sport?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> That is something I'd love to do.


It was a great day and I highly recommend it to everyone. I even got to meet fellow Bimmerfester dencoop.
You'll never really know what a BMW can do until you see it in the hands of someone like Donnie Isley.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Checking out the LCI E92/E93... Will the 335d also get the redesigned shifter and steering wheel paddles? I'm thinking about holding out for the '011, maybe we'll get M-sport?


I hope so with at least the shifter paddles. I'll pay to swap those out in a heartbeat.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Checking out the LCI E92/E93... *Will the 335d also get the redesigned shifter and steering wheel paddles?* I'm thinking about holding out for the '011, maybe we'll get M-sport?


Doubt it - the E90 LCI was what the M57N2 diesel engine was added to. The LCI E92 & E93 use a different AT than the 335d, so there is likely incompatibilities in the Transmission Control Module between the LCI E90 and LCI E92 & E93 editions.


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that if I could get a 335xd coupe that would be my dream (without going up into M3 and up ranges)


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bayer_in_texas said:


> I think that if I could get a 335xd coupe that would be my dream (without going up into M3 and up ranges)


I doubt you will see the X-drive from the gasser E9Xs in the 335d. The torque output of the d is more than the E9X X-drive is rated for.


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> I doubt you will see the X-drive from the gasser E9Xs in the 335d. The torque output of the d is more than the E9X X-drive is rated for.


Right I doubt I will ever see it (though I've heard rumors of them existing in Europe, at least the 330xd coupe exists there). I think though (bar any unforeseen life changes like kids or marriage) my next car will be an AWD coupe, preferably a diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayer_in_texas said:


> Right I doubt I will ever see it (though I've heard rumors of them existing in Europe, at least the 330xd coupe exists there). I think though (bar any unforeseen life changes like kids or marriage) my next car will be an AWD coupe, preferably a diesel.


Does anyone make and sell such a beast in the states?

I'd like to see the 335d in coupe form here in the states.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Does anyone make and sell such a beast in the states?...


i don't think anyone makes an equivalent vehicle in the world


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Checking out the LCI E92/E93... Will the 335d also get the redesigned shifter and steering wheel paddles? I'm thinking about holding out for the '011, maybe we'll get M-sport?


Deciding factor might be how important the eco-credit is to you. Go for the sure thing on the 2010, or wait to see if it gets extended again? It is a lot of money.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Doubt it - the E90 LCI was what the M57N2 diesel engine was added to. The LCI E92 & E93 use a different AT than the 335d, so there is likely incompatibilities in the Transmission Control Module between the LCI E90 and LCI E92 & E93 editions.


OTOH, the E60 LCI 550i has the same automatic and they got the new shifter instead of the arhaic E46-type shifter in the pre E92/93 LCI.



stan01 said:


> Deciding factor might be how important the eco-credit is to you. Go for the sure thing on the 2010, or wait to see if it gets extended again? It is a lot of money.


I see it a little different, you're factoring a whole year of quick depreciation, the 2010 had a very short model year. Also, pricing in the M3 paddles/compatible steering wheel (I hate the paddles that the d comes with, I like having a dedicated up/downshift paddle) is over $1100. Then again, it's still $4500 lol.


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

d geek said:


> i don't think anyone makes an equivalent vehicle in the world


Well the 330xd coupe exists in Europe and Audi also makes a 3.0L Diesel A5 with quattro (also only in Europe).


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Diesel is going to need to take much stronger hold before BMW will consider shipping over other models. I've always said I'd have bought an E92 335d all day long, and that hasn't changed, but there needs to be a lot more interest for that to happen.


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Diesel is going to need to take much stronger hold before BMW will consider shipping over other models. I've always said I'd have bought an E92 335d all day long, and that hasn't changed, but there needs to be a lot more interest for that to happen.


Sad but true, kind of like the Audi R8 V12 TDI, they said the reason they would not bring it into production was because 1/3 of their market for the R8 is in America and their market research said that Americans are not interested in diesel sports cars.

On top of that my parents were in the market to buy a new car and wanted to buy a E-class diesel (new body style), but for some reason they only had the old body style with diesel and there were no plans to introduce the new body style with a diesel motor.

Hopefully in a few years people will begin changing their minds.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayer_in_texas said:


> On top of that my parents were in the market to buy a new car and wanted to buy a E-class diesel (new body style), but for some reason they only had the old body style with diesel and there were no plans to introduce the new body style with a diesel motor.
> 
> Hopefully in a few years people will begin changing their minds.


I basically jumped ship from Mercedes to BMW because of the lack of a diesel in the new E-class. I was kind of hoping the blutec would come back in the E-class in a year or two but honestly not gone looking and reading up on any of that. If that does not happen then perhaps BMW will introduce a 5-series diesel to the states, either way I am a few years away from the next purchase.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The 535d/540d also has my eye, especially with the look of the F10. Once BMW recognizes their target market for the d (seems that they're in their low 30's and up, have families/are homeowners, and male), they'll realize the 5 has a market, too, in the states.


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I basically jumped ship from Mercedes to BMW because of the lack of a diesel in the new E-class. I was kind of hoping the blutec would come back in the E-class in a year or two but honestly not gone looking and reading up on any of that. If that does not happen then perhaps BMW will introduce a 5-series diesel to the states, either way I am a few years away from the next purchase.


Well the most confusing thing is that when I took my E-class (car before current one) in for a transmission flush (I hate sealed transmissions), I played around with a SA and drove an E-coupe, and he gave me a brochure which included diesel engines in the E-class line up (just not in the coupe). And before I went to the dealership with my parents to look at cars my dad had seen the diesels listed for the E-class on the website a few weeks earlier. (Note: in all of these references to the E-class I am referring to the new model)


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bayer_in_texas said:


> Well the 330xd coupe exists in Europe and Audi also makes a 3.0L Diesel A5 with quattro (also only in Europe).


i was responding to snipe's wondering about BMW 3.0 VNT powered vehicles availability. Obviously the 330xd (coupe, sedan, touring, vert) would fall into that category .

the audi 3.0 tdi is nice, but is not equivalent to the BMW, IMHO


----------



## bayer_in_texas (Nov 15, 2009)

d geek said:


> i was responding to snipe's wondering about BMW 3.0 VNT powered vehicles availability. Obviously the 330xd (coupe, sedan, touring, vert) would fall into that category .
> 
> the audi 3.0 tdi is nice, but is not equivalent to the BMW, IMHO


I will now place my foot in my mouth...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> i was responding to snipe's wondering about BMW 3.0 VNT powered vehicles availability. Obviously the 330xd (coupe, sedan, touring, vert) would fall into that category .
> 
> the audi 3.0 tdi is nice, but is not equivalent to the BMW, IMHO


Actually I was just wondering about any diesel powered AWD coupe available in the states. I did not think such a thing existed stateside.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayer_in_texas said:


> Well the most confusing thing is that when I took my E-class (car before current one) in for a transmission flush (I hate sealed transmissions), I played around with a SA and drove an E-coupe, and he gave me a brochure which included diesel engines in the E-class line up (just not in the coupe). And before I went to the dealership with my parents to look at cars my dad had seen the diesels listed for the E-class on the website a few weeks earlier. (Note: in all of these references to the E-class I am referring to the new model)


I was really hoping for a Mercedes diesel coupe even though we pretty much need a sedan. This is just pure speculation but maybe the blutec is not available in the E right now due to some sort of need to do some certifications.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Just an FYI for all the "d" drivers out there.....with 32,000 miles on my "d", I got a Service Engine Light. The dealer has checked it out and I had a bad EGR valve. The valve is on order.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Just an FYI for all the "d" drivers out there.....with 32,000 miles on my "d", I got a Service Engine Light. The dealer has checked it out and I had a bad EGR valve. The valve is on order.


Does not surprise me, I have not had good luck with diesels and EGRs.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

stan01 said:


> Ordered today from BMW of SD:
> 
> 2010 335d
> Platinum Bronze w/ Oyster/Black
> ...


5 months? Wouldn't that make your car a 2011? Did u get ecocredit?


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

hows my sig lookin


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> Ordered today from BMW of SD:
> *2009* 335d
> Platinum Bronze w/ Oyster/Black
> Premium - Sport - Nav - Comfort Access - Logic7 - Ipod - Folding Seats - Sunshades
> ...


You may be a few years off. 

I don't think you can even order a 2010 now, let alone a 2009.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

stan01 said:


> Ordered today from BMW of SD:
> 
> 2010 335d
> Platinum Bronze w/ Oyster/Black
> ...


5 months?? I ordered mine on Jan2 , 3 weeks ago. Called up CA today and got my VIN. Registered on BMWUSA.com and I am able to see that she is already built now in "awaiting transport" stage. :thumbup:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

magbarn said:


> 5 months? Wouldn't that make your car a 2011? Did u get ecocredit?


Yep, got the eco-credit on the 2010 ED. Decided to go for the sure thing eco-credit in 2010 instead of waiting to see if eco-credit is available on 2011 model. Awaiting confirmation from BMW on delivery date but there are other 2010s on the Bimmerfest calendar in early April. I'll probably be one of the last 2010s, then a 2 month wait for a west coast bound ship. Should be in my hands mid-June.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

JSpira said:


> You may be a few years off.
> 
> I don't think you can even order a 2010 now, let alone a 2009.


Edited that an hour ago to 2010. 
CA called NJ and they can still order a 2010 for ED (but has to be done manually).
I'll let you know if the story changes next week.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

*Cool 335d Individual*

No it's not my car and I'm not able to post info on the color yet but it's pretty damn impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*X5 diesel review*

Just posted The Diesel Driver's test drive and review of the X5 xDrive35d.



> BMW carefully selected the 3er Series sedan and X5 SAV ((Sport Activity Vehicle, BMW parlance for SUV) as the flagships of the BMW Advanced Diesel line. It doesn't take long to understand the company's logic after spending time behind the wheel of either car.
> 
> While the 335d is the embodiment of the Ultimate Driving Machine, the X5 xDrive35d, which competes with the Audi Q7 TDI, Mercedes-Benz GL320 BlueTech, and the Volkswagen Touareg, is the performance leader in this crowd.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Wow, that is one crazy blue. A bit light for my tastes, but stunning none the less.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*X5d in Germany*

A friend of mine owns an obviously US-spec'd X5d in Stuttgart. He hit his 12,000 miles - and took it in for servicing. The techs did not know how to replace the adblu - and unfortunately did not have a lot in stock.

Surprise - it ran out of fluid prematurely. And shut down his vehicle. And he had to rent his own replacement vehicle. And the cost of the adblu fill IS NOT covered by any service agreement. But I understand that he will get his car washed, which will come in handy with all of the salt everywhere over here.

Beware driving over here for an extended period of time.

He is going to have to get the dealership to order it and have shipped it directly to them, unless they can locate an easier source.

He did get the 5GT for the rental. He was not impressed, although the TV, larger NAV screen and rear camera were really cool. We took a little trip up to Heidelberg and the camera has an interesting superimposed red/green grid for orientation/movement of the vehicle.

Still over here - but hope to be home in time to see the Superbowl.

Cheers.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

The most popular colors are white, silver and gray. Drive anything else at your peril.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Wow, that is one crazy blue. A bit light for my tastes, but stunning none the less.


+1 my exact thoughts


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

hpowders said:


> The most popular colors are white, silver and gray. Drive anything else at your peril.


im sure black is more popular than grey. At least in the real world, maybe not on the forums


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

hpowders said:


> The most popular colors are white, silver and gray. Drive anything else at your peril.


Per BMW sales figures....Black, White and Silver are the most popular colors for 2008/2009


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim E. said:


> Chris, even though this is covered by your warranty, I would be curious to see how much they would have charged for the EGR plus installation.


I've been to the BMW dealer and back today and the part that was sent for my car is not the right one, so all I got out of my morning at the dealer was a car wash. Now I gotta go back again for a simple EGR valve.......I think the Service Engine Soon light is going to bore a hole into my brain!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

stan01 said:


> Edited that an hour ago to 2010.
> CA called NJ and they can still order a 2010 for ED (but has to be done manually).
> I'll let you know if the story changes next week.


stan: Efe?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Stugots said:


> stan: Efe?


No, went to their designated European Delivery guy (Jim).


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> I've been to the BMW dealer and back today and* the part that was sent for my car is not the right one*, so all I got out of my morning at the dealer was a car wash. Now I gotta go back again for a simple EGR valve.......I think the Service Engine Soon light is going to bore a hole into my brain!


How is that the circumstance? I am not saying that it wasn't the correct part, but it is not as if the d has gone through multiple model iterations (like the gasser - N54 to N55). How can there be different parts for the same function (EGR) on the same engine?:dunno:


----------



## bsell (Apr 9, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> How is that the circumstance? I am not saying that it wasn't the correct part, but it is not as if the d has gone through multiple model iterations (like the gasser - N54 to N55). How can there be different parts for the same function (EGR) on the same engine?:dunno:


Running changes? Upgrade to fix problems with the original? Parts dude typed it up wrong?

I'd say there are many ways for the OP to get inconvenienced during this repair attempt. Especially so if he is the 'trailblazer' for this malady.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bsell said:


> Running changes? *Upgrade to fix problems with the original*? Parts dude typed it up wrong?
> 
> I'd say there are many ways for the OP to get inconvenienced during this repair attempt. Especially so if he is the 'trailblazer' for this malady.


Wouldn't the original (defective?) parts have been pulled from inventory?

Actually, I think all d owners at the moment are trailblazers. Maybe after the first three model years, the owners who buy ds won't be trailblazers. But for the moment, I think we are all trailblazers.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Must admit this is the first time I have ever seen the term "trailblazer" used for anything other than a POS SUV.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Wouldn't the original (defective?) parts have been pulled from inventory?
> 
> Actually, I think all d owners at the moment are trailblazers. Maybe after the first three model years, the owners who buy ds won't be trailblazers. But for the moment, *I think we are all trailblazers.*


Wow, and I've never even been to Portland.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I got bored


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey ! 
Hello ! 
Where did everybody go ? 
Where's the light switch ? 
I hate it when someone leaves the thread and turns out the lights. 
Wish we had our own Diesel forum, then we wouldn't have to look around in the dark on Page Two for crying out loud.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=428364

Oh, there you are !
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=403322


----------



## bsell (Apr 9, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> Wouldn't the original (defective?) parts have been pulled from inventory?
> 
> Actually, I think all d owners at the moment are trailblazers. Maybe after the first three model years, the owners who buy ds won't be trailblazers. But for the moment, I think we are all trailblazers.


One would hope the inventory control would be up to snuff...

I was aiming at describing changes made after the car was produced, which would require R&R of the offending original part with the newer design part.

You all are trail blazers, if you don't think about all of the diesels (just like yours) rolling around Europe!


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I've been to the BMW dealer and back today and the part that was sent for my car is not the right one, so all I got out of my morning at the dealer was a car wash. Now I gotta go back again for a simple EGR valve.......I think the Service Engine Soon light is going to bore a hole into my brain!


My Service Engine Soon light went out last night even though the EGR valve hasn't been replaced......
Bulb probably burned out but at least I don't have to look at it all day.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bsell said:


> One would hope the inventory control would be up to snuff...
> 
> I was aiming at describing changes made after the car was produced, which would require R&R of the offending original part with the newer design part.
> 
> *You all are trail blazers, if you don't think about all of the diesels (just like yours) rolling around Europe*!


The European ds are a slight bit different (definitely no Urea injection; maybe no particulate filter) than the U.S. spec ds, so we can still claim to be 'special'.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> My Service Engine Soon light went out last night even though the EGR valve hasn't been replaced......
> Bulb probably burned out but at least I don't have to look at it all day.


Whatever was causing the EGR valve to throw the original fail code may have reset itself (EGR valve not completely closing?), which in turn caused the SES light to go out. The failure code is still recorded in the DME, so don't worry about the dealer saying no need to replace the EGR valve.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Whatever was causing the EGR valve to throw the original fail code may have reset itself (EGR valve not completely closing?), which in turn caused the SES light to go out. The failure code is still recorded in the DME, so don't worry about the dealer saying no need to replace the EGR valve.


Now that the SES light isn't on to drive me nuts, I don't care if the dealer replaces the EGR valve or not. I am getting better fuel mileage since it went south. Today, I got 38.6mpg between fill-ups.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

2,000 Mile report.

Mileage is still holding in the 28-29 range. I ran my gage down to about 8mls left and pulled in to my favorite watering hole.

It took 16.125 gals at 2.899, $46.75 and I had gone 450 miles since last fill. So actual calulation is right about 28mpg, just as indicated on the on board computer.

I'm not really driving quite as agressively anymore, but may have driven a bit more city this last tank. I'm still pleased.

My right turn signal went on the blink yet one more time, but just for the drive home one day, then it is all better. I'll report it when I do reach my first service.

You know, I haven't checked my tire pressure since I got the car, I need to check on that and see what pressure I'm running at. Temps have been so up and down here in South Florida. Why can't they display tire pressure like my Tahoe? I get a monthly report with all this info by email, if I don't want to read it on line when I'm in the car. Go figure those German Engineer's?

I swear they stuck those cup holders just so us Americans would knock our knees on them every time we get in/out of the car. I recall the German auto makers refused to put cup holders in their cars for quite a while.

But it's all good!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The low tire light with the big changes in temperature have really made me numb to if the light truly means I need to worry about a tire or not. I just have the display up on the gauge area and it just tells me low tire and not which tire, do the cars with more options at least tell you which tire is low?

Guess my worry about a replacement rear bumper cover for this car, had some validity. My car is still at the body shop and talked to them this morning to find out they are still waiting on the rear bumper cover to come in. I did not inquire with them on what the possible delay was from, so could be availability of the part or just some issue with shop or dealer and parts.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey there.. new guy here. 2010 'd' driver from central Michigan, who got a chance to take the 'd' on a Le Mans race of sorts lol. Straight run from MI to Miami, FL - 1,500 miles one way, with only stops for fuel (2 each way, starting with full tank) and short (no more than couple of hours) naps for the driver. I took pictures of the trip computer at each refuel stop as well as finish of the run to illustrate the car's capability as a long range cruiser (which is what i bought it for), and it is pretty damn impressive!




























This is the first leg of the journey, and i think it shows cars' abilities quite well - the balance between average speed and fuel consumption is simply outstanding, and could be even better with a better driver! At least, when compared to the junky cars i've had before.

Bottom line - not bad for a tractor.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bottom line - not bad for a tractor.  *

Yep, not bad at all.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my list since I've had the car. I've not really taken a proper trip where I behaved, but on my trip to AZ, I was primed to easily get over 700, but I started going city driving, and that halted that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What are you using to track that in?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Malkavian said:


> Bottom line - not bad for a tractor.


Yeah it's a tractor compared to your Gixxer! Nice mileage though. How many miles are on your d? If it's under 5000-10000 miles, it's only going to get better. :thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> What are you using to track that in?


+2. Stugots, please share the info.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> What are you using to track that in?


http://www.fuelly.com/.

I also use another app on my iPhone called CarCare.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stugots said:


> http://www.fuelly.com/.
> 
> I also use another app on my iPhone called CarCare.


Ah, was hoping perhaps what you used also had an iPhone interface. I use Trip Cubby and Gas Cubby on my iPhone. Would really like something that worked on the iPhone and tied into a web site so I had both. Not looked in awhile to see if such a beast exists, guess I could whip something up if I had a little more motivation.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Ah, was hoping perhaps what you used also had an iPhone interface. I use Trip Cubby and Gas Cubby on my iPhone. Would really like something that worked on the iPhone and tied into a web site so I had both. Not looked in awhile to see if such a beast exists, guess I could whip something up if I had a little more motivation.


http://m.fuelly.com


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, but I want the interface for when the phone lacks Internet access which happens more often than I'd like.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well just got a call from the body shop and they said a replacement bumper cover for these cars is on back order and said there is no release date on that. So get to find out what Geico says to that and how much longer they extend the time in this rental.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Not sure where they get their info from but my source tells me the OEM units are available and in stock in Germany. There is no B/O for the OEM bumper cover with or without PDC.

Make sure they are looking up the right part number.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=51_5828&hg=51&fg=15

51127226607 w/o PDC
51127226608 with PDC

If by bumper cover they mean something else (like aftermarket) then they could very well be correct.

Don't you just love the information you can get from these forums! :thumbup:



Snipe656 said:


> Well just got a call from the body shop and they said a replacement bumper cover for these cars is on back order and said there is no release date on that. So get to find out what Geico says to that and how much longer they extend the time in this rental.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think their source of information comes from the parts people at BMW of North Houston or maybe of The Woodlands. I seem to recall when dropping the car off, them mentioning those dealers for their source of parts. Perhaps they just screwed up and got the wrong one and now are making something up to cover their tails until the right one comes in. Figured someone though would chime in with actual availability. 

It is not a huge issue for me, I am just trying to avoid getting charged for this rent car. I had not planned to drive this d through March but certainly going to use this rent car over my truck so long as I am not paying a rate on it.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Yeah it's a tractor compared to your Gixxer! Nice mileage though. How many miles are on your d? If it's under 5000-10000 miles, it's only going to get better. :thumbup:


Gixxer is awesome, but not so good for drifting sideways, and it gets cold around here.. Tractor is insane fun on unplowed/snow packed backwoods roads (with 18" Blizzak LM-60's) - you can make it drift, but never lose control.  Mileage after the trip is 7,000, but even before the trip, average was 30+mpg combined (admittedly, mostly on country roads/highways), so i can't really complain much.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Marine5302 said:


> *Bottom line - not bad for a tractor.  *
> 
> Yep, not bad at all.


Nope, pretty dam good!:thumbup:

Avg 80 mph over a 7 hour period is also no small feet! Emphasis on feet!


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Nope, pretty dam good!:thumbup:
> 
> Avg 80 mph over a 7 hour period is also no small feet! Emphasis on feet!




The reason i did not post the second leg of the journey is because your local turnpike police had a problem with it. Consequently, average speed dropped to 72 mph, AND mpg dropped to 34 mpg due to more thought being put into police avoidance and therefore more erratic driving.

That turnpike (Orlando - Miami) blows btw. I spent $40 on tolls both ways. To add an insult to an injury, $281 ticket is way overblown imo - in Chicago 25 mph over goes for around $95, much more reasonable (think of it as a track day fee that you may or may not have to pay). And i never spent more than $5 on tolls in Chicago. In that sense, i really like where i live - in the middle of nowhere. Forget cops, you won't see a single car on the road for miles unless it's around weekend and people from lower MI go to upper peninsula to fish/hunt. You have your personal autobahn that goes on for miles through the woods/farmland and the biggest (and very real) danger is hitting deer at 130 mph.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That ticket price sounds about right for around here. Wish 25 over was less than $100.


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

Did our ED on 12 Jan. Awesome experience. Put 450 miles on the "d" and averaged 35 mpg with a combination of autobahn, country roads and city driving. Also had the winter tires on as well. Very pleased with the performance. Kept it within the rpm limits but was able to open it up a bit on one section of autobahn. Superb ride and power! 

Its on a ship that leaves Bremerhaven for Newark tomorrow the 27th. Hope to have it here in Dallas by late February !


----------



## D_O_H (Nov 12, 2009)

*Another d on the way*

My d is finally built and on its way across the mighty Atlantic.

Anyone else have their car aboard the Goliath Leader?


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

We have a high of 13F, and a low of glorious -3F. Now i know what 'd' does for cold starts - it shows a picture of a coil for about a second to make itself feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

On an unrelated note, to the right of the moonroof control switch, there is a passenger airbag icon, that says something like "passenger airbag off". It has been lighting up on several occasions, but then dimming down. Sometimes it would stay lit for 10-15 minutes (duration of the drive). It's dim again now. Anybody else paid attention to that? Is it something to worry about, or is it just airbag shifting on bumpy roads and triggering false alarms on the sensors? I certainly don't want my passengers to get airbagged for no reason. Hmm... or do i?


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Had a strange thing happen today with the CD player in the car. Put an MP3 disc in and all was fine for the first 16 songs. I skipped a song (#17) and the radio froze. No sound, just displayed "18". I tried skipping forward and backward using the control button and nothing. Same when I tried ejecting. Switched to the radio and that worked but same problem of freezing up when I switched back to CD. About that time I pulled into an Exxon to refuel and shut off the car. When I started it back up, the CD player worked fine all the way home. :dunno:


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

Gremlins!


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Malkavian said:


> Gremlins!


Yeah, I'll try to park next to a Yugo or Chevy Vega seeing as how much Gremlins love those cars. Maybe they'll jump over.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Malkavian said:


> We have a high of 13F, and a low of glorious -3F. Now i know what 'd' does for cold starts - it shows a picture of a coil for about a second to make itself feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


The coldest temp at which my "d" has been started (so far) is +9F and it started with no prob at all.That surprised me because I've read all sorts of horror stories about diesel fuel "gelling' at low temps.I've yet to see the little squiggly light on the dash but Ive seen a video in which you can see it.Fortunately it doesn't often get much colder than 0F (or a bit lower) in my neck of the woods,so.....


----------



## meina222 (May 25, 2009)

Well, on a loosely related note, the 335d gets M-sport package for 2011 in the US. My future car!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What does the M-sport package consist of?


----------



## meina222 (May 25, 2009)

Check the BMW configurator for 335i - it is appearance. M wheel, anthraice headliner, different style 18 inch wheels, different lip panels etc.

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/wp...335i-with-msportpackage-roadtestreview-04.jpg

http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/10698-mg8561s.jpg


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

D_O_H said:


> My d is finally built and on its way across the mighty Atlantic.
> 
> Anyone else have their car aboard the Goliath Leader?


YES!!!

335d Monaco Blue/Saddle; ZSP, ZPP, ZCW; Paddles, Nav, Comfort Access, Sat. Radio, Power Rear shade, iPod/USB, Premium Radio.

Due at VPC in Oxnard 2/20/10. It will be close, as my car registration is due 3/2, and I don't want to have to pay $500 for a few days or so!

Maybe I can get a loaner if it's just for a few days?

I'm following the ship on line.

Glad to be sharing the trip!

Richard


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heck you could rent a car for a few days and for a bit less than $500.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mungo So Cal said:


> I have just over 2k miles (in one month of ownership) of which 95 percent is highway. Have filled up exclusively with Shell and using Powerservice additive. I would definitely not describe my driving habits as aggressive (not yet at least).


Have any pics of the pipes?


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

*exhaust tips*

I don't know if these photos do it justice, but hopefully you see what I mean.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I get some black in mine, maybe to the extent of your brighter colored picture although that picture the inside of the pipe looks a lot dirtier than I remember mine looking. Mine have around 7300 miles on them from what I remember, always have ran Shell Premium fuel and not used any additives and mixed city/highway driving.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

100% chevron and no additives. the tail pipe still looks the way it did when i took delivery.

now that i think about it for a second perhaps this is because of a clogged or non-functioning exhaust particulate filter?

weren't there some cars that went out with defective particulate filter?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dakarm said:


> 100% chevron and no additives. the tail pipe still looks the way it did when i took delivery.
> 
> now that i think about it for a second perhaps this is because of a clogged or non-functioning exhaust particulate filter?
> 
> weren't there some cars that went out with defective particulate filter?


Mine was one of those cars and I have not had it back since the recall was done. I was told that the early 2009 cars are the ones with the recall on that filter. But the amount of black I get is very minimal and really to the point of not even noticing it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*2500 Mile update*

OK, I finally got to take a nice highway drive across Alligator Alley (I75) and back yesterday.

I reset my mileage so I could see what hwy only would do for me. I was not really inspired, it averaged 28.0mpg doing 80mph West bound with A/C. I must add that there was a hefty headwind on the way. I had my gps along as well and quickly noticed that my car speedometer was off by approx 3 mph higher than the gps. I trust the gps. So this means I have a 2.5% error in my miles, on the plus side, i.e. it is saying I'm going faster and driving more miles than actual. Means my mpg is also off.

On the return trip I averaged 85mph (82 on the gps) without a A/C and now with a tailwind. I averaged about 31mpg hwy.

So the obvious questions are as follows:

1. How can I get my speedometer corrected? I assume this could be due to the wheel and tire configuration, perhaps this is discussed elsewhere on this site.
2. How are folks seeing the high 35+mpg they report? I assume they are not driving at 80mph, perhaps in the 60-65mph range.

Not too many Luxury cars out there getting 30+mpg at 80-85mph.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> If the HK on the E9X is the same as what was on the E46s, L7 is a better system. I had the HK on my E46 M3 and I have L7 on my d. L7 on the d is waaay better than HK was on the M3. You may be seeing another example of de-contenting if L7 is being pulled from the option list.


I think the L7 is also better than the HK I had in my Z-3, for sure.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Mungo So Cal said:


> I don't know if these photos do it justice, but hopefully you see what I mean.


You guys are getting pretty @nal here! Comparing soot on your pipes and what not.

Mine are still clean as a whistle, 2500 miles. Just yesterday I had a friend sniffing my exhaust and he could not detect anything at all, which is what I was saying when I first got the D.
It's all good.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

JSpira said:


> Of special interest to 335d (and X5d) owners and prospective owners are the price points for various diesels (including the 335d) - esp. compared to their petrol-powered equivalents.
> 
> I ended up writing an in-depth analysis of this and would love to hear everyone´s thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Good article, it sounds accurate enough, but it does not address the ongoing maintenance costs of the diesel vs the gas engine. Sure, none of us pay for any maintenance for the first 50k, but what about after that?

Also, what is the fuel price basis of the analysis? I assume you are only addressing the US market here and not our friends overseas.

To be honest, I am a tech head and a diesel engineer, so I was crazy about getting my hands on a diesel car of quality. I grew up with those crappy 1970's and 80's vintage GM's and Chevy's with the big block diesel engines and rosamaster fuel injection pumps. My dad swore by them, bought three, and they were always in the shop. They sounded like a tank whenever he pulled into the neighborhood. When he started them up, when they started, they bellowed out a cloud of black smoke and the whole car used to rattle. Yea, they were cheap to fill up but I was dammed if I would ever own one of those!

If only my dad could see me now in the D!:thumbup:


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

Flyingman said:


> 2. How are folks seeing the high 35+mpg they report? I assume they are not driving at 80mph, perhaps in the 60-65mph range.
> 
> Not too many Luxury cars out there getting 30+mpg at 80-85mph.:thumbup:


in my case it's the speeds do not go over 75mph indicated. I did some experimenting and on relatively flat highway. doing over 75mph the mpg starts to drop off, over 85mph and it drops rapidly. the sweet spot was right around 70mph.

our old 330i gets approximately 25mpg doing steady 75mph indicated but upping the speed to 80mph doesn't really hurt the mpg that much (less than 1mpg).

all these measurements are from each cars on-board trip computer. however when i calculate by hand and compare with the trip computer, the difference per tank is usually less than 1mpg per tank.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The speedo in BMW cars read high on purpose and the odometer is supposed to be recording the actual miles. There are a number of threads online about it. So your mpg should be pretty acurate or are you saying the miles on your gps do not match your odometer?



Flyingman said:


> OK, I finally got to take a nice highway drive across Alligator Alley (I75) and back yesterday.
> 
> I reset my mileage so I could see what hwy only would do for me. I was not really inspired, it averaged 28.0mpg doing 80mph West bound with A/C. I must add that there was a hefty headwind on the way. I had my gps along as well and quickly noticed that my car speedometer was off by approx 3 mph higher than the gps. I trust the gps. So this means I have a 2.5% error in my miles, on the plus side, i.e. it is saying I'm going faster and driving more miles than actual. Means my mpg is also off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> The speedo in BMW cars read high on purpose and the odometer is supposed to be recording the actual miles. There are a number of threads online about it. So your mpg should be pretty acurate or are you saying the miles on your gps do not match your odometer?


+1. On my bike, the speedometer is off by a whopping 10% (say, reads 80 mph when GPS says 72), but odometer is exact. I think they do this on purpose... Again, for bikes, there's speedohealer to recalibrate the speedometer, not sure if there is one for cars. In either case, it seems like too much hassle, once you know the % you are off by.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

dakarm said:


> in my case it's the speeds do not go over 75mph indicated. I did some experimenting and on relatively flat highway. doing over 75mph the mpg starts to drop off, over 85mph and it drops rapidly. *the sweet spot was right around 70mph.*
> 
> our old 330i gets approximately 25mpg doing steady 75mph indicated but upping the speed to 80mph doesn't really hurt the mpg that much (less than 1mpg).
> 
> all these measurements are from each cars on-board trip computer. however when i calculate by hand and compare with the trip computer, the difference per tank is usually less than 1mpg per tank.


What was your mileage at 70 mph?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> The speedo in BMW cars read high on purpose and the odometer is supposed to be recording the actual miles. There are a number of threads online about it. So your mpg should be pretty acurate or are you saying the miles on your gps do not match your odometer?


I did not compare odometer with miles on the gps, only my speedometer.

Next trip.

I'll also try, very hard, to stay below 80mph.:angel:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I did not compare odometer with miles on the gps, only my speedometer.
> 
> Next trip.
> 
> *I'll also try, very hard, to stay below 80mph.*:angel:


That is quite the challenge. I know from personal experience.  One wee tap on the go pedal, and dayum! Howd I get going that fast!? :yikes:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*BMW Magazine.*

Hi All,

I just received a welcome package from my dealer with a copy of the BMW Magazine + a complimentary 3 year suscription for the magazine.

Did any one of you D owners receive this?

My CA also emailed me that I will be invited to attend the model release of the 5er.
I saw the new 5 GT and am not impresseed with it.
But the new 5 is very nice and hope that the 535d will be available.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received a welcome package from my dealer with a copy of the BMW Magazine + a complimentary 3 year suscription for the magazine.


You got an Autumn, 2008 edition? :dunno:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> You got an Autumn, 2008 edition? :dunno:


Ya I was wondering about that but I guess that issue covers mainly the 3 series?

Here is the welcome letter from BMW Canada:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Are you saying that the Autumn, 2008 issue was included with the letter you just posted above? :dunno:

If so, it gets curiouser and curiouser. I got a book with a bunch of CDs/DVDs.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Are you saying that the Autumn, 2008 issue was included with the letter you just posted above? :dunno:
> 
> If so, it gets curiouser and curiouser. I got a book with a bunch of CDs/DVDs.


Ya. Hope BMW is still publishing this magazine.
What's in the CD+DVD you received from BMW?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My memory might be failing but those Chevron numbers I do not think apply to all of their markets in the states. I believe it is lower in some and even higher in one(Hawaii). Just depending greatly on the refinery.



Tedj101 said:


> Shell claims that their "premium" diesel has a minimum cetane rating of 45. Whether you are buying "premium" diesel or not is a more difficult question to answer.
> 
> I do know that my local Sunoco refinery has been supplying fuel with a cetane rating of 45-46, but that is not a requirement or a guarantee that that will continue. They only guarantee 40.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Could someone measure the air cap between the top of the exhaust tips and the bumper cover? I want to make sure mine is not way off after the body shop is done.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Air gap*



Snipe656 said:


> Could someone measure the air cap between the top of the exhaust tips and the bumper cover? I want to make sure mine is not way off after the body shop is done.


I got exactly 21mm on both pipes...

<TED>


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

sup


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Today I finally got the EGR valve replaced. I couldn't get the cost out of the SA...I really don't think he knew...but I did get a couple of pictures of the old valve and I have posted them on my blog.
> I still can't get the hosting URL thing for posting pic here.


It's back!!!!!!!
Today the Service Engine Soon light came back on.....don't know why....the car is running fine.
I have an appointment to go back to the dealer.....for the 5th time in 5 weeks.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> I got exactly 21mm on both pipes...
> 
> <TED>


Thanks


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> sup


A lot.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> It's back!!!!!!!
> Today the Service Engine Soon light came back on.....don't know why....the car is running fine.
> I have an appointment to go back to the dealer.....for the 5th time in 5 weeks.


It would be a crack-up if the EGR valve that was just replaced failed again. Fortunately, the EGR valve on the ds isn't like the HPFP on the gassers..... Please update us regarding what is causing the SES light to turn on.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*SES light*

Chris, we had our SES come on briefly in Germany back in August. I added about .5 liter engine oil - and drove to the nearest BMW service. I showed the light to the SA - and we shut the engine off - turned it back on - and it did not come back on again.

The put it on the diagnostic computer - and couldn't find anything wrong - other than exhaust.

That was back at about 2,000 miles.

When I took the oil fill cap off - there was some oil fumes inside the engine. I am partially convinced that during this break-in period, I was burning slightly excess oil - due to primarily high speed autobahn driving - and perhaps the fumes got into the exhaust. The exhaust fumes triggered the SES. I kept the oil level maximized and never the SES again.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

For everyone here in this thread, you might want to become a fan of The Diesel Driver on Facebook


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*...and join the bimmerfest Diesel Social Group !*



JSpira said:


> For everyone here in this thread, you might want to become a fan of The Diesel Driver on Facebook


Congratulations on getting your 335d out of Customs ! I will get my 'Diesel Driver' facebook set up.

I just got back from Germany today - so I have about nine months of things to catch up !

Looking forward to hearing more of your 335d adventures. I think that Chris Dridley has got over 35000 miles now on his.

...and Jonathan, what do you think about petitioning for our own Diesel forum on bimmerfest ?


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

RoBMWED said:


> Congratulations on getting your 335d out of Customs ! I will get my 'Diesel Driver' facebook set up.
> 
> I just got back from Germany today - so I have about nine months of things to catch up !
> 
> ...


+1 for a 335d forum...just sayin...:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

RoBMWED said:


> Congratulations on getting your 335d out of Customs ! I will get my 'Diesel Driver' facebook set up.
> 
> I just got back from Germany today - so I have about nine months of things to catch up !
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the States.

I don´t think we need a separate forum. While it may sound good on paper, I think there are many issues in common with other 3er Series and it would not really provide specific benefits.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Today I finally got the EGR valve replaced. I couldn't get the cost out of the SA...I really don't think he knew...but I did get a couple of pictures of the old valve and I have posted them on my blog.
> I still can't get the hosting URL thing for posting pic here.





RoBMWED said:


> Congratulations on getting your 335d out of Customs ! I will get my 'Diesel Driver' facebook set up.
> 
> I just got back from Germany today - so I have about nine months of things to catch up !
> 
> ...


Thank Rob,
I checked the oil on Sunday and it was down just a little on the stick.....not enough to add oil I didn't think....but I will top it off and see what happens.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> Thank Rob,
> I checked the oil on Sunday and it was down just a little on the stick.....not enough to add oil I didn't think....but I will top it off and see what happens.


I really doubt that being slightly less than full on the engine oil will trigger an SES condition. If it did, you have got some serious problems with rings not sealing.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*Is the 335D Fast?*

Ask my dog!
:rofl:


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

kind of sounds AMG-ish eh?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I was officially reunited with my 335d earlier today :roundel: and promptly put 100 km more on it.

(Unofficially, of course, I was reunited yesterday as I accompanied mein Auto through the VDC - if you haven´t seen my write-up of the VDC process with ca. 30 photos of the car going through the facility, click here.)


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

alright guys Im thinking about racing my friend's friend's g8 gt. 
What do you think the results would be? How would I achieve the best launch (max power to the ground, little tire slip) 
If we do this hopefully we'll have someone taping


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

andyffer said:


> alright guys Im thinking about racing my friend's friend's g8 gt.
> What do you think the results would be? How would I achieve the best launch (max power to the ground, little tire slip)
> If we do this hopefully we'll have someone taping


in a drag race? he'll probably win unless it's a short distance like say 300-400ft. our engines pull great in the low rpms but not so great in the upper.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

dakarm said:


> in a drag race? he'll probably win unless it's a short distance like say 300-400ft. our engines pull great in the low rpms but not so great in the upper.


In the other extreme, if he races g8 1,500 miles, he'll most definitely win.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

dakarm said:


> in a drag race? he'll probably win unless it's a short distance like say 300-400ft. our engines pull great in the low rpms but not so great in the upper.


Errmm....really? d's don't have upper RPMs, since the shifts are at 4.5K. Sounds like you haven't driven one.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

New look for the X5 diesel just revealed



> First introduced in 2009, the BMW X5 xDrive 35d will be all new for 2011 with an updated exterior and interior. The new model continues to lead in fuel economy (19 mpg city, 26 mpg highway) and torque (425 pound-feet).
> 
> The X5's petrol-powered stable mates receive all-new powerplants. The X5 BMW X5 xDrive50i is the new flagship of the X5 family and produces 400 hp and 450 pound-feet of torque. The X5 xDrive35i receives a brand new 3.0-liter 300-hp engine with a single twin-scroll turbocharger.


Complete photos and article here


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

well the 0-60 on the g8 gt is 5.5-5.8 and the diesel is around 5.8 too. Assuming we both get the best launch. Hopefully I'd know how to get the better because that seems to be the only possible way to beat it.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> It's back!!!!!!!
> Today the Service Engine Soon light came back on.....don't know why....the car is running fine.
> I have an appointment to go back to the dealer.....for the 5th time in 5 weeks.


I dropped my 335d off at the dealer on Friday morning hoping that it would be fixed yesterday or at the latest today.....well, it ain't.
The SA called me and told me they need more technical assistance and that my car isn't ready this afternoon so now, while my "d" is in the shop, I am driving a 2010 328i loaner with less than 500 miles on the odometer. I told them that I would have to take it on my road trip this week and that I would put 2000 miles on it. He said "do what you gotta do" so here I am in a silver, gutless 328.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The 2010 328i I had for a loaner had around 800 miles on it when I got in it. When I returned it the thing had around 2k. I got a little too familair with that thing.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> The 2010 328i I had for a loaner had around 800 miles on it when I got in it. When I returned it the thing had around 2k. I got a little too familair with that thing.


Yeah....I'm not looking forward to spending a week in this thing. No Sat radio, no alarm and no motor.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I went from that to a Rav 4 for a couple weeks and that thing truly sucked in the motor department. The 328 towards the end of driving it, did not annoy me much. I was a little surprised what the msrp was on the car I was driving. If I had a choice of a 328i at msrp or a 335d at msrp minus the Eco credit then it would be a no brainer to get the d.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> I dropped my 335d off at the dealer on Friday morning hoping that it would be fixed yesterday or at the latest today.....well, it ain't.
> The SA called me and told me they need more technical assistance and that my car isn't ready this afternoon so now, while my "d" is in the shop, I am driving a 2010 328i loaner with less than 500 miles on the odometer. I told them that I would have to take it on my road trip this week and that I would put 2000 miles on it. He said "do what you gotta do" so here I am in a silver, gutless 328.


I take it the SA did not elaborate regarding what they need more technical assistance for? :dunno:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

andyffer said:


> alright guys Im thinking about racing my friend's friend's g8 gt.
> What do you think the results would be? How would I achieve the best launch (max power to the ground, little tire slip)
> If we do this hopefully we'll have someone taping


The problem is going to be containing the 425 lb-ft. LSD and sticky tires would be the way to go normally. But no LSD is available and sticky tires, well, I will let you decide if you want to put on a set of real sticky performance tires.

The challenge is to avoid wheelspin. Maybe get it rolling for the first 15 feet at no more than 1,500 rpm before pushing it? :dunno: There was a video posted on Youtube of a d racing an E46 M3 Cabrio. Maybe you could check out that video for pointers?

EDIT: On second thought, if you are going to be racing with the Bridgestone RFTs, you need a different set of tires. The Bridgetsones will let loose in half a heartbeat.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Naw they really dont unless I do a launch. Next week i'll do a bunch of testing with my dynolicious and see what I can do. Dropping the RFT arnt an option


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> I take it the SA did not elaborate regarding what they need more technical assistance for? :dunno:


I don't think they have any idea what they are looking for. I went to the dealer today just before closing time to get my GPS and V1 and they had the hood up with cables going into the engine bay and more cables going into the dash. There were two guys looking at monitors.....
kinda like a monkey looking at fire for the first time.
I didn't leave there with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I don't think they have any idea what they are looking for. I went to the dealer today just before closing time to get my GPS and V1 and they had the hood up with cables going into the engine bay and more cables going into the dash. There were two guys looking at monitors.....
> kinda like a monkey looking at fire for the first time.
> I didn't leave there with a warm fuzzy feeling.


Ask them if they want to lemon law the car. Nothing like getting a new 2011 335d through PCD to make this all appear better.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I don't think they have any idea what they are looking for. I went to the dealer today just before closing time to get my GPS and V1 and they had the hood up with cables going into the engine bay and more cables going into the dash. There were two guys looking at monitors.....
> kinda like a monkey looking at fire for the first time.
> I didn't leave there with a warm fuzzy feeling.


It's certainly becoming a serious concern for us D owners to see that your D is developing such Technical issues after only 35K+ miles and your BMW dealership is scratching their heads trying to figure out what's wrong!

I would have thought that a diesel engine is meant/born to be driven on the Highways like you do and is supposed to last much longer than a gasser?

Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I don't think they have any idea what they are looking for. I went to the dealer today just before closing time to get my GPS and V1 and they had the hood up with cables going into the engine bay and more cables going into the dash. There were two guys looking at monitors.....
> kinda like a monkey looking at fire for the first time.
> I didn't leave there with a warm fuzzy feeling.


Nice, but of course hard to not expect them being confused since probably never work on the cars. Still sucks none the less.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Nice, but of course hard to not expect them being confused *since probably never work on the cars. * Still sucks none the less.


Which begs the question, what training (initial and ongoing) did/do the dealerships get from BMW on the these vehicles? :dunno: Seems like every story about our cars going in to the shop for anything other than an oil change results in some head scratching.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Marine5302 said:


> Which begs the question, what training (initial and ongoing) did/do the dealerships get from BMW on the these vehicles? :dunno: Seems like every story about our cars going in to the shop for anything other than an oil change results in some head scratching.


My oil change ended up taking much longer than they thought it would and it was because they never had done one before. My recall on the DEF took them much longer than they thought it would and longer than BMW said it should take, again because they never have done one before. I am a little worried about how things will be when this is out of warranty and I am paying them by the hour and they very likely are still doing things they have no experience doing.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> My oil change ended up taking much longer than they thought it would and it was because they never had done one before. My recall on the DEF took them much longer than they thought it would and longer than BMW said it should take, again because try never have done one before. *I am a little worried about how things will be when this is out of warranty and I am paying them by the hour and they very likely are still doing things they have no experience doing.*


+1 on that. If BMW wants these vehicles to catch on they had better ensure they're ready in more than just the sales department.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The sales department I did not even feel was ready when I got the car. Now I have not bought or looked at other BMW models before so maybe they know so little about all of their cars. The car itself is what sold me, kind of like the S4 I bought 8+ years ago because that too the car sold itself. 

There is only so much you can learn in training though and often being a good mechanic comes from experience with the product. Hard to get experience when so few numbers are being sold per dealership.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

*There is only so much you can learn in training though *and often being a good mechanic comes from experience with the product. Hard to get experience when so few numbers are being sold per dealership.[/QUOTE]

As in most things, I agree. Still would like to know if they put forth the required effort to train or if they just expect the wrenches to keep contacting the fatherland for "technical assistance"?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure, I'd be curious too as to what training, if any, they go through for the model.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

I know there is some sort of training course that is for the 335d. When I first bought the car, I called for it's first service and was told that the tech that had been to school on the 335d didn't work on certain days...now each time I take my car in, the same guy works on it every time.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

We've got a generation of mechanics who think "diesel" means:
- Awesome or strong, as in physical power. Also - great, cool, or sexy.
- A street term for heroin.
- A brand of jeans, underwear, and other clothing.
- Extremely muscular, huge, big, a bodybuilder
(http://www.urbandictionary.com)


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

Stugots said:


> Errmm....really? d's don't have upper RPMs, since the shifts are at 4.5K. Sounds like you haven't driven one.


i own one and perhaps you misread. i said that the the d's pull great in the lower rpms but not in the upper rpms. redline is at 5k and it's not worth reving to the redline.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

csecard said:


> Ask them if they want to lemon law the car. Nothing like getting a new 2011 335d through PCD to make this all appear better.


Lemon law jurisdiction (18,000 to 24,000 miles depending on state law) passed a long time ago for Chris.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> It's certainly becoming a serious concern for us D owners to see that your D is developing such Technical issues after only 35K+ miles and your BMW dealership is scratching their heads trying to figure out what's wrong!
> 
> I would have thought that a diesel engine is meant/born to be driven on the Highways like you do and is supposed to last much longer than a gasser?
> 
> Please keep us posted on the outcome.


Chris' d is hardly failing. All issues he has experienced were not show stoppers like for example HPFP or injectors are in the 335i.

It is annoying when your favorite ride is in the shop and no one knows what is causing the SES to illuminate. Especially when the loaner is a 328i (with no satellite radio). But hardly failing.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> My oil change ended up taking much longer than they thought it would and it was because they never had done one before. My recall on the DEF took them much longer than they thought it would and longer than BMW said it should take, again because they never have done one before. *I am a little worried about how things will be when this is out of warranty and I am paying them by the hour and they very likely are still doing things they have no experience doing.*


Very few shops charge by the hour. All of the ones (dealers and indies) in my neck of the woods are using flat rate because they have found ways to beat the labor allowance and thus make more margin.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Thread bump post - 69,000 and change views. On our way to 70,000 views. Will 70K be hit before the end of the week? :dunno: BFer diesel fans - you *can* make it happen! :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Very few shops charge by the hour. All of the ones (dealers and indies) in my neck of the woods are using flat rate because they have found ways to beat the labor allowance and thus make more margin.


Ummm, every single shop I have dealt with, including the current BMW dealer, charges me by the hour. Just because it is one way in one great does not mean it is in another.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Ummm, every single shop I have dealt with, including the current BMW dealer, charges me by the hour. Just because it is one way in one great does not mean it is in another.


There is an hourly rate that is being applied, but at least in my neck of the woods, the labor allowance is being charged, not the actual time it took to do the repair. I would be surprised if the dealers are charging actual time, since for the most part, that will reduce their margins.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They went over the time it should take to install my alarm and charged me for that. The Mercedes dealership I deal with charges by the hour too. The ford dealership I deal with does as well which actually works out to my advantage because they typically get te jobs done in a lot less time than what the book says it should take, I saved $800 last time from that.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Interesting how things are done differently in different parts of the country. I had a Volvo dealership add front and rear park assist to an S60R that I owned back in 2005, and the front sensor install got bungled. Net, net a replacement front bumper needed to be ordered and the sensors re-installed. I was only charged the quoted installation fee, with no additional labor amount for the second install.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

csecard said:


> Ask them if they want to lemon law the car. Nothing like getting a new 2011 335d through PCD to make this all appear better.


I'm not ready to get rid of the "d". I just want to know what is throwing a code, I want to know that I can make a 2000 mile run and it will get me back home and most of all....I WANT THAT DAMN LIGHT GONE!!!!!
The car runs great, I get outstanding fuel mileage and your not beat to death after a 600 mile day.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Lemon law jurisdiction (18,000 to 24,000 miles depending on state law) passed a long time ago for Chris.


Not so, it's one year or 12000 miles, whichever is greater in North Carolina

*(1987, c. 385; 1989, c. 43, s. 2, c. 519, s. 2.) 
§ 20-351.2. Require repairs; when mileage warranty begins to accrue.

(a) Express warranties for a new motor vehicle shall remain in effect at least one year or 12,000 miles. If a new motor vehicle does not conform to all applicable express warranties for a period of one year, or the term of the express warranties, whichever is greater, following the date of original delivery of the motor vehicle to the consumer, and the consumer reports the nonconformity to the manufacturer, its agent, or its authorized dealer during such period, the manufacturer shall make, or arrange to have made, repairs necessary to conform the vehicle to the express warranties, whether or not these repairs are made after the expiration of the applicable warranty period.*

My original point is that Chris should be given a car that performs as advertised, which is what we all want if this cannot be quickly resloved. If the car has been out of service 20 business days or 4 times for the problem, it's covered under the statute.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

csecard said:


> Not so, it's one year or 12000 miles, whichever is greater in North Carolina
> 
> *(1987, c. 385; 1989, c. 43, s. 2, c. 519, s. 2.)
> § 20-351.2. Require repairs; when mileage warranty begins to accrue.
> ...


Interesting how NC allows 12 months regardless of miles for Lemon Law coverage. I doubt the law's authors anticipated someone like Chris when the law was drafted. The next question is whether Chris' d has spent 20 business days in the shop for the 2nd SES? So far, I believe it has not.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

kewl story bro


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Over here for the lemon law you have to bring the car in a certain amount of times for the exact same stated reason or perhaps that is just one of the ways. I looked into it a number of years ago for a SVT Contour that had a recurring problem that they never could seem to fix but found out at the time that I could not do the lemon law because I brought it in for different stated reasons even though it was for the same problem. Memory is a bit hazy on it after so much time.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Just put non runflat tyres on my (UK) 335d Touring - What a revelation!!!!

No more tramlining, ride MUCH better and the grip is way more progressive.

Put on Continental Sport Contact 3s - the car is now how it should have been!!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

335diesel said:


> Just put non runflat tyres on my (UK) 335d Touring - What a revelation!!!!
> 
> No more tramlining, ride MUCH better and the grip is way more progressive.
> 
> Put on Continental Sport Contact 3s - the car is now how it should have been!!


How's the turning?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Turn in and grip is excellent - just feels like you "know" what the wheels are doing more easily. When it lets go, it does so far more progressively - had some fun tail out action at the weekend and felt completely safe.

They also resist aquaplaning much better (useful in the UK!) than the Bridgestones.

I bought a 12v tyre compressor and tyre weld for £35 (errmmm - $40ish?) that sit comfortably in the boot storage area in case I get a flat.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

For 335d drivers (and all 3er drivers actually), I just completed winter tire testing - here is the report: Winter Tire Test and Tips


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> They aren't doing anything on the fuel and I haven't asked....not a bad idea though.
> I took the "d" to the shop on Friday morning and this afternoon I got the call that it was ready.
> I put the details of my conversation with the SA on the blog.
> Look out for another recall "d" drivers.


Mine has been in the shop for over a month now. First was for alarm install, dash rattle fix, window tinting fix, and DEF recall then it went into the body shop to repair the damage from being rear ended. They called me yesterday and are still waiting on ignitors for the headrests. Seems like every time they need a part there is some huge delay in getting said part. Not really sold that it is an availability issue, beginning to lean towards it just being them. Been driving my truck for the past two weeks, returned rent car two Mondays ago due to GEICO getting pissy and my just not wanting to deal with it since I have the truck. So I at least get the smell of diesel and the enjoyment of around 14.5mpg, a "pleasant" drop down from it's usual 17mpg 

So if we get another recall then guess I get to deal with a long wait for the parts and then it taking them longer than expected to do the job. :thumbup:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> ...I put the details of my conversation with the SA on the blog.
> Look out for another recall "d" drivers.





Chris's blog said:


> ...Today I got a call from David Winters, Service Advisor, with BMW of Chattanooga to let me know that my car was ready. He said the the problem was related to the *DEF freezing and the small heater in the tank was not keeping the fluid flowing properly.* He went on to say that BMW was aware of the issue, was working on a fix, and that it could result in a recall later on.


I'm surprised at this. seems like there'd be many more reports on problems from more northern climes if there really was an issue with sizing the heater.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

wantapony said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am curious what people recommend is the best way to go about getting a good lease deal on one. I've been thinking about European Delivery, seems like a great program to both drive the car in europe for a few days/weeks plus saving some $$. Has anyone done that with a 335d? Do you wind up getting a good deal? As one can negotiate on anything, I'm assuming that 335d ED price is also negotiable. I'd love some tips if people can share.
> 
> ...


Read the ED forum. Lots of info there on how to negotiate a price for ED. A 335d is the same as any other BMW when it comes to negotiating ED pricing.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> I'm surprised at this. seems like there'd be many more reports on problems from more northern climes if there really was an issue with sizing the heater.


Maybe the d owners in the great snow belt were smart and stayed home? :dunno:

I have to admit to some curiosity about the fuel gelling up with the cold weather. Even winterized diesel gells at some point.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it the diesel or the exhaust fluid that the dealer was talking about? I was thinking the latter and not the former.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Is it the diesel or the exhaust fluid that the dealer was talking about? *I was thinking the latter and not the former*.


Especially if the fuel had not been winterized....


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

the fuel i use regularly is winterized to -20 F. I'd imagine that's the case most anywhere in the northern states, lower still in Canada. i've never had fuel gel in over 8 years of operating diesels in Michigan.

the DEF is a likely culprit because it's use is so relatively new, but it just seems that if there were a real design problem with the heater that you'd have reports of the SES indicator all over the place.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought one or two people had some misc. issues with the exhaust fluid and they were from very cold climates. Then again I could be way off in my memory on that.


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

wantapony said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

Suggest you go over to the European Delivery forum. Lots of great info over there including how to negotiate an ED price (See the Wiki). There are quite a few of us who have done ED on a 335d recently who can help you through the process.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

d geek said:


> I'm surprised at this. seems like there'd be many more reports on problems from more northern climes if there really was an issue with sizing the heater.


Reporting from central MI.. i've had no problem with heater, and the lowest temp i started the car at was 3F.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

JSpira said:


> For 335d drivers (and all 3er drivers actually), I just completed winter tire testing - here is the report: Winter Tire Test and Tips


Sweet! I'll swear by Blizzak LM-60's on the 'd', some drift in deep/unplowed snow, but nothing you can't deal with. 5,000 miles in central MI, 3,000 miles to/in/from Miami, FL and back. That was one of my main concerns when i was ordering the 'd' (RWD) 6 months ago, so if there are other people lurking who wonder about it, it will go in snow!


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

andyffer said:


> Guys..
> Here is our ranking for views as compared to Off Topic
> 
> *Rank:* 1 *Thread:* The Official 2009 BoobFest thread *Views:* 194,387
> ...


Well, i was lurking this thread for a few months. I gotta admit though, i was lurking Boobs and Booty threads as well. :bigpimp:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

I picked up my 335d from the shop today. It feels like a race car compared to the 328i.
I posted the service invoice on my blog, so if anyone else has this issue, you can refer the servicing dealer to this case and maybe you won't have to endure the learning curve that I have had to put up with.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for the details, Chris. What exactly was the fix? did they just clear the code and report to corporate?

Anyone know what 'PUMA' is?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

d geek said:


> thanks for the details, Chris. What exactly was the fix? did they just clear the code and report to corporate?
> 
> Anyone know what 'PUMA' is?


When I went to the dealer on Saturday after they told me that it wouldn't be ready, I saw the car in the service dept and they had stuff hooked up under the dash and under the hood. I don't think they really turned any bolts.
I have searched the net for PUMA as it would relate to BMW and I can't find anything that seems right.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> When I went to the dealer on Saturday after they told me that it wouldn't be ready, I saw the car in the service dept and they had stuff hooked up under the dash and under the hood. I don't think they really turned any bolts.
> I have searched the net for PUMA as it would relate to BMW and I can't find anything that seems right.


Produkt und Maßnahmenmanagement Aftersales (product and measures management aftersales).


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like they are admitting that BMW is working on the solution according to Chrisdridley's invoice - and there is no fix as of now...
Dealer didn't really fix anything right Chris, or I'm not getting it right?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a feeling in 5 years, we'll be re-flashing with Euro-spec DME's, dropping in the euro-spec exhaust and throwing the adblue tanks in the trash. :rofl:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> It looks like they are admitting that BMW is working on the solution according to Chrisdridley's invoice - and there is no fix as of now...
> Dealer didn't really fix anything right Chris, or I'm not getting it right?


Right...nothing we can do for now....BMW is aware and working on it......if it throws a code again, just stop in and we'll clear it for you.....
At lease I get a car wash and a cup of coffee every time I go there.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> I have a feeling in 5 years, we'll be re-flashing with Euro-spec DME's, dropping in the euro-spec exhaust and throwing the adblue tanks in the trash. :rofl:


...and failing the emissions test required in your state


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> ...and failing the emissions test required in your state


May not happen depending on the test that is done. Here the car needs to be throwing a code Of course one would probably be breaking some federal laws.


----------



## samknut (Feb 12, 2010)

*2011 335d*

Thanks everyone for all the great information I have read so far on the 335d. I haven't even driven one yet and I think I'm sold. I'm still doing my research though.

I'm looking at ordering a 2011 335d w/premium package, cold weather package, and the convenience package. I'm also adding on Navigation, Harmon Kadon sound system, iPod and USB adapter, and smartphone integration. Right now through the BMW military sales program the dealer is quoting me at $47,695. ($38,230 base, + packages and options) Is this a decent deal compared to what I would pay stateside?

The new convenience package is not that much of a deal as far as I tell. I would probably get all the options in the package except for the power rear sunshade and the rear manual side window shades. If added on separately the options I would actually want would total $1650. So actually I am paying $150 for sunshades. For those of you with these sunshades, do you even use them? Are they worth $150?

I am looking forward to getting out of Iraq for R&R here soon so I can get back to Germany where I am currently stationed to test drive one. This way I can truly appreciate the great reviews I have read on this car.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

d geek said:


> ...and failing the emissions test required in your state


Did you cali owners realize that our d's have to have a smog inspection every damn year?! WTF! Even gassers get 4 years to 6 years before they have to start getting stupid smog checks! Any '09 owners have had to get a smog check with their registration renewal? This state is ridiculous.

Correction:
It's every 2 years, still it's ridiculous!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> May not happen depending on the test that is done. Here the car needs to be throwing a code *Of course one would probably be breaking some federal laws.*


One would definitely be breaking a federal law or two....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Did you cali owners realize that our d's have to have a smog inspection every damn year?! WTF! Even gassers get 4 years to 6 years before they have to start getting stupid smog checks! Any '09 owners have had to get a smog check with their registration renewal? This state is ridiculous.
> 
> Correction:
> It's every 2 years, still it's ridiculous!


Do you have a link for the diesel SMOG test requirement?

CA Health & Safety Code spells out the requirement for the SMOG testing:


> 44011. (a) All motor vehicles powered by internal combustion engines that are registered within an area designated for program coverage shall be required biennially to obtain a certificate of compliance or noncompliance, except for the following:


And then there is section (D):


> (D) This paragraph does not apply to diesel-powered vehicles.


So, unless I am missing something, diesels are exempt from the SMOG test requirement. :dunno:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

samknut said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great information I have read so far on the 335d. I haven't even driven one yet and I think I'm sold. I'm still doing my research though.
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a 2011 335d w/premium package, cold weather package, and the convenience package. I'm also adding on Navigation, Harmon Kadon sound system, iPod and USB adapter, and smartphone integration. Right now through the BMW military sales program the dealer is quoting me at $47,695. ($38,230 base, + packages and options) Is this a decent deal compared to what I would pay stateside?
> 
> ...


When you are able to do a test drive, you should at least try a 3er with the Sport package. IMO, the seats alone in the Sport package justify the expense. You might check out a ED concept with a U.S. dealer. You might be able to get the benefit of the Eco Credit. Try Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW. PM me for his e-mail.

The d is a really great car.


----------



## samknut (Feb 12, 2010)

*ECO Credit*

The dealer I am working with in Germany says the ECO credit is not available with the Military Sales Program. Has anyone else found this to be true?

I will definately be test driving different 3 series with different packages. Its hard to justify 2150 extra for the sport package right now. I will see once I test drive. Thanks for the input.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

samknut said:


> The dealer I am working with in Germany says the ECO credit is not available with the Military Sales Program. Has anyone else found this to be true?
> 
> I will definately be test driving different 3 series with different packages. Its hard to justify 2150 extra for the sport package right now. I will see once I test drive. Thanks for the input.


When I was working the purchase transaction on my d, diplomat/military sale invoice was $2K less than regular invoice. The Eco Credit is presently $4,500. If you can get regular ED with Eco Credit, you would seem to be $2,500 ahead of the diplomat/military sale route.

Philippe would be able to determine whether you would be able to do an ED in your situation. And whether you would be able to get the Eco Credit applied.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Do you have a link for the diesel SMOG test requirement?
> 
> CA Health & Safety Code spells out the requirement for the SMOG testing:
> 
> ...


That was the OLD standard unfortunately... I listen to Jon&Ken and they've been harping on some new diesel smog standards.

Read this .pdf link (link to .pdf) and weep  New rules kicked in this year. These DMV bastages, not only are they always closed on Friday, doubled our VLF's, and now $50 smog checks every other year for diesels with NO 4 or 6 year exemption that you would get with a 328/335i. I know we're driving $40K plus cars, but dammit, it's the principle


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> That was the OLD standard unfortunately... I listen to Jon&Ken and they've been harping on some new diesel smog standards.
> 
> Read this .pdf link (link to .pdf) and weep  New rules kicked in this year. These DMV bastages, not only are they always closed on Friday, doubled our VLF's, and now $50 smog checks every other year for diesels with NO 4 or 6 year exemption that you would get with a 328/335i. I know we're driving $40K plus cars, but dammit, it's the principle


I am not saying your link is incorrect; but I like to see actual legislation cited. If there is an on-going 2 year inspection requirement, we can probably thank all of the diesel truck owners who have by-passed the emission control systems on their trucks and in so doing, managed to sh*t all over the place before us.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You might be surprised how few of the modified diesel trucks have actually bypassed the emissions stuff yet still belch out a lot of crap.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the State of California website on diesel smog checks:

http://www.autorepair.ca.gov/80_BARResources/05_Legislative/RegulatoryActions/DieselWorkInf.html

Includes the law, test manual, and guidance on mods.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Like the visible smoke failure, so glad we do not have that here. I took my Mitsu in a couple weeks ago for inspection and figured the thing failed because it smoked like a mesquito truck during the high speed test. Then looked a the the readings and passed with flying colors.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

all the diesel folks check it out.. http://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5571&page=5



Terry said:


> Yesterday, 09:45 PM
> Snuck away from other projects for a few hours this afternoon and hacked together a prototype. Feels pretty strong driving around! Need to get on the dyno and fine tune it soon, or at least do a few 40-120 vbox runs.





Terry said:


> Yesterday, 10:27 PM
> Couldn't help but go out and do a few VBOX runs. Average stock 0-60 7.0, average tuned 0-60 6.4. Really amazing what a little torque can do. Tune is basically a modified JB+ remapped for the diesel. Truck feels night and day. Time to get started on finding PnP connectors for it, fine tuning, etc.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I am SO glad I have a UK spec 335d in the UK!! Seems SO much more straightforward!

We get more power and we just stick diesel in - no hassle, no worry about fuel or additives.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

335diesel said:


> I am SO glad I have a UK spec 335d in the UK!! Seems SO much more straightforward!
> 
> We get more power and we just stick diesel in - no hassle, no worry about fuel or additives.


Yup, us 'merican's just love to leave sulphur in our gas & throw in rotten corn ethanol to fry our HPFP's and direct injectors, leave out lubricity specs to so our diesels wear out faster, and to top it off you guys have a lot more different higher quality synthetic oils to choose from.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

we love our lobbyist


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Yup, us 'merican's just love to leave sulphur in our gas & throw in rotten corn ethanol to fry our HPFP's and direct injectors, leave out lubricity specs to so our diesels wear out faster, and to top it off you guys have a lot more different higher quality synthetic oils to choose from.


BUT you guys pay a fraction of we do for fuel so not all bad!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> BUT you guys pay a fraction of we do for fuel so not all bad!


I was going to respond that for the price difference, I am quite happy to pay for the supplemental additives to bring the CARB diesel up to the Euro diesel lubricity specification. But then you go and make your post.

And when Terry at BMS releases his chip tuning solution, the hp and lb-ft gap will probably be erased. And we are still paying less for our diesel.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Are you talking about upgrading the hard drive? I still haven't received my car yet lol. Plus I'm hoping the HD doesn't have a proprietary interface as I've seen in other embedded hard drive applications.


Don't be surprised if you find a proprietary interface....


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> You could go for a test drive in a 3er equipped with the Sport seats. After about 15 minutes (less if you have back problems), you will probably have a case of Sport package seat envy.


That was the main reason I went with a BTO model rather than one the dealer had on hand--the price was great but without the sport seats, my 100 mi/day commute was going to be evil.

Waiting for my new car--2 weeks to go.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Here is what I do: I purchased an oil drain 'kit' at WalMart that consists of a jug with about a 4" (maybe 4 1/2") screw-on top. The PS additive container along with a funnel goes inside the jug for storage. The jug can be strapped to the rear of the trunk with bungee cords. The PS container has 4 ounce markings on the side. Additionally, I purchased a box of disposable nitrile gloves from Rite-Aid. When the d's fuel gauge gets to the 3/8ths remaining point, I have used 10 gallons. Then it is time to find a diesel station. I add 4 ounces of PS with the funnel. Then 10 gallons of diesel fuel goes in and I am good until the tank gets back to 3/8ths remaining.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Lots of work, I just have a turkey baster hypodemic syringe whihc holds 4 oz. Just squirt it in no fuss no muss.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> It looks like they are admitting that BMW is working on the solution according to Chrisdridley's invoice - and there is no fix as of now...
> Dealer didn't really fix anything right Chris, or I'm not getting it right?


I had mine in twice for the SES light. THi slast tie they replced both knock sensors and reloaded the software. Siad they had to get BMW NA on the phone to explian the codes and approve the replacement of the sensors. THey had my car for 3 days. It has been two weeks since that time without a problem (knock on wood!)


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

andyffer said:


> cool. Why didnt you just wait for Terry or go with the other ECU remaps with 500+lb tq


I wanted just a mild upgrade that could be easily removed so the dealer cannot tell. From what I have researched pushing the motor too much results in the particulate filter having to urn off the soot too ofter. THe D recognizes this as abnormal and sets off the SES lights. I am hoping to get the 0-0 close to 5 sec and the quarter mile time down close to 13 flat. We shall see.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Terry's solution is going to be PnP, which also means it'll be just as easy to remove. Also, my research and experiences with BMS tell me that Terry will account for the appropriate variables, so what you see on UK cars is not the same as US cars, especially with the difference in the exhaust system.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

if the PnP sets off SES I doubt Terry would sell it rather than figure out a way to avoid it. I have faith!

do some before and after vids in your car


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> SP was my one and only must have on my d.


There were a few more items that were must haves on my d, but SP was definitely one of them.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

spacegeek said:


> That was the main reason I went with a BTO model rather than one the dealer had on hand--the price was great but without the sport seats, my 100 mi/day commute was going to be evil.
> 
> Waiting for my new car--2 weeks to go.


I think the last 2 weeks was the worst. I really got crazed when I had to endure watching the boat with my car on it pick its way down the eastern coast of the U.S. and then crawl its way to the Panama Canal. And then wait for a day at the canal. I had to stop checking because I would just end up cussing at the display.

Enjoy your d when it arrives. They are great cars. :thumbup:


----------



## D_O_H (Nov 12, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> I think the last 2 weeks was the worst. I really got crazed when I had to endure watching the boat with my car on it pick its way down the eastern coast of the U.S. and then crawl its way to the Panama Canal. And then wait for a day at the canal. I had to stop checking because I would just end up cussing at the display.
> 
> Enjoy your d when it arrives. They are great cars. :thumbup:


How did you track the boat down there? Other than seeing my boat briefly pass through brunswick, georgia and seeing it on the schedule for the panama canal, I haven't been able to track my boat since it left the english channel. It's somewhere on the other side of the panama canal and is supposed to be in port hueneme next Monday, but I can't find any site showing its location at the moment.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

First post here.

Have ordered a 2010 335d w/sports package. The order was picked up by BMW on January 16th, and the cars was built (apparently) the first week of February. Status currently is "awaiting transport" according to the bmwusa.com website.

What is the typically time for the entire transportation process?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

wxmanCCM said:


> First post here.
> 
> Have ordered a 2010 335d w/sports package. The order was picked up by BMW on January 16th, and the cars was built (apparently) the first week of February. Status currently is "awaiting transport" according to the bmwusa.com website.
> 
> What is the typically time for the entire transportation process?


Some insights can be gleaned from these articles, http://www.thedieseldriver.com/2010/01/shipping-the-335d/ Shipping the 335d to the U.S. and Inside BMW's Vehicle Distribution Center


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Well got stuck in the tiniest amount of mud today and had to get two guys to push me push me out.

The E91 335d is possibly the best allrounder ever made but it's also the worst off roader in the World! Big torque + firm suspension + wide tyres + RWD = hopeless on anything but smooth tarmac (or whatever you guys call it!).

Luckily we have a small 4x4 that goes almost anywhere.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

335diesel said:


> The E91 335d is possibly the best allrounder ever made but it's also the worst off roader in the World! Big torque + firm suspension + wide tyres + RWD = hopeless on anything but smooth tarmac (or whatever you guys call it!).


We've had an unusually snowy winter so far here in "New" England and I can confirm that the "d" is a pretty poor performer in snow....with the standard "all season" tires,at least.I've never had a problem with any other vehicle that came equipped with "all season" tires.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

listerone said:


> We've had an unusually snowy winter so far here in "New" England and I can confirm that the "d" is a pretty poor performer in snow....with the standard "all season" tires,at least.I've never had a problem with any other vehicle that came equipped with "all season" tires.


I guess the question is why anyone would be driving with all-season (or no-season) tires given the amount of snow that we 've had. :dunno:

See Winter Tire Test and Tips for pointers about winter driving and information about choosing appropriate tires for snow and ice.
*http://www.thedieseldriver.com/2010/02/winter-tire-test-tips/ *


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

listerone said:


> We've had an unusually snowy winter so far here in "New" England and I can confirm that the "d" is a pretty poor performer in snow....with the standard "all season" tires,at least.I've never had a problem with any other vehicle that came equipped with "all season" tires.


how many other vehicles with 425 ft-lbs have you tried to drive in the snow 

there are "all weather" tires i'd use, but not "all season"


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

The Vac product was built and tesed on the US model so I do not think there will be any issue with the exhuast system. I wil photo document the install and post it and my impressions after a few runs. By the way, who is Terry? What does he do?


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

we took the diesel up to Grand Canyon and even without any snow on the ground, those cold roads werent the greatest for the torque..


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

joeincs said:


> The Vac product was built and tesed on the US model so I do not think there will be any issue with the exhuast system. I wil photo document the install and post it and my impressions after a few runs. By the way, who is Terry? What does he do?


Terry from Burger Motorsport? Only the most notorious name amongst 335i owners (at least on the forums). He makes the JB3. Dont tell me you dont know what the JB3 is..


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

andyffer said:


> Terry from Burger Motorsport? Only the most notorious name amongst 335i owners (at least on the forums). He makes the JB3. Dont tell me you dont know what the JB3 is..


I don't know what it is.


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

magbarn said:


> So... it's starting to look like this damn adblue piss system will be a headache for many of us. Last time I checked, we havent had sub zero freezing temps in socal. Unless.. Did you take your car up to the ski slopes this past week?


That's pretty damn close. I took the car up to wrightwood for some snow play with the kids on 2/10. So it's been some time since I went...think it could still be related?


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

NCe61 said:


> We had a similar problem at about the same mileage. The dealer replaced a bad sensor of some sort; the urea level was fine.


I suspect it's an electronic gremlin that hopefully won't come back. So far so good, now at about 7200 miles. I put on a touch over 100 miles in a day and have a busy enough schedule that I can't just make an appointment in a weeks notice. It sure has put the 1000 mile notification into perspective for me.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Nope...doesn't work that way.
> 65-70 only gets me in the upper 36's
> 50-60 on a flat road will get you near 40.


I'm looking for help in getting more data to analyze the car's optimal efficiency. Anyone that wants to contibute is welcome and I'll plot the results and make them available on his thread.

It's as easy as this: Reset BOTH the mpg AND mph readings for the OBC when you fill up. At the next fill, report the two numbers back here. This method accounts for all that time idling at stop lights and waiting at the bank drive through by penalizing the mph reading. The data plot (with three points so far) looks like the attached file.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

KComp said:


> Originally Posted by Chrisdridley:
> 
> "I only know what I'm experiencing during my hours looking through the windshield each week, the hundreds of gallons of fuel I have run through the car and the 38,000 miles I have put on the "d" in 7 and half months."
> 
> Did you use any diesel additive during the 7 and half months?


I have only used an additive once. It was Diesel Kleen + Cetane Boost and I couldn't feel any difference in the way the car ran and I didn't get an increase in fuel mileage. When I got home after that trip, I put the partial bottle on a shelf in my garage and it's still there.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I find that if I stay "under" the second turbo (roughly <3k rpm) my mpg is MUCH better.

But I have a lead foot and live in the countryside so my long term average is 31mpg...!!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

335diesel said:


> I find that if I stay "under" the second turbo (roughly <3k rpm) my mpg is MUCH better.
> 
> But I have a lead foot and live in the countryside so my long term average is 31mpg...!!


i'm assuming this is imperial gallons, so ~26 mpUSg?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Errrm - yes (I think so)!! 4.4ish litres.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> I'm looking for help in getting more data to analyze the car's optimal efficiency. Anyone that wants to contibute is welcome and I'll plot the results and make them available on his thread.
> 
> It's as easy as this: Reset BOTH the mpg AND mph readings for the OBC when you fill up. At the next fill, report the two numbers back here. This method accounts for all that time idling at stop lights and waiting at the bank drive through by penalizing the mph reading. The data plot (with three points so far) looks like the attached file.


Just filled up this morning and reset both, so I'll have some data for you next week for this.


----------



## s_t_e_v_e (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's some data points for the lower side of the FE chart...

mpg mph
27.3	26.3
24.7	24.6
26.1	28
21.9	23.7
24	26	
22.8	21.8


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

I got the Sirius radio in my 2010 d sorted out. Here's a link to the Audio section of bimmerfest where I had a thread on the problem. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4968162#post4968162

FYI, it seems all new BMW's with Sirius are having this problem.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

csecard said:


> I'm looking for help in getting more data to analyze the car's optimal efficiency. Anyone that wants to contibute is welcome and I'll plot the results and make them available on his thread.
> 
> It's as easy as this: Reset BOTH the mpg AND mph readings for the OBC when you fill up. At the next fill, report the two numbers back here. This method accounts for all that time idling at stop lights and waiting at the bank drive through by penalizing the mph reading. The data plot (with three points so far) looks like the attached file.


Here's my readings for the day....my mph reading for the day is 66.2 and my mpg is 37.7


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> What does the computer say your average speed after a fill up?


Snipe, it is actually quite low, perhaps in the mid 30s MPH with traffic on typical commute days. That is obviously killing the mpg. Unless you reset it for a road trip and then you can see the upper 60's and 70's.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Here's my readings for the day....my mph reading for the day is 66.2 and my mpg is 37.7


I've posted several earlier in this thread. Last one was 500 miles and 16.2 gals. That was basically a road trip, 90% Interstate at 80-85mph, maybe an occassional 90+:angel:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

By the way, as my intro indicates, Hang Up and Drive, an idiot in I-95 South last Sunday almsot ran me off the freeway. He merged into my left lane, we were doing about 75mph in heavy traffic. The idiot was jabbing away on his cel and did not signal and did not look. He pushed me halfway into the left shoulder, the whole time I was honking my horn, and he still did not see or hear me. Finally I think his wife advised him he might be running another car off the road and he pulled back in.

Here in Miami we are known to actually have twice the road rage as L.A. I know, hard to believe, but I've seen it a few times. I was feeling it Sunday!

This idiot didn't miss a beat on his phone call and proceeded to continue his call and high speed driving on the freeway, running up against me or beside me several times over the next 20 miles or so. I finally stomped the pedal and left him in the dust.

What an idiot. Should be a law against this stupidity.:asshole:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

csecard said:


> I'm looking for help in getting more data to analyze the car's optimal efficiency. Anyone that wants to contibute is welcome and I'll plot the results and make them available on his thread.
> 
> It's as easy as this: Reset BOTH the mpg AND mph readings for the OBC when you fill up. At the next fill, report the two numbers back here. This method accounts for all that time idling at stop lights and waiting at the bank drive through by penalizing the mph reading. The data plot (with three points so far) looks like the attached file.


CSE, in actuality your MPG on the OBC already takes into account your standing time, etc... Just watch your MPG when you are stopped at a light and you will see it drop ever so slowly at idle. You will notice this more when you have recently reset it, as once you get some miles and time on it, the average will not change by sitting for a few minutes.

But the flaw I think with what you want to do is you could be a very even footed driver and get pretty good mileage while the same vehicle with a heavy footed driver (like most of us it would seem), we do do jack rabbit starts and stops, travel the same distance in same total time, but our MPG will be quite different. We would have the same average MPH but very different MPG.

But on the open road this would prove to be useful info.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe, it is actually quite low, perhaps in the mid 30s MPH with traffic on typical commute days. That is obviously killing the mpg. *Unless you reset it for a road trip and then you can see the upper 60's and 70's.*


Are you saying you get 60 and 70 mpg on a road trip?

I just got back from a two day trip from San Mateo (where I filled up at the start of the trip) to San Luis Obispo and back and on the way down, it rained the entire way (which kept my speed generally between 65 and 70 mph). As I was starting back, since the fuel gauge had only moved into the 5/8 remaining territory, I filled up again and the calculated mpg result was 243 miles per 6.04 gallons, or 40.231 mpg. It would have been higher if I had not done some city driving in San Luis Obispo. My return mileage was 'only' 38.454; but that was due to numerous excursions past 80 mph (weather was clear and sunny on the return).

I was thinking that 40 mpg was pretty good, but then I see your post. Are you really getting 60 and 70 mpg in highway driving with no tail wind or the trip being downhill all the way?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

He was talking about his average MPH being 60s and 70s.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> He was talking about his average MPH being 60s and 70s.


Thanks Snipe.

My point was that CSE wants to plot MPG vs Average MPH, which might be of some use, it would vary greatly depending on how you drive.

I average 29MPG driving a mix of Hwy/City, getting an average speed of say 35MPH.

But if I actually drove all day at 35MPH, my mileage would be way up there over 40MPG with the same average MPH. So i don't see where the data will really support anything, unless you were to drive constantly at an average speed and then plot the MPG.

That's all.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*tire pressure for 335d sport package (off-set wheels)*



Flyingman said:


> Again, I wish BMW would have opted for the direct reading with onboard readout of each tire's pressure. I need a few more gages or info to look at when I drive!


I am curious about how the Sport Package off-set wheels (significant size difference) are impacted with the TPM system. Larger tires are impacted more slowly with temperature change due to volume.

OK, that is a 335d stretch, but still one of the GIMONGOUS 335 DIESEL thread issues.

Anyone still looking for that bimmerfest DIESEL Forum ?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

> Anyone still looking for that bimmerfest DIESEL Forum ?


found it :thumbup:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=154


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> found it :thumbup:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=154


Bookmarked!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> found it :thumbup:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=154


Thanks, just subscribed to the section.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Thanks Snipe.
> 
> My point was that CSE wants to plot MPG vs Average MPH, which might be of some use, it would vary greatly depending on how you drive.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll find anybody with a 335d willing to drive 35 MPH all day. My goal is to get some real world drivers (the people in this forum) to bring forward their experiences and see how well they correlate. With luck I'll collect enough data to plot a distribution that resembles how most of us use the car and what we can expect for results under varying road and traffic opportunities. There will be variations due to weather and driving style, and that will help to plot a standard deviation (if the data correlates). Give it an opportunity, the price is cheap and the discussion value is high.

Thanks to s t e v e and Chrisdridley for the data, which I've combined with mine below. The distribution is pretty good so far for three different cars, drivers and locations.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

csecard said:


> I don't think I'll find anybody with a 335d willing to drive 35 MPH all day. My goal is to get some real world drivers (the people in this forum) to bring forward their experiences and see how well they correlate. With luck I'll collect enough data to plot a distribution that resembles how most of us use the car and what we can expect for results under varying road and traffic opportunities. There will be variations due to weather and driving style, and that will help to plot a standard deviation (if the data correlates). Give it an opportunity, the price is cheap and the discussion value is high.
> 
> Thanks to s t e v e and Chrisdridley for the data, which I've combined with mine below. The distribution is pretty good so far for three different cars, drivers and locations.


My readings for today are 62.7mph and 37.3mpg


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> My readings for today are 62.7mph and 37.3mpg


Thanks Chris. I'll post the next graph when I get 4 more points.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> My readings for today are 62.7mph and 37.3mpg


You went through a whole tank today? Jeez, Chris.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Stugots said:


> You went through a whole tank today? Jeez, Chris.


Almost 39,000 miles in 7 and a half months takes a lot of fuel. Most days that I am on the road I'll burn 3/4 of a tank of fuel or more. It is rare that I have to fill up more than once a day, but it has happened but I fuel up at least at the end of every day....the car always goes to bed with a full tank of fuel.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*tlak - good job !*



tlak77 said:


> found it :thumbup:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=154


Well done ! I left a note on the Diesel Social Group for anyone else. I'll go over to the X5 forum and let those folks know also.

Cheers !


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Never mind all these mpg readings - what about tearing up the tarmac with all that torque and sending unsuspecting sports cars scurrying for the weeds?!

That's much more fun! I bought the car for it's torque. The good mpg is handy to increase range but that's all. And it even sounds pretty good when pushed...!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

We still suffer from horsepower envy.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey it's only 20 or so bhp... ;-)


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Zooming in on 80K views....


----------



## Delmarva BMW (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Thanks Snipe.
> 
> My point was that CSE wants to plot MPG vs Average MPH, which might be of some use, it would vary greatly depending on how you drive.
> 
> ...


Does anyone take into consideration the difference between the actual speed and the displayed speed. I know on my car that there is almost a 8% difference between the speedometer and my gps or those display radars parked next to the road. If the speedometer says I am going 60, the gps says I am going 56. I am not sure whether the odometer is affected as well. I am taking a trip tomorrow, so I may get a better idea on the odometer question. I understand this difference is quite common on the 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Delmarva BMW said:


> Does anyone take into consideration the difference between the actual speed and the displayed speed. I know on my car that there is almost a 8% difference between the speedometer and my gps or those display radars parked next to the road. If the speedometer says I am going 60, the gps says I am going 56. I am not sure whether the odometer is affected as well. I am taking a trip tomorrow, so I may get a better idea on the odometer question. I understand this difference is quite common on the 335d.


There are a few threads about this and BMWs on here. The speedo is off on purpose but the odo is correct or at least that is what the Interweb has taught me, I have not tried to prove that wrong or correct.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

It shouldn't be more than the 5% that BMW says they set it at....I *have* noticed that my CC marker/Speedo doesn't match up to the displayed speed when I set it, though..it's ~1-2MPH off. I plan on bringing it up the next time I hit the dealership.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> There are a few threads about this and BMWs on here. The speedo is off on purpose but the odo is correct or at least that is what the Interweb has taught me, I have not tried to prove that wrong or correct.


Comparing indicated with actual per Mr. Garmin, the speedo is optimistic. How much seems to be a variable number. Sometimes, an indicated 65 is 62 per Mr. Garmin. Other times, an indicated 65 is 64 per Mr. Garmin. The odo as Snipe posts is accurate. California freeways have markers on the right side of the road spaced at 1 mile intervals to enable the virtual airplane speed enforcers to do their thang; at 60 second intervals, the odo increments the mileage counter as the next highway marker appears.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

csecard said:


> I'm looking for help in getting more data to analyze the car's optimal efficiency. Anyone that wants to contibute is welcome and I'll plot the results and make them available on his thread.
> 
> It's as easy as this: Reset BOTH the mpg AND mph readings for the OBC when you fill up. At the next fill, report the two numbers back here. This method accounts for all that time idling at stop lights and waiting at the bank drive through by penalizing the mph reading. The data plot (with three points so far) looks like the attached file.


Today's numbers are 37.2mpg and 58.2mph


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Chrisdridley said:


> Today's numbers are 37.2mpg and 58.2mph


downhill wind behind you? bullet body kit?


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> Today's numbers are 37.2mpg and 58.2mph


That's a little slower than usual, it must have been a frustrating drive today. A few more points and I'll post a new plot. I'd love to get more data with speeds in the thirties and fifties to help find the knee in the curve.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

csecard said:


> That's a little slower than usual, it must have been a frustrating drive today. A few more points and I'll post a new plot. I'd love to get more data with speeds in the thirties and fifties to help find the knee in the curve.


Had a little snow to deal with for about 100 miles....the folks in 4x4's had traffic slowed down.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Just came home w/ my 335d from dealer. It had 6 miles on it. I am so stoked.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

stoked335d said:


> Just came home w/ my 335d from dealer. It had 6 miles on it. I am so stoked.


congrats, throw up some pics


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Anybody going to Bimmerfest this year? We should do a "Diesel Run"


Yup.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Car is now in garage, sounds system rocks, engine is super torquey, love this car! Car got rained on though, will need to wash before pics!
Thanks Phillipe!

EDIT: These cars have soft paint, got my first hood chip on the way home... Where's a good place to get a clear bra install in Socal?
Also, diesel sales are going to take a nosedive after BMW killed the eco credit and is offering $2500 off AND 0.9% on the 335i.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the pics, didn't wash it, but you probably can't tell anyway.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

listerone said:


> I've only seen one in the 8 months I've had my "d"....on I-95 in Massachusetts....NY plates.


Every time I see a BMW 3 series with 2 exhaust pipes, I follow it to see if its d or not. And I never saw d except for mine.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen one other since I got mine, it was a silver one and was sitting on the dealer's showroom floor when I went to pick up my plates. I have also only seen one Xd and that too was when I was at the dealer picking up my plates but it was leaving for a test drive.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

clippernation said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Brand new 2010 335d owner checking in. Thanks to everyone for all the wonderful information that you guys shared in this forum. The rave reviews and the test drive pretty much sealed the deal  I actually have never seen a 335d on the road (I'm in the Los Angeles area) and am proud to be representing us torque-loving drivers! We're there LA 335d owners at? lol





stoked335d said:


> Just came home w/ my 335d from dealer. It had 6 miles on it. I am so stoked.





magbarn said:


> Here's the pics, didn't wash it, but you probably can't tell anyway.


Congrats.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

magbarn said:


> Here's the pics, didn't wash it, but you probably can't tell anyway.


Very handsome car! :thumbup:

Can you give us some details about the enhanced premium sound?


----------



## golforcars325i (Jul 7, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Here's the pics, didn't wash it, but you probably can't tell anyway.


Nice! Love the wheels!

I got to drive a 535d around Germany two Summers ago, and man that engine is awesome..... ultimate JOY! :thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Joseph said:


> Very handsome car! :thumbup:
> 
> Can you give us some details about the enhanced premium sound?


It's very clean for a factory system. It's main difference to me is the better bass and midrange compared to the L7. Very clean vocals, sounds really good with Jazz/classical. With rap, it's a little lacking in the bass department. It's also capable of higher volume than the L7 prior to distortion. It's still not a heavy bass hitting system though. The 8"''s under the seats need bigger enclosures that just isn't possible in their location.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

^^^ Thanks! I hope you update us occasionally as you become more familiar with the system.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

magbarn said:


> It's very clean for a factory system. It's main difference to me is the better bass and midrange compared to the L7. Very clean vocals, sounds really good with Jazz/classical. With rap, it's a little lacking in the bass department. It's also capable of higher volume than the L7 prior to distortion. It's still not a heavy bass hitting system though. The 8"''s under the seats need bigger enclosures that just isn't possible in their location.


I was under the impression that the enhanced stereo option was the L7. :dunno: Could it be an 'updated' L7? Now I am going to have to spend some time exploring the iDrive stereo controls to see if I can find the L7 logo.

BTW, congrats on your d. Are you taking the long way on errands, yet? You will before too long....

Looks like you got Bridgestones, though.... I think Bridgestones are on the majority of the cars with Sport package.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I 'think' it's option code 752, not the L7 - he will tell us for sure.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

EPS = the same sound system that is availble in the M3, and is not the L7 system that comes in the 2010's.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Stugots said:


> EPS = the same sound system that is availble in the M3, and is not the L7 system that comes in the 2010's.


Yup it's another level above L7 and the new "HK" upgrade offered on the 2011.
If you have a good SA, he/she can order it for the 335d which it's not "normally" available as an option in the US. It's available if you get your 335d in Canada.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

magbarn said:


> Yup it's another level above L7 and the new "HK" upgrade offered on the 2011.
> If you have a good SA, he/she can order it for the 335d which it's not "normally" available with in the US. It's available if you get your 335d in Canada.


IIRC, it's a significant premium ($2000?) isn't it?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Joseph said:


> IIRC, it's a significant premium ($2000?) isn't it?


It's $1900, or about $1100 over the price of the L7. Demo a M3 sedan with EPS vs. a E90 with L7 and see if it's worth it for you. It was worth it for me. BTW, you will need good source material. The EPS will show the poor quality of crap recordings, crappy satellite radio (sirius sounds very digitized) or crappy regular itunes compressed MP3's. CD's & .WAV files sound noticeably better on this system.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

andyffer said:


> congrats, throw up some pics


Took these tonight when it was getting dark. Doesn't do justice to Montego blue but I'll post new ones in the future.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well my SES light has been on for the past week or so because of something to do with the exhaust piss system. I did not get a chance to really talk to the SA about it, he just made mentioning of it in passing and said so far the preliminary diagnosis is some sensor in that system or something else. I did not catch what the other one was, he did say if it is either though it will mean needing to order the parts.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Here's the pics, didn't wash it, but you probably can't tell anyway.


man what an amazing looking car. GAWD! That would be hard decision for me to make between the red or white interior.. Great choice. Congrats.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be insanely afraid of the white getting dirty or even stained a little too often, just reminds too much of dress whites when in the corps and seemed like just took a few steps before they showed dirt somewhere. My beige interior already gets dirty way too easily, clean it 1-2 times a week when I am using the car for commuting. With that said, that white does look very sharp in there.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Well my SES light has been on for the past week or so because of something to do with the exhaust piss system. I did not get a chance to really talk to the SA about it, he just made mentioning of it in passing and said so far the preliminary diagnosis is some sensor in that system or something else. I did not catch what the other one was, he did say if it is either though it will mean needing to order the parts.


Light us on for an exhaust back pressure sensor that they say is not in stock stateside but a few dozen available overseas. Said they have three on order so wonder if it is a common thing to go bad. Had a flat tire too so ping to use that wheel and tire warranty we bought.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Well my SES light has been on for the past week or so because of something to do with the exhaust piss system. I did not get a chance to really talk to the SA about it, he just made mentioning of it in passing and said so far the preliminary diagnosis is some sensor in that system or something else. I did not catch what the other one was, he did say if it is either though it will mean needing to order the parts.


How many miles are you at?


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

The fuel economy versus average speed graph is shaping up nicely. The third polynomial curve fit indicates that optimum fuel ecomony would be at an average speed of 84 miles per hour. This curve currently has a correlation factor of .976 to the data supplied to date. keep the data coming and I'll post a new graph this weekend.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

csecard said:


> How many miles are you at?


I think around 7400, light came on around 7290.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

*Thoughts*

Ok, let me get this out of the way, I don't like the wheels on the 335d. I need suggestions. My car is on a boat and should be here in April so I don't need winters, but I can't stand the rims on there now, which is perfect so i can put winters on them. But still, looking for a blade look.

Any ideas? Darla, her name, is black on black. Thanks!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

SailorStan said:


> Ok, let me get this out of the way, I don't like the wheels on the 335d. I need suggestions. My car is on a boat and should be here in April so I don't need winters, but I can't stand the rims on there now, which is perfect so i can put winters on them. But still, looking for a blade look.
> 
> Any ideas? Darla, her name, is black on black. Thanks!


Is your car coming with the SP? Honestly, I'd swap my SP wheels any day for the M-sport package wheels or even better the 335is wheels. Problem is, most of those owners don't want to give them up!


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a question for 335d owners w/cold pkg. Did your car come w/ a ski bag? Just curious. Mine didn't. 

Also for owners around NY/NJ/CT/PA/MD with EZpass... Does your EZpass work on front windshield near rear view mirror? For some reason mine didn't work when held up against the glass when picked up the car(didn't put velcro on car yet). Did you have to get one for front license plate? Sales consulatant told me that some 7 series had special windshield but not 3ers.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

magbarn

I did not get the sp. I am the cheapest BMW owner that has ever graced a showroom. I don't mind admitting it either. 

I do not mind paying for some new wheels. I do like the 3 coupe wheels. Not really sold on the M3 wheels. I like the look of the M6 wheels though!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

stoked335d said:


> This is a question for 335d owners w/cold pkg. Did your car come w/ a ski bag? Just curious. Mine didn't.
> 
> Also for owners around NY/NJ/CT/PA/MD with EZpass... Does your EZpass work on front windshield near rear view mirror? For some reason mine didn't work when held up against the glass when picked up the car(didn't put velcro on car yet). Did you have to get one for front license plate? Sales consulatant told me that some 7 series had special windshield but not 3ers.


Well, we got EZ pass here in orange county, CA and the transponder work fine either high up right next to rearview mirror or when just "thrown up on top of the dash"


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Well, we got EZ pass here in orange county, CA and the transponder work fine either high up right next to rearview mirror or when just "thrown up on top of the dash"


Same goes for down here.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

SailorStan said:


> magbarn
> 
> I did not get the sp. I am the cheapest BMW owner that has ever graced a showroom. I don't mind admitting it either.
> 
> I do not mind paying for some new wheels. I do like the 3 coupe wheels. Not really sold on the M3 wheels. I like the look of the M6 wheels though!


I don't think the M3 19" will fit without rolling the fender. I believe only the front 18" on the M3 will fit as the rear 18"'s are too wide. The M6... no wai!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> The fuel economy versus average speed graph is shaping up nicely. The third polynomial curve fit indicates that optimum fuel ecomony would be at an average speed of 84 miles per hour. This curve currently has a correlation factor of .976 to the data supplied to date. keep the data coming and I'll post a new graph this weekend.


My last one was 28.7 @ 42.1MPH (I was not a happy camper). Next one (next week) should be more in line with the norm. Currently at 34MPG @ 64.6 (but that's just with 200 miles on the tank).


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Stugots said:


> My last one was 28.7 @ 42.1MPH (I was not a happy camper). Next one (next week) should be more in line with the norm. Currently at 34MPG @ 64.6 (but that's just with 200 miles on the tank).


I'm averaging about 31mpg on my first tank, I need to pull down the avg mph though. So far car has 375 miles. Still missing the sound of a high-revving straight six gasser though lol. Don't miss the lack of torque under 3000 OTOH


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

This is what mine looks like atm, since I've had the car.

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ronin/335d


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

csecard said:


> The fuel economy versus average speed graph is shaping up nicely. The third polynomial curve fit indicates that optimum fuel ecomony would be at an average speed of 84 miles per hour. This curve currently has a correlation factor of .976 to the data supplied to date. keep the data coming and I'll post a new graph this weekend.


I have averaged 46.1 mph and 31.7 mpg since redelivery from my European Delivery.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> The fuel economy versus average speed graph is shaping up nicely. The third polynomial curve fit indicates that optimum fuel ecomony would be at an average speed of 84 miles per hour. This curve currently has a correlation factor of .976 to the data supplied to date. keep the data coming and I'll post a new graph this weekend.


I assume the 84MPH is the 'pre-adjustment' speed?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

SailorStan said:


> Ok, let me get this out of the way, I don't like the wheels on the 335d. I need suggestions. My car is on a boat and should be here in April so I don't need winters, but I can't stand the rims on there now, which is perfect so i can put winters on them. But still, looking for a blade look.
> 
> Any ideas? Darla, her name, is black on black. Thanks!


I like the style 287 wheels, but that of course is completely personal preference.


----------



## bsell (Apr 9, 2008)

csecard said:


> The fuel economy versus average speed graph is shaping up nicely. The third polynomial curve fit indicates that optimum fuel ecomony would be at an average speed of 84 miles per hour. This curve currently has a correlation factor of .976 to the data supplied to date. keep the data coming and I'll post a new graph this weekend.


So the Autobahn speed limit (well a little over at 135KPH) nets the best fuel mileage? Go figure as the car is basically a German-spec auto.

How bad does the mileage drop at the much slower US speeds?


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Joseph said:


> I like the style 287 wheels, but that of course is completely personal preference.


Yes the 287's are a good option. Now where to get them!?


----------



## ilhooq (Jun 13, 2006)

Avg speed since ED = 52.3 mph, avg mpg since PCD = 33.3 mpg (as in Fuelly sig) but now that I'm back in LA, that mpg wil fall through the floor soon enough.

More details, pix and writeups coming soon...!


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Well, we got EZ pass here in orange county, CA and the transponder work fine either high up right next to rearview mirror or when just "thrown up on top of the dash"


I have mine stuck on the moonroof and it works fine.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

bsell said:


> So the Autobahn speed limit (well a little over at 135KPH) nets the best fuel mileage? Go figure as the car is basically a German-spec auto.
> 
> How bad does the mileage drop at the much slower US speeds?


This is where the plot is now, there is some new data on the forum that I'll enter this weekend. Thanks again to people who have provided data.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I assume the 84MPH is the 'pre-adjustment' speed?


I haven't checked to be sure, but my guess is that the average speed is based on the odometer which is not "adjusted" calculated against engine run time.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> I haven't checked to be sure, but my guess is that the average speed is based on the odometer which is not "adjusted" calculated against engine run time.


We should find that out, as that's an obvious determining factor, imo.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

csecard said:


> I have mine stuck on the moonroof and it works fine.


What happens when you open the roof up? Better not forget to take it down.

I keep mine tucked in the upper right corner next to the rear view mirror, on the passenger side. Works fine for me.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

csecard said:


> This is where the plot is now, there is some new data on the forum that I'll enter this weekend. Thanks again to people who have provided data.


CSE, interesting data, but I still don't see how you can rationalize the car that is driven slower but at a continuous speed (say 65mph on a long trip gives 36mpg) and the car that is driven fast and slow, giving a similar result of 65mph but a much lower mpg like 28?

I tend to be in the 45mph avg range with 29mpg, but I do 80-85mph on half my commute and then maybe 25-30mph for the remainder in stop and go traffic.

But I am certain if I were to actually drive at 45mph for 6 hours straight I would be near 40+mpg. Of course who in their right mind would do that?

The drive to Key West might come close, with max speed 55mph and bumper to bumper cars on two lane roads for some 100+ miles. I already got a speeding ticket in another car when I accelerated to pass, 70 in a 55!

Keep plugging and chugging the data!


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> What happens when you open the roof up? Better not forget to take it down.
> 
> I keep mine tucked in the upper right corner next to the rear view mirror, on the passenger side. Works fine for me.


It's on the front of the glass and never hits anything.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> CSE, interesting data, but I still don't see how you can rationalize the car that is driven slower but at a continuous speed (say 65mph on a long trip gives 36mpg) and the car that is driven fast and slow, giving a similar result of 65mph but a much lower mpg like 28?
> 
> I tend to be in the 45mph avg range with 29mpg, but I do 80-85mph on half my commute and then maybe 25-30mph for the remainder in stop and go traffic.
> 
> ...


So far nobody has provided me with data showing 28 mpg at an average speed of 65 mph. That's been the amazing thing so far is how well the data has correlated even though we're dealing with different cars, drivers, environments and driving styles. Stugots is actually upset (as he should be) that his mileage was 28.7 mpg at 42.1 mph. I can't tell you what's going on with that his mileage is low, but everything indicates that this is an abnormal reading which is still within 10% of the curve.

If you did that experiment you'd find your mileage would not be 40+ as the most efficient speed for this car is in 6th gear well into the power band. The data is starting to support this although nobody on this site is willing to do 45 mph for 6 hours straight. Although two of the frequent posters I'll bet have gone 6 hours straight at >75 mph. My experiment allows us to use the car as it was meant to be driven, while still deriving a good characterization of how the machine can achieve peak performance.

I personally had my car get 35 mpg in Germany during ED with two thirds of that drining on mountain switchbacks and one third on the autobahn. I'd love to get your data, more diversity makes for a better model.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

csecard said:


> So far nobody has provided me with data showing 28 mpg at an average speed of 65 mph. That's been the amazing thing so far is how well the data has correlated even though we're dealing with different cars, drivers, environments and driving styles. Stugots is actually upset (as he should be) that his mileage was 28.7 mpg at 42.1 mph. I can't tell you what's going on with that his mileage is low, but everything indicates that this is an abnormal reading which is still within 10% of the curve.
> 
> If you did that experiment you'd find your mileage would not be 40+ as the most efficient speed for this car is in 6th gear well into the power band. The data is starting to support this although nobody on this site is willing to do 45 mph for 6 hours straight. Although two of the frequent posters I'll bet have gone 6 hours straight at >75 mph. My experiment allows us to use the car as it was meant to be driven, while still deriving a good characterization of how the machine can achieve peak performance.
> 
> I personally had my car get 35 mpg in Germany during ED with two thirds of that drining on mountain switchbacks and one third on the autobahn. I'd love to get your data, more diversity makes for a better model.


No, I'll contribute for sure. Just need to remember to reset both MPG and AVG MPH. I usually don't pay much attention to my Avg Speed.

What I do know is that when I arrive at my last boulevard going home, speed limit is 40mph and I always set my cruise control at 40mph for those last few miles and my instant miles goes up near 50mpg. Guess I could do lots of loops at home to prove a point, but I'm not that anal.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> What I do know is that when I arrive at my last boulevard going home, speed limit is 40mph and I always set my cruise control at 40mph for those last few miles and my instant miles goes up near 50mpg.


The instantaneous miles per gallon meter is completely misleading as you can even show 50 mpg crawling through parking lots. It only shows how hard the engine is working, not a true measure of fuel consumption. If you don't believe this, reset your average mpg reading and drive a section of road in third gear with the instant. meter steady at a point. The average miles will be mpg will never reach the instaantaneous mpg in third gear.

I wish they'd put just the temperature guage back in that spot.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anybody tried the M power meter for their i-phone?http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/mseries/x5m/2009/g_meter.html


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

csecard said:


> The instantaneous miles per gallon meter is completely misleading as you can even show 50 mpg crawling through parking lots. It only shows how hard the engine is working, not a true measure of fuel consumption. If you don't believe this, reset your average mpg reading and drive a section of road in third gear with the instant. meter steady at a point. The average miles will be mpg will never reach the instaantaneous mpg in third gear.
> 
> I wish they'd put just the temperature guage back in that spot.


Yup, an oil temp guage would be ideal for that spot, or I'd settle for a coolant guage. It just seems by the time the idrive warns you of overheating, the block will most likely be already warped/cracked.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> No, I'll contribute for sure. Just need to remember to reset both MPG and AVG MPH. I usually don't pay much attention to my Avg Speed.
> 
> What I do know is that when I arrive at my last boulevard going home, speed limit is 40mph and I always set my cruise control at 40mph for those last few miles and my instant miles goes up near 50mpg. Guess I could do lots of loops at home to prove a point, but I'm not that anal.


I used to always reset both but at some point just quit bothering, they were always pretty close to the same general readings so I kind of quit caring to bother.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Its pretty cool to see all the diesels around here in Madrid. 90% of the bmws here are diesel
Seen a couple of real ugly ones I'm happy arnt in the US

Ill post up some pics later. We just got back from a segway tour which is hella more fun 
than our cars lol anyone who hasn't tried it, should


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Attached is the latest fuel economy graph with data from six 335d car owners. I'd like to get at least 32 data points to enable the best statistical analysis. Some of the data points are now driving a poorer correlation, resulting in the peak of the curve now disappearing. With some more data, we should be able to get this back on track.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Ski bag*



stoked335d said:


> This is a question for 335d owners w/cold pkg. Did your car come w/ a ski bag? Just curious. Mine didn't.


Aff. Ski bag in the rear armrest box.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*speed fuel economy graph*



csecard said:


> Attached is the latest fuel economy graph with data from six 335d car owners. I'd like to get at least 32 data points to enable the best statistical analysis. Some of the data points are now driving a poorer correlation, resulting in the peak of the curve now disappearing. With some more data, we should be able to get this back on track.


Are there benefits in reducing extreme variations in rpms ? My optimum mileage is around 2K rpm, attempting to keep it at/below during cruise/acceleration primarily using slush box.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> Attached is the latest fuel economy graph with data from six 335d car owners. I'd like to get at least 32 data points to enable the best statistical analysis. Some of the data points are now driving a poorer correlation, resulting in the peak of the curve now disappearing. With some more data, we should be able to get this back on track.


I'll have another data point for you tomorrow. Had to drive into work both days this weekend, so that put another 240 miles on the tank that I didn't intend to put on until later next week.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I assume the 84MPH is the 'pre-adjustment' speed?


I ran the easy experiment today by locking the cruise control at 67 mph and resetting the average speed fucntion. The result was 67 mph as the average speed, the average speed is an wrong as the speedo. A later task will be to gather the data for a corrected speedo curve using my Garmin as a reference.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

d geek said:


> i think you're spot on here :thumbup:, but it's all about your perspective.
> 
> The reason most of us are into those minutia is because we never realized that we could have a car that really does "have it all" (to a certain extent anyways). Because the 335d and x5d have capabilities for fuel economy to go along with performance that we've (n america) never been exposed to before, you'll see us pushing the vehicles to the max in each area of excellence.


+1


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

*Latest fuel curve*

I incorporated todays numbers. There is more to learn from Stugots numbers as his economy is a full 3 mpg less than the curve for both numbers he's provided. There was talk about the climbing, but Chrisdridley has 7 readings in the database that are within 1 mpg of the curve and he's in the mountains for a lot of his driving.

Stugots, what are you running for tires and tire pressures? It's just a shot in the dark.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

335diesel said:


> Mine's been very reliable, I take no notice of the mpg (it's fine) and love it to bits.
> 
> Especially up hills where the torque talks.
> 
> ...


I've only had one problem (a big one) with mine since July...the diesel fluid pump failed and it took the dealer a week to get a replacement from Germany.I,too,am pleased with the mileage...particularly highway mileage.And it's true that I sometimes enjoy (*really* enjoy) the torque.

But my attitude now is that a four cylinder diesel with less torque but even better mileage would be best for me...next time.However,for the next few years (at least) I'm gonna enjoy my "d" like crazy.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

stoked335d said:


> ...Also for owners around NY/NJ/CT/PA/MD with EZpass... Does your EZpass work on front windshield near rear view mirror? For some reason mine didn't work when held up against the glass when picked up the car(didn't put velcro on car yet).


I have a Fast Lane transponder which is essentially identical to EZ Pass.It's attached,with velcro,just to the right of the rear view mirror.No problems at all


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> I incorporated todays numbers. There is more to learn from Stugots numbers as his economy is a full 3 mpg less than the curve for both numbers he's provided. There was talk about the climbing, but Chrisdridley has 7 readings in the database that are within 1 mpg of the curve and he's in the mountains for a lot of his driving.
> 
> Stugots, what are you running for tires and tire pressures? It's just a shot in the dark.


I honestly don't know what the tire pressures are, but I'm running Michelin PS2 ZP RFT's (ZSP sizes - 225/255 18"'s). The TPs were within allowances when I had a puncture fixed in my left rear tire (I specifically told them to check the pressures).

I suppose I could give them a look and make sure they're where they should be.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I just posted a review of the new 2010 Volkswagen Golf TDI in The Diesel Driver



> The Volkswagen Golf, launched as the Rabbit in the United States, has been in the VW lineup since 1974, introduced as the front-wheel-drive replacement for the air-cooled Volkswagen Beetle (Käfer). The name Golf is derived from the German word for the Gulf Stream, in keeping with the company's convention of naming its cars after prominent winds including the Scirocco, the Passat, and the Jetta.
> 
> The 2010 Golf is the sixth generation of the car, debuted at the 2008 Paris Motor Show, and went on sale in Europe in early 2009. It went on sale in the U.S. last October and has an elegant, more aerodynamic design than its predecessors, somewhat reminiscent of the first Golf. The streamlined exterior helps contribute to improved fuel economy.
> ...
> ...


Review continues here.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Stugots said:


> I honestly don't know what the tire pressures are, but I'm running Michelin PS2 ZP RFT's (ZSP sizes - 225/255 18"'s). The TPs were within allowances when I had a puncture fixed in my left rear tire (I specifically told them to check the pressures).
> 
> *I suppose I could give them a look and make sure they're where they should be*.


Low tire pressure *would* explain mpgs being off.... You may have also picked up a nail or screw in another of the tires.  They tend to travel in pairs. :angel:


----------



## GoHamilton (Jul 30, 2007)

One of the things about the numbers we are giving to csecard is that it does not directly account for when our DPF does that burnoff thing. Our mpg will vary from time to time with this and it's not always easy to know that it is happening. Sure there is the smell, but from what it sounds like the smell is not noticeable for the entire burnoff process as people have reported that the process may take awhile depending on how you are driving. Also, I don't know how our driving style may increase or decrease the number of burns that occur. 

Stugots - I also have lots of elevation change in my daily commute. I've noticed that my mpg can vary by at least 3-4 mpg depending on how much I manipulate the throttle. Mind you, most of these manipulations have little impact on my average speed. Lately, I've been trying to use some hypermiling techniques which won't drive me mad. This is done by dealing with the elevation changes like a roller coaster ride. On the uphill, instead of absolutely trying to maintain my speed (or speed up as I used to do) I maintain the throttle in a set position (aka driving with load) or pretty close so that I lose speed at an "acceptable" rate. Then on the downhill I try to keep the throttle in the same position (or slightly more gas) so I regain my speed at an "acceptable" rate. I try to keep my speedometer at around 75-80 mph so this is not too frustrating for me. It's really made a big difference in my fuel economy. I used to find myself gunning it to 80, having to brake for cars and gunning it back up to 80. Or I would just gun it for giggles but not enough to really make a difference in my commute times. Snipe, I'm guessing you may drive like I used to. If I remember correctly, you are not shy with your speed.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

JSpira said:


> I just posted a review of the new 2010 Volkswagen Golf TDI in The Diesel Driver
> 
> Review continues here.


If I commuted by myself, this would probably be my beater of choice for a mileage hog.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

listerone said:


> I have a Fast Lane transponder which is essentially identical to EZ Pass.It's attached,with velcro,just to the right of the rear view mirror.No problems at all


I have the EZ-Pass attached via velcro to the right side of my rear view mirror and it works fine in VA/MD/DE/NJ/NY.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> Low tire pressure *would* explain mpgs being off.... You may have also picked up a nail or screw in another of the tires.  They tend to travel in pairs. :angel:


There were 2 screws in the left rear. I'm hoping that accounts for the 'pair'.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I drove 250 miles today in my 335d with a heavily pregnant work colleague.

She was comfy, I had plenty of fun (and average "a lot" of mph), we arrived and came back fresh as daisies, the power and excellent brakes both helped me out in two tight situations, the sunroof was a joy when the sun came out and I have NO IDEA what my mpg was... ;-)

My tyres are non RFT (Conti Sport Contact 3s) - 2.2bar front, 2.7bar rear (0.1 bar above recommended pressure for RFTs).

Do I win a prize ;-)


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

335diesel said:


> I drove 250 miles today in my 335d with a heavily pregnant work colleague.
> 
> She was comfy, I had plenty of fun (and average "a lot" of mph), we arrived and came back fresh as daisies, the power and excellent brakes both helped me out in two tight situations, the sunroof was a joy when the sun came out and I have NO IDEA what my mpg was... ;-)
> 
> ...


Of course, the pleasure of driving one of the finest cars ever created.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

A retrospective prize then - that'll do me!


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I honestly don't know what the tire pressures are, but I'm running Michelin PS2 ZP RFT's (ZSP sizes - 225/255 18"'s). The TPs were within allowances when I had a puncture fixed in my left rear tire (I specifically told them to check the pressures).
> 
> I suppose I could give them a look and make sure they're where they should be.


There is a purpose in my questioning the pressures. My "knowledgeable" BMW dealer replaced the air in my tires with nitrogen before delivery. I was upset that my mileage had dropped from my ED, so I checked the pressures against the door sticker. The dealer had put 33 psi in all the tires when the rears should have been 39 psi. My mileage increased right after that.

Check your door sticker for the correct pressures as I believe you have the ZSP on your car. Good luck.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

33PSi in the rears?!!! That's actually borderline dangerous!!

I'd call them and give them hell.

I check my pressures after every service or tyre change - I never trust anyone else!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I check them weekly but of course that is because of my weekly low tire light. The light that hopefully will not be so weekly once I get the car back.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

After bending a M68 (back in '03 when they were still expensive lol) on my E46 from low tire pressure, I've decided to run mine a little higher at 37F/43R instead of the 35F/41R that the manual calls for. Did you notice how high the pressures have to be for Autobahn speed? It's like 41F/49R!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Looked around my 335d this afternoon and noticed a couple of things:
1. There really is NO drain plug for the diff. So hopefully my mityvac will work at 30K miles for a diff oil change.
2. I thought these cars are coming with the new advanced AGM auto batteries which are much more resilient than the old school "wet-cell" type, but popped open cover on R trunk and indeed I have an "old school" wet cell battery with a "green eye" AFAIK AGM batteries (like the aftermarket Optima) don't have liquid so they don't have a hygrometer. My buddies '09 335i has a AGM battery which is much more resistant to damage from vibration/heat/discharge.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

Stugots said:


> Rub it in >.< Would have bought it in a heartbeat for my 2010 if it were available. On the upside, I guess that means I can buy the front and rear bumpers and replace them if I wanted to (although, I can't see why the E90 M Sport package from 2010 wouldn't fit...)


front probably would fit.. now the rear.... you'd have no access to urea fill port


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

dakarm said:


> front probably would fit.. now the rear.... you'd have no access to urea fill port


Now that they're importing the 335d with the M sport package, I'm sure you can buy that model with the fill-port cutoff.


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone know when they will have pictures of the M package on the 335d?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Search any UK BMW website - we have loads of M Sport 335ds over here.

I like it on the saloon, think it's pointless on the Coupe (which has many M Sport options as standard) and so so on the Touring.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

bernie335d said:


> Does anyone know when they will have pictures of the M package on the 335d?


You can mock up a 335i on the website, the only outward difference will be the wheels.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we also get a different front spoiler, slightly wider sills and a different rear splitter/spoiler.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking for opinions, or pictures, black grille on jet black 335d. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

SailorStan said:


> Looking for opinions, or pictures, black grille on jet black 335d. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


in my sig is blacked out

current:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

SailorStan said:


> Looking for opinions, or pictures, black grille on jet black 335d. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


You obviously don't have to see a 335d with it, just an LCI. It's a good compliment..you just need to decide whether you want glossy or matte black.

I have matte black on my Monaco Blue, and I quite like it.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Good ideas guys. Where would I get a matte black version? I have checked the installation price from the BMW dealership, about $200 for the gloss ones. Not sold on them, though.


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Any power upgrades available for the d? Dinan?


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if this wheel size will fit on the 335d sedan?

Size Front: 19x8.5
Offset Front: 20
Lug Pattern: 5x120
Hub Bore: 74.1

Size Rear: 19x9.5
Offset Rear: 30
Lug Pattern: 5x120
Hub Bore: 74.1


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

SailorStan said:


> Good ideas guys. Where would I get a matte black version? I have checked the installation price from the BMW dealership, about $200 for the gloss ones. Not sold on them, though.


You can buy em for around $80 which I think is way over priced. There are a couple options.. 
1. Plasti-Dip - spray on rubber, prevents rock chips and such. Matte black. peels off $8
2. Paint - permanent. chips.
3. Hydro dip - new technique to the automotive world. Been around for a while. high quality but not cheap and will chip with rocks.

Plasti-Dip is the preferred method on bimmerfest and bimmerpost..
check my DIY.. 
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224544



bernie335d said:


> Any power upgrades available for the d? Dinan?


Burger Motorsports will be coming out with a chip rather soon
They are the kings of tuning the petrol version of our twin turbo engine. 
There are some companies that tune the d right now but they are pretty expensive


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Delmarva BMW said:


> I had my SES come on last week when I took it to the dealer for an oil change. When they checked it they said that the fault had cleared itself, but it was an exhaust damper malfunction. They just reset the computer. Apparently there is a sequence they have to check and they couldn't find anything wrong. There was no difference in the performance of the car. I asked what the exhaust damper was for, but the service manager wasn't real sure, but he thought it was to improve the fuel economy of the car. I have 5500 miles on the car.


I took the car in on Wednesday and they said the code was the fuel air intake sensor, but they didn't know what to do about it. They said they called BMW and haven't gotten an answer back yet. For 3 days? I want my car back!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

And now it sounds like BMW wants them to end them the sensor (along with a failed one from an X5d) and wait for feedback. I guess no 335d this weekend.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sucks although I might have said this earlier in the thread or in another but I have seen less of my 335d this year than the dealer has seen it. I brought it for an SES on March 3rd and it is still there. I only had it for one week, which I did not drive it due to the SES, before that and prior to that it had been at the dealer for some things and then to the body shop for others, it went in for all of that around January 8th.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> And now it sounds like BMW wants them to end them the sensor (along with a failed one from an X5d) and wait for feedback. I guess no 335d this weekend.


I hate to throw more negativity onto this, but make sure you keep your repair records in case you hit 30 days in the shop within the first 18 months and need to exercise the California lemon law.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

33.3 MPG @ 48MPH

This is the first full tank with the tires at the appropriate pressure.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Stugots said:


> 33.3 MPG @ 48MPH
> 
> This is the first full tank with the tires at the appropriate pressure.


She's getting better...now speed up.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> She's getting better...now speed up.


That's with the cruise sitting at 80-82 when I'm on my way to work/home, and occasional spurts to pass.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

stan01 said:


> I hate to throw more negativity onto this, but make sure you keep your repair records in case you hit 30 days in the shop within the first 18 months and need to exercise the California lemon law.


I'm more upset that the dealership has no idea what they're doing. Shouldn't it be as easy as reading a code and following an SOP for that error code? Seems like they need to be told what to do.


----------



## e46mpwr (Mar 19, 2010)

VAC Motorsports has a module. I think it's the same as what they sell in the UK. Most D mods are in Europe.
KN has an OEM replacement filter.



bernie335d said:


> Any power upgrades available for the d? Dinan?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I'm more upset that the dealership has no idea what they're doing. Shouldn't it be as easy as reading a code and following an SOP for that error code? Seems like they need to be told what to do.


We are the early adopters of BMW diesels in the US, and are beta testers of the emission system. It appears the SOPs don't cover the full spectrum of failure modes yet.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

stan01 said:


> We are the early adopters of BMW diesels in the US, and are beta testers of the emission system. It appears the SOPs don't cover the full spectrum of failure modes yet.


I know. But the bare bones 328i making me want my car back.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have put 2k miles on this 328i loaner car. Had it do long that I am debating getting the windows tinted so it looks better.


----------



## rothrj (Mar 21, 2010)

I test drove a 335d yesterday and loved the power and ride, even without the sports package. However, I had an unusual thing happen several times during the test drive, and wonder if anyone else has experienced this. Specifically, after braking while approaching a stop sign in the sport mode, the rpm's increased after taking my foot off the brake resulting in acceleration. This occurred without replacing my foot on the gas pedal. The car slowed down when reapplying the brake. This did not happen every time I applied the brake, but did happen on multiple occasions. I prefer the manual transmission, but was considering the 335d given it's tremendous torque, handling, and fuel economy. I appreciate any comments or experiences with this issue.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

rothrj said:


> I test drove a 335d yesterday and loved the power and ride, even without the sports package. However, I had an unusual thing happen several times during the test drive, and wonder if anyone else has experienced this. Specifically, after braking while approaching a stop sign in the sport mode, the rpm's increased after taking my foot off the brake resulting in acceleration. This occurred without replacing my foot on the gas pedal. The car slowed down when reapplying the brake. This did not happen every time I applied the brake, but did happen on multiple occasions. I prefer the manual transmission, but was considering the 335d given it's tremendous torque, handling, and fuel economy. I appreciate any comments or experiences with this issue.


I do know that the 6HP automatic will disengage the torque converter (essentially neutral) when you're coming to a complete stop to save fuel. Maybe that's what you were feeling?


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

magbarn said:


> i do know that the 6hp automatic will disengage the torque converter (essentially neutral) when you're coming to a complete stop to save fuel. Maybe that's what you were feeling?


+1


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

magbarn said:


> I do know that the 6HP automatic will disengage the torque converter (essentially neutral) when you're coming to a complete stop to save fuel. Maybe that's what you were feeling?


+1 
and if you watch fuel consumption gauge it will go all the way to the right and than back to 50mpg just before you stop


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an '06 330i with the mpg gauge and no oil temp. I thought E9x since '07 or '08 had replaced that with an oil temp gauge. Am I mistaken - does the 335d have any temp gauge?


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> I have an '06 330i with the mpg gauge and no oil temp. I though E9x since '07 or '08 had replaced that with an oil temp gauge. Am I mistaken - does the 335d have any temp gauge?


No temp gauge.


----------



## rothrj (Mar 21, 2010)

Will the rpm's increase when the torque converter reingages after releasing the brake?


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Next question. My dealership wants me to pay them via mail, this month before i get to pick up the car, the second week of april. everything about that seems wrong, but if they make it worth it, i'm willing to consider it.
I already know i start my interest on my loan early. Also i'm obligated to purchase the car once they get the money. The car was built to my spec, and the pics look beautiful as well as the sticker, so i don't feel like i'm in danger of getting ripped off, but i'm just looking for ideas. Suggestions? I'm probably going to make them wait, but...


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

For the fuel consumption chart.

Today, I drove from ATL to HHI: 68.7mph w/ an avg. 39.8 mpg. Car has a little over 4K on the clock. I kept it at 74 on the gauge or as we all know, 70mph on i-75 and i-16.

Have more than enough d to drive back to ATL tomorrow afternoon. Amazing.

We love our '10.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Got tennis shoes?

Put 'em on, and run like hell.

On second thought, send the $50k to me.

What's happening here is their wanting you to give them a free loan, apart from which you will be pressured to accept the car, and will be at a terrible disadvantage if you get a better deal elsewhere (which I'll bet you can from how they have treated you) or have to pass on the car for some other reason.

Don't be surprised if they try to charge you a "cancellation fee."

Richard:thumbdwn:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

SailorStan said:


> Next question. My dealership wants me to pay them via mail, this month before i get to pick up the car, the second week of april. everything about that seems wrong, but if they make it worth it, i'm willing to consider it.
> I already know i start my interest on my loan early. Also i'm obligated to purchase the car once they get the money. The car was built to my spec, and the pics look beautiful as well as the sticker, so i don't feel like i'm in danger of getting ripped off, but i'm just looking for ideas. Suggestions? I'm probably going to make them wait, but...


Are you saying your dealer wants you to sign the sales contract without the car having arrived at the dealership and you have an opportunity to inspect and test drive the car before signing the sales contract?

Stand pat. Don't sign anything. Don't send in any money to the dealer. What a crock of sh*t.


----------



## SailorStan (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the dealer wants me to sign the contract, and i have not yet physically touched, felt, driven the car. I travel a lot for work so its not their fault but at the same time, i feel like they want to pressure the sale for better march numbers. I don't see why, except for the bonus, and as such will not do it unless i get something worthwhile in exchange.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They also probably want to avoid making payments on the car as it sits on their lot since chances are they did not buy it outright.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

SailorStan said:


> Yes, the dealer wants me to sign the contract, and i have not yet physically touched, felt, driven the car. I travel a lot for work so its not their fault but at the same time, i feel like they want to pressure the sale for better march numbers. I don't see why, except for the bonus, and as such will not do it unless i get something worthwhile in exchange.


Mine was a special order as well. They asked for a $1,000 down, I gave them my credit card, but they never charged it.

I did not pay until I went to pick it up and then I paid in full with a cashiers check from my bank.

I was told by another dealer that I was entitled to my $1,000 deposit at any time prior, no fees or cancelation charges.

What's up with your dealer?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

SailorStan said:


> Yes, the dealer wants me to sign the contract, and i have not yet physically touched, felt, driven the car. I travel a lot for work so its not their fault but at the same time, i feel like they want to pressure the sale for better march numbers. I don't see why, except for the bonus, and as such will not do it unless i get something worthwhile in exchange.


HELL NO, I'd send them a penny in the mail to spite them, but no money is required until you're ready to drive it off the lot (other than the refundable deposit to order).

As an update, the 2011 335d does NOT get the new trick auto shifter, seems to be a DCT only item on the 335is. We do get the new-much improved shift paddles and of course the ability to order the ZMP, which I'm quite jealous of.

EDIT, snagged some 2011 335d ZMP pics from the "other" e90 forum (hope OP doesn't mind)

I'm debating if it's worth the >$600 for the ZMP steering wheel from Tischer....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I ran that part number in an online BMW parts search and it also relates to a number of non-US diesel cars from BMW so guess will go back to my original assumption it has nothing to do with the DEF system. But also makes me lean more to they were giving me a story about it being something getting redesigned due to problems since would think I could find one example of another car with an issue with it now that I see it is used in a number of models.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I ran that part number in an online BMW parts search and it also relates to a number of non-US diesel cars from BMW so guess will go back to my original assumption it has nothing to do with the DEF system. But also makes me lean more to they were giving me a story about it being something getting redesigned due to problems since would think I could find one example of another car with an issue with it now that I see it is used any a number of models.


Quite possible. It seems they have no idea whats going on in it. You were considering other dealer. Are you still considering it?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had been thinking about trying Advantage BMW in downtown since I pass by it daily and is the most conveniently placed dealership but then I read some pretty bad reviews for it. That leaves either going to the other Auto Nation owned BMW dealership or one of the Momentum owned dealerships. I had consistently bad luck with Momentum with one of our old VW Bugs(caught them in outright lies about failed parts) and then had issues with them with one of the old Porsches.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Just had a thought - am I the only E91/Touring 335d owner that browses this section?!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*Road Trip!*

OK guys, looks like we may have our first road trip in the "d" coming up.

Here are my basic plans, would love to stop and meet up with any of you folks along the route.

Depart Miami around mid-June, heading to Jackson, Ms. to visit mom in Madison, Ms. Want to swing through Clarkstown (or Clarksville:dunno to eat at Morgan Freeman's restaurant (Didis?) and here some blues at his club.

Then stop by Little Rock (to see my sister) and then up to Rogers, Ark (visit an old friend).

Then head down to New Orleans for a couple of days, stock up on Hurricanes and Beignets y'all.

Then back to Miami.

I'm figuring about 10-11 days.

Open for any enroute suggestions of things to do or see, or where to eat, etc... Willing to make some detours enroute to see more.:thumbup:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

You're not coming anywhere close to me, so no meeting up in our future.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a cross-post from the main forum on my impressions of a 328xi loaner versus my d:

Greetings all. I dropped off my 335d at the dealer for some minor issues and they gave me a brand new 2010 328xi AT loaner. Here are my brief impressions compared to my d:

- Steering is definitely more isolated and less involving than my d. Turn-in is slower, and steering feel is relatively numb.
- Handling feels mushier and heavier than my d, though the curb weight is actually lighter by over 200 lbs. While the xdrive does give some confidence in quick corners, it doesn't feel as composed or planted as the d.
- Not nearly as quick as the d, and tip-in is very slow especially from idle. But overall it's reasonably quick and I do enjoy the feel of a BMW NA engine.
- The brakes are noticeably less powerful and less confidence-inspiring than the d's. Maybe they need to get broken in (odometer has 15 miles), or maybe it's because they're less powerful than the 335 spec brakes.
- On my commute to work (mostly suburban/lots of lights), I got 18 MPG per the OBC. I usually get 24 MPG on my d for basically the same route.

Overall, it's a very nice car, but I think I prefer the dynamics of a RWD BMW.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have sadly put a few thousand miles on 328i models(2010 with just a few miles when I got it and a 2009 with 8k when I got it) this year so gotten VERY familiar with them. I contribute differences in handling for daily driving for the RWD version more to the difference in tires/wheels than anything else. Throttle tip in always seems sluggish when I first get into them from going from the d but then I eventually adjust to it and it becomes fine. The last car I noticed seemed sluggish until I put premium fuel into it, but even before that I did notice you put those things in DS and man is the throttle tip in completely different. I saw a 4-6mpg decrease in comparisons with the d's mileage. The brakes I too noticed being less powerful, seemed to be more so that way on the 2010 than the 2009 car, not sure if they are actually different or if it was something else but the first time I got into the 2010 I actually stopped a bit beyond where I thought I was going too. Something about the transmissions in those cars just does not feel right, I can't figure out what exactly it is. It is not like they seem to shift wrong as in bad transmissions but something just did not feel right and would take me a few hundred miles before eventually adjusting to that. Overall I am impressed with them but then on each when I looked in the glove box and saw the window price tag, I quickly decided not a car for me. The standard features on both cars were less than the standard features on my d but factor in the eco credit and the cost difference between the two just was not significant but that assumes no other discounts on either car. I actually paid not much more for my d than what the sticker price on the 2010 car was but I got a discount on top of the eco credit.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I have sadly put a few thousand miles on 328i models(2010 with just a few miles when I got it and a 2009 with 8k when I got it) this year so gotten VERY familiar with them. I contribute differences in handling for daily driving for the RWD version more to the difference in tires/wheels than anything else. Throttle tip in always seems sluggish when I first get into them from going from the d but then I eventually adjust to it and it becomes fine. The last car I noticed seemed sluggish until I put premium fuel into it, but even before that I did notice you put those things in DS and man is the throttle tip in completely different. I saw a 4-6mpg decrease in comparisons with the d's mileage. The brakes I too noticed being less powerful, seemed to be more so that way on the 2010 than the 2009 car, not sure if they are actually different or if it was something else but the first time I got into the 2010 I actually stopped a bit beyond where I thought I was going too. Something about the transmissions in those cars just does not feel right, I can't figure out what exactly it is. It is not like they seem to shift wrong as in bad transmissions but something just did not feel right and would take me a few hundred miles before eventually adjusting to that. Overall I am impressed with them but then on each when I looked in the glove box and saw the window price tag, I quickly decided not a car for me. The standard features on both cars were less than the standard features on my d but factor in the eco credit and the cost difference between the two just was not significant but that assumes no other discounts on either car. I actually paid not much more for my d than what the sticker price on the 2010 car was but I got a discount on top of the eco credit.


Yes, the automatic transmissions feel completely different on the two cars. The d is much lazier, much less quick to change gears (up or down) which suits its torque curve very well.

And going from 17" to 16" wheels seems to make a significant difference in steering/handling.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not know if that is what it is about the transmissions though because it kind of implies the 328 shifts crisply, which it does when the go pedal is pressed beyond normal needs or when in DS mode. But just normal driving, something about them feels strange to me. It is something beyond just going from the d into one of those because I noticed it going from my truck into one and going from a Rav 4 rental into one. I think the tires are also not as wide on the 328i, so smaller wheel/tire combination plus any differences in suspension but for general driving duties I think it was more the wheel/tires than anything else.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Tuce said:


> Here is a cross-post from the main forum on my impressions of a 328xi loaner versus my d:
> 
> Greetings all. I dropped off my 335d at the dealer for some minor issues and they gave me a brand new 2010 328xi AT loaner. Here are my brief impressions compared to my d:
> 
> ...


Just picked up my 328xi loaner and it's like you read my mind on my trip home. They told me my d will be ready by 5 PM today. Keeping my fingers crossed that there won't be any problems after I pick it up.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Tuce said:


> Here is a cross-post from the main forum on my impressions of a 328xi loaner versus my d:
> 
> Greetings all. I dropped off my 335d at the dealer for some minor issues and they gave me a brand new 2010 328xi AT loaner. Here are my brief impressions compared to my d:
> 
> ...


See above!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What is the "pre-brake" or "pre-dry" ?


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

If you lift off the throttle quickly, the brakes "prepare" themselves by applying very slightly. It means there's no slushiness/top of travel dead spot.
The brakes have a system that dries out the disks (not sure exactly how) which works very well in the rain.

AFAIK these are only available on the 335i and 335d and work a treat. Could be a Euro only addition but it's very good.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

335diesel said:


> See above!


I didn't realize the 335's have a different steering set up than the other models.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Tuce said:


> I didn't realize the 335's have a different steering set up than the other models.


Nor did I until very recently - seems to be a little known fact.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

335diesel said:


> If you lift off the throttle quickly, the brakes "prepare" themselves by applying very slightly. It means there's no slushiness/top of travel dead spot.
> The brakes have a system that dries out the disks (not sure exactly how) which works very well in the rain.
> 
> AFAIK these are only available on the 335i and 335d and work a treat. Could be a Euro only addition but it's very good.


The US versions come with Brake Assist, too. It's a nice feature. It's raining here today, so it may have been a factor. The d's brakes are very capable. The 328s brakes felt weaker and less grabby.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Definitely feel weaker and less grabby and seem to be that too. I did not realize that about the brake assist, probably read about it at some point then promptly forgot about it.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Definitely feel weaker and less grabby and seem to be that too. I did not realize that about the brake assist, probably read about it at some point then promptly forgot about it.


Not sure which models get it (possibly only six cylinder or maybe even just the 335i/d) but that and the proper steering definitely make the 335s that bit more geared to the proper enthusiast.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Tuce said:


> I didn't realize the 335's have a different steering set up than the other models.


Maybe it's only a 4-banger or a Euro-spec thing, but the last two 328i's I looked at had a PS pump.


----------



## majorm (Nov 7, 2009)

listerone said:


> Interesting.Was this a "d" and,if so,did you start it from "dead cold" (that is,after it had been sitting idle for hours)? If so,that's pretty impressive.I saw a video on youtube of a guy in Canada start his Smart diesel (they were sold in Canada but not here) that had been parked outside on a -26C (-11F) morning.It was tough to start but it did.It sounded like a cement mixer for the first 30 seconds or so,but....
> 
> I posted this because I had heard many horror stories about starting diesels in really cold weather.I'm hoping to get some replies from Minnesota,etc.I'll bet they've got some stories.


Took delivery of my 335 d in late December, and never had a single issue with starting the car throughout the MN winter. I don't remember the exact temperature of the coldest morning, but believe the dash read about -10F. It definitely runs a little rougher until it warms up, but never hesitated at all to start.


----------



## satmgr (Jul 13, 2009)

turn the nozzle up to 90 degrees one way or the other and it will allow you to use disfigured nozzles!!


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

majorm said:


> Took delivery of my 335 d in late December, and never had a single issue with starting the car throughout the MN winter. I don't remember the exact temperature of the coldest morning, but believe the dash read about -10F. It definitely runs a little rougher until it warms up, but never hesitated at all to start.


Yup, no problems here in MN either.

It is a really powerful starter, comes to life right away.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chris, agree with your blog post that 38.5 mpg is "good enough".

As you approach 50K miles, where do you stand on an extended warranty?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

stan01 said:


> Chris, agree with your blog post that 38.5 mpg is "good enough".
> 
> As you approach 50K miles, where do you stand on an extended warranty?


I bought the extended warranty when I got the car. My thoughts were that even though the diesels had been around for a while in Europe, they were brand new in the US and I wanted the extra peace of mind for an additional 50,000 miles.....so I'm covered for a while yet.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> I bought the extended warranty when I got the car. My thoughts were that even though the diesels had been around for a while in Europe, they were brand new in the US and I wanted the extra peace of mind for an additional 50,000 miles.....so I'm covered for a while yet.


Sounds like a good choice to me. Do you think you will be the first 335d owner in the US to hit 50K?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

There was someone who used to post up on here and hit 50k miles awhile back.

I have decided since my junk likes to live at the dealer that if I decide to keep it past 50k miles then I will buy the extended warranty. I think it lives there due to lack of experience in the mechanics but also a lot of the living there has been because of lack of parts in the country. Figuring with the rate I put miles on cars that I will hit 100k before they catch up on the experience or the parts supply issues.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I know of a few remapped UK spec ones (350bhp, 520lbs/ft) with over 100k miles that are still fine. They do eat tyres though!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes but the my experience with thing like a single sensor going bad and it taking 20 days to get the sensor and put it in does not leave good feelings. Then after all that the new sensor is bad just leaves me wondering about the abilities of people and definitely shows to me a parts availibility issue. Then again maybe their story about the sensor getting redesigned is true but I have found zero proof of that online and BMWNA has been no help on that so far.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like nothing get stacked anymore. I was missing my "diesel kit" at my re-delivery pick up and they had to order it, it took definitely more than a week. It is quite disturbing, hopefully they put right oil when serviced


----------



## KComp (Feb 24, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> I bought the extended warranty when I got the car. My thoughts were that even though the diesels had been around for a while in Europe, they were brand new in the US and I wanted the extra peace of mind for an additional 50,000 miles.....so I'm covered for a while yet.


Chris,

Did you get the tire and rim warranty? How many miles did you get out of the original RFTs?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought the tire and wheel warranty and used it for one tire already. I think that was around 7200 miles.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

I just finished my first long trip with the 335d. This involved driving from Orlando to Savannah and back this week. The trip up averaged 35.1 mpg at 61.2 mph due mainly to an accident in Jacksonville. I was tempted to not get fuel in Georgia and do the whole trip on a single tank but I chickened out. Instead, I was going after the "ChrisDridley records" and I think I got one but not the other. My speed averaged 75.2 mph on the return tank but fuel ecomony was only 38.5 mpg.

There was a single siting of another 335d on I-95 near Daytona Beach. Black in color with Florida tag NAG25N. That's been my first 335d sighting on the road since getting my car from ED on 15 December.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just received Oil Kit from Tischer, planing to change it after break in, each oil bottle is marked with the PN 07510017866 and Filter PN11427788460. I'm trying to check if the oil is the right one and is seams like this is a part number for gasoline engine not for diesel, filter seams right. Can someone verify that?
Thanks


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

There was a single siting of another 335d on I-95 near Daytona Beach. Black in color with Florida tag NAG25N. That's been my first 335d sighting on the road since getting my car from ED on 15 December.[/QUOTE]

I've been looking for another on the road since I started considering this car in January. I haven't seen one yet. Have others bumped into Ds on the road?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Since October of last year I have seen one. It was a white one near where I live. I did see a silver one on the dealer showroom floor. In the same time I have seem one Xd and it was being test driven at the dealer.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Got this done last night...

Before & After









Larger version of the after:


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

KComp said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you get the tire and rim warranty? How many miles did you get out of the original RFTs?


I didn't get the tire and wheel warranty, I figured it was for suckers and then I wound up replacing two of the run flats on the same day because of road debris......I guess I am the sucker.
I am still running two of the original tires....I did change them out for winter....but they are back on now and so far they have 80% of their tread left with over 32,000 miles on them.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

ghughes20 said:


> There was a single siting of another 335d on I-95 near Daytona Beach. Black in color with Florida tag NAG25N. That's been my first 335d sighting on the road since getting my car from ED on 15 December.


I've been looking for another on the road since I started considering this car in January. I haven't seen one yet. Have others bumped into Ds on the road?[/QUOTE]

The only other "d" I ever see is my wife's. I did see a white one once with Pennsylvania plates on I-40 in North Carolina.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you had an actual spare and not a full sized replacement then that might leave you enough trunk space. Really depends on how much of the trunk you need. When we do use our car we lack any available trunk space so not an option for us but the run flats also don't bother me.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

They've stopped making my car it seems! 335d Touring now only available as an M Sport and not an SE.

Glad I grabbed one when I did! I have a useful space (for automatic tyre compressor, tyre weld and other cleaning bit) in the floor of my boot. And a spare 12v socket. And lashing straps. And split folding seats. And a built in dog guard. And a great boot cover. And straps for securing wine bottles (well that's what we use them for).

Practical, super stealthy/low profile and fast - perfect ;-)

Dammit - I didn't put my latest mpg figures in this post - fail.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> They've stopped making my car it seems! 335d Touring now only available as an M Sport and not an SE.
> 
> *Glad I grabbed one when I did! I have a useful space (for automatic tyre compressor, tyre weld and other cleaning bit) in the floor of my boot. And a spare 12v socket. And lashing straps. And split folding seats. And a built in dog guard. And a great boot cover. And straps for securing wine bottles (well that's what we use them for).*
> 
> ...


I think it is called de-contenting.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

jcm3iii said:


> I don't own a 335d (yet) but it doesn't have space for a spare should you opt to not go with the RFT, correct?


While there is no well, there is room for a full size tire/wheel, a jack kit, a tool box, a pair of boots, two rolls of blue prints, a hard hat, a vest, a small suitcase, a computer case, a quart of oil in it's case an a container of hand cleaning wipes.....at least that's what I usually have back there.


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

:bs: No way! I demand a pic of that!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Go to Chris' Road Warrior Blog*

TF -

I think that Chris put a pic of his trunk on his blog - The Long Highway

http://www.thelonghighway.com/wp/2009/11/

oh heck, you found a lot of great links for us here - so I'll save you the trouble.

- and keep your fins wet.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

csecard said:


> I'm now coming up on 5000 miles and so it's time to share some impressions on owning a 335d. This car has taken my drive to and from work to a new level that makes me smile every time I punch the START button.
> ...snip...
> 
> *Lows:*
> ...


Maybe the display is another reason to get iDrive. The iDrive screen on my 2010 d is imminently readable with my polarized Revos. By comparison, the iDrive screen in my 2008 ex-E93 was not readable with the Revos.


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks RobMWED, 

That was much neater that I had imagined it.


----------



## KComp (Feb 24, 2010)

Stugots said:


> For your Lows:
> 
> 3. Since RFT's are standard across just about every BMW, it's hard to throw this con specifically to the d (also, easily correctable. I made sure Michelin PS2 ZPs were on my car before I took delivery...you *do* have a choice).
> 
> Did you ask the dealer to swap the RFTs for the Michelins PS2 before you take delivery?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

KComp said:


> Stugots said:
> 
> 
> > For your Lows:
> ...


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

I reckon I'll stick with the tires that mine came with - Michelin Sport Pilots. No complaints about the ride or handling; These _are_ runflats, correct? I see the lettering "RSC" on the sidewalls. For some reason, these tires seem to provide a far less rough ride than what was on my old 328i. I'm planning a cross country road trip with my gf next month, and we are going to be in some pretty out-of-the-way places, like West Texas.
Guess I kinda like the security of the RF's...don't think there's a BMW Center near Marfa, TX!
Plan to head down into Big Bend country!


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I reckon PS2 RFTs are a lot better than Bridgestones but they are still quite flawed compared to any decent non RFT tyre.

Is there any danger of anyone posting their driving experience(s) of their 335d rather than just comparing mpg figures and dwelling on minor technical points?

It appears that it's only me that enthuses about how good the car is to DRIVE.

Guess that makes me a loser ;-) ?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well if my junk can ever get fixed then perhaps I will post about driving impressions, until then I will just glare at the car as I walk by it daily on my way to one of the others to drive.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Made more changes today 



































Night time stuff.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone get a screenshot of when we hit 100,000? It was 99,981 last night..was hoping to catch it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

It probably happened at 3:00 in the a.m. Great to see we have broken the 100K view threshold. Any guesses when we will get to 200K views?


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Got this done last night...
> 
> Before & After
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty good dude.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Stugots might get the attention of the CHP for the blacked out taillights. I know the rear fogs compensate for the blacking out; it just depends on how the CHP officer is doing with their monthly ticket quota. California is still having cashflow problems.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Sorry, Stugots*

When I checked it, it was reading 100,012 at about midnight PDT. I was on the Diesel enthusiast forum and missed it also.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> Stugots might get the attention of the CHP for the blacked out taillights. I know the rear fogs compensate for the blacking out; it just depends on how the CHP officer is doing with their monthly ticket quota. California is still having cashflow problems.


Mayhaps, but I think it's bright enough still that it won't be much of a problem. Not to mention, they need a point of reference, and I don't see that many LCI E90's rolling around where I am, so if they don't know they're not supposed to look like that, they can't ticket me for it.  Also, I have no intention of running the rear fogs unless the situation calls for it. I'm not going to be one of _*those*_ assholes.



BMWFTW91 said:


> That actually looks pretty good dude.


Thanks! Still needs a little aftercare, but that'll happen soon enough.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah I think those tinted tails look good. How much were the rear fogs?

They are the perfect solution to tailgaters.


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Mayhaps, but I think it's bright enough still that it won't be much of a problem. Not to mention, they need a point of reference, and I don't see that many LCI E90's rolling around where I am, so if they don't know they're not supposed to look like that, they can't ticket me for it.  Also, I have no intention of running the rear fogs unless the situation calls for it. I'm not going to be one of _*those*_ assholes.
> 
> Thanks! Still needs a little aftercare, but that'll happen soon enough.


Did you also tint the 335d logo? do you got any pics of the front of the car? I would love to see the whole car!:thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWFTW91 said:


> *Did you also tint the 335d logo?* do you got any pics of the front of the car? I would love to see the whole car!:thumbup:


Yeah, how did Stugots do that? When I first looked at the photo, I thought the 335d had been de-badged.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=443410


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=443410


Thanks. Man that is one nice looking 3 series. I also love how u blacked out all the chrome also. I personally hate chrome. nice job man!:thumbup:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Having Shadowline trim certainly helped...dunno if I'd have gone through the hassle of ditching the trim if it was chrome. 

Wheels are probably next on the list..or M Sport bumpers...or both. Not sure yet.


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Having Shadowline trim certainly helped...dunno if I'd have gone through the hassle of ditching the trim if it was chrome.
> 
> Wheels are probably next on the list..or M Sport bumpers...or both. Not sure yet.


MAN you better post pics when you get that done:yikes:


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I am a newb to this forum, but a senior member on most of the Audi forums. I just sold my S4 cab and am about to order a 2011 D w/M-sport. I read through just about every page in this section (we do need a dedicated diesel section).

I did have a couple of questions, sorry if they are already answered elsewhere (I hate when newbs come on and don't use the search button)...

1. I'm ordering with M-sport, Premium, Cold Weather, Comfort Access and HK sound only (skipping nav) - will I regret not having factory nav? I never used it in my other cars, I prefer my Garmin better.

2. Anybody know where the cheapest place to order M-performance parts (I am asking the dealer to order me the alcantara steering wheel w/computer - http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...goryId=&menuId=0&subItemId=5&productId=1112)? I'd also like the alcantara shift boot, knob, ebrake and the blackout grilles.

3. I called Dinan, but never heard back. Is there a US tuner with a D program for the ECU?

4. Where is the cheapest place to get AC Schnitzer cosmetic parts - I'd like some floor mats.

5. I'm doing Euro delivery and was thinking about PC also. How long is the boat ride back after Euro pickup? Can I do PC without actually picking up the car - I just want to do the test track. I've been to the plant in Spartanbug and to the FIZ in Munich a few times as a supplier, but never actually on their track.

Anything else I need to look out for? I'm leaving my deposit tomorrow (if dealer can hook me up on the steering wheel, got a pretty good price on the car with the eco-credit and hard negotiating). Thanks!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Double post - sorry. Mods please delete.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am a newb to this forum, but a senior member on most of the Audi forums. I just sold my S4 cab and am about to order a 2011 D w/M-sport. I read through just about every page in this section (we do need a dedicated diesel section).
> 
> ...


Welcome.

A few suggestions: you really should post your Euro Delivery questions in the e.d. forum - AFTER reading the wiki and searching AND post your car-related questions either in a new thread in the E90 forum or in the diesel forum. This thread is not a substitute for a forum although it has taken on an interesting life of its own.

Just to touch on your nav question, since in the entry -level BMWs, not having Nav means not having iDrive, you end up with the low version of the car's computer, less overall functionality, insufficient screen real-estate for iPod and PDC (among other things), and well, the list goes on and on.

And regarding European Delivery, you should also read the series of articles on European Delivery (including several on transport and shipping) in The Diesel Driver.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 1. I'm ordering with M-sport, Premium, Cold Weather, Comfort Access and HK sound only (skipping nav) - will I regret not having factory nav? I never used it in my other cars, I prefer my Garmin better.


I have never been a GPS guy. I had maps (big long book I got from Home Depot). But when I was getting d I thought I am already spending so much then why not spend another 2k and see how it is to have a integrated solution. It really pays its value. I dont use nav much but music/pdc/phone/check vehicle status/BMW assist search functions ... it gets very easy to do just about anything. And if you havent had BMWs in past, then without idrive it will take some time to understand how to check vehicle status/operate phone

Good luck


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Good advice - I ordered my car today (left deposit) with the nav. I guess there is a diesel forum now, so I'll see you guys over there. ED, here we come...


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I did have a couple of questions, sorry if they are already answered elsewhere (I hate when newbs come on and don't use the search button)...
> 
> 1. I'm ordering with M-sport, Premium, Cold Weather, Comfort Access and HK sound only (skipping nav) - will I regret not having factory nav? I never used it in my other cars, I prefer my Garmin better.
> 
> ...


1.) Not buying the nav was a screw-up on my part. From the navigation side, the Garmin does a great job but it's not; Integrated with BMW assist (allowing Google searches to be sent to the car), Equipped with Euro maps at no extra charge when you do ED, Free from using the only useable 12 volt outlet in the car located under the glove box. On top of that, you'll miss out on superior integration with the iPod and Bluetooth devices as you'll have a full screen and selection control that is clearly lacking without iDrive. Lastly, this screen is reported to be visible with polarized sunglasses where my radio display is not.

5.) I did ED, dropping my car off in Munich October 31. It shipped from Bremerhaven on November 10, arrrived in Brunswick November 30, and I got it from the dealer December 15. The card was supposed to go through PCD, but when you do ED this step gets more complicated. The PCD insisted that they wouldn't give me a date until after the car cleared customs in Brunswick, which would give me two weeks to get there after notification. You'll note that my delivery was close to Christmas, where they shut down between Christmas and New Years. I finally gave in and told the dealer to skip PCD as my life wasn't that flexible. If you could do it without the car, I'd love to hear about it as I'd do that next time.

As for anything else, follow JSpira's advice and look at the ED forum. If you have specific questions on the car or ED, I'd be glad to answer them on PM.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

129 days after delivery, en route to work this morning


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

At 6am? Are you a newspaper delivery boy?!

I always mention to the wife when we break milestone mileages. She cares this much...

>> . <<


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I live 60 miles from work. I detest traffic (plus it does NO good for the gas mileage, either), so rather than leaving at the normal time (which would be about 7 if I were to get to work around 9), I'm up around 4:30 and I leave somewhere between 5 and 5:15 most mornings.

I generally don't leave the office until at least 6 at night, either, for the same reason.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn, wish I could get out the door so quickly. I am up at 4:30 with a goal of leaving by 6:00. But a lot of times I am leaving at 6:30-6:45. Now I am dealing with a kid and a baby and waiting on my wife. I live around 65 miles from where I work and try to leave so early for traffic avoidance as well.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy cr4p - you two have hideous commutes!

My commute? A 15 yard walk to my office with uninterrupted river views. Our little one? We share his childcare and have a nanny three days a week.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I drive a min of 105 miles a day and I do the drive a min of 6 times a week. I tend to drive at least a 1k miles a week. This is why we keep three cars for two drivers, so we have a backup vehicle because there is always some automotive issue in the "fleet". For example the BMW goes to a different dealer tomorrow and I have yet to commit to a transmission for the Mercedes so soon we will have just the truck to share for all our driving needs although been that way for a couple of months due to the ongoing saga with the BMW so gotten used to it. This is a big part in why I tend to only get diesels, the better mpg they give me and it is not because of cost of fuel but more I hate wasting time at gas stations. Now that I found a pump that works with the BMW I can't stop being aggravated about it taking ten or more minutes to fill it up. 

We actually are looking into trying to move in town though, this long commute takes a big toll on things. The worst is when an accident happens on the way home, we tend to just pull off the freeway and eat somewhere, we eat out too much which is a sign of how often that happens.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Part of the reason I bought the d was the gas mileage. I bought a house that was 50 miles further than where I was living before (condo for 4 years). With the differential in mileage, moving from my 328 to it just made sense to me.

I have a son, and I get to see him maybe an hour a day in the evenings when I get home, but I do see him all weekend, so it's a trade-off. It was an investment decision to buy where I bought (3,000 sq ft, 4br, 3 full bath, granite, travertine tile, hardwood floors, etc) because of where the market's at right now.

I can't stand driving my wife's car (Charger...hey, she chose it), so I drive mine pretty much all the time. I do carpool on occasion, so there is that (but he drives a Saturn with 160k on it..good news is he's giving it to the daughter when she turns 16, and she just got her learners).

I'm going to be putting this car to the test (not quite so much as Chris, I think), without question.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Now I realise why you both worry about mpg so much! I also hate stopping for fuel - that's my main reason for liking good mpg, not the cost savings (although these are useful).

See our little one (19 months old) several times in the day and look after him a lot too - we both run the company so share care when a nanny isn't here (if we employ one full time we get a nasty tax hit). 5 acres of land, none overlooked, direct rivers views, 5 bedrooms, pool room, 3 bathrooms, private pontoon boat mooring 150 yards away, blah blah blah... Guess we got a bit lucky?!

My worst ever commute was a 20 minute drive (or a 45 minute walk).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is just the trips to the gas station I hate. The car could have a 50 gallon tank and get 10mpg and I'd never care about the mpg. Heck been driving my truck that is getting around 15mpg and has 30 something gallon tank. So the 15mpg does not bother me since I get 450 miles on a tank. My 335d I tend to also get 450 miles on a tank. Just aggravated me to all sorts of levels when it would take like 4x more time to fillup the BMW v. filling up the truck. But I am past that now that I found one pump that works with this and hoping as I try more chevron stations that I find more pumps.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

335diesel said:


> ...I always mention to the wife when we break milestone mileages. She cares this much...
> 
> >> . <<


lol. I can relate.

But that's what we're here for


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow 60 miles commute to office. I would love to do that on daily basis. 

Mine is just 15-20 mile each side. But its been exactly 45 days since time I got my d(it was used one with 3300 miles on it..bought it from one of members here) I did 3400 miles which is like 75 miles a day. I dont even need a reason to drive it...and moreover I live in rented place and single so no responsibilities unlike most of you. enjoying every moment of drive and mileage just adds big smile too doing aggressive driving and getting 30mpg...


----------



## KComp (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris,

Did you consider installing the 3M clear bra to protect against stone chips with all the long distance driving that you do?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> What is that program?
> 
> Chris has an issue with the DEF heater if I remember correctly. According to my ticket they replaced the "differential pressure sensor" part number 13-62-7-808-013. So anyone have a way of confirming the story about that sensor getting a redesign?


I finally got my car to a different dealer and the SA here has heard nothing about BMW redoing this sensor. So since BMWNA could not confirm or deny the story and still not found someone online getting an issue with this sensor, I am sticking to my initial leaning towards it being a BS story. Now I get to see if this dealer can figure out the issue and fix it. He did say they have had some of these cars come in with "ghosts" in them that have been hard to figure out and resolve. This dealer did not have the best of reviews online so hard to have super high hopes but actually none of the six BMW dealers here in town have the best of reviews online so trying to not put much faith in the reviews.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I finally got my car to a different dealer and the SA here has heard nothing about BMW redoing this sensor. So since BMWNA could not confirm or deny the story and still not found someone online getting an issue with this sensor, I am sticking to my initial leaning towards it being a BS story. Now I get to see if this dealer can figure out the issue and fix it. He did say they have had some of these cars come in with "ghosts" in them that have been hard to figure out and resolve. This dealer did not have the best of reviews online so hard to have super high hopes but actually none of the six BMW dealers here in town have the best of reviews online so trying to not put much faith in the reviews.


Looks like the sensor the first dealer put in, was put in wrong. As it was explained to me it has something like one connection on each side, I believe he said vacuum connections and they were criss crossed causing the code for the sensor to be thrown. The first place also left some connectors off my engine cover and it was loose but not damaged and they also failed to put parts of the wiring harness into their retaining clips. So basically the first place that took 20 days, did a nice rush job and then I guess made up the story about the sensors being redesigned to cover up the code being thrown. Not exactly sure why they'd make up the story in that fashion but oh well, 2 months later and I should finally not have an SES light on all the time.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe-
who is this dealership that needs to be avoided?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> Snipe-
> who is this dealership that needs to be avoided?


BMW North Houston


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> BMW North Houston


Now they had tried to call me before I took it to the other. They called one of my work numbers though and I did not get the voice mails until today. I talked to them about it and it was a new person to the dealer and he seemed to have a good understanding of these cars. He is offering to make things right to keep my business. He is looking into my cetane worries and he had some ideas about the slow filling up issues.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe, move on over to the diesel forum now.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No, I am lazy 

I am over there as is, just do not feel like starting a new thread on this. Not via my phone at least.


----------



## dMabuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Is there a website that clearly discribes the tax incentives for the d cars for 2009 tax purposes?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Not much needs to be said. You get a $900 tax rebate.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I did my taxes my CPA actually said the following "After much flailing around with your new car credit, I think I've got it finished" I never did bother to find out what he meant by that In regards to the time to get things done since my taxes typically are a confusing mess.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

There's a form to fill out specific to the tax credit (it's referenced on the IRS site). I got my partial federal refund without much fanfair (I delay filed...partially for my taxes, and then the other part for my new home buyer's tax credit).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The 335d won a Green Car of the Year Award (again)

BMW and VW Diesels Among Top Green Cars for 2010 22 April 2010



> Two diesel-powered autos, the BMW 335d and the Volkswagen Golf TDI, were among the Kelley Blue Book (KBB) Top 10 Green Cars for 2010.
> 
> The staff at KBB didn't simply pick the 10 cars with the best fuel economy. Rather, they also looked at CO2 emissions, safety, features, and driving enjoyment. Indeed, to win, a car had to be superior to "the bulk of vehicles in its class" in these areas.


----------



## samknut (Feb 12, 2010)

2011 335d on order! Aline White / Black Dakota Leather / Dark Burl Walnut trim / Heated front seats / Navigation system / Harman Kardon surround sound system / iPod and USB adapter / Convenience Package ZCV / Premium Package. Should be ready for pick up when I get back to Germany from Iraq. Can't wait!


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice! It's slightly odd - any wooden trim is considered a serious no no in the UK!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

335diesel said:


> Nice! It's slightly odd - *any wooden trim is considered a serious no no in the UK*!


And why is that?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

listerone said:


> As I said I just bought a 1/2 gallon container (which has the special adapter) at a VW dealer (for $8).The bottle has part numbers for Mercedes,VW/Audi,BMW and Mazda so I assume that the special adapter on the top is interchangable at least between *those* makers.And,of course,Adblue itself is the same regardless of who makes it or sells it.I did read the suggestion regarding cutting the bottom off the bottle and using it as a funnel for a basic jug of adblue (which the same VW dealer sells for $13 for 2.5 gallons).That's what I'm planning to do when the time comes when I'll be doing my own routine refilling (3 years from now).
> 
> The instructions on the bottle indicate that the nozzle screws onto the intake tube and you push in (probably opening some kind of valve).To open the door on the driver's side rear panel you push firmly on the *left* side of the round door and it pops open.
> 
> ...


I for one would be curious about what is involved in being able to fill the DEF tank on the d with generic adblue fluid. Please post your experience. :thumbup:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> I for one would be curious about what is involved in being able to fill the DEF tank on the d with generic adblue fluid. Please post your experience. :thumbup:


As I said: after looking at the bottle's spout,the instructions on the bottle and the vehicle's input spout it looks like it would be quick and easy to fill.But if the method described above (cutting off the bottom of the "special" bottle) is used I can see where there might be some spillage if you're not careful.I just had my tank emptied and refilled by the dealer a couple of months ago so I doubt that it would take much so I think I'll wait before I "experiment".


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd think generic adblue would be more the stuff bought at a truck stop over even from VW. Sounds like the VW bottle probably has the correct spout for the BMW? If so then wonder if the spout is just some standard for adblue or at least wonder if one of the other manufacturers that have cars that need that spout, make an adapter to use with more generic sources of the fluid.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

ssstrrruggling to sttayyy awaaakke. You guys need to lighten up. More about the performance and fun, less about mpg and boring additives. Only a recommendation of course


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

335diesel said:


> ssstrrruggling to sttayyy awaaakke. You guys need to lighten up. More about the performance and fun, less about mpg and boring additives. Only a recommendation of course


I have not been able to use my car for commuting since early January. So with all of this free time away from it due to crummy dealers, I can't help but wondering about all these boring things.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Would I be opening a huge can of worms by asking what's wrong with it?!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not have the exact break down but basically on January 8th the car went to the dealer for a recall and I had them put an alarm in it, fix window tinting that they installed originally, and look into an interior rattle. That took something like 10 days then I had the car moved to the body shop to get the rear bumper cover replaced due to it being hit in an accident and that was done sometime in mid February due to inability to get parts stateside. Got the car back, drove home and next day the SES light was on, scheduled a time to take it back and parked it until that day which was about one week later. Dropped the car off for that light and my front map light bezel was busted so they replaced that under warranty and found a flat tire so replaced that. 20 days later, supposedly due to inability to get a sensor stateside, I got a call saying it was fixed and ready to pick up. So on day 21 I took off work and picked the car up and noticed before even getting into it that the SES light was on. I drove it home and parked it because I did not believe their story about the lights cause. I went back and forth with BMW NA for about 3 weeks before finally taking it to another dealership this past Wednesday. The other place actually had it diagnosed and fixed the day they got it, first place botched the job for the SES, but it has taken this long to get the first dealership to commit to paying the second one for the work since BMW NA would not cover it but the dealers duked all that out and I had no involvement in it.

The car still has the issue with PAINFULLY slow fillups with the exception of one pump I found back in March. They explained how some of the filling up systems work in the cars and have some ideas as to what might be causing that issue. I am still debating if I am going to take it in for that though since perhaps just was bad luck with pump selections. Actually debating selling the car, not because of the car at all but because of my experience with these dealerships. I just have a sinking feeling with the fact it had to have the bumper cover replaced and BMW is still discounting these cars by so much that the resale value will not be all that great and I presently don't have a large amount of cash to offset that when buying a replacement vehicle.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Ouch - that all sounds rather annoying. I'd be tempted to give up and move on.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes and the sole reason we bought a new car was because we were tired of always taking the older ones into the shop and dealing with car problems. Which has made this experience even more annoying. I am trying to see if it will be financially feasible to perhaps get into a diesel Mercedes E-class later this year after they are released stateside. I at least know the dealer I'd be going to for that has a very good service department and know from past experience with them. Then again my wife would probably say just get a Hyundai or something along those lines and quit dealing with these more expensive options.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd think generic adblue would be more the stuff bought at a truck stop over even from VW. Sounds like the VW bottle probably has the correct spout for the BMW? If so then wonder if the spout is just some standard for adblue or at least wonder if one of the other manufacturers that have cars that need that spout, make an adapter to use with more generic sources of the fluid.


As I noted earlier the bottle I bought has part numbers for several vehicle manufacturers including BMW and Mercedes.The BMW part number (83-19-0-441-139) checks out with "getbmwparts.com" so my guess is it's for real.That leads me to believe that the spout is suitable for BMW and is standardized at least among those other manufacturers mentioned.I suppose I could settle this by going to my car and trying to hook it up but I won't now (too lazy).FYI,the product is made by "Kruse North America".And lastly,my understanding is that adblue is a very simple solution that's easily,and cheaply,manufactured.Of course if I'm wrong one of our resident chemists will set me straight.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

ISO 22241-1 defines what AdBlue/DEF. AdBlue is the trademark of the Verband der Automobilindustrie. 
Any distributor branding product with AdBlue has to comply with ISO 22241. DEF is generic name in North America (if buying DEF look for ISO2241 spelled out on the bottle)
ISO 22241-2 specs out how to test quality of DEF
ISO 22241-3 specs out hendling of DEF
ISO 22241-4 Refilling interface, describes elements pertaining to refilling components (my guess is it could indicated 0.5g bottle fitting as well :dunno
www.kostusa.com/def/DEFendAL_DEF_PDS.pdf lists what ends up in bottle, and here is what Urea is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea.
Nice map where DEF can be found http://www.finddef.com/def_map.php
:thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> ISO 22241-1 defines what AdBlue/DEF. AdBlue is the trademark of the Verband der Automobilindustrie.
> Any distributor branding product with AdBlue has to comply with ISO 22241. DEF is generic name in North America (if buying DEF look for ISO2241 spelled out on the bottle)
> ISO 22241-2 specs out how to test quality of DEF
> ISO 22241-3 specs out hendling of DEF
> ...


There are good bits of info on the kostusa.com site. Based on my quick read, it seems as if the DEF refill is a standard interface as spelled out in ISO 22241-4. My interpretation would seem to be true if a DEF refill bottle sold by VW works for filling the DEF on the BMWs.

Interesting. Please keep the DEF info coming.

There is a bunch of useful information in this thread. At some point, it would be helpful to create an index of topics covered in this thread.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I am trying to see if it will be financially feasible to perhaps get into a diesel Mercedes E-class later this year after they are released stateside.


Hi, Aaron. Do you have confirmation that MB will be bringing a diesel E-class stateside? I thought it was still up in the air.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tuce said:


> Hi, Aaron. Do you have confirmation that MB will be bringing a diesel E-class stateside? I thought it was still up in the air.


Their website says Summer of 2010 so I took that as pretty definitely coming sometime this year. Maybe I am being too hopeful about that though. The website used to say nothing at all about it coming. It also mentions a convertible 2-door E-class coming but I forget the date on that one.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Their website says Summer of 2010 so I took that as pretty definitely coming sometime this year. Maybe I am being too hopeful about that though. The website used to say nothing at all about it coming. It also mentions a convertible 2-door E-class coming but I forget the date on that one.


I see. So the E350 BlueEfficiency is confirmed. If they end up bringing the E250 BlueEfficiency, they'll have my attention.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

E250 is a good unit - over 200bhp bi-turbo four cylinder. Makes the much more pricey six pot E350 turbo's six (with only around 20bhp more) look pricey.

But then sixes sound so much better!


----------



## pc328coupe (May 11, 2007)

I changed the oil at 6k miles on my 335d last night, and my first drive through town yielded higher mpg's!! I used Mobil 1 5w-30 ESP. This was my first time changing my own oil, got a bit messy, but I can tell the engine is happier.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

pc328coupe said:


> I changed the oil at 6k miles on my 335d last night, and my first drive through town yielded higher mpg's!! I used Mobil 1 5w-30 ESP. This was my first time changing my own oil, got a bit messy, but I can tell the engine is happier.


I've always suspected that that "I've just changed the oil and the car runs better" thing was purely psychological...but I have no proof either way.Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP is the only oil that I've been able to find so far...apart from BMW branded oil (made by Castrol?)...that is officially recognized as meeting the LL-04 spec.I know there are one or more European brands that do but I think they're not easy to find.Not as easy,at least,as finding the Mobil 1 at Pep Boys.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

listerone said:


> I've always suspected that that "I've just changed the oil and the car runs better" thing was purely psychological...but I have no proof either way.Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP is the only oil that I've been able to find so far...apart from BMW branded oil (made by Castrol?)...that is officially recognized as meeting the LL-04 spec.I know there are one or more European brands that do but I think they're not easy to find.Not as easy,at least,as finding the Mobil 1 at Pep Boys.


Well, if the mpgs improve after changing the oil and if the new oil doesn't fail used oil analysis when it is time to replace the oil, then you probably have an objective assessment of the 'benefit' of switching oil brands.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> There are good bits of info on the kostusa.com site. Based on my quick read, it seems as if the DEF refill is a standard interface as spelled out in ISO 22241-4. My interpretation would seem to be true if a DEF refill bottle sold by VW works for filling the DEF on the BMWs.
> 
> Interesting. Please keep the DEF info coming.
> 
> There is a bunch of useful information in this thread. At some point, it would be helpful to create an index of topics covered in this thread.


Stopped at VW dealer today, they did not have 0.5gallon bottle (wanted to buy) but had 2.5gallon one for 13.95 :thumbup:
Did not get it since 2.5g has no adapter, it would be necessary to use small funnel.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Stugots said:


> AFAIK, they would. I'm pretty sure I found a shop that can do it, they just want $250 in order to get it done.


LOL that is a rip off. An hour of dyno time should run $100-$125.

You need a mustang dyno that can sample RPM via the OBDII port. They show much lower numbers, so not good for Internet glory, but good for looking at the delta. Just be sure to do a few runs tuned and a run stock when you're done.

Dynos that rely on a tach pickup will have a hard time with the 335D. As there is no coil wire to pickup.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Terry @ BMS said:


> LOL that is a rip off. An hour of dyno time should run $100-$125.
> 
> You need a mustang dyno that can sample RPM via the OBDII port. They show much lower numbers, so not good for Internet glory, but good for looking at the delta. Just be sure to do a few runs tuned and a run stock when you're done.
> 
> Dynos that rely on a tach pickup will have a hard time with the 335D. As there is no coil wire to pickup.


He was suggesting something about a reflective reference, and that price is for doing diesels..normally, they're around what you just said.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Stugots said:


> He was suggesting something about a reflective reference, and that price is for doing diesels..normally, they're around what you just said.


You can put a piece of reflective tape on the flywheel or anything else that rotates and use a strobe or other optical device to read RPM. Old school!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> It's back!!!!!!!
> Today the Service Engine Soon light came back on.....don't know why....the car is running fine.
> I have an appointment to go back to the dealer.....for the 5th time in 5 weeks.


Chris, forgive me for not going back through the whole deal, but can you reiterate what came of this? I have my own resolution, but I want to see what happened with yours.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Chris, forgive me for not going back through the whole deal, but can you reiterate what came of this? I have my own resolution, but I want to see what happened with yours.


What did the dealer say was the cause of your SES light and were they able to resolve it?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> What did the dealer say was the cause of your SES light and were they able to resolve it?


Software problem. There was an SIB (sometime last week, apparently, between the time I made my appointment and the time I brought the car in) that required a software update to the car. Apparently, erroneous data was being reported, causing the SES to come on. Hasn't come on since the update (got the car back on Thursday).

SIB 130310 OP 0059521 is what was listed on my paperwork.


----------



## jmw123 (May 17, 2010)

*Do I need to drive a 335d regularly?*

I am interested in purchasing a BMW 3-Series and am very interested in the d. However, I live in the city and typically take the train to work so I don't drive a ton on a weekly basis. Most of my driving is on the weekends and even then I can go a few weeks at a time without surpassing 40 miles.

Can the new 335d's handle this sort of sporadic driving? I know old diesel engines are really meant to be driven a lot so the sort of sporadic driving I do may not be best. Would I be better off looking at the 335i?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Even the old diesel engines handle that fine. Which is how my 26 year old Mercedes has just over 200k miles. I'd not worry about it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

jmw123 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a BMW 3-Series and am very interested in the d. However, I live in the city and typically take the train to work so I don't drive a ton on a weekly basis. Most of my driving is on the weekends and even then I can go a few weeks at a time without surpassing 40 miles.
> 
> Can the new 335d's handle this sort of sporadic driving? I know old diesel engines are really meant to be driven a lot so the sort of sporadic driving I do may not be best. Would I be better off looking at the 335i?


As long as you are not doing 1 mile and then stop for a few hours followed by another 1 mile, the d has no problems with gaps between being driven. However, you might want to consider a Battery Tender to keep the battery fully charged.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> What did the dealer say was the cause of your SES light and were they able to resolve it?


The DEF tank was replaced...there is some sort of sensor in the tank that is not replaceable by itself, and a software update. I have been driving hard for 3 weeks now....last week I surpassed the 50,000 mile mark, and the car has run flawlessly.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

I own a sailboat with a diesel inboard engine. This engine gets no use for 7 months out of each year and starts up just fine each spring.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The ones in our sailboat were like that for a number of years but now days they get use more often.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

jmw123 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a BMW 3-Series and am very interested in the d. However, I live in the city and typically take the train to work so I don't drive a ton on a weekly basis. Most of my driving is on the weekends and even then I can go a few weeks at a time without surpassing 40 miles.
> 
> Can the new 335d's handle this sort of sporadic driving? I know old diesel engines are really meant to be driven a lot so the sort of sporadic driving I do may not be best. Would I be better off looking at the 335i?


You just described my driving habits and commute. Only exception is that I put more miles on weekends. If you have not test driven one yet, go for it. That will help you make your decision :thumbup:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

jmw123 said:


> Can the new 335d's handle this sort of sporadic driving?


Short trips aren't particularly good for engines in general.I don't know if they're worse for diesels or not.Some of what I've read suggests that the 3 Series,in general,is subject to battery problems when they're not driven regularly.My "d" goes days between starts and I take some short trips (suburban driving...almost no stop-and-go city driving) but 90% of my miles are Interstate miles which is where the "d" really shines.


----------



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

When did this happen to you Chris? I just took my car in for DEF refill and they informed me that my DEF tank was defective and needed to be replaced as well. This occurred around 7k miles.



Chrisdridley said:


> The DEF tank was replaced...there is some sort of sensor in the tank that is not replaceable by itself, and a software update. I have been driving hard for 3 weeks now....last week I surpassed the 50,000 mile mark, and the car has run flawlessly.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Good to hear you're back on the Road without SES hassles !*



Chrisdridley said:


> The DEF tank was replaced...there is some sort of sensor in the tank that is not replaceable by itself, and a software update. I have been driving hard for 3 weeks now....last week I surpassed the 50,000 mile mark, and the car has run flawlessly.


Thanks, Chris for being the front-runner for all of the issues. We're learning a lot from your experiences and your chronicles.

Congratulations on the 50K ! You might have to put that car in the BMW museum (America's Version at Spartenburg !) someday !

Keep on Torque'n ! :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

magungo said:


> When did this happen to you Chris? I just took my car in for DEF refill and they informed me that my DEF tank was defective and needed to be replaced as well. This occurred around 7k miles.


Did they expand on the description of what ws defective about it?


----------



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty much the same thing Chris stated. A sensor in the tank was defective but they needed to order a new tank in order to replace it. My car didn't actually have the CEL or any other indicators going off other than the low DEF warning.



Snipe656 said:


> Did they expand on the description of what ws defective about it?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

magungo said:


> When did this happen to you Chris? I just took my car in for DEF refill and they informed me that my DEF tank was defective and needed to be replaced as well. This occurred around 7k miles.


My "d" started giving me the SES code back in the winter.....January I think. A copy of the service invoice is on my blog.
Is your "d" an early '09?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> My "d" started giving me the SES code back in the winter.....January I think. A copy of the service invoice is on my blog.
> Is your "d" an early '09?


Mine is, perhaps I get to look forward to this.


----------



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

My "d" is a 2010 I picked up in November.



Chrisdridley said:


> My "d" started giving me the SES code back in the winter.....January I think. A copy of the service invoice is on my blog.
> Is your "d" an early '09?


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

* posted on wrong post...my bad


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

magungo said:


> My "d" is a 2010 I picked up in November.


Mine was built Nov 2010.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

2009?


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Translates as, built Nov 2009 and sold as a 2010 model.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I figured it just meant it was built in the future and then taking back in time.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Mine was built Nov 2010.


Wow - it's so fast that it was built in 5 months time? Impressive.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Getting closer on the JBD. Just waiting for a few more components now for production. Maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Getting closer on the JBD. Just waiting for a few more components now for production. Maybe 2-3 weeks.


Are you at a stage where you can share more information regarding hp/torque and mpg? Or still too early?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Joseph said:


> Are you at a stage where you can share more information regarding hp/torque and mpg? Or still too early?


MPG info is probably going to come from the beta testers. My initial reaction with mine was overwhelmingly high on the MPG scale, but I think now that things have settled, I can say that my gas mileage hasn't changed much (and what little change I've seen has been in the positive direction).

Torque #'s won't come until the 335/X5 is dynoed on a dyno that can pull those #'s. If Terry's not able to provide them, I hope to pretty soon, when I can find some time to go check out a couple local dynos.

BTW, not trying to speak for Terry at all.  Just providing my 2c.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't believe this thread was on page 3 of the forum. :angel:

Anyway, as many of you know, I spent a week with the new (F10) BMW 530d.

It took a while to write up a review but it's now online.

In addtion to the images with the article, it has THREE slide shows (incl. a slideshow with multiple photos of the previous five generations of the 5er Series).

 *The 2011 BMW 5 Series ***8211; 530d Review*



> BMW has been making the 5er Series sedan since 1972, when the line replaced the BMW New Six (2500/2800/Bavaria). The 5er was the first BMW to carry the new BMW model designation, used still today, an idea conceived by BMW marketing chief Bob Lutz and later adopted by Audi and Mercedes-Benz. The 5er***8217;s designation came about because it was the fifth of the New Series of models that followed the V-8 and the Isetta. (For individual models within the range, the first digit represents the model and the second and third digits approximate the engine***8217;s displacement in deciliters.)
> 
> The basic 5er Series configuration hasn***8217;t changed since 1972: front engine, rear-wheel drive, 50-50 weight balance, good mixture of ride comfort and handling, and room for four adults with luggage. Since its launch, more than 5.5 million of the 5er Series have been sold.


Review continues here.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

The E91 was a brilliant "companion" this weekend - great for camping (can use the boot as a "seat" with the door open and loads of space for all the camping kit), great for surfing, great for fun driving and the huge sunroof really comes into it's own when it's hot - we have the best weather here for years at the moment.

530d getting mixed reviews over here in the UK.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not excited about the engine choice at all. My excitement deflated a bit....this may have moved off the top 3 for next car choices for me.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Finally ran into another d at Newport Beach. To top it off it was also a sports package! :thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

JSpira said:


> I can't believe this thread was on page 3 of the forum. :angel:
> 
> Anyway, as many of you know, I spent a week with the new (F10) BMW 530d.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! You have a 335d, any other noticeable differences between the F10 diesel vs. our engine?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw a black d the other day. Guessing same one I saw a couple months ago.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally today en-route to office, I saw another 335d on road. Green non ZSP elderly person driving.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I see one every day - another E91 SE in space grey.

I see a few others quite regularly.


----------



## NickyNew (May 26, 2010)

*Can't Wait for my d*

Hi All!

I just ordered my d... and I can't wait! It's on a ship that I've been tracking... due in 5/30/10. I've read everything online and am going crazy waiting! I got: Crimson red, Oyster/black interior/ Navigation/Premium pkg/Ipod adapter, etc./heated seats (I'm in Chicago)/Keyless entry.

What's been the experience out there with the mileage? I know all about the FUN


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

NickyNew said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just ordered my d... and I can't wait! It's on a ship that I've been tracking... due in 5/30/10. I've read everything online and am going crazy waiting! I got: Crimson red, Oyster/black interior/ Navigation/Premium pkg/Ipod adapter, etc./heated seats (I'm in Chicago)/Keyless entry.
> 
> *What's been the experience out there with the mileage?* I know all about the FUN


Mileage is a function of how hard you press on the Go pedal. If I drive like I have an egg taped to the pedal, I can see 40. When I want to experience the 425 lb-ft often in stop-and-go, it drops to the high 20s. The waiting is the hardest. Be glad you aren't waiting on the boat carrying the car getting through the Panama Canal and then having to pick its way up along the west coast of Mexico. That part was the absolute hardest for me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried driving through a tank like a grandma and still got high 20s like I get with normal driving. Current tank I have driven a little harder and is sitting at 27 with 100 miles to fillup. Oh well, only a few mpg worse than my Mercedes buy a ton more power that helps when cruising down the freeway on the hov lane while following a bus.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

NickyNew said:


> What's been the experience out there with the mileage? I know all about the FUN


In mixed driving (suburban/highway) I get in the low 30's for a tank....on the interstate I get low 40's.I do almost no city stop-and-go driving so I can't speak to that.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

lalitkanteti said:


> Finally today en-route to office, I saw another 335d on road. Green non ZSP elderly person driving.


Not sure what ZSP is (I certainly could look it up) but if you had said dark blue then it could have been me.I spend a fair amount of time in the Greater Boston area.

(Elderly?!?!...my God! )


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

listerone said:


> In mixed driving (suburban/highway) I get in the low 30's for a tank....*on the interstate I get low 40's*.I do almost no city stop-and-go driving so I can't speak to that.


The problem for me is that the 425 lb-ft is too inviting. Traffic slowing down, but there is an opening? A quick press of the Go pedal and the d is blowing past the traffic slowdown and the 4 or 5 cars that just got passed are wondering WTF is powering the BMW (no noise, no spewing exhaust; just the car running away from the traffic). A glance at the Garmin and the BMW is going 100. 40 mpg is almost impossible in those conditions.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

listerone said:


> *Not sure what ZSP is* (I certainly could look it up) but if you had said dark blue then it could have been me.I spend a fair amount of time in the Greater Boston area.
> 
> (Elderly?!?!...my God! )


Sport package with wider rear wheels (also different design to the wheels, but the car has to be stopped to see the wheel design).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Zee sports package?


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> The problem for me is that the 425 lb-ft is too inviting. Traffic slowing down, but there is an opening? A quick press of the Go pedal and the d is blowing past the traffic slowdown....40 mpg is almost impossible in those conditions.


You're absolutely right about that torque.It's certainly like nothing *I've* ever experienced.And I do,on occasion,use it in very short spurts.However,having worked for 20 years in a large hospital's ER,being of advanced age (I've already admitted to being "elderly") and being a guy who's *very* seldom in a hurry I'll wager that I'm one of the most "timid" drivers of a BMW today.The way *I* drive the Interstate makes 42MPG an everyday occurence.I,unlike many here,bought my "d" for the features,the styling and the MPGs.And I only came to appreciate the torque *after* delivery.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ronin/335d


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Stugots said:


> http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ronin/335d


Check "fueleconomy.gov" and search the '10 335d.One owner reported 35MPG with a routine of 90% highway driving and 10% other.That's a bit better than I get with about 80%/20%.I once got a fillup-to-fillup reading of 40MPG with about 97% highway and 3% other.But,as I've suggested,I'm a *very* timid driver who almost always drives as if there's an egg between my foot and the pedal and who always uses cruise.


----------



## NickyNew (May 26, 2010)

That helps a LOT! I can't wait to see what I can get in Chicago. But I know that the torque will get me too


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

listerone said:


> Not sure what ZSP is (I certainly could look it up) but if you had said dark blue then it could have been me.I spend a fair amount of time in the Greater Boston area.
> 
> (Elderly?!?!...my God! )


I am sure it was Tasman green with oyster black interior. ZSP is sports package and I identify its presence in 335 by exterior shadow trim. If a 335 is parked I make a point to figure out all options it has. 
I observed what options people choose is very region specific specially ZCW and ZSP.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

listerone said:


> Not sure what ZSP is (I certainly could look it up) but if you had said dark blue then it could have been me.I spend a fair amount of time in the Greater Boston area.
> 
> (Elderly?!?!...my God! )


Where in Greater Boston are you frequent to. I keep looking for 335d (and in general diesels) and today was first time I got to see one. And Monaco Blue is my fav as well


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

lalitkanteti said:


> Where in Greater Boston are you frequent to. I keep looking for 335d (and in general diesels) and today was first time I got to see one. And Monaco Blue is my fav as well


I can be seen in Newton/Wellesley/Natick and on 395/495/128 and,of course,that jewel of the Massachusetts Hack-a-rama,The Pike.

And speaking of Monaco Blue...I bought my "d" off the lot.If I had ordered I would have chosen Barbera Red...a really "classy" color,IMO.But the blue is nice when it's clean.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

s_t_e_v_e said:


> would be nice. I've been scouring the web for everything 335d while i await my delivery... did i get ripped off, will i need winter tires, what kind of diesel should i use, what is cetane, and what the hell is torque anyway, etc etc


If you're an adrenaline junky, you will indeed be thrilled. Had mine now for 1k miles and find myself acting like a cheese-eating high-school boy with Dad's Roadmaster. The only downside - if one can consider this a downside - is that the car is too quiet. Lack of engine noise at any throttle level combined with standard 3-series smoothness removes two important reference points for relative speed. You can be going way, way too fast and not really feel like you're going too fast. I got zapped by my 12 year old daughter who caught me doing 85 off an on ramp...."daaaaaaaaaaaad". Paid 1k over invoice. They never made a peep so I probably got jacked, but as I haven't heard of anyone getting one for under invoice, I probably wasn't off by more than 500 bucks. As per # of cars out there - my dealership had 20 on the lot and expects an allocation of 80 335d's this year in total. But I have yet to see another one in the wild.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tonyspumoni said:


> If you're an adrenaline junky, you will indeed be thrilled. Had mine now for 1k miles and find myself acting like a cheese-eating high-school boy with Dad's Roadmaster. The only downside - if one can consider this a downside - is that the car is too quiet. Lack of engine noise at any throttle level combined with standard 3-series smoothness removes two important reference points for relative speed. You can be going way, way too fast and not really feel like you're going too fast. I got zapped by my 12 year old daughter who caught me doing 85 off an on ramp...."daaaaaaaaaaaad". Paid 1k over invoice. They never made a peep so I probably got jacked, but as I haven't heard of anyone getting one for under invoice, I probably wasn't off by more than 500 bucks. As per # of cars out there - my dealership had 20 on the lot and expects an allocation of 80 335d's this year in total. But I have yet to see another one in the wild.


Ummm what about the Eco credit?


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Ummm what about the Eco credit?


Yup. 1k over invoice minus the credit. I took the invoice, added 1k, subtracted the EcoCredit, and there I was. 42k out the door exclusive of taxes and fees (2010 335d, ipod, heated seats, premium package, but no ZSP). The only thing that took some screwing around with was the fact that Edmunds and CR don't include the advertising fee and training fee that is dropped on the invoice when calculating MSRP. I snooped around hard and found out it's legit and not some dealer tack-on (or I really blew it), so it just inflates MSRP and true invoice by something like 700 bucks.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah, okay that makes more sense than what I was first thinking. I am a little surprised though that they are marking them up, based upon what others on here have hinted or said they got theirs for.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Ah, okay that makes more sense than what I was first thinking. I am a little surprised though that they are marking them up, based upon what others on here have hinted or said they got theirs for.


I checked invoice price on Edmunds and CR and aside from the advert fee and training fee, the numbers were spot on. I wouldn't have jumped had the EcoCredit not be renewed either. One of the local dealership said that they'd go $500 over invoice, but they didn't have a car. Plus, since I got a 2010, I got 2.9% financing from BMW credit and no one other than the place I bought still had any 2010s on the lot. Titanium silver - I forgot to mention that as well in the 42k figure. Knew I was forgetting something.

What really surprises me is the miniscule price break of buying a CPO 2009. I tried to work several deals on low-mileage fleet cars and couldn't get ANYONE to do anything but laugh at offers in the mid- to upper-30s. Once I factored in all the options, the price break for a CPO car was only 3-4k lower than buying the same car new, taking into account the EcoCredit. One sales guy even fessed up that they were betting that the EcoCredit would ultimately go away, giving their CPO cars a better margin. Seems idiotic to hope that raising the price on the new ones by $4500 makes your used cars better, but who can tell.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually, I have that hope that if the new cars go up in price that the used ones might have higher value than today. But I also don't feel that a used one is worth mid to upper 30s. My car when I first wanted to sell it, had around 7300 miles on it and I figured no way it is worth mid to upper 30s with that, especially considering the same thing new is very low 40s if not into the 30s with wheeling and dealing at a dealer.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

tonyspumoni said:


> is that the car is too quiet. Lack of engine noise at any throttle level combined with standard 3-series smoothness removes two important reference points for relative speed.


I completely disagree here:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I can hear my engine at certain throttle levels and I do not mean just WOT. I just wish the exhaust was throatier at times.


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Agreed - I think the 35d unit makes a great sound when pushed. Idling it's obviously a diesel, at a decent pace it sounds almost quite racey.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Is the diesel engine under the 335d more complex to service/repair than the N55 engine under MY2011 335i? thanks.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bing330i said:


> Is the diesel engine under the 335d more complex to service/repair than the N55 engine under MY2011 335i? thanks.


I have no experience with the N55 engine, but based on the N54 (my E93 was the 335i with the N54 engine) & M57N2, it is probably a toss-up on the maintenance end. Exhaust system repairs are probably more involved with the d than the gasser due to the addition of the particulate filter/trap and the DEF injection.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

bing330i said:


> Is the diesel engine under the 335d more complex to service/repair than the N55 engine under MY2011 335i? thanks.


at least the diesel has a dipstick


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

bing330i said:


> Is the diesel engine under the 335d more complex to service/repair than the N55 engine under MY2011 335i? thanks.


Not sure about the US versions (slightly modified) but the Euro ones seem to be extremely reliable - more so than the 335i unit.

I know a BMW tech pretty well and he says the 335d unit is very robust. Apart from an occasional leaking intercooler pipe issue (easily sorted - I had mine done "just in case") they are rock solid.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

335diesel said:


> Not sure about the US versions (slightly modified) but the Euro ones seem to be extremely reliable - more so than the 335i unit.
> 
> I know a BMW tech pretty well and he says the 335d unit is very robust. Apart from an occasional leaking intercooler pipe issue (easily sorted - I had mine done "just in case") they are rock solid.


So far the biggest issues I've seen are related to the urea system that our euro cousins luckily don't have to deal with. But we have no ignition system!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The issue my car had that took months to get resolved had nothing to do with the exhaust piss system. It did though make something blatantly obvious to me in that the mechanics at the dealers here just lack much or any experience with diesels. I say that because I bet had it happen to me overseas that my car would have been fixed in a day. But would seem most the issues people have is with the exhaust piss system. I even had someone at bmwna tell me that the d is the most reliable 3 series sold here but they could have been blowing smoke up my rear with that statement.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> The issue my car had that took months to get resolved had nothing to do with the exhaust piss system. It did though make something blatantly obvious to me in that the mechanics at the dealers here just lack much or any experience with diesels. I say that because I bet had it happen to me overseas that my car would have been fixed in a day. But would seem most the issues people have is with the exhaust piss system. I even had someone at bmwna tell me that the d is the most reliable 3 series sold here but they could have been blowing smoke up my rear with that statement.


I had a DEF pump failure at about 3K miles.Mine was an early '09 run date making it one of the first diesels BMW ever made for North America and,IIRC,making it one of the first they ever made using DEF.The service manager (at a large suburban Boson dealership) admiited to me that when it came to diesels BMWNA was,as he said,"pretty much flying blind" when repairing them...particularly the DEF system.But apart from that pump (and a non-"madatory" recall I haven't had a lick of trouble.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine is an early 09 as well. But you the whole idea and implementation of DEF systems is nothing new at all. I'd hope BMW looked at existing systems on the market and did not try to reinvent the wheel and let the owners deal with that. I have only had one def issue and that was the recall for the 09 cars.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Mine is an early 09 as well. But you the whole idea and implementation of DEF systems is nothing new at all.


My understanding is that *BMW's* first foray into DEF was their North America diesels.If,by chance,I'm correct then one can kinda understand why it would take them a while to master the technology.But if I'm wrong in my assumption,then....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Like I was getting at with the rest of my post that you stripped of in your quote, I'd hope try looked into existing implementations used in other vehicles and did not try to reinvent the wheel simply because it was their first time. Kind of seems like they did try to reinvent it since so many random problems.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Like I was getting at with the rest of my post that you stripped of in your quote, I'd hope try looked into existing implementations used in other vehicles and did not try to reinvent the wheel simply because it was their first time. *Kind of seems like they did try to reinvent it since so many random problems.*


Meh. The problems that have been posted on BF seem to be limited to the 2009 production (1st year) cars. I have a very early MY2010 (production date of 9/15/2009) d, and it has had zero DEF problems. The only problem that my d has experienced was regarding a failed turn signal warning message on iDrive that left no trace for the service tech to see.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes so it took one year to figure it out, hopefully.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Yes so it took one year to figure it out, hopefully.


But it doesn't necessarily follow that BMW 'rolled their own' DEF injection pump. Typically, BMW buys from other mfrs (BMW doesn't build their own HPFP), so the teething issues are likely being experienced by Audi and MB on their 2009 diesel cars (unless they let BMW blaze the trail, which I wouldn't put past them).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mercedes was doing blutecs as early as 2007 to the best of my knowledge. I'd think in two model years(2007 & 2008) they'd gone through all the teething issues. If not then I am amazed I do not see the blutec guys pissing and moaning in the diesel Benz forum I get on.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Mercedes was doing blutecs as early as 2007 to the best of my knowledge. I'd think in two model years(2007 & 2008) they'd gone through all the teething issues. If not then I am amazed I do not see the blutec guys pissing and moaning in the diesel Benz forum I get on.


My recollection of diesels in California is that there was a limited (max 500 that could only be leased for like 2 years?) pilot in 2007 of the Blutec technology to prove the viability of the technology to CARB. Based on the results of the pilot, CARB granted the waiver for use of DEF. Prior to the waiver, CARB was unenthusiastic about maintenance-based control technologies due to the potential for disabling the control technology. MB may have been the trail-blazer, which might explain why no complaints (the limited pilot ironed out the problems with the MB DEF injection system).

The above however, is pure speculation on my part. There was a pilot test to prove the effectiveness of DEF injection to CARB. What role each of the manufacturers other than MB had in the project, I don't know.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You do realize that Mercedes sells cars in states other than California, right?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> You do realize that Mercedes sells cars in states other than California, right?


Do they? :wow: :angel:

Seriously, now.... California has been the stumbling block to 50-state certification of diesel passenger cars in the U.S. I don't know how many sales of diesel cars were lost between MY2003 (the last MY that diesels could be sold new in California and the other states that have adopted the California emission control limits) and MY 2009, but it must have been enough to 'encourage' the development of the Bluetec DEF technology along with the particulate filter/trap.


----------



## Malibu Bimmer (Sep 7, 2009)

I love both my diesel BMW's, best cars I have ever owned by a long shot. Love the power, torque, miles between tanks, and confused looks from parking valets and gas attendants as they scream 'wait! stop! you're putting diesel in that car!!!!!'


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Weston Bimmer said:


> I love both my diesel BMW's, best cars I have ever owned by a long shot. Love the power, torque, miles between tanks, and confused looks from parking valets and gas attendants as they scream 'wait! stop! you're putting diesel in that car!!!!!'


Who is not happy with their diesels and you have 2. It must be confusing which one to take 

Are you common to Winchester/Woburn area. I once saw AW x5d in Rt3.


----------



## Malibu Bimmer (Sep 7, 2009)

I live in Weston, and often drive 95/128/etc. Mine is white with black windows, a trailer hitch and the plate is X122


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

My wife and I are about to move from a TDI to a 335d. Any issues to be aware of? Car is a low mileage executive car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bdecker said:


> My wife and I are about to move from a TDI to a 335d. Any issues to be aware of? Car is a low mileage executive car.


Nothing worth worrying about. You can certainly read through some threads on here to see what rare problems there are to possibly run into.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

10,500 miles so far with no issues whatsoever. Avg is around 33 mpg, a couple less than I had hoped for but more performance than I dreamed of!

I did my own oil change around 5K, and am due at 13K for the first dealer service, probably around March 1.

My wife really wants a 120d hatch, problem is we'll have to move to EU to get one.....


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

bdecker, depending on the model of your TDI, the only major issue is to be extremely careful with almost two to three times the power and torque of a TDI. I love my 2001 Jetta TDI to death, it's served me well for over a quarter million km's, bless its soul, but the 335d is leaps and bounds beyond the Jetta with only about 10-15% higher fuel consumption.

Regards
D.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

bdecker said:


> My wife and I are about to move from a TDI to a 335d. Any issues to be aware of? Car is a low mileage executive car.


The only issue with the car that I am aware is the low DEF warning around 7,000 miles which has a lengthy thread in this subforum. Now there is a social issue surrounding the 335d here at B'fest; there is this a BMW 323i owner who hates for BMW diesels, and he will post irrational statements whenever you say something good about your car outside of the BMW Diesel Owners / Enthusiast subform. Beware, beware! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

12k+ here just about ready for its first service and the big D is rocking better than ever!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bdecker said:


> My wife and I are about to move from a TDI to a 335d. Any issues to be aware of? Car is a low mileage executive car.


BDecker,

The car is excellent. I have 20k miles in about 14 months in my 2010 Premium/Sport and my only issue was a burned out front turn signal bulb.

It is a fantastic commuter car and also a fun road trip car for two plus a couple of small kids. :thumbup: I wouldn't want to be an adult and have to do a long trip in the rear seat.

You will always find somebody with an axe to grind.:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought this thread was dead by now!:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The low DEF issue around 5-7k miles seems to be the only possible "issue". But if you look around on here it probably has only happened to half a dozen or so people. So given the amount of owners on here, that makes it a low chance of happening to someone. The bulk of my problems were because of a dealer not knowing how to work on the car then most of the rest were just common place 3 series random issues. I have only had two issues related to the car being a diesel, one being the DEF with no explanation as to why.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Just hit the 20,000 mark on my odometer (purchased it new in June 2010). Had a software reboot early on and has been nothing but stellar since. Averaging 32 mpg city/highway and pure highway yields about 38 mpg at 80 on speedo (speedo is 4 mph optimistic based on GPS).


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Funny, I saw that Flyingman used to drive a V10TDI Touareg and that is what I had before the 335D.... not a real common auto. It was my first diesel and what sold me on the technology. Really thought I was going to miss it more than I actually have. As soon as the warranty ran out I knew I had to move on.... transmission $10,000, turbos $8,000, air suspension $8,000, motor $25,000. Knowing that eventually something would go and I would have to write the check was a deal killer. But going from 23 mpg highway to 38 mpg made the pill a little easier to swallow. Winter is in full swing and I haven't been stuck yet in the "D".... knock on wood.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I always want the V10 TDI


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

The V10 really was overkill, especially in the Touareg. Sadly, that marketing gaff kind of soured many against a TDI Egg, even once the V6 TDI came out. I think the V10 TDI Egg was even more of a crazy trial balloon than the Jeep CRD Liberty I had.

regards,
D


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But overkill is what made it appealing to me. I tried to get into one new but it just was not happening. Too little made and guess too large demand locally for the ones that made it here. Wasn't even considering out of state purchase since really wanted to drive one to be sure.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

dnaer said:


> Funny, I saw that Flyingman used to drive a V10TDI Touareg and that is what I had before the 335D.... not a real common auto. It was my first diesel and what sold me on the technology. Really thought I was going to miss it more than I actually have. As soon as the warranty ran out I knew I had to move on.... transmission $10,000, turbos $8,000, air suspension $8,000, motor $25,000. Knowing that eventually something would go and I would have to write the check was a deal killer. But going from 23 mpg highway to 38 mpg made the pill a little easier to swallow. Winter is in full swing and I haven't been stuck yet in the "D".... knock on wood.


Wasn't me, never had a Touareg (egg). I certainly was sweet on it when their V10 Bi-Turbo came out, but it did not make it to the country I was living in at the time, plus it was a very expensive proposition.

I then test drove a gas version when I was looking for a Family SUV, but the Volvo XC90 won hands down in the cargo compartment area.

I doubt I would do another VW. Owned two (2) Jettas back in the day. Pretty economical with good German engineering and handling, but in the end they are still cheap cars with expensive repair parts.

Next car on my scope is the X5 35d, or something in that class. It will have to replace my XC90 and a 3 row Tahoe, so a tough bill to fill.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Oops... sorry about that Flyingman. Saw you comment on it in a post and wrongly assumed you had one. As to other comments about practicality, economic feasibility, overkill, etc, etc. you are correct on all accounts. But to steal a line from Ferris Bueller, "if you have the means, I would highly recommend it." One of the coolest and most unique cars I have owned but definitely not for everyone.


Flyingman said:


> Wasn't me, never had a Touareg (egg). I certainly was sweet on it when their V10 Bi-Turbo came out, but it did not make it to the country I was living in at the time, plus it was a very expensive proposition.
> 
> I then test drove a gas version when I was looking for a Family SUV, but the Volvo XC90 won hands down in the cargo compartment area.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> I thought this thread was dead by now!:dunno::dunno:


Thanks all - we pick it up Friday.


----------



## Malibu Bimmer (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 18k on my 2011 X5 35d, no issues, runs great. About 1k on my fiancee's 2011 335d, starts right up, even skiing in VT last week when it was 12 degrees below zero outside. 
Amazing cars, tons of torque, sips diesel. Can't imagine ever going back to gasoline.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Weston Bimmer said:


> ... Can't imagine ever going back to gasoline.


Welcome aboard! :thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

bdecker said:


> My wife and I are about to move from a TDI to a 335d. Any issues to be aware of? Car is a low mileage executive car.


No issues related to the diesel engine. 16,000 miles and counting.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Weston Bimmer said:


> I have 18k on my 2011 X5 35d, no issues, runs great. About 1k on my fiancee's 2011 335d, starts right up, even skiing in VT last week when it was 12 degrees below zero outside.
> Amazing cars, tons of torque, sips diesel. *Can't imagine ever going back to gasoline*.


Gasoline is going to be increasingly problematic. EPA is green-lighting higher levels of ethanol in gas, which is going to cause drive-ability and possibly longevity issues. For the moment, the higher levels seem to be 'optional', but optional inevitably becomes mandatory after the lobbyists for the ethanol producers get finished.

With biodiesel, the only issue that seems to occur when higher levels of biodiesel (10 - 20%) are blended, is a requirement for more frequent engine oil changes. If that is the only operating issue, I will gladly do more frequent engine oil changes.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

just did the 13k mile service yesterday @ Garlyn Shelton BMW, flushed and filled def (initial fill made it with no low def warnings) changed oil and pulled codes-- zero codes or issue found


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought BMW no longer was flushing the DEF an just topping it off? I lasted to my first anual change without any warning light. My second anual change I got the light. Car is sitting at or just shy of 13k miles right now. I will probably drive it more this year, once I get my slashed tire replaced, so will see how oil and DEF consumption is.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

KarlB said:


> just did the 13k mile service yesterday @ Garlyn Shelton BMW, *flushed and filled def *(initial fill made it with no low def warnings) changed oil and pulled codes-- zero codes or issue found


 they flushed your DEF or top it off ??


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> they flushed your DEF or top it off ??


If the dealer followed factory specs they drained,flushed and refilled the DEF.The fluid has a limited "shelf life" so I guess you must ensure that no amount of it is allowed to remain in the tank for too long.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

listerone said:


> If the dealer followed factory specs they drained,flushed and refilled the DEF.The fluid has a limited "shelf life" so I guess you must ensure that no amount of it is allowed to remain in the tank for too long.


My dealer did flush and refill both times but recently they changed policy and many dealers are doing top offs atleast for first service. So was curious what was case with Karl


----------



## Malibu Bimmer (Sep 7, 2009)

I still laugh when people say 'that's a diesel?' 
Maybe I'll take my fiancee's 335d out this weekend and beat some teens in old musclecars off stoplights. Glad she's not on here...


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

bimmerdiesel said:


> they flushed your DEF or top it off ??


according to my SA they flushed and filled, I asked which was done and he assured me it was flushed and filled. told him I just wanted to know as I had heard both so dont think he had any reason to not be truthful


----------



## badgerbob (Oct 25, 2009)

I have driven BMW's since 1985 and have had 3's, 5's, and most recently a 7. However my current 335d is by far the most fun BMW I have ever had. I love this car and it surprises everyone. The US consumers knowledge of diesel is minimal, and given the chance to drive this car, most would take it. A beautiful and satisfying car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

badgerbob said:


> I have driven BMW's since 1985 and have had 3's, 5's, and most recently a 7. However my current 335d is by far the most fun BMW I have ever had. I love this car and it surprises everyone. The US consumers knowledge of diesel is minimal, and given the chance to drive this car, most would take it. A beautiful and satisfying car.


Badger, I started this thread over 3 years ago! It was the first to speak to the Diesels. I thought this thread was dead and buried by now. Glad you found it, but we have many more subject specific threads where you can post.

Welcome to the group anyway!:thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Ahh, the memories...


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya 3 years have gone by and us 335d owners have become the rare breed as the 335d is now discontinued here in NA.
Maybe one day it'll become a classic!


Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

DC-IT said:


> Ya 3 years have gone by and us 335d owners have become the rare breed as the 335d is now discontinued here in NA.
> Maybe one day it'll become a classic!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


Maybe not a "classic" in the collectible sense, but certainly a very desirable used car in the near future.

- Mike


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Perhaps a "classic" like the '67 524td -- both lasted a couple of years and didn't sell all that well inspite of being excellent performers. I still maintain if BMW had stuffed that 35d in the 5 series it would still be going strong.:angel:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

In fact a 320d Touring and 535d would have been a winning combo.

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

UncleJ said:


> Perhaps a "classic" like the '67 524td -- both lasted a couple of years and didn't sell all that well inspite of being excellent performers. I still maintain if BMW had stuffed that 35d in the 5 series it would still be going strong.:angel:


The engine was just a "proof of concept" for the U.S. market - a plot to educate American buyers that diesel was a good (and powerful) alternative. Now that we are "sold" the engines that follow will be much less "performance" and more "economy" - kinda sucks.

- Mike


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Emission said:


> The engine was just a "proof of concept" for the U.S. market - a plot to educate American buyers that diesel was a good (and powerful) alternative. Now that we are "sold" the engines that follow will be much less "performance" and more "economy" - kinda sucks.
> 
> - Mike


That does suck and have to wonder if it really "sold" enough people. I got "sold" on diesels back during m maritime engineering days. I got "sold" on a BMW diesel because of the performance. If I wanted an economical diesel I'd just buy a VW and also save on cost of getting into a car for transportation. But I am probably far from the typical BMW buyer, so BMW could care less what I think.


----------

